# A Garden of Friendship



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all hope you can find us here.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Yes. And what a pleasant topic. Good luck!


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Friendship can be so important what a wonderful kind topic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree .


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

One of my favorite pieces on this, hope you enjoy as much as I have rereading it over the years:

Sisters...

A young wife sat on a sofa on a hot humid
day, drinking iced tea and visiting with her
Mother. 

As they talked about life, about marriage,
about the responsibilities of life and the
obligations of adulthood, the mother clinked the ice cubes
in her glass thoughtfully and turned a clear,
sober glance upon her daughter.

"Don't forget your Sisters," she advised,
swirlin the tea leaves to the bottom of her glass.
"They'll be more important as you get older. No
matter how much you love your husband, no matter how
much you love the children you may have, you are
still going to need Sisters. Remember to go places with
them now and then; do things with them.

"Remember that 'Sisters' means ALL the
women...
your girlfriends, your daughters,
and all your other women relatives too.

"You'll need other women. Women always do."

'What a funny piece of advice!' the young
woman thought. 'Haven't I just gotten married?
Haven't I just joined the couple-world? I'm now a
married woman, for goodness sake! A grownup! Surely
my husband and the family we may start will be
all I need to make my life worthwhile!' 

But she listened to her Mother. She kept
contact with her Sisters and made more women
friends each year. As the years tumbled by, one after
another, she gradually came to understand that her
Mom really knew what she was talking about. As time
and nature work their changes and their mysteries upon
a woman,

Sisters are the mainstays of her life.

After more than 50 years of living in this
world,here is what I've learned:

THIS SAYS IT AL L:
Time passes.
Life happens.
Distance separates.
Children grow up.
Jobs come and go.
Love waxes and wanes.
Men don't do what they're supposed to do.
Hearts break.
Parents die.
Colleagues forget favors.
Careers end.
BUT.........

Sisters are there, no matter how much time
and how many miles are between you.
A girlfriend is never farther away than
needing her can reach.

When you have to walk that lonesome valley
and you have to walk it by yourself, the women in
your life will be on the valley's rim, cheering you
on, praying for you, pulling for you, intervening on
your behalf, and waiting with open arms at the
valley's end.

Sometimes, they will even break the rules
and walk beside you.

Or come in and carry you out.

Girlfriends, daughters, granddaughters,
daughters-in-law, sisters, sisters-in-law,
Mothers, Grandmothers, aunties, nieces, cousins, and
extended family, all bless our life!

The world wouldn't be the same without women, and
neither would I.

When we began this adventure called
womanhood, we had no idea of the incredible joys or
sorrows that lay ahead.

Nor did we know how much we would need each
other.

Every day, we need each other still.


----------



## jmj8316 (Sep 16, 2013)

Amen! Well said.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Certainly, enjoyed your words. KP is a good example of "Sisters and brothers"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie - I love love love the name you chose for this thread!

Nana5 - I love what you posted on here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Start planting one by getting rid of the weed seeds you spread elsewhere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all hope you can find us here.


What a great topic Yarnie; good friends have shared many of life's joys and helped see me through the rough spots


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nana5 - that is a favourite of mine too; thanks for posting it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Start planting one by getting rid of the weed seeds you spread elsewhere.


Must you always be rude and divisive?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Start planting one by getting rid of the weed seeds you spread elsewhere.


Just go away, we don't need your hateful words here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Yarnie - found the thread.

Beautiful into - we'll make this garden grow!

KP has been a great place for me to e-quaint myself with so many others that I now think of as my sisters!

Thank you for your beautiful post Nana5.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just go away, we don't need your hateful words here.


She can't help it and is to be pitied. Maybe something good will happen to her today, and she'll feel better. In the meantime, KPG is right: pay her no mind - she is helpless to express herself in any other way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> One of my favorite pieces on this, hope you enjoy as much as I have rereading it over the years:
> 
> Sisters...
> 
> ...


That is lovely thank you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Start planting one by getting rid of the weed seeds you spread elsewhere.


I wonder why you have to ruin every site I am on. Don't you have something better to do???


----------



## jmj8316 (Sep 16, 2013)

A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jmj8316 said:


> A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jmj8316 said:


> A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


I like that, I have a few groupings of undiscovered virtues


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks all who mentioned they loved the piece I posted, it is a keeper and thanks to theyarnlady for starting a thread on such a wonderful subject that is so important in our lives. This is only "one of the things" I love about KP, anyone can bring up a subject under chitchat that they think would be interesting to some of us here and it is up to each of us whether to "click on that topic" or, if not interested, pass it over. It is truly the best newsletter I have been involved in and so nice getting to know folks from all around the world. hugs to all


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jmj8316 said:


> A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


Yes! Thank you, jmj8316!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Thanks all who mentioned they loved the piece I posted, it is a keeper and thanks to theyarnlady for starting a thread on such a wonderful subject that is so important in our lives. This is only "one of the things" I love about KP, anyone can bring up a subject under chitchat that they think would be interesting to some of us here and it is up to each of us whether to "click on that topic" or, if not interested, pass it over. It is truly the best newsletter I have been involved in and so nice getting to know folks from all around the world. hugs to all


It's nice to have you here. I agree - it is fun to get to know people all around the world. I hope this continues to be our friendly garden.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And weeds are known to be jewels to others. Some plants we purchase in US are considered weeds in other parts of the world where they grow wild.

May we consider all posts in A Garden of Friendship to be representative of who we are and the seeds we wish to sow.

Happy Gardening everyone.

Thanks Yarnie for starting this kind thread and Thanks also to Nana for the thoughtful poem.



jmj8316 said:


> A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Nana5, this is so true. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Start planting one by getting rid of the weed seeds you spread elsewhere.


You are not a friend and will be ignored as most anarchists and trolls are. Go back to the hole you crawled out of.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just go away, we don't need your hateful words here.


Huckleberry is a lurched. She/he is always searching for someone to harass.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nana5 said:


> One of my favorite pieces on this, hope you enjoy as much as I have rereading it over the years:
> 
> Sisters...
> 
> ...


What a lovely thought. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

"Sisters are Friends Forever"--this is written on a beautiful sun-catcher that my sister gave me a few years ago--and it's so true!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just arrived in Florida. It is hot and clear. I thought we might see rain, but the sun is shining. I knitted most of the way here. The sweater is an interesting one. It is worked side-to-side and the only seaming is the sides and sleeves. I will share as soon as I finish the last sleeve. I think it is going to fit. I brought yarn to split with me. I had other projects that I could start, but who wants the stress of starting a new project on vacation?

Does anyone else find starting the hardest part? Once I get going, I find knitting relaxing, but starting well is tense for me.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just arrived in Florida. It is hot and clear. I thought we might see rain, but the sun is shining. I knitted most of the way here. The sweater is an interesting one. It is worked side-to-side and the only seaming is the sides and sleeves. I will share as soon as I finish the last sleeve. I think it is going to fit. I brought yarn to split with me. I had other projects that I could start, but who wants the stress of starting a new project on vacation?
> 
> Does anyone else find starting the hardest part? Once I get going, I find knitting relaxing, but starting well is tense for me.


I love starting. Finishing is the most harrowing part for me - too much to lose, so I must be veeerrrryyy careful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just arrived in Florida. It is hot and clear. I thought we might see rain, but the sun is shining. I knitted most of the way here. The sweater is an interesting one. It is worked side-to-side and the only seaming is the sides and sleeves. I will share as soon as I finish the last sleeve. I think it is going to fit. I brought yarn to split with me. I had other projects that I could start, but who wants the stress of starting a new project on vacation?
> 
> Does anyone else find starting the hardest part? Once I get going, I find knitting relaxing, but starting well is tense for me.


I love starting. Finishing is the most harrowing part for me - too much to lose, so I must be veeerrrryyy careful!

Sorry about this double post. I have no idea what happened! (I say that a LOT.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

boring knit said:


> So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


What a sweet poem! Our family specializes in boys, too - and they are great. We now have a few girls sprinkled in. Boys - and men - are always welcome!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What a sweet poem! Our family specializes in boys, too - and they are great. We now have a few girls sprinkled in. Boys - and men - are always welcome!


Boys and men are wonderful, but unlike women friends that you tell a problem to, men always think you want them to fix it, not just listen.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Now if you truly want peace in your "Garden". Kindly,ask solowey ,LovetheLake and KPG/Cherf/Cheryl and all the rest of your friends to stay away from LOLL and POV. Thanking you for your Christian kindness and compassion by all staying away. I am sure your religious beliefs will compel you all to accept this olive branch that has been handed to you. Cheeky Blighter/Conan/Lilly


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boys and men are wonderful, but unlike women friends that you tell a problem to, men always think you want them to fix it, not just listen.


I agree completely.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I love planning. Sometimes takes a while to startt


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

have a great and wonderful day ladies and gents thanks for the poem


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now if you truly want peace in your "Garden". Kindly,ask solowey ,LovetheLake and KPG/Cherf/Cheryl and all the rest of your friends to stay away from LOLL and POV. Thanking you for your Christian kindness and compassion by all staying away. I am sure your religious beliefs will compel you all to accept this olive branch that has been handed to you. Cheeky Blighter/Conan/Lilly


Why do you feel the need to turn this into another drama site?

It's about friendship, not about you and your sites.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

boring knit said:


> So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


Oh I love the words you have put on here. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now if you truly want peace in your "Garden". Kindly,ask solowey ,LovetheLake and KPG/Cherf/Cheryl and all the rest of your friends to stay away from LOLL and POV. Thanking you for your Christian kindness and compassion by all staying away. I am sure your religious beliefs will compel you all to accept this olive branch that has been handed to you. Cheeky Blighter/Conan/Lilly


To Lilly/Conan/Cheeky Blighter/Huckleberry,

The very first - week, probably - that I came on KP, I ventured somehow onto a forum that wasn't just knitting. I misunderstood a quote and said something that you disagreed with. You were so harsh and unkind and ridiculing in your response that I, as a new member, was actually horrified and very hurt. I had never experienced such hostility - at the age of 68.

You had been Lily before I was here. When you skewered me your name was Conan. As soon as you spoke as Cheeky Blighter I recognized you, Huckleberry.

I don't associate with people who treat others that way. I don't go on your posts. When you changed your name, I immediately recognized you in your new personas because of your cutting comments.

After a long period of time, I gingerly responded to one of your neutral posts, like the one where you said you were a pilot. I thought maybe you were actually trying to have a conversation. I was pretty impressed that you were a pilot and told you so. You responded by asking me why I was shocked - women have been flying planes for years. Due to past experience, I recognized the cold and condescending tone and now try not to venture into your lair again. As for telling my friends on here to stay away - I don't tell people what to do.

I will never understand why people who claim to have achieved a lot and who claim to have a lot of material and spiritual gifts are unable to feel empathy for others - or to at least fake it for the sake of civility.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why do you feel the need to turn this into another drama site?
> 
> It's about friendship, not about you and your sites.


I know it is not about me it is about your friends who will not leave us in peace. I said nothing unkind in the post I made. Do you read what your friends say to us? If you did you would know that I only want them to leave us alone and nothing more. Please ask them to do that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> To Lilly/Conan/Cheeky Blighter/Huckleberry,
> 
> The very first - week, probably - that I came on KP, I ventured somehow onto a forum that wasn't just knitting. I misunderstood a quote and said something that you disagreed with. You were so harsh and unkind and ridiculing in your response that I, as a new member, was actually horrified and very hurt. I had never experienced such hostility - at the age of 68.
> 
> ...


Bonnie I have said nothing unkind to you and I am not Huck and never have been. You are mistaken and I don't appreciate you attacking me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yes I have a hard time deciding when it is a larger project. Hat, dishcloths, and potholder, I will grab a skein of yarn, needles or hooks and start. An afghan, sweater or vest will take much more thought before I begin.


I have a lot of yarn that I want to use. I spend hours looking at patterns and trying to decide which one to use. Then, I have to swatch and decide if the pattern works with the yarn and possibly make adjustments. I got a little stressed before we left on vacation because I couldn't decide which would be the best to start. Then, I asked myself if I really needed a large new project when I should be relaxing. So I just brought some yarn to split. Not fun, but mindless. No stress doing that task. I'll feel so good when it's done too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I know it is not about me it is about your friends who will not leave us in peace. I said nothing unkind in the post I made. Do you read what your friends say to us? If you did you would know that I only want them to leave us alone and nothing more. Please ask them to do that.


I can not tells others what they can and can't do. As I have tried to stayed away from all of your sites. I have only been on your sites as of late to say something to SS as to what she said about DonnaK. I also posted that is not true to another of your members, as to what she had said about me. Then your group told her she did not have to apologzie. I felt that maybe I could start a place where just not the people I have meet on here but others. It's about friendship. Not about telling others where they can and can't go. This is the third site I have started. When Bratty Patty mention my last site I knew there would be trouble and ask Admin. to delete it. If you can't tell Hecks what to do what makes you think I would tell people I have met on here what to do. There was no reason for you to come on here and start this, as far as I can see. I did not deserve this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all the lovely ladies who have come on here today I would like to apologzie for what has happen here. I did not want this site to be anything but friendly as so many on KP are wonderful different and come from other parts of the world. It was done as an act of friendship. I am truly sorry.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

For all the chocolate lovers


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good day to all. It's a lovely sunny day in my garden. The pond is full of life, goldfish, frogs, and lots of birds stopping by for a drink. It's such a peaceful place.



theyarnlady said:


> Hi all hope you can find us here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Good day to all. It's a lovely sunny day in my garden. The pond is full of life, goldfish, frogs, and lots of birds stopping by for a drink. It's such a peaceful place.


Why are you doing this you do not mean a word you have said other then to cut me down. You know you are only doing this as your friends have come on here to play sweet and really are doing it to be unkind.

I have stayed off your site, why do you want to start on this one.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> To all the lovely ladies who have come on here today I would like to apologzie for what has happen here. I did not want this site to be anything but friendly as so many on KP are wonderful different and come from other parts of the world. It was done as an act of friendship. I am truly sorry.


I suggest we build on the friendship here, but let's make politics and religion topics that we don't raise. Some of you know that there is a thread called Denim and Pearls, which is for conservative, Christian women. There is also a thread called LOLL, which is for liberal, left-winged women. If you want to discuss politics (left or right) pick one of those. There is a lot we can talk about here that avoids those topics - knitting, life events, jokes, recipes, worries, illness, dreams for the future. I think we can agree on those perimeters, but if attacks (political or religious) occur, I will identify the poster as unwelcome. Spamming is verboten. We don't need that, and anyone doing it will not be part of the friendship circle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm troubled by this response. This is definitely over the line.



Knit crazy said:


> You are not a friend and will be ignored as most anarchists and trolls are. Go back to the hole you crawled out of.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see any hateful words except yours. What are you thinking?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Just go away, we don't need your hateful words here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm troubled by this response. This is definitely over the line.


We don't need a fight, do we? Consider what started the exchange. You were spamming Denim & Pearls. Then, you learned a new friendship thread had been started, and you have never been a friend, in fact you acted like an enemy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good advice. Thanks for sharing.



Nana5 said:


> One of my favorite pieces on this, hope you enjoy as much as I have rereading it over the years:
> 
> Sisters...
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting view point. Many popular plants began as weeds somewhere in the world.



jmj8316 said:


> A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is a lurched?



Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is a lurched. She/he is always searching for someone to harass.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm!



alcameron said:


> For all the chocolate lovers


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it was an interesting idea. I love to garden.



theyarnlady said:


> Why are you doing this you do not mean a word you have said other then to cut me down. You know you are only doing this as your friends have come on here to play sweet and really are doing it to be unkind.
> 
> I have stayed off your site, why do you want to start on this one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

By talking about gardens?



Knit crazy said:


> We don't need a fight, do we? Consider what started the exchange. You were spamming Denim & Pearls. Then, you learned a new friendship thread had been started, and you have never been a friend, in fact you acted like an enemy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> What is a lurched?


Lurched should have read lurcher. It is someone who prowls or lurks. Huckleberry finds fun in entering conversations of others and attacking the posters. He/she liked to stir up trouble. We don't want or need that. Huckleberry is unwelcome due to poor past behavior as a troll of sites. Kind, friendly conversations are not possible with Huckleberry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> By talking about gardens?


No about the site being about friendship.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never found that to be true, personally.



Knit crazy said:


> Lurched should have read lurcher. It is someone who prowls or lurks. Huckleberry finds fun in entering conversations of others and attacking the posters. He/she liked to stir up trouble. We don't want or need that. Huckleberry is unwelcome due to poor past behavior as a troll of sites. Kind, friendly conversations are not possible with Huckleberry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So the thread is misnamed?



theyarnlady said:


> No about the site being about friendship.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why bother, no matter what I say you will twist it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like something I'd try. Do you spray the foil with Pam before dripping the chocolate? It would also be nice to make individual ones as deserts.



alcameron said:


> For all the chocolate lovers


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree. Lets build on positives here.


Knit crazy said:


> I suggest we build on the friendship here, but let's make politics and religion topics that we don't raise. Some of you know that there is a thread called Denim and Pearls, which is for conservative, Christian women. There is also a thread called LOLL, which is for liberal, left-winged women. If you want to discuss politics (left or right) pick one of those. There is a lot we can talk about here that avoids those topics - knitting, life events, jokes, recipes, worries, illness, dreams for the future. I think we can agree on those perimeters, but if attacks (political or religious) occur, I will identify the poster as unwelcome. Spamming is verboten. We don't need that, and anyone doing it will not be part of the friendship circle.


 :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've never found that to be true, personally.


We have been attacked regularly on Denim and Zpearls. Watch , you will see it here when he shows up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> So the thread is misnamed?


The thread is about friendship. Are you interested in that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Looks like something I'd try. Do you spray the foil with Pam before dripping the chocolate? It would also be nice to make individual ones as deserts.


I haven't actually tried it, but doesn't it look nummy?


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all hope you can find us here.


Yup. Found you.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No about the site being about friendship.


Really?



theyarnlady said:


> I cant believe how mean the dark side is. I even started another topic and one of them so far had to make nasty comment. Here we go again. I will just start another topic, I just want a place with out her evil nasty comments..


Once again, you reap what you sow. She said she liked gardening. You witches have spun it up from there. Who's the nasty one, I wonder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone else find starting the hardest part? Once I get going, I find knitting relaxing, but starting well is tense for me.


Me too! I'm always concerned about the gauge, so I check many times, frog, re-do, and check, check, again. Once I get going, I'm obsessed to finish the knitting and completion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now if you truly want peace in your "Garden". Kindly,ask solowey ,LovetheLake and KPG/Cherf/Cheryl and all the rest of your friends to stay away from LOLL and POV. Thanking you for your Christian kindness and compassion by all staying away. I am sure your religious beliefs will compel you all to accept this olive branch that has been handed to you. Cheeky Blighter/Conan/Lilly


Can only speak for myself, but I HATE olives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Why do you feel the need to turn this into another drama site?
> 
> It's about friendship, not about you and your sites.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> have a great and wonderful day ladies and gents thanks for the poem


Beautiful avatar!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Lurched should have read lurcher. It is someone who prowls or lurks. Huckleberry finds fun in entering conversations of others and attacking the posters. He/she liked to stir up trouble. We don't want or need that. Huckleberry is unwelcome due to poor past behavior as a troll of sites. Kind, friendly conversations are not possible with Huckleberry.


KC
I Googled "lurcher" because I had never heard that before and I was surprised by what I found. I thought I knew my dog breeds!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> To all the lovely ladies who have come on here today I would like to apologzie for what has happen here. I did not want this site to be anything but friendly as so many on KP are wonderful different and come from other parts of the world. It was done as an act of friendship. I am truly sorry.


Don't apologize for the Libs who want to destroy any and every thread where KP members enjoy posting.

Ignore them and carry on.

You have done a good thing Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not funny not funny at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I suggest we build on the friendship here, but let's make politics and religion topics that we don't raise. Some of you know that there is a thread called Denim and Pearls, which is for conservative, Christian women. There is also a thread called LOLL, which is for liberal, left-winged women. If you want to discuss politics (left or right) pick one of those. There is a lot we can talk about here that avoids those topics - knitting, life events, jokes, recipes, worries, illness, dreams for the future. I think we can agree on those perimeters, but if attacks (political or religious) occur, I will identify the poster as unwelcome. Spamming is verboten. We don't need that, and anyone doing it will not be part of the friendship circle.


Good plan and post KC. Let's hope the haters stay away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not funny not funny at all.


Didn't mean you KGP.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't mean you KGP.


I know that. No worries ...


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all the lovely ladies who have come on here today I would like to apologzie for what has happen here. I did not want this site to be anything but friendly as so many on KP are wonderful different and come from other parts of the world. It was done as an act of friendship. I am truly sorry.


The thread looked interesting at first Yarn Lady but now (sigh), looks like another cat fight. I'm out of here.

I have got to the stage, that all I do lately is look in the pictures thread.

Sad.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Once again, you reap what you sow. She said she liked gardening. You witches have spun it up from there. Who's the nasty one, I wonder.


Please refrain from religious comments. If you are a witch, you call people witches, you are not seeking friendship.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

alcameron said:


> KC
> I Googled "lurcher" because I had never heard that before and I was surprised by what I found. I thought I knew my dog breeds!


That us one meaning for the word. It also means what I stated.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That us one meaning for the word. It also means what I stated.


I wasn't doubting you, I was just surprised that it was also a type of dog.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That us one meaning for the word. It also means what I stated.


So, calling women you don't like "bitches" is a "seeking friendship?" I hope somebody's passed that on to Admin, because you're way out of line.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Once again, you reap what you sow. She said she liked gardening. You witches have spun it up from there. Who's the nasty one, I wonder.


I have never never said that, where did you get that from?? How dare you start that. This is what I mean. Why do you have to do this Huck, even post something I never said.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CheekyBlighter

You need to ask them yourself. However, if you keep seeking angry responses to your attacks, you really are saying you want them to come to your threads and fight with you. I can't imagine that is productive to your thread. It is not welcome here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You need to ask them yourself. However, if you keep seeking angry responses to your attacks, you really are saying you want them to come to your threads and fight with you. I can't imagine that is productive to your thread. It is not welcome here.


Posted to wrong reply. Sorry


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi as a very new member this is very sad to see happening and i can see you losing member. All i wanted to do was to get to know ppl and learn about knitting and share. due to health reasons i dont go out much and using the internet is away of getting to see the outside world but this is not a nice world i think this partical thread should be closed to stop it getting out of hand.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Posted to wrong reply. Sorry


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I know it is not about me it is about your friends who will not leave us in peace. I said nothing unkind in the post I made. Do you read what your friends say to us? If you did you would know that I only want them to leave us alone and nothing more. Please ask them to do that.


Whatever happens on another thread has no weight or importance here. Stay for friendship or go back to your threads and fight with your posters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh now I know where you got it from. I did say it, and what I said has been proven to be true. Thank you Hucks., you sure know how to do what I knew you would .


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Hi as a very new member this is very sad to see happening and i can see you lossing member. All i wanted to do was to get to know ppl and learn about knitting and share. due to health reasons i dont go out much and usig the internet is away of getting to see the outside world but this is not a nice world i think this partical tread should be closed to stop it getting out of hand.


Keep trying and good luck, but it ain't here, Babe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grisabella said:


> Hi as a very new member this is very sad to see happening and i can see you losing member. All i wanted to do was to get to know ppl and learn about knitting and share. due to health reasons i dont go out much and using the internet is away of getting to see the outside world but this is not a nice world i think this partical thread should be closed to stop it getting out of hand.


I am sorry I didn't mean for it to be like this. There are wonderful people on KP don't give up on us.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now I know where you got it from. I did say it, and what I said has been proven to be true. Thank you Hucks., you sure know how to do what I knew you would .


Show that you're bonkers? You did that yourself hon. You want pixie dust and fairy dust in your happy little garden, look at how you treat everyone outside your magic circle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Hi as a very new member this is very sad to see happening and i can see you losing member. All i wanted to do was to get to know ppl and learn about knitting and share. due to health reasons i dont go out much and using the internet is away of getting to see the outside world but this is not a nice world i think this partical thread should be closed to stop it getting out of hand.


Grisabella, Please try to stick with us. There are many very nice people on KP. Unfortunately, there are also a group of Liberals, that I shall not name publicly, that exist to spoil and post hate to every thread on which the good people create (this being one).

It is best to ignore the Lib's hateful words and learn to enjoy and communicate only with those that please you.

I'm happy to see you and hope you can get to know the 'good guys.'


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> So, calling women you don't like "bitches" is a "seeking friendship?" I hope somebody's passed that on to Admin, because you're way out of line.


I guess this Is actually Huckleberry. No one called anyone that name but you. Is that what you are calling yourself?


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess this Is actually Huckleberry. No one called anyone that name but you. Is that what you are calling yourself?


You are easily confused


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Show that you're bonkers? You did that yourself hon. You want pixie dust and fairy dust in your happy little garden, look at how you treat everyone outside your magic circle.


No lady you have done that all by yourself, I dont have to prove anything. You have proven to everyone On KP just what and who and how you think and act.

I really feel sorry for you. You must have trouble in everything you say and do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Posted to wrong reply. Sorry


KnitCrazy: I know you were not responding to me. I believe you were responding to CheekyBlighter? You may wish to address the post to her so she won't miss it.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No lady you have done that all by yourself, I dont have to prove anything. You have proven to everyone On KP just what and who and how you think and act.
> 
> I really feel sorry for you. You must have trouble in everything you say and do.


No. Sorry. I'm happy to provide some free support, though.

There should be a comma in your statement between "No" and "lady." The contraction "don't" takes an apostrophe. Words like "on" in the middle of the sentence are not capitalized.

Run-on sentences, such as "everyone On KP just what and who and how you think and act" are particularly ineffective in making one's point when they combine exaggeration with a lack of logic, focus or punctuation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Nope. Sorry. I even know how to spell. Can you say the same? Without foaming at the mouth, that is.


Yes and No, but keep going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

At least I did not lie Huck/ Ingreid.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can only speak for myself, but I HATE olives.


I apologize KPG. I can't find Cheeky's original post. My response was to her not you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I apologize KPG. I can't find Cheeky's original post. My response was to her not you.


Don't worry she knew that and said so you must have miss her post. :thumbup:


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> At least I did not lie Huck/ Ingreid.


Now **that** is one hell of a whopper. Go wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and No, but keep going.


Behind the curve, too, I see. A shame. There was some useful information there for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Keep trying and good luck, but it ain't here, Babe.


No friendship here Huckleberry, also known as Run From. . . Find yourself another garden, dig your holes there, and everyone will be happier.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I apologize KPG. I can't find Cheeky's original post. My response was to her not you.


No apology necessary. We all know to whom you replied. Thanks just the same.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bonnie I have said nothing unkind to you and I am not Huck and never have been. You are mistaken and I don't appreciate you attacking me.


I'm not attacking you - just reminiscing. I didn't join KP or Wearing Denim or Garden of Friendship to argue. i don't enjoy conflict or trading insults and after answering questions, documenting opinions, and defending my ideas, I no longer choose to participate in these "debates." I'm sorry we can't be friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> No friendship here Huckleberry, also known as Run From. . . Find yourself another garden, dig your holes there, and everyone will be happier.


I think her bulb was planted too shallow. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Now **that** is one hell of a whopper. Go wash your mouth out with soap.


Why because I admit saying what you posted and what you took from the Ravelry site.

How is that lieing Huck/Ingreid???

It only takes common sense to see what you are saying is wrong. Those words I posted there are proving to be true. You are doing what I said would be done. 
You can say what every you want to, and I still will not let you upset me ever again. Remember how you were harsh to me about my grand mall seizure??? You have done that and worst. 
I got past that and will get pass what every you do to me again.


----------



## user101532 (Sep 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Why because I admit saying what you posted and what you took from the Ravelry site.
> 
> How is that lieing Huck/Ingreid???
> 
> ...


Poor thing. You don't even know what you're saying, do you? You create scenarios and enemies over and over and don't even recognize that you yourself are the common denominator.

You have my sympathy, but don't deserve another minute of my otherwise lovely evening.

_à demain, ma chérie! _


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good plan and post KC. Let's hope the haters stay away.


I agree to those ground rules. Thanks, KC!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't apologize for the Libs who want to destroy any and every thread where KP members enjoy posting.
> 
> Ignore them and carry on.
> 
> You have done a good thing Yarnie!


Agreed. Not your fault at all, Yarnie. I love the Garden of Friendship.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> The thread looked interesting at first Yarn Lady but now (sigh), looks like another cat fight. I'm out of here.
> 
> I have got to the stage, that all I do lately is look in the pictures thread.
> 
> Sad.


You sound like just the kind of flower we'd love to have. If you change your mind, please try again. (I like the pictures, too.)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

This site is for friendship. Go away if you don 't want that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

grisabella said:


> Hi as a very new member this is very sad to see happening and i can see you losing member. All i wanted to do was to get to know ppl and learn about knitting and share. due to health reasons i dont go out much and using the internet is away of getting to see the outside world but this is not a nice world i think this partical thread should be closed to stop it getting out of hand.


Yes, it is a shame. Sometimes not responding to the rude posts causes them to lose interest and go away. We've had extended time of good, kind posts - and then suddenly in the last few days some very unkind people are back. If you can try to wait it out, this may straighten itself out. We'd love to have you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Poor thing. You don't even know what you're saying, do you? You create scenarios and enemies over and over and don't even recognize that you yourself are the common denominator.
> 
> You have my sympathy, but don't deserve another minute of my otherwise lovely evening.
> 
> _à demain, ma chérie! _


This is unkind attacks. Whoever you are and I suspect it is Zhuckleberry, you are showing your real face here. Go away if you can't stop. You are not abiding by the parameters of this thread - friendship.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Behind the curve, too, I see. A shame. There was some useful information there for you.


Showing yor lack of friendly intentions. Go away if you can't control your intent.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Show that you're bonkers? You did that yourself hon. You want pixie dust and fairy dust in your happy little garden, look at how you treat everyone outside your magic circle.


You are out of line. Everyone on this thread can see your evil intent. That is not allowed here. People can see what you are showing about yourself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Keep trying and good luck, but it ain't here, Babe.


Then what the heck are you doing here? Stop punishing yourself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess this Is actually Huckleberry. No one called anyone that name but you. Is that what you are calling yourself?


Yes, it's Huckleberry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> You are easily confused


Don't buy it, KC. You are not confused.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> No. Sorry. I'm happy to provide some free support, though.
> 
> There should be a comma in your statement between "No" and "lady." The contraction "don't" takes an apostrophe. Words like "on" in the middle of the sentence are not capitalized.
> 
> Run-on sentences, such as "everyone On KP just what and who and how you think and act" are particularly ineffective in making one's point when they combine exaggeration with a lack of logic, focus or punctuation.


Try to imagine how little we care.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Just wondering, why would you split yarn?


I sometimes split chunky yarn that I have so I can get it to fingering weight or DK. It takes a little while, but I really like thinner yarns, so I make it from chunky. I know it sounds like a lot of work, but I like getting twice as much yardage too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and No, but keep going.


RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide wrote:
Nope. Sorry. I even know how to spell. Can you say the same? Without foaming at the mouth, that is.

To RunFromSatan,

You are a sick puppy. Go get some help for yourself. Seriously.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide: You are out of line. Everyone on this thread can see your evil intent. That is not allowed here. People can see what you are showing about yourself.


 :thumbup: and it ain't pretty ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Then what the heck are you doing here? Stop punishing yourself.


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Try to imagine how little we care.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:    Oh, my, too funny.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Now **that** is one hell of a whopper. Go wash your mouth out with soap.


We don't need your crudeness on this thread. You have self-defined yourself. You are trying to make people angry, but we feel only sorrow that you have no friends here because you want to fight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:
 

> :XD: :XD: :XD:    Oh, my, too funny.


Thank you (deep bow). :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I sometimes split chunky yarn that I have so I can get it to fingering weight or DK. It takes a little while, but I really like thinner yarns, so I make it from chunky. I know it sounds like a lot of work, but I like getting twice as much yardage too.


That sounds like a good idea. I have lots of chucky yarn and now I can use it for fingering or DK weight. nice to learn something new.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you (deep bow). :thumbup:


and give your self a big pat on the back too. No not that hard don't want you to fall over doing both.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm troubled by this response. This is definitely over the line.


This response was not directed at you. It was directed at Huckleberry who continuously spreads criticism and hard feelings. She/he is disruptive to calm discourse and friendship. Not everyone on the thread had experienced Huckleberry, who also uses other names such as Ingreid, FreedomFries, and now Run From. . . , when I made the comment. But, they have now. She /he is incapable of friendship and civil discourse. If you want to stay, Damemary, please don't question it when we ask Huck to leave, as you know she is out of line and playing games that have no root in friendship.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

In my part of the world it's a full moon. You know what that does to people.



bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it is a shame. Sometimes not responding to the rude posts causes them to lose interest and go away. We've had extended time of good, kind posts - and then suddenly in the last few days some very unkind people are back. If you can try to wait it out, this may straighten itself out. We'd love to have you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You are very ambitious. I don't think that would be easy.



Knit crazy said:


> I sometimes split chunky yarn that I have so I can get it to fingering weight or DK. It takes a little while, but I really like thinner yarns, so I make it from chunky. I know it sounds like a lot of work, but I like getting twice as much yardage too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Just arrived in Florida. It is hot and clear. I thought we might see rain, but the sun is shining. I knitted most of the way here. The sweater is an interesting one. It is worked side-to-side and the only seaming is the sides and sleeves. I will share as soon as I finish the last sleeve. I think it is going to fit. I brought yarn to split with me. I had other projects that I could start, but who wants the stress of starting a new project on vacation?
> 
> Does anyone else find starting the hardest part? Once I get going, I find knitting relaxing, but starting well is tense for me.


I love starting something new, the hard part for me is deciding which project to start.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

boring knit said:


> So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


That's a very nice poem, good for all of us to reflect on


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now if you truly want peace in your "Garden". Kindly,ask solowey ,LovetheLake and KPG/Cherf/Cheryl and all the rest of your friends to stay away from LOLL and POV. Thanking you for your Christian kindness and compassion by all staying away. I am sure your religious beliefs will compel you all to accept this olive branch that has been handed to you. Cheeky Blighter/Conan/Lilly


why do you find it necessary to bring the issues of the political threads here?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> to CheekyBlighter: why do you find it necessary to bring the issues of the political threads here?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> For all the chocolate lovers


definitely a treat for chocolate lovers; have you ever made the bowl?


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry to interrupt your arguments but there is an old saying that comes to mind:

*Don't argue with an idiot; people watching may not be able to tell the difference.
*


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide said:


> Once again, you reap what you sow. She said she liked gardening. You witches have spun it up from there. Who's the nasty one, I wonder.


The unwelcome return of Freedom Fries; your manners haven't improved during your absence. Another disruption of a thread that has nothing to do with political controversy


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You sound like just the kind of flower we'd love to have. If you change your mind, please try again. (I like the pictures, too.)


Sorry, I just did a bit of checking on here and found that I had stumbling on a private argument.

I had no idea, I do apologise.

When I seen the title I assumed it was about knitting and a blanket called "tree of life". I was also following a thread called, "Do you ever need to just talk to someone? " and some how or other I thought it was a follow up to that.

Anyway I will leave you all to it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> Hi as a very new member this is very sad to see happening and i can see you losing member. All i wanted to do was to get to know ppl and learn about knitting and share. due to health reasons i dont go out much and using the internet is away of getting to see the outside world but this is not a nice world i think this partical thread should be closed to stop it getting out of hand.


I agree that it is sad that some people are so angry that they take every chance to but in and make rude comments that have nothing to do with the topic.

I hope your health improves and that you enjoy the many nice people on this site


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We should all follow this advice - not what mean folks post on this thread. 

Good advice KPG :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

alcameron said:


> For all the chocolate lovers


Yum what a cool idea. Looks so pretty.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Sorry to interrupt your arguments but there is an old saying that comes to mind:
> 
> *Don't argue with an idiot; people watching may not be able to tell the difference.
> *


I am a stranger here and won't be coming back. Another old saying is that it takes two to have a fight. So please don't fight.

The sister story is very nice and very true. I did enjoy that. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Nana5 that was beautiful thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and give your self a big pat on the back too. No not that hard don't want you to fall over doing both.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> In my part of the world it's a full moon. You know what that does to people.


I think you have something there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Sorry to interrupt your arguments but there is an old saying that comes to mind:
> 
> *Don't argue with an idiot; people watching may not be able to tell the difference.
> *


Wow - that one made me stop and think. Very good.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yarnie, is that you? Love your avatar! Long time no see - we used to have great fun on one of your former threads. Sorry to see how this one has gone.
Scrap this one and try over again? And I hope everyone agrees on not feeding the weeds...


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Sorry to interrupt your arguments but there is an old saying that comes to mind:
> 
> *Don't argue with an idiot; people watching may not be able to tell the difference.
> *


I hope you don't mind Silver Threads but I pinched your old saying for my quote.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am fairly new here - what did I stumble on? I clicked on Garden of Friendship and all I have read are arguments. What does "follow a thread" mean? Was this started earlier and just some KPers "followed" it? Is it only for the "regulars?" I just click on and try to read everything! Oh, my!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This conversation is a thread. All the topics in the digest are threads. To follow a thread means to read it at various intervals.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

boring knit said:


> So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


I know what you mean, bn. I lost my sister, have a brother not worth talking to. However, I have my three sons, two of which have given me wonderful daughters-in-law and, very soon, twin grands. Then there is my darling husband of over 33 years. Add to that the wonderful ladies I have met on KP. What more could one ask for in life? I am truly blessed.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Certainly, enjoyed your words. KP is a good example of "Sisters and brothers"


Hear, hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

My mother used to say, "only kindness matters." I think there was a song along those lines too. I think kindness is what friendship brings into your life. I didn't have a sister. Just a brother and two great parents. I have a DH and two DD's and two DS's. I have two great SIL's (my DB's wife and my BIL's wife). I have had sorority sisters, some who are still good friends. I have found friendship on KP too. I have been blessed with friends. The underlying thing I value in a friend, however, is kindness and a loving spirit. 

Some people confuse kindness with doing good for strangers, which is an admirable quality, but many people do that for recognition, self-promotion, and self-interest. Kindness to me begins quietly at home and among friends. 

Friends are priceless. I try to make new ones when I can. Friends always are there to pick you up, lend a hand physically or emotionally, and help you become a kinder person. Well, that's my thought for the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what I wanted this thread to be and am sorry for what happen last night. Friendship is important in every ones life.

There are so many lovely ladies on KP. There are also some who can not get out into the world any more and this is a place for them to share and find friendship and ideas, ect. It is all they have right now, and do want it to turn into a place they can just be and share.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Yarnie, is that you? Love your avatar! Long time no see - we used to have great fun on one of your former threads. Sorry to see how this one has gone.
> Scrap this one and try over again? And I hope everyone agrees on not feeding the weeds...


Oh how are you fairing lady. We did have fun didn't we. Afraid it would not make any diffences to some on here. They will just follow me again. Just begining to think it is not worth it any more. 
But am so glad to hear from you again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a lovely time last night winding yarn . Last ball from swift to yarn winder ended up under winder and then used knive to cut it off. Such fun and cat also enjoy it rolling around in the yarn left on floor. So much for yarn. Will be out looking for replacement this week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My adver was made by a man who donates the money for them to our Vets in this state. People give him scape metal and he does this. Wonderful cause to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This is what I wanted this thread to be and am sorry for what happen last night. Friendship is important in every ones life.
> 
> There are so many lovely ladies on KP. There are also some who can not get out into the world any more and this is a place for them to share and find friendship and ideas, ect. It is all they have right now, and do want it to turn into a place they can just be and share.


I am, as I think I told everyone, on vacation in Florida. We checked in yesterday and headed for the pool. I met a knitter there, and asked her if she knew about KP. I try to spread the word about how great a site it is. The more friends the better. I just love what I learn every day from my knitting friends. This lady knits baby blankets for crack babies and donates them to a local hospital. I love that giving spirit among KP friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope site changes back to a nice place for all to share their life.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope site changes back to a nice place for all to share their life.


Just ignore the baiters and stay positive.

Yesterday I spent time with a group of friends. We meet from 9:30 to 3:30 the third Saturday of each month. I was _almost_ to the hostess' house and got called into work. Argh! I did get to spend a couple of hours with them after I fixed their issue. So, all was not lost.

Today I will be cutting out a light-weight jacket for my VERY pregnant DIL so she will have something to wear that fits. I found a wonderful pattern (The Sophia Trench Coat by Serindipity Studio) that, with some additions, can wear before and after. I also plan on doing some knitting on my Gnarled Oak cardigan while I watch the Vikings game today.

Life is good and I am blessed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I distrust those people who know so well what God wants them to do, because I notice it always coincides with their own desires. -- Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Why does things get so escalated so quickly. All this is sick. FORGET and move on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nitnana said:


> I am fairly new here - what did I stumble on? I clicked on Garden of Friendship and all I have read are arguments. What does "follow a thread" mean? Was this started earlier and just some KPers "followed" it? Is it only for the "regulars?" I just click on and try to read everything! Oh, my!


Yes, it's a shame. A very nice person started this thread, and it's for everyone. Unfortunately, there are a few people who tend to get on threads to insult and start arguments. Usually, if we don't respond, they find some other place after a few days.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> She/he is disruptive to calm discourse and friendship. Not everyone on the thread had experienced Huckleberry, who also uses other names such as Ingreid, FreedomFries, and now Run From. . . ,


... and now goes by the name 'user101532' posting his same old ugly and evil as if no one recognizes him


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

silvercharms said:


> Yarnie, is that you? Love your avatar! Long time no see - we used to have great fun on one of your former threads. Sorry to see how this one has gone.
> Scrap this one and try over again? And I hope everyone agrees on not feeding the weeds...


agreed :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I love my sister - we are and have always been best friends and we are very close in age. Interesting enough, I also have had two other 'best' friends in my lifetime. One grade school BF followed a path that lead her away from her family and me when she was in her mid-twenties. I mourned that loss along with her family.

Yet, I still regularly see and enjoy life with my other best friend. We grew up across the street, three houses down in the neighborhood where our parents' owned their homes.

To this day, the two families remain close after years of different schools, churches, marriages, kids, divorces, living in different states and countries, loss by death, etc.

When we're together as we all live within an hour of each other again, it is like from day one when we knew each other. My earliest memories place us about 3 years of age. Children of each family still own the neighborhood homes as well as many other homes in the neighborhood. It truly remains a community of friends.

I also married a man who is the best male friend I've ever had. I was also blessed to have and maintain close adult male friendships.

I believe most do not have truly one best friend, so for me to have had those I've had is phenomenal to me.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all hope you can find us here.


What a wonderful idea this "Garden of Friendship" - thanks "theyarnlady" for starting it up.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> What a wonderful idea this "Garden of Friendship" - thanks "theyarnlady" for starting it up.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Rafiki - you have a gorgeous avatar! I've not been e-quainted with you before, and I hope to get to know you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and now goes by the name 'user101532' posting his same old ugly and evil as if no one recognizes him


How do these people keep changing their names? Don't they have to give new email addresses with each one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love my sister - we are and have always been best friends and we are very close in age. Interesting enough, I also have had two other 'best' friends in my lifetime. One grade school BF followed a path that lead her away from her family and me when she was in her mid-twenties. I mourned that loss along with her family.
> 
> Yet, I still regularly see and enjoy life with my other best friend. We grew up across the street, three houses down in the neighborhood where our parents' owned their homes.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm not surprised that so many people want to keep you as a friend!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a question. Last night I finished a washcloth for my Grandson Paul. I wanted to use duplicate stitch to put a P on it. Just a simple P. Simple as the tiny little pretty green pea! But - after three attempts, I gave up. It just looked messy. Here's my question:

Is it easier to use duplicate stitch with acrylic yarn than cotton? 

(I felt that the cotton didn't slide easily and made it hard to work with. I love using it for washcloths, but it's not as slippery as acrylic.)

Any answers? Advice?


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

boring knit said:


> So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


Lovely thoughts. Thanks for access to the trinket book. KP sisters are wonderful people to know, since I have just lost my best friend, my sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Lovely thoughts. Thanks for access to the trinket book. KP sisters are wonderful people to know, since I have just lost my best friend, my sister.


Oh, no - so sorry about your sister. How wonderful that your sister was your best friend.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How do these people keep changing their names? Don't they have to give new email addresses with each one?


A rotting fish will always smell rotten, no matter how much perfume you pour over it. Changing his name will not change his stink. And he/she friends just follow along like vultures ready to eat the rotting flesh

This is a lovely thread. Thank you for starting it. Just think of the stinky fish as compost for your garden


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonderful topic! Don't you think the weeds sometimes enhance our enjoyment of the flowers? Maybe that is what they are really for... Take the time to smell the flowers & remember them when they are not there.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

When I was younger, all my friends were men - and they were, and still are, friends. I've only ever had one lover and am still with him 46 years after marrying him - we are best friends now in addition to all the other things spouses are to one another. However, as I have aged, I have started finding women friends and they are as precious as I had hoped they would be. I firmly believe that friendship is the most important gift that we can give to others. My DH and I spent five months in China recently on a faculty exchange with a university there and I was asked to meet casually with freshman English classes so they could hear English spoken by a native speaker. I told them that the best thing we could do for our countries was to make friends with each other, that friendship was the only thing that could help us understand the other's culture. I taught each class the old camp song, " Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver and the other is gold". Life is too short and friends too precious. We need to treasure every friend that we have. Love to all.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> When I was younger, all my friends were men - and they were, and still are, friends. I've only ever had one lover and am still with him 46 years after marrying him - we are best friends now in addition to all the other things spouses are to one another. However, as I have aged, I have started finding women friends and they are as precious as I had hoped they would be. I firmly believe that friendship is the most important gift that we can give to others. My DH and I spent five months in China recently on a faculty exchange with a university there and I was asked to meet casually with freshman English classes so they could hear English spoken by a native speaker. I told them that the best thing we could do for our countries was to make friends with each other, that friendship was the only thing that could help us understand the other's culture. I taught each class the old camp song, " Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver and the other is gold". Life is too short and friends too precious. We need to treasure every friend that we have. Love to all.....


Wise words.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> A rotting fish will always smell rotten, no matter how much perfume you pour over it. Changing his name will not change his stink. And he/she friends just follow along like vultures ready to eat the rotting flesh
> 
> This is a lovely thread. Thank you for starting it. Just think of the stinky fish as compost for your garden


So true!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I distrust those people who know so well what God wants them to do, because I notice it always coincides with their own desires. -- Susan B. Anthony


This is political in nature and not what we discuss here PoorPearl. Why not discuss friendship?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and now goes by the name 'user101532' posting his same old ugly and evil as if no one recognizes him


Unfortunately, Huckleberry has something to hide. it is probably to keep Admin from cutting off her access. I imagine she is getting quite a reputation for disrupting posts.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Feel sorry for the ones who can't say anything good/positive. They sometimes carry a heavy burden that they aren't able to share.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Betty White said:


> Lovely thoughts. Thanks for access to the trinket book. KP sisters are wonderful people to know, since I have just lost my best friend, my sister.


You are in pain now, and it will be there til you join her. 'Best friend' means that there are so many memories of times together that you can 'haul out' and cherish. Thinking of you


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

stitchntime said:


> Wonderful topic! Don't you think the weeds sometimes enhance our enjoyment of the flowers? Maybe that is what they are really for... Take the time to smell the flowers & remember them when they are not there.


Exactly. How we gardeners long for Spring in late Winter. I never seem to long for Winter, but I do love mums in the Fall and the berries on bushes in Winter. The best thing about Winter is that my vegetable garden is put to bed, and my grandson's basketball games keep DH and I occupied and enjoying his activity. He's 16 and loves basketball. DH can quit mowing and trimming shrubs in the Winter too, but I miss the green of the other seasons.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

jmj8316 said:


> A weed is a plant whose virtues have not yet been discovered.


Wonderful saying - now just ignore the weed - _do not react to it_ - just give it time to display its virtues, on its own - and perhaps someday it just might do that.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

stitchntime said:


> Wonderful topic! Don't you think the weeds sometimes enhance our enjoyment of the flowers? Maybe that is what they are really for... Take the time to smell the flowers & remember them when they are not there.


Just thinking - what some people call 'weeds' are 'favourite flowers' of others! ....And also, what are called 'pot herbs' in bygone days were often wild plants growing in fields and hedgerows, and collected for food. It is a case of 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'. Some love the 'showy' flowers, others the little delicate ones.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How do these people keep changing their names? Don't they have to give new email addresses with each one?


Yep - but they just keep creating and registering new e-mail addresses with another ID name. Stupid is as stupid does in my opinion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice. I'm not surprised that so many people want to keep you as a friend!


Thanks for the compliment, bonbf3. I remember my parents teaching me if I wanted a friend I must be a friend.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> When I was younger, all my friends were men - and they were, and still are, friends. I've only ever had one lover and am still with him 46 years after marrying him - we are best friends now in addition to all the other things spouses are to one another. However, as I have aged, I have started finding women friends and they are as precious as I had hoped they would be. I firmly believe that friendship is the most important gift that we can give to others. My DH and I spent five months in China recently on a faculty exchange with a university there and I was asked to meet casually with freshman English classes so they could hear English spoken by a native speaker. I told them that the best thing we could do for our countries was to make friends with each other, that friendship was the only thing that could help us understand the other's culture. I taught each class the old camp song, " Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver and the other is gold". Life is too short and friends too precious. We need to treasure every friend that we have. Love to all.....


You are so right. It sounds like we have had a few similar life experiences, but I have never been to China.

I have reconnected with some HS friends recently as we are planning our 50th reunion next year. When we had our first meeting last Spring, I hardly found the room as I didn't recognize the first ones there. Now it is so nice to learn that I still like them, and we are friends.

I am lucky that I grew up in a small town with people like them. One friend called it "Pleasantville with color." Do you remember that movie, Pleasantville, from 15-20 years ago? That was us. Few with family problems. Most parents were college educated, and education was important. No drugs, and few kids in trouble. Just a good solid feeling about right vs wrong and a real sense of responsibility.

Sputnik was launched right before we entered Jr High and our teachers told us we would be responsible for America's technological and educational advances. They even revamped our curriculum to make sure we were ready. A large number of the males in our class became engineers, CPAs and lawyers. The females became educators and businesswomen. We believed we could do anything, but we must do something. That makes me proud, but best of all, they are almost all pretty nice people and my friends.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Exactly. How we gardeners long for Spring in late Winter. I never seem to long for Winter, but I do love mums in the Fall and the berries on bushes in Winter. The best thing about Winter is that my vegetable garden is put to bed, and my grandson's basketball games keep DH and I occupied and enjoying his activity. He's 16 and loves basketball. DH can quit mowing and trimming shrubs in the Winter too, but I miss the green of the other seasons.


Reasons I like winter. I can knit without the yarn constantly sticking to my fingers. Also, I and those I give items to can actually use the sweaters, hats, mittens, etc. that I have knit. I can cuddle with my Honey under the pretty quilts I make. Then there are the beautiful spring flowers that would never bloom were it not for the bitter cold of winter. The heady fragrance of lilacs in bloom is one reason that I could never live in a warm weather climate. I'd miss them too much! Watching the neighborhood kids making snowmen or trying to catch falling snowflakes on their tongues. Seeing the dogs boundless joy at frolicking in a new fall of snow. So many wonderful things!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Betty White said:


> Lovely thoughts. Thanks for access to the trinket book. KP sisters are wonderful people to know, since I have just lost my best friend, my sister.


Oh, Betty, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Good thoughts going your way. I hope you'll form friendships and find comfort on KP to help you during this difficult time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Lovely thoughts. Thanks for access to the trinket book. KP sisters are wonderful people to know, since I have just lost my best friend, my sister.


Sorry you lost your sister. I lost mine, too. She was also my best friend and I've yet to find anyone that can fill the void she left.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This is a lovely thread. Thank you for starting it. Just think of the stinky fish as compost for your garden


Your comment reminds me of a man's comment on the HGTV show about buying your first home.

A realtor was showing a young couple several homes. The man wanted a nice backyard. His comment when looking at one particular home with an ugly and horrible back yard that the realtor was trying to sell him on was, "You can only put so much makeup on an ugly girl."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> When I was younger, all my friends were men - and they were, and still are, friends. I've only ever had one lover and am still with him 46 years after marrying him - we are best friends now in addition to all the other things spouses are to one another. However, as I have aged, I have started finding women friends and they are as precious as I had hoped they would be. I firmly believe that friendship is the most important gift that we can give to others. My DH and I spent five months in China recently on a faculty exchange with a university there and I was asked to meet casually with freshman English classes so they could hear English spoken by a native speaker. I told them that the best thing we could do for our countries was to make friends with each other, that friendship was the only thing that could help us understand the other's culture. I taught each class the old camp song, " Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver and the other is gold". Life is too short and friends too precious. We need to treasure every friend that we have. Love to all.....


Words of wisdom - thank you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a question. Last night I finished a washcloth for my Grandson Paul. I wanted to use duplicate stitch to put a P on it. Just a simple P. Simple as the tiny little pretty green pea! But - after three attempts, I gave up. It just looked messy. Here's my question:
> 
> Is it easier to use duplicate stitch with acrylic yarn than cotton?
> 
> ...


I don't knit or crochet washcloths, but I thought cotton was best because it absorbs water better. Have you tried square needles? I hear those help. Sorry, but wash cloths are outside my area of expertise. I don't knit socks either. I like baby items, sweaters, and scarves. I quilt too and would like to try beading, but I'm not sure my eyesight is up to it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I quilt too and would like to try beading, but I'm not sure my eyesight is up to it.


I don't knit with beads but I do use them as embellishment on my cross stitch and stitched things. I invested in one of those tabletop Ott lights that have the magnifier in it. Best money I've ever spent. My DH finds uses for it, too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just ignore the baiters and stay positive.
> 
> Yesterday I spent time with a group of friends. We meet from 9:30 to 3:30 the third Saturday of each month. I was _almost_ to the hostess' house and got called into work. Argh! I did get to spend a couple of hours with them after I fixed their issue. So, all was not lost.
> 
> ...


And the Vikings need a win! I've been sulking for 2 Sundays. . . .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My BFF and I have known each other for 51 years now, since we met in 8th grade in 1962. We'e been through a lot together, good and bad, but friendship helps to make it better.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My BFF and I have known each other for 51 years now, since we met in 8th grade in 1962. We'e been through a lot together, good and bad, but friendship helps to make it better.


Absolutely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Yarny, pity this has got out of hand; it's a lovely subject line. How are you anyway; long time no speak.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And weeds are known to be jewels to others. Some plants we purchase in US are considered weeds in other parts of the world where they grow wild.
> 
> May we consider all posts in A Garden of Friendship to be representative of who we are and the seeds we wish to sow.
> 
> ...


My back garden is full of flowering weeds because they are the ones the bees love. I have hundreds of bees on them at the right time of year. So they obviously make good honey. Sweet and good for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I know it is not about me it is about your friends who will not leave us in peace. I said nothing unkind in the post I made. Do you read what your friends say to us? If you did you would know that I only want them to leave us alone and nothing more. Please ask them to do that.


"Do you read what your friends say to us?" Stop playing the victim. You and your friends are constantly jumping down our throats relentlessly. Why not resurrect your Progressive Women's forum? You can be all alone there without any problems.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yarny, she hasn't ruined it; she only tried to, and it's come back at her. If we all ignored her she might stop. Or figure out that we are all friends and join in nicely. If she really believes what she is saying then she should simply ignore you instead. How are you anyway; long time no speak.


Oh Saxy how are you? Think of you so often. What is happening in your life? Are you still busy with your Army reunion or other things that are going on? How is the family? Gee it is so nice to hear from you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Saxy how are you? Think of you so often. What is happening in your life? Are you still busy with your Army reunion or other things that are going on? How is the family? Gee it is so nice to hear from you.


Hi Yarny. I'm still the same as ever. I have amended my original post after reading most of this thread. You were right. It has been pretty much ruined. I don't wish to be argumentative so will back off. I was just pleased to catch sight of you again after all this time. We used to talk a lot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hi Yarny. I'm still the same as ever. I have amended my original post after reading most of this thread. You were right. It has been pretty much ruined. I don't wish to be argumentative so will back off. I was just pleased to catch sight of you again after all this time. We used to talk a lot.


Oh but reading here today it is so nice, maybe we needed a little winter to get to the spring.

Oh please don't leave come and share when you can. I have miss you and your sense of fun. It is changing, the storm has pass. It is so nice to chat with you again. How is the weather over there? It is so cold here today and last week it was in the 80's. doesn't seem to want fall to start one week and the next it does.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

user101532 said:


> No. Sorry. I'm happy to provide some free support, though.
> 
> There should be a comma in your statement between "No" and "lady." The contraction "don't" takes an apostrophe. Words like "on" in the middle of the sentence are not capitalized.
> 
> Run-on sentences, such as "everyone On KP just what and who and how you think and act" are particularly ineffective in making one's point when they combine exaggeration with a lack of logic, focus or punctuation.


I was wondering how long it would take for the grammar police to show up. Is this really necessary? As long as the poster can be understood, what difference does it make if a comma is in the correct place? Are you this obnoxious with people who have/are learning English as a second or third language?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

boring knit said:


> So sorry, but I don't have any sisters only two loving brothers, and two lovely boys. So I'm giving a thumbs up for the boys too. Certainly would'nt like to go through life without them especially hubby. "So make the world your garden,And kindly thoughts your flowers, And sow the seeds of laughter throughout the fragrant hours* these words are from a little trinket book of mine called Your Heart is a Garden. KP is much like this (most of the time)


Love what you have posted.I like the sound of your book. Is it still being publish?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for the compliment, bonbf3. I remember my parents teaching me if I wanted a friend I must be a friend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't knit or crochet washcloths, but I thought cotton was best because it absorbs water better. Have you tried square needles? I hear those help. Sorry, but wash cloths are outside my area of expertise. I don't knit socks either. I like baby items, sweaters, and scarves. I quilt too and would like to try beading, but I'm not sure my eyesight is up to it.


Thanks for the suggestion. I agree - and I always use cotton for washcloths. I just hadn't tried duplicate stitch. I just think it would be easier with another yarn, but I thought I'd ask the experts! So far I haven't graduated from simple items. Soon, I hope.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

What you're missing is that only half the story is obvious to the uninitiated. They can be lovely to each other, but... The individual who posted on this thread and her friends are paranoid to the point where they think an endless number of people are reappearances of their _bete noire_, a former member named Ingreid. Anyone who they imagine to be Ingreid--including another poster Huckleberry, who I don't think has ever posted over here--is automatically attacked, no matter how friendly they may be starting out. That's how this thread first went sour.

The second thing that's going on is that they're also discussing everyone here on another site on Ravelry.com and threads elsewhere here. You see the nice-nice face. Over there, they're picking posters here apart with cute little nicknames. It's really quite sad and nasty.

I wish you luck with this crowd, but sometimes it's harder than it would seem to determine which plant is actually the weed.

Some samples:

_ Hi Ladies - Ive been away for awhile but am slowly catching up. Looks like SmallFries began posting using our thread title. How fried is her brain?

On another topic, what got into ButtCheeks? What a rampage she is on. They constantly refer to me with my former name (Cherf) to the point of obsession. I have not posted in nearly a year, yet they are obsessed with me and think Im someone else. I laugh so hard with their obsession to debate and insult a ghost writer. They never grow up or learn anything except about hate. Cannot imagine the types of personalties they are and what must have become of their children and grandchildren. Scary thought 

Been there. Theres a sicko on there, and I told it so. That person needs help - the anger/hatred/resentment must be eating him/her alive.

I agree, they are the nastiest group of women ever._

The simple truth is that these women wouldn't have problems here if they didn't go out and cause problems elsewhere. Go ahead and read their posting histories. Chickens come home to roost and it's a shame for the innocent posters who get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> What you're missing is that only half the story is obvious to the uninitiated. They can be lovely to each other, but... The individual who posted on this thread and her friends are paranoid to the point where they think an endless number of people are reappearances of their _bete noire_, a former member named Ingreid. Anyone who they imagine to be Ingreid--including another poster Huckleberry, who I don't think has ever posted over here--is automatically attacked, no matter how friendly they may be starting out. That's how this thread first went sour.
> 
> The second thing that's going on is that they're also discussing everyone here on another site on Ravelry.com and threads elsewhere here. You see the nice-nice face. Over there, they're picking posters here apart with cute little nicknames. It's really quite sad and nasty.
> 
> ...


Oh too funny thank you for your thoughts words and deeds. I see you just started on thread today. Wonderful please feel free to join in . Must feel like old times to you on here. I feel you do have anger issue. Hope you are able to get help for it soon. Do you have any friends who can help you?


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh too funny thank you for your thoughts words and deeds. I see you just started on thread today. Wonderful please feel free to join in . Must feel like old times to you on here. I feel you do have anger issue. Hope you are able to get help for it soon. Do you have any friends who can help you?


Sorry, Dear. No anger at all on this side. Just immense pity to see you reliving the same cycle over and over. This thread could be lovely, but it never will be so long as you and your friends spew such hatred everywhere else.


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

This garden of "Sisters" and brothers will grow with time each and every day! Bless you all!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Sorry, Dear. No anger at all on this side. Just immense pity to see you reliving the same cycle over and over. This thread could be lovely, but it never will be so long as you and your friends spew such hatred everywhere else.


I'm forced to agree with you, Smallfries. I originally thought the thread was a nice idea and wished Yarnie luck, but now I see these lovely flowers are nourished by a manure pit as deep and wide as the Grand Canyon. What a shame.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm forced to agree with you, Smallfries. I originally thought the thread was a nice idea and wished Yarnie luck, but now I see these lovely flowers are nourished by a manure pit as deep and wide as the Grand Canyon. What a shame.


A shame and not something I want to be associated with. The ladies who innocently wandered into an attractively-named thread deserved a hint of what was actually happening. Now that it's out there, I trust them to make their own choices.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My mother used to say, "only kindness matters." I think there was a song along those lines too. I think kindness is what friendship brings into your life. I didn't have a sister. Just a brother and two great parents. I have a DH and two DD's and two DS's. I have two great SIL's (my DB's wife and my BIL's wife). I have had sorority sisters, some who are still good friends. I have found friendship on KP too. I have been blessed with friends. The underlying thing I value in a friend, however, is kindness and a loving spirit.
> 
> Some people confuse kindness with doing good for strangers, which is an admirable quality, but many people do that for recognition, self-promotion, and self-interest. Kindness to me begins quietly at home and among friends.
> 
> Friends are priceless. I try to make new ones when I can. Friends always are there to pick you up, lend a hand physically or emotionally, and help you become a kinder person. Well, that's my thought for the day.


I like your thoughts; I treasure my old friends and making new friends. I already had 2 brothers and was counting on a little sister when my 3rd brother was born. I was so upset when my Dad came home from the hospital with the news, I did my best to convince Dad to trade him in on a sister or maybe a puppy. But I fell in love with him as soon as he came home and we're still very close. I'm also blessed with several wonderful SIL's from both sides of the family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a lovely time last night winding yarn . Last ball from swift to yarn winder ended up under winder and then used knive to cut it off. Such fun and cat also enjoy it rolling around in the yarn left on floor. So much for yarn. Will be out looking for replacement this week.


Hope you can still use most of the ball Yarnie. Cat thought you were playing a game with him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a question. Last night I finished a washcloth for my Grandson Paul. I wanted to use duplicate stitch to put a P on it. Just a simple P. Simple as the tiny little pretty green pea! But - after three attempts, I gave up. It just looked messy. Here's my question:
> 
> Is it easier to use duplicate stitch with acrylic yarn than cotton?
> 
> ...


I agree with you that the texture of the washcloth cotton doesn't lend itself to duplicate stitch. A mercerized cotton would lie better on the existing stitch so you could use embroidery floss. Just adding the inital in acrylic wouldn't affect the absorbency of of the washcloth but it wouldn't react the same in the dryer so unless you knew it wasn't going to end up in the dryer, I wouldn't suggest using acrylic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Betty White said:


> Lovely thoughts. Thanks for access to the trinket book. KP sisters are wonderful people to know, since I have just lost my best friend, my sister.


So very sorry about your loss; I hope the many memories of the times you and your sister shared will give you some comfort


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> A shame and not something I want to be associated with. The ladies who innocently wandered into an attractively-named thread deserved a hint of what was actually happening. Now that it's out there, I trust them to make their own choices.
> 
> Have a lovely day.


What is wrong with you? Why the heck do you copy and paste to KP posts written and posted on another website (if you are even to be believed)? Furthermore, why do you think anyone on this thread cares? The 'samples' you posted say nothing different than what is said on this thread regardless of who said them. The words are accurate - there are many Liberals on KP that troll threads solely to post their hate exactly as you have done. If you don't want to be associated with the good posters on KP, leave, and don't post your nonsense amongst us again.

BTW: you used the name Freedom Fries prior, then RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide, user101532, and now Smallfries within the matter of 12 hours.

Seems you're having an identity crisis and need professional help. Get some.

Now that you're 'out there' everyone can choose to ignore you and your hateful posts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Smallfries said:


> What you're missing is that only half the story is obvious to the uninitiated. They can be lovely to each other, but... The individual who posted on this thread and her friends are paranoid to the point where they think an endless number of people are reappearances of their _bete noire_, a former member named Ingreid. Anyone who they imagine to be Ingreid--including another poster Huckleberry, who I don't think has ever posted over here--is automatically attacked, no matter how friendly they may be starting out. That's how this thread first went sour.
> 
> The second thing that's going on is that they're also discussing everyone here on another site on Ravelry.com and threads elsewhere here. You see the nice-nice face. Over there, they're picking posters here apart with cute little nicknames. It's really quite sad and nasty.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of nasty posts on the political sites and it seems some snarky people even get rude on the main, pictures and other general chit-chat threads. That's not an excuse to condone or make excuses for nastiness when it appears. IMO it makes it more important to challenge and condemn it before more and more of the forum is tainted.

Whatever names you're using, you seem to feel the need to stalk some people, including their posts on other forums and make an issue of it in totally unrelated threads. This didn't start out as a political thread, there were some lovely sentiments expressed and stories shared. If you and your cohorts start to post some of your own positive experiences rather than muckraking, it might encourage more people to participate rather than driving them away.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you? Why the heck do you copy and paste to KP posts written and posted on another website (if you are even to be believed)? Furthermore, why do you think anyone on this thread cares? The 'samples' you posted say nothing different than what is said on this thread regardless of who said them. The words are accurate - there are many Liberals on KP that troll threads solely to post their hate exactly as you have done. If you don't want to be associated with the good posters on KP, leave and don't post your nonsense amongst us again.
> 
> BTW: you used the name Freedom Fries prior, then RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide, user101532, and now Smallfries within the matter of 12 hours.
> 
> ...


If he is so new to KP, how would he know about our Rav group? A troll still smells like a troll no matter what name it gives itself

Been plying yarn all day. I really do hate to ply yarn, so I just try to bang it out in one day.

Was so blessed with my spinning friends yesterday, and all the help they gave me learning how to comb my angora.

We are so blessed to have friends in our lives that give without an agenda and don't have the need to give people nasty paybacks but want to pay it forward


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm forced to agree with you, Smallfries. I originally thought the thread was a nice idea and wished Yarnie luck, but now I see these lovely flowers are nourished by a manure pit as deep and wide as the Grand Canyon. What a shame.


The thread still IS a nice idea. The manure wasn't introduced by Yarnie but by those who can't leave their own negativity in the threads that are already festering. They had to bring all that nastiness into a totally unrelated thread just because one or more of your "targets" is posting. Bad enough that it exists there without bringing it into other threads too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If he is so new to KP, how would he know about our Rav group? A troll still smells like a troll no matter what name it gives itself
> 
> * >>>>> So I guess there is a Rav group - but, again, why discuss the posts from there, here. Insane! *
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The thread still IS a nice idea. The manure wasn't introduced by Yarnie but by those who can't leave their own negativity in the threads that are already festering. They had to bring all that nastiness into a totally unrelated thread just because one or more of your "targets" is posting. Bad enough that it exists there without bringing it into other threads too


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm forced to agree with you, Smallfries. I originally thought the thread was a nice idea and wished Yarnie luck, but now I see these lovely flowers are nourished by a manure pit as deep and wide as the Grand Canyon. What a shame.


Susan by coming on here and backing her up you have outed Huckleberry. As you are only posting when your friend is on other sites to bad mouth others.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you? Why the heck do you copy and paste to KP posts written and posted on another website (if you are even to be believed)? Furthermore, why do you think anyone on this thread cares? The 'samples' you posted say nothing different than what is said on this thread regardless of who said them. The words are accurate - there are many Liberals on KP that troll threads solely to post their hate exactly as you have done. If you don't want to be associated with the good posters on KP, leave, and don't post your nonsense amongst us again.
> 
> BTW: you used the name Freedom Fries prior, then RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide, user101532, and now Smallfries within the matter of 12 hours.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not the others and can't speak for them. I was addressing the newbies, not you. You've simply proven my point, that you assume multiple independent individuals are a single person with multiple hats. You're wrong.

If you stop addressing me, I am very happy to stay away from you. In fact, I'm gone regardless. Too bad that I don't have the power to speak for anyone but myself. So long as you go out causing trouble, you're bound to find it. But that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Go ahead and try to be clever fries, it ain't workin'. You only address and insult those same individuals you do not like and have stalked prior (me included). In fact, you have yet to post anything other than insults and hate and specifically addressed to 'regulars' not 'newbies.' 

Everyone recognizes who you are as it is very obvious.

Grow up and get a life out of the fry daddy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Sorry, Dear. No anger at all on this side. Just immense pity to see you reliving the same cycle over and over. This thread could be lovely, but it never will be so long as you and your friends spew such hatred everywhere else.


If that is true why then would you feel the need to post what others say on Rav.

why do you feel the need to justify what you are saying on here by putting others down

I do not see any point in what you are saying.

Others on KP are reading your post and seeing what kind of person you really are

why would you want others to see you in this way

Would you not want to show a kindess, or goodness you must have it in you. Not all people are evil I want to think there is something good in you

Even if you act the way you do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like your thoughts; I treasure my old friends and making new friends. I already had 2 brothers and was counting on a little sister when my 3rd brother was born. I was so upset when my Dad came home from the hospital with the news, I did my best to convince Dad to trade him in on a sister or maybe a puppy. But I fell in love with him as soon as he came home and we're still very close. I'm also blessed with several wonderful SIL's from both sides of the family


Oh I love your story. My first child, did not want a brother so he taught him how to climb out of crib, how to climb over fence when he was old enough. now they are more than kind to each other they show love to each other. Some how it all works out


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> For all the chocolate lovers


as a chocoholic, i'm salivating!!!! looks soooo enjoyable!!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> What you're missing is that only half the story is obvious to the uninitiated. They can be lovely to each other, but... The individual who posted on this thread and her friends are paranoid to the point where they think an endless number of people are reappearances of their _bete noire_, a former member named Ingreid. Anyone who they imagine to be Ingreid--including another poster Huckleberry, who I don't think has ever posted over here--is automatically attacked, no matter how friendly they may be starting out. That's how this thread first went sour.
> 
> The second thing that's going on is that they're also discussing everyone here on another site on Ravelry.com and threads elsewhere here. You see the nice-nice face. Over there, they're picking posters here apart with cute little nicknames. It's really quite sad and nasty.
> 
> ...


We have your number Freedom Fries. You are showing that you don't seek friendship or like the people here enough to contain your anger, and you are a very angry person. Find another forum for working out your issues, which are many.

None of what you reported was posted on D& P's. We have only discussed how nice this thread is. I think you are telling stories. The ladies here could check, you know. D&P's is open for review, but beware that there is political and religious content, just as there is on LOLL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> What you're missing is that only half the story is obvious to the uninitiated. They can be lovely to each other, but... The individual who posted on this thread and her friends are paranoid to the point where they think an endless number of people are reappearances of their _bete noire_, a former member named Ingreid. Anyone who they imagine to be Ingreid--including another poster Huckleberry, who I don't think has ever posted over here--is automatically attacked, no matter how friendly they may be starting out. That's how this thread first went sour.
> 
> The second thing that's going on is that they're also discussing everyone here on another site on Ravelry.com and threads elsewhere here. You see the nice-nice face. Over there, they're picking posters here apart with cute little nicknames. It's really quite sad and nasty.
> 
> ...


There was no discussion of these angry visitors UNTIL they came on here and started jabbing at people. People who are dedicated to this being a friendly forum don't want arguments, as you can plainly see from the first posts on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that the texture of the washcloth cotton doesn't lend itself to duplicate stitch. A mercerized cotton would lie better on the existing stitch so you could use embroidery floss. Just adding the inital in acrylic wouldn't affect the absorbency of of the washcloth but it wouldn't react the same in the dryer so unless you knew it wasn't going to end up in the dryer, I wouldn't suggest using acrylic.


OHhhhhh! Thank you thank you thank you, westcoastkitty!!! I have LOADS of embroidery floss! I never thought of that. Yes - the cotton I used was too thick to have two layers - initial and duplicate. You are a genius! I will try that on Mary's. I have so many colors - won't this be fun! Great idea!


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

love the peace I enjoy the sisterhood here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2547624/401-425#421


What is your insistence to post links to other sign-in knitting sites? I've reported your post with this inappropriate link to Admin.

I hope others will do the same.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh kpg

Angora goat or rabbit?

Either one could find a home here. Just saying: Pay it forward


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS

Yes I and another gal started a group over there. If you want to join I could send you the link. Just let me know your rav name so I can welcome you


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS
> 
> Yes I and another gal started a group over there. If you want to join I could send you the link. Just let me know your rav name so I can welcome you


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh kpg
> 
> Angora goat or rabbit?
> 
> Either one could find a home here. Just saying: Pay it forward


Ha! I've always believed it is rabbit - how can I determine what animal it is from? I remember it being expensive even though I bought basically all that was left from a LYS going-out-of-business. I used to knit bold, colored blocked sweaters with details of angora between the color changes. I did make an entire angora sweater (long sleeve) for myself - boy was it ever warm.

I'll have to consider paying some forward in your direction ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> PS
> 
> Yes I and another gal started a group over there. If you want to join I could send you the link. Just let me know your rav name so I can welcome you


I don't have a Rav name as I don't post over there. Please PM me some info, I think you offered before but I didn't follow up on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

This is ridiculous. Garden of Friendship, my foot! It is just another thread of old biddies squawking. It started off rather nicely, but as soon as knit crazy and KPG started posting and name calling on the first and second pages, I realised it was just another mud slinging, people bashing, same worn out group of people causing rifts on other threads. 
I have to hand it to you smallfries for showing us what these women are really about.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't have a Rav name as I don't post over there. Please PM me some info, I think you offered before but I didn't follow up on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Just sent you our name on Rav. It has some wonderful ladies there, would love to have you join us


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Pixiedust said:


> This is ridiculous. Garden of Friendship, my foot! It is just another thread of old biddies squawking. It started off rather nicely, but as soon as knit crazy and KPG started posting and name calling on the first and second pages, I realised it was just another mud slinging, people bashing, same worn out group of people causing rifts on other threads.
> I have to hand it to you smallfries for showing us what these women are really about.


I guess you are one of the mud-slingers. This thread was begun with an idea of escaping the Libs, who want to disrupt D'&'s but we realized that keeping politics and religion out of here was a good idea. Now one of the Liberals wants to inject non-friendship and ruin discussions. That's a shame, but predictable behavior. Pixie dust, you are free to leave and go back to LOLL. I don't think your rancor will be missed by others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Pixiedust said:


> This is ridiculous. Garden of Friendship, my foot! It is just another thread of old biddies squawking. It started off rather nicely, but as soon as knit crazy and KPG started posting and name calling on the first and second pages, I realised it was just another mud slinging, people bashing, same worn out group of people causing rifts on other threads.
> I have to hand it to you smallfries for showing us what these women are really about.


Aren't you a breath of fresh air. Notice the FIRST poster was Susanmos, a regular Lib hater who was eager to see this thread fail. Then Huckleberry (another regular Lib hater) posted the FIRST negative comment.

Why didn't you berate or name either of them since they caused your dissension. Perhaps we should assume you are one of the haters and here to rile folks?

If you are not evil and hateful, please share your friendship stories. We're listening.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is political in nature and not what we discuss here PoorPearl. Why not discuss friendship?


Actually, I originally had something else in this message which you would have liked even less. BTW, my name here is Poor Purl, not "PoorPearl". You can call me Pearl if you like, but I'm not at all poor.

I'd love to discuss friendship, but not with someone who calls me a Communist, and who-knows-what-else.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just sent you our name on Rav. It has some wonderful ladies there, would love to have you join us


Thanks!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Rafiki - you have a gorgeous avatar! I've not been e-quainted with you before, and I hope to get to know you.


Well thank you - the avatar has much meaning for me with the peace dove.
I have several postings on this forum - joined more than a couple of years ago - but accidently kicked myself off at least twice by inadvertently hitting spam - then I had to join again after a break of two months each time - which changed my start date on the profile.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just arrived in Florida. It is hot and clear. I thought we might see rain, but the sun is shining. I knitted most of the way here. The sweater is an interesting one. It is worked side-to-side and the only seaming is the sides and sleeves. I will share as soon as I finish the last sleeve. I think it is going to fit. I brought yarn to split with me. I had other projects that I could start, but who wants the stress of starting a new project on vacation?
> 
> Does anyone else find starting the hardest part? Once I get going, I find knitting relaxing, but starting well is tense for me.


Yes I hate counting stitches and casting on . The first 2 or 3 rows are the hardest for me. Glad you made it to Florida.
Eat some shrimp for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Well thank you - the avatar has much meaning for me with the peace dove.
> I have several postings on this forum - joined more than a couple of years ago - but accidently kicked myself off at least twice by inadvertently hitting spam - then I had to join again after a break of two months each time - which changed my start date on the profile.


I'm not sure how you kicked yourself off, but I'm glad to hear you came back both times. I've not been here all the long but seemed to have participated a lot regardless. I've already met some wonderful people who I call my friends and have learned so many tips and tricks on the knitting threads.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, I originally had something else in this message which you would have liked even less. BTW, my name here is Poor Purl, not "PoorPearl". You can call me Pearl if you like, but I'm not at all poor.
> 
> I'd love to discuss friendship, but not with someone who calls me a Communist, and who-knows-what-else.


I didn't call you a name on this thread, and unless you were espousing Communist theory on another thread, I wouldn't. Obviously you are unhappy on this thread. I suggest you move to a place more comfortable for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pixiedust said:


> This is ridiculous. Garden of Friendship, my foot! It is just another thread of old biddies squawking. It started off rather nicely, but as soon as knit crazy and KPG started posting and name calling on the first and second pages, I realised it was just another mud slinging, people bashing, same worn out group of people causing rifts on other threads.
> I have to hand it to you smallfries for showing us what these women are really about.


Oh this is just childish, what is the matter with you. Knit crazy and KGP have much to offer to any group they have been on. You are acting like your in grade school.

Its like saying you did this and you did that and I am going to tell on you. It just unbelieveable . Do you not think that others on KP come on here and read and see what kind of person you are. You can change your name as much as you want to, but eventual you will act out the same way some where else. Why do you even want to go through all this what does it prove???
We are all women we will not always agree, but it does not mean we have to act like children.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't you a breath of fresh air. Notice the FIRST poster was Susanmos, a regular Lib hater who was eager to see this thread fail. Then Huckleberry (another regular Lib hater) posted the FIRST negative comment.
> 
> Why didn't you berate or name either of them since they caused your dissension. Perhaps we should assume you are one of the haters and here to rile folks?
> 
> If you are not evil and hateful, please share your friendship stories. We're listening.


There are 2 or 3 from this group who are continuously posting not-so-nice stuff on POV. I came here with good intentions and have been respectful. I think others should do the same no matter what their political point of view is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh this is just childish, what is the matter with you. Knit crazy and KGP have much to offer to any group they have been on. You are acting like your in grade school.
> 
> Its like saying you did this and you did that and I am going to tell on you. It just unbelieveable . Do you not think that others on KP come on here and read and see what kind of person you are. You can change your name as much as you want to, but eventual you will act out the same way some where else. Why do you even want to go through all this what does it prove???
> We are all women we will not always agree, but it does not mean we have to act like children.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

alcameron said:


> There are 2 or 3 from this group who are continuously posting not-so-nice stuff on POV. I came here with good intentions and have been respectful. I think others should do the same no matter what their political point of view is.


Politics don't belong here. Good intentions do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> There are 2 or 3 from this group who are continuously posting not-so-nice stuff on POV. I came here with good intentions and have been respectful. I think others should do the same no matter what their political point of view is.


I believe PixieDust should not point out names of folks who only defended themselves while PixieDust refused to mention the instigators. Her intent was clear; attack not befriend.

I don't care what happens on other threads or other websites. Pixie was discussing this thread was she not?

In actuality, PixieDust insulted EVERYONE who has posted on this thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't call you a name on this thread, and unless you were espousing Communist theory on another thread, I wouldn't. Obviously you are unhappy on this thread. I suggest you move to a place more comfortable for you.


No, but you have on other threads, and unless you have multiple personality disorder, you're the same person who called me that. I have never in my life "espoused" Communist theory, or even studied it. Unless you think anything Obama says ---- never mind. I don't want to get political. I'll unwatch this thread. Unless I start getting warm fuzzies about you; then I'll come back and let you know.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.

I received this letter below from a friend a few days ago, and I am moved to share it with you in the hopes that you will start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
*****************************************************************************************************************
My Dear Treasured Friends and Special Acquaintances,
this brief gratitude is for you, for even the smallest gesture of connection and acknowledgment can be that which makes a difference in our day and lives, reminding us we are not on this grand adventure alone Ever wonder Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character? and How is it possible that I can get along with them all?

I think that each friend helps to bring out different facets of us. With one friend I am polite. With another I joke  with another I can be a bit naughty I can sit down and talk about serious matters with one. With another I laugh a lot. I listen to one friends problems. Then I listen to another ones advice for me. There are my friends who understand me better than I understand myself. Theyre friends who support me through good days and bad. There are friends who are my playmates, my spiritual co-evolvers, my nature buddies, and my sources of inspiration and assurance. There are friends who provide comfort for my heart, mind and body. And, there are friends who just check-in to let me know they were thinking of meI love these kind of airwave hugs! You are all my teachers and my nourishment and part of my lifes mosaic dance. You are part of my personal treasure chest. A treasure chest of friends I feel most lucky and grateful for, in whatever capacity we serve each other.

So why it is essential to honor and maintain friendships: Real Age doctors tell us that friends are good for our health. Dr. Oz calls them Vitamin F (for Friends) and counts the benefits of friends as essential to our well being. Research shows that people in strong social circles have less risk of depression and terminal strokes. 

If you enjoy Vitamin F constantly you can be up to 30 years younger than your real age. The warmth of friendship stops stress and even in your most intense moments, it decreases the chance of a cardiac arrest or stroke by 50%. Im so happy that I have a healthy stock of Vitamin F! 

In summary, I value all my friends and acquaintances and vow to keep in touch more frequently this Year. When there are tight spots or bumps lets open our hearts a little more and let love come in to relax the tension and illuminate the Truth so we may re-union our hearts, re-commit our love and our lives, even the smallest of gestures make a differenceLets help each other see the lighter side or even funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other in the tough moments

With that, I am sending you a big wish for a beautifully fulfilling September 2013 and beyond.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That is beautiful Rafiki! Vitamin F indeed and so appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> 
> I received this letter below from a friend a few days ago, and I am moved to share it with you in the hopes that you will start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> *****************************************************************************************************************
> ...


Boy do I agree with this. Anyone who has had an aging parent knows that when their peers and friends die, their world shrinks, and they suddenly look and act older. Friends are beautiful in that they still see us and treat us as if we were young and vibrant. That does so much good for each if us .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> 
> I received this letter below from a friend a few days ago, and I am moved to share it with you in the hopes that you will start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> *****************************************************************************************************************
> ...


Oh what you have posted is beautiful thank you for sharing it. You can never have enough people to share friendship with. 
Thank you thank you thank you from my heart. May you always have friends to love and charish through your life journey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh this is just childish, what is the matter with you. Knit crazy and KGP have much to offer to any group they have been on. You are acting like your in grade school.
> 
> Its like saying you did this and you did that and I am going to tell on you. It just unbelieveable . Do you not think that others on KP come on here and read and see what kind of person you are. You can change your name as much as you want to, but eventual you will act out the same way some where else. Why do you even want to go through all this what does it prove???
> We are all women we will not always agree, but it does not mean we have to act like children.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> There are 2 or 3 from this group who are continuously posting not-so-nice stuff on POV. I came here with good intentions and have been respectful. I think others should do the same no matter what their political point of view is.


Thank you


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't you a breath of fresh air. Notice the FIRST poster was Susanmos, a regular Lib hater who was eager to see this thread fail. Then Huckleberry (another regular Lib hater) posted the FIRST negative comment.
> 
> Why didn't you berate or name either of them since they caused your dissension. Perhaps we should assume you are one of the haters and here to rile folks?
> 
> If you are not evil and hateful, please share your friendship stories. We're listening.


How about posting your travel pics, KPG? I'm sure we'd find them interesting.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> 
> I received this letter below from a friend a few days ago, and I am moved to share it with you in the hopes that you will start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> *****************************************************************************************************************
> ...


this is beautiful and some thing every one should read


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

I was speaking of the dissent in general, knit crazy.
It seems that the content of this thread does not match the title of this thread. I am free to post when and where I may choose to post. 
So far, you have been the rudest. Yarnlady said she wanted pixie dust in her garden, so here I am.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't have a Rav name as I don't post over there. Please PM me some info, I think you offered before but I didn't follow up on it.
> 
> Thanks!


KPG
since when are you out of Ravelry?


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Just though i share


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> since when are you out of Ravelry?


I've not posted on Ravelry yet. Have you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Just though i share


Sweet grisabella! Did you make the doll in your avatar? Tell us about her - so sweet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Just though i share


Thanks. These have a nice sentiment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sweet grisabella! Did you make the doll in your avatar? Tell us about her - so sweet.


Oh, Good God! Could you be any more phony and gushy?
This thread is a joke!
Grisabella, do some research on KPG's and knit crazy's previous posts. I guarantee you they are not as sugary as this one. Trying to be sweet in one thread while being ugly in every other one is so fallacious!
At least I'll admit to being a wise aleck and dropping an f'bom once, but never would I try and scam people like this!
ROFLMAO!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, Good God! Could you be any more phony and gushy?
> This thread is a joke!
> Grisabella, do some research on KPG's and knit crazy's previous posts. I guarantee you they are not as sugary as this one. Trying to be sweet in one thread while being ugly in every other one is so fallacious!
> At least I'll admit to being a wise aleck and dropping an f'bom once, but never would I try and scam people like this!
> ROFLMAO!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Bratty Patty
if anyone wants to find out how nasty some of these folks get, go to "Smoking & Obamacare" page 98, but be prepared it could frighten you. (Postings of lovethelake and knitpresentgifts). They get nasty with anyone who does not agree with them, anyone and then complain bitterly when it backfires. I had no intentions of posting here but when I received an extremely vile PM I decided not to stay away and if I get another one I shall repost them for all to see.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh this is just childish, what is the matter with you. Knit crazy and KGP have much to offer to any group they have been on. You are acting like your in grade school.
> 
> Its like saying you did this and you did that and I am going to tell on you. It just unbelieveable . Do you not think that others on KP come on here and read and see what kind of person you are. You can change your name as much as you want to, but eventual you will act out the same way some where else. Why do you even want to go through all this what does it prove???
> We are all women we will not always agree, but it does not mean we have to act like children.


 :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> 
> I received this letter below from a friend a few days ago, and I am moved to share it with you in the hopes that you will start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> *****************************************************************************************************************
> ...


So nice! Thanks for posting. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

grisabella said:


> Just though i share


So nice! Thanks, grisabella.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, Good God! Could you be any more phony and gushy?
> This thread is a joke!
> Grisabella, do some research on KPG's and knit crazy's previous posts. I guarantee you they are not as sugary as this one. Trying to be sweet in one thread while being ugly in every other one is so fallacious!
> At least I'll admit to being a wise aleck and dropping an f'bom once, but never would I try and scam people like this!
> ROFLMAO!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


'Bye, Bratty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> if anyone wants to find out how nasty some of these folks get, go to "Smoking & Obamacare" page 98, but be prepared it could frighten you. (Postings of lovethelake and knitpresentgifts). They get nasty with anyone who does not agree with them, anyone and then complain bitterly when it backfires. I had no intentions of posting here but when I received an extremely vile PM I decided not to stay away and if I get another one I shall repost them for all to see.


Bye, Huck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, everybody - now let's please stop responding. Let's stop taking the bait. Come on, ladies - we've played this silly game before. We are giving them exactly what they crave - attention. We are feeding their insatiable need to vent their considerable anger and resentment. 

When I taught children with behavior disorders, one thing we understood:

Do not argue with the children. Do not respond when they start arguing. I think it has already worked with the children on here. Shall we try it again? Please? Because this is getting old. It's the same old same old - whining and griping and worse. It's getting boring, it's making me grumpy, and it's interfering with the fun we were having.

In honor of Autumn, let's turn over a NEW leaf. ? :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bye, Bonnie!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

One of the things I really can't abide is hypocrisy. One of my KP friends received a most vile PM from one of the people on this thread that had language that most of my friends never use. I feel I have been respectful here, but I'll no longer read or post here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We have your number Freedom Fries. You are showing that you don't seek friendship or like the people here enough to contain your anger, and you are a very angry person. Find another forum for working out your issues, which are many.
> 
> None of what you reported was posted on D& P's. We have only discussed how nice this thread is. I think you are telling stories. The ladies here could check, you know. D&P's is open for review, but beware that there is political and religious content, just as there is on LOLL.


I checked on Ravelry and what the poster, whomever it be,wrote is not lying.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice - thanks for sharing this. So good to read such positive thoughts re sister relationships - the world needs a wake up call re a woman's needs. 

shelia
nc


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh please don't let anyone drive u away by what they say - this has been such a great forum and if the PM was TRASH and inappropriate, it should be reported to administration and that individual should be dealt with at that level.

there is no need for that kind of message this should be a place where everyone feels welcome and feels a part of the sisterhood hereshe Liana
nc


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> Start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> 
> I received this letter below from a friend a few days ago, and I am moved to share it with you in the hopes that you will start adding this very important vitamin to your food pyramid.
> *****************************************************************************************************************
> ...


a wonderful message - thanks for posting


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess this Is actually Huckleberry. No one called anyone that name but you. Is that what you are calling yourself?


Um that is not exactly the truth.



> "So you are aligning yourself with bitches from the left huh? I guess that says it all."
> 
> 
> > FF Denim and Pearls
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Some advice that was passed on to me. Take it or leave as you please:

"Love your girlfriends because they'll probably outlive your husband."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> Just though i share


beautiful messages grisabella, thanks for sharing


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicholas81 said:


> Oh please don't let anyone drive u away by what they say - this has been such a great forum and if the PM was TRASH and inappropriate, it should be reported to administration and that individual should be dealt with at that level.
> 
> there is no need for that kind of message this should be a place where everyone feels welcome and feels a part of the sisterhood hereshe Liana
> nc


Very nice of you. We can keep this a nice and friendly place if we continue to be supportive of one another, use kind language, refrain from name-calling, and just don't respond to nasty posts. It's worked before. I hope we can try it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Some advice that was passed on to me. Take it or leave as you please:
> 
> "Love your girlfriends because they'll probably outlive your husband."


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's late in Georgia. Good night, ladies - sleep well! "See" you tomorrow.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Okay, everybody - now let's please stop responding. Let's stop taking the bait. Come on, ladies - we've played this silly game before. We are giving them exactly what they crave - attention. We are feeding their insatiable need to vent their considerable anger and resentment.


"I do not understand it. I would not have believed that such things could happen on our farm. It must be due to some fault within ourselves. The solution, as I see it, is to work harder."

Well said, Boxer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I checked on Ravelry and what the poster, whomever it be,wrote is not lying.


How is that relevant to this topic or any other topic on KP? Are you suggesting that it would be appropriate for all of your posts here and elsewhere to be copied and pasted here?


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

Some liberals love to knit as well as crochet & have opinions! My best friend since 8th grade (many years ago) is a (shudder) conservative. There are so many things to love about each other that it's easy to agree to disagree. In addition, one often learns a lot by hearing the opposite point of view, especially from a dear woman friend. I don't condemn a person for seeing things differently from the way I do, but if there's no room for discussion, it's harder to deal with.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is that relevant to this topic or any other topic on KP? Are you suggesting that it would be appropriate for all of your posts here and elsewhere to be copied and pasted here?


No, Kitty, I am not saying that. But I did read what the poster said was written about us on Ravelry. I went to fact check it over on Ravelry and the poster was telling the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Pinkle said:


> Some liberals love to knit as well as crochet & have opinions! My best friend since 8th grade (many years ago) is a (shudder) conservative. There are so many things to love about each other that it's easy to agree to disagree. In addition, one often learns a lot by hearing the opposite point of view, especially from a dear woman friend. I don't condemn a person for seeing things differently from the way I do, but if there's no room for discussion, it's harder to deal with.


My BF is a conservative not a (Tea Party cult member).
We talk politics and don't always agree, but we are still best friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How is that relevant to this topic or any other topic on KP? Are you suggesting that it would be appropriate for all of your posts here and elsewhere to be copied and pasted here?


Next, I'm sure Huckleberry will be posting her vile PM she allegedly received. Sigh ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, Kitty, I am not saying that. But I did read what the poster said was written about us on Ravelry. I went to fact check it over on Ravelry and the poster was telling the truth.


So? It is a completely different website - who cares what is said elsewhere? If KPers want to read another website they are free to do so. Stop talking nonsense about cross posts.

Are you not interested to form new or more friendships with KP members? This is what this thread was intended to do. Leave or stay, but respect the original poster's intent please.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My BF is a conservative not a (Tea Party cult member).
> We talk politics and don't always agree, but we are still best friends.


We don't speak about politics on this thread. Please refrain yourself from doing so again.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> One of my favorite pieces on this, hope you enjoy as much as I have rereading it over the years:
> 
> Sisters...
> 
> ...


Nana5 I forwarded you poem to other women I know here's a reply from them which I also think you deserve to get credit for as you were the first to post it here. 
Bless you. That really does say it all ! Its true no matter how old you get that is one consistency that no one understands you better than another women! Alhamdollillah we are grateful to have a good family with women in it!!! 
Auntie Mumtaz. (alhumdulillah means thank you god)

Jzk for that.. so true x. Auntie syera (jzk stands for Jazakallah khair it means my god be pleased with you)

'indeed' was my mother's words.

'thank you' my friend Shakiba said

'Jazakallah Khair' my friends Misbah wrote as I passed on.

Jzk for the reminder and indeed it is so true'
a family. Friend Sadhia wrote


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I checked on Ravelry and what the poster, whomever it be,wrote is not lying.


Of course I'm not. I'm even telling the truth when I say I'm not you, Huck, or anyone else.

(Oh my. Telling people "you need to die." That really is out of line. Just when I think this crowd can't go any lower.)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning to all my friends. 

Hope the weeds in our garden of friendship are soon gone. Was with a group of friends yesterday and it was so much fun to snack and chat. 

Off to ply some more


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning to all my friends.
> 
> Hope the weeds in our garden of friendship are soon gone. Was with a group of friends yesterday and it was so much fun to snack and chat.
> 
> Off to ply some more


In between your postings elsewhere telling us to die and go to Hell? Very nice.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Pinkle said:


> Some liberals love to knit as well as crochet & have opinions! My best friend since 8th grade (many years ago) is a (shudder) conservative. There are so many things to love about each other that it's easy to agree to disagree. In addition, one often learns a lot by hearing the opposite point of view, especially from a dear woman friend. I don't condemn a person for seeing things differently from the way I do, but if there's no room for discussion, it's harder to deal with.


That is true, but unfortunately this group of liberals don't seek discussion. You have seen their comments here wanting some posters not to use their threads. That's proof of their desire for total control of them with no dissent.

Have you seen them speaking rationally or kindly about friendship here? Most have been on a campaign to disrupt this thread. On other threads that are aimed at political and religious issues, they are worse if you can believe it.

Personally, I don't think I have ever posted on their threads unless it was under Chit. Chat and those were open topics. I have never posted on Ravelry despite their claims. I have gone to KP's Smoking and Obamacare a long time ago to see what they were about, been disgusted, and left. I have never posted on LOLL and only looked at it a couple of times.

Maybe some posters here regularly view and post with them. That is their right. But, this thread was deliberately intended to be just about friendship. Yet they invade, attack and try to bring politics in. If you are a liberal and post here about friendship, I welcome you and your posts.

Not all my friends are conservative, but we have an unspoken rule of not insulting each other or arguing with each other about issues neither will win. That's why A Garden of Friendship is about something we can agree on.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My garden is full of plants I have been given over the years,Most if not all given to me by People who have now passed away,One poppyI was given over 20 years ago,and thought I had lost, Must have seeded it selfas I get one plant every year,It reminds me of the lady who gave me the first plant,


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My garden is full of plants I have been given over the years,Most if not all given to me by People who have now passed away,One poppyI was given over 20 years ago,and thought I had lost, Must have seeded it selfas I get one plant every year,It reminds me of the lady who gave me the first plant,


I tried planting poppies last year and none came up. They must be very tricky to grow, yet you see them growing in the wild in the south of France. Maybe cultivating poppies is similar to gathering new friends. When you try too hard, nothing happens. When you relax and spread your seeds randomly, you get a beautiful return.

I also have plants that have been gifts from friends or relatives. They are special reminders of those people.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Next, I'm sure Huckleberry will be posting her vile PM she allegedly received. Sigh ...


Probably--the thought makes you squirm, doesn't it?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

When I left my last house, I couldn't take my cherished plants with me. I invited my family and friends to come and take what they wanted, so at least I knew that someone was carrying on the love. Many of the plants were from past friends and family. Anyway, in my new garden, I have now managed to grow some of those original plants with seeds I kept. Nice knowing the origins and remembering who gave them to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :thumbdown: :roll:


 You put that very well, Yarnie.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sweet grisabella! Did you make the doll in your avatar? Tell us about her - so sweet.


Yes i Knitted Her she yellow rose and sits happy with her friends in the bedroom. I not given her a name as yellow rose seems so happy but if you can think of a sutible name i am sure she love to hear


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pinkle said:


> Some liberals love to knit as well as crochet & have opinions! My best friend since 8th grade (many years ago) is a (shudder) conservative. There are so many things to love about each other that it's easy to agree to disagree. In addition, one often learns a lot by hearing the opposite point of view, especially from a dear woman friend. I don't condemn a person for seeing things differently from the way I do, but if there's no room for discussion, it's harder to deal with.


I agree. I think that politics has taken an awfully big role in our society right now and is even coming between people. I agree with you that when we care about a person, we can live with our differences. The problem arises on these threads that sometimes hostility comes before understanding. We lash out at people we don't know, and they get angry - understandably. When getting to know people, it's best to tread lightly at first.

Come to think of it, isn't it the case that we should treat everyone - those we know, those we barely know, those we're just getting to know, and those we know and love - all of them - with kindness, no matter how they feel about "issues.?"

Thanks for your post, Pinkle. (sorry - I read your name wrong at first.)


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, Good God! Could you be any more phony and gushy?
> This thread is a joke!
> Grisabella, do some research on KPG's and knit crazy's previous posts. I guarantee you they are not as sugary as this one. Trying to be sweet in one thread while being ugly in every other one is so fallacious!
> At least I'll admit to being a wise aleck and dropping an f'bom once, but never would I try and scam people like this!
> ROFLMAO!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ok i not being funny but i have no problems with anyone i just find it very sad that ppl have to be so mean to each other on here. i know i am not perfect but i have always tried my best to accept people for how there are to me not what others tell me.

No one is perfect. we all have our flaws. try to treat other how you want to be treated. and not judge by what other say. the truth always comes out in the end.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is true, but unfortunately this group of liberals don't seek discussion. You have seen their comments here wanting some posters not to use their threads. That's proof of their desire for total control of them with no dissent.
> 
> Have you seen them speaking rationally or kindly about friendship here? Most have been on a campaign to disrupt this thread. On other threads that are aimed at political and religious issues, they are worse if you can believe it.
> 
> ...


You sure explained that well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My garden is full of plants I have been given over the years,Most if not all given to me by People who have now passed away,One poppyI was given over 20 years ago,and thought I had lost, Must have seeded it selfas I get one plant every year,It reminds me of the lady who gave me the first plant,


That's very nice. What a lovely way to remember her.

After my mother died, we went back to close up her house. We live 700 miles away, so we didn't get there often. I decided to take one last look at the back yard I grew up in. When I rounded the corner of the house, I was greeted by a flurry of Mom's beautiful daffodils. It was as if she was saying hello. Such a sweet moment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

boring knit said:


> When I left my last house, I couldn't take my cherished plants with me. I invited my family and friends to come and take what they wanted, so at least I knew that someone was carrying on the love. Many of the plants were from past friends and family. Anyway, in my new garden, I have now managed to grow some of those original plants with seeds I kept. Nice knowing the origins and remembering who gave them to me.


And what a beautiful way to remember - with flowers.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Another poem to share


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

grisabella said:


> Another poem to share


Thanks for posting. It seems you like poetry. So do I.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grisabella said:


> Another poem to share


Thank you for your poem it made me cry. I lost a dear friend to breast cancer and I never have forgotten her. We were a group of friends all five of us. Her lost, left such a empty spot in our hearts. Every year I buy her favorite flower and hang it where I can always see and remember her and the love, joy, silliness , and the sadness we shared.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

boring knit said:


> When I left my last house, I couldn't take my cherished plants with me. I invited my family and friends to come and take what they wanted, so at least I knew that someone was carrying on the love. Many of the plants were from past friends and family. Anyway, in my new garden, I have now managed to grow some of those original plants with seeds I kept. Nice knowing the origins and remembering who gave them to me.


That is such a gift for you and the memories.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

nissa said:


> Nana5 I forwarded you poem to other women I know here's a reply from them which I also think you deserve to get credit for as you were the first to post it here.
> Bless you. That really does say it all ! Its true no matter how old you get that is one consistency that no one understands you better than another women! Alhamdollillah we are grateful to have a good family with women in it!!!
> Auntie Mumtaz. (alhumdulillah means thank you god)
> 
> ...


thanks so much for letting me know the wonderful responses you received by sharing the piece I posted. It has been one of my favorite pieces I have ever received by e-mail years ago, I was happy to share it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pinkle said:


> Some liberals love to knit as well as crochet & have opinions! My best friend since 8th grade (many years ago) is a (shudder) conservative. There are so many things to love about each other that it's easy to agree to disagree. In addition, one often learns a lot by hearing the opposite point of view, especially from a dear woman friend. I don't condemn a person for seeing things differently from the way I do, but if there's no room for discussion, it's harder to deal with.


You changed you name again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Pinkle said:


> Some liberals love to knit as well as crochet & have opinions! My best friend since 8th grade (many years ago) is a (shudder) conservative. There are so many things to love about each other that it's easy to agree to disagree. In addition, one often learns a lot by hearing the opposite point of view, especially from a dear woman friend. I don't condemn a person for seeing things differently from the way I do, but if there's no room for discussion, it's harder to deal with.


  also discussion often shows us that our objectives are similar, we just have different paths to get there


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> also discussion often shows us that our objectives are similar, we just have different paths to get there


Thank you for stating this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, Kitty, I am not saying that. But I did read what the poster said was written about us on Ravelry. I went to fact check it over on Ravelry and the poster was telling the truth.


Bratty, it would be wrong to do that to you and it is wrong to have it done to the posters here, regardless of whether it is true or not. What bothers me is that some people seem to have become targets, and inappropriate or nasty posts are made wherever they appear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably--the thought makes you squirm, doesn't it?


Nope - the fact she received what she deserved makes good sense to me. The fact that Huckleberry will post it on this thread and all threads is a given because that is what Huck does - destroys threads as do you.

Huck, you and several others have nothing better to do I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

boring knit said:


> When I left my last house, I couldn't take my cherished plants with me. I invited my family and friends to come and take what they wanted, so at least I knew that someone was carrying on the love. Many of the plants were from past friends and family. Anyway, in my new garden, I have now managed to grow some of those original plants with seeds I kept. Nice knowing the origins and remembering who gave them to me.


What a great idea! I'm happy you were able to cultivate a few plants from the old ones. We have several plants from our family members who have passed, and the plants remind us too of those we loved and lost. We call those plants by our names we gave them related to the giver.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - the fact she received what she deserved makes good sense to me. The fact that Huckleberry will post it on this thread and all threads is a given because that is what Huck does - destroys threads.
> 
> Huck, you and several others have nothing better to do.


This is what destroys threads, too, and makes people angry. Turn the other cheek so you don't disrupt the gardening----on other threads as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Yes i Knitted Her she yellow rose and sits happy with her friends in the bedroom. I not given her a name as yellow rose seems so happy but if you can think of a sutible name i am sure she love to hear


I think she is adorable! Yellow Rose is a terrific name I think - beautiful, special and perfect. Yellow Rose is the proper fit for this thread too - so I think it should be so.

Did you create her from a pattern that you can tell me about or are you the original pattern maker? I know some little girls that would love such a doll.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

nissa said:


> Nana5 I forwarded you poem to other women I know here's a reply from them which I also think you deserve to get credit for as you were the first to post it here.
> Bless you. That really does say it all ! Its true no matter how old you get that is one consistency that no one understands you better than another women! Alhamdollillah we are grateful to have a good family with women in it!!!
> Auntie Mumtaz. (alhumdulillah means thank you god)
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your responses Nissa. That is part of what makes KP special for me is that I read so many things that teach or touch me about others that I can then share with my friends and family too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I tried planting poppies last year and none came up. They must be very tricky to grow, yet you see them growing in the wild in the south of France. Maybe cultivating poppies is similar to gathering new friends. When you try too hard, nothing happens. When you relax and spread your seeds randomly, you get a beautiful return.
> 
> I also have plants that have been gifts from friends or relatives. They are special reminders of those people.


When I was sightseeing in Japan I walked through a open field of poppies and with our friends sat in a clearing in a part of the field and enjoyed lunch. I'll see if I can find that photo. Sooooo beautiful! It made such an impression on us that day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Ok i not being funny but i have no problems with anyone i just find it very sad that ppl have to be so mean to each other on here. i know i am not perfect but i have always tried my best to accept people for how there are to me not what others tell me.
> 
> No one is perfect. we all have our flaws. try to treat other how you want to be treated. and not judge by what other say. the truth always comes out in the end.


 :thumbup: Wise words grisabella - thank you for your post and perfect understanding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My garden is full of plants I have been given over the years,Most if not all given to me by People who have now passed away,One poppyI was given over 20 years ago,and thought I had lost, Must have seeded it selfas I get one plant every year,It reminds me of the lady who gave me the first plant,


I bet you enjoy the time in your garden and the memories of the people who helped you create it. My mom had the most beautiful rock gardens and perennial beds and she got so much pleasure from them. What made it more special was the many people who got pleasure from admiring them


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is what destroys threads, too, and makes people angry. Turn the other cheek so you don't disrupt the gardening----on other threads as well.


I haven't disrupted the garden, I've only been pulling weeds. Would you like to help?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

boring knit said:


> When I left my last house, I couldn't take my cherished plants with me. I invited my family and friends to come and take what they wanted, so at least I knew that someone was carrying on the love. Many of the plants were from past friends and family. Anyway, in my new garden, I have now managed to grow some of those original plants with seeds I kept. Nice knowing the origins and remembering who gave them to me.


Wonderful that you were able to re-start some of the plants in your new garden and that you can enjoy seeing your old plants in the gardens of your family and friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. I think that politics has taken an awfully big role in our society right now and is even coming between people. I agree with you that when we care about a person, we can live with our differences. The problem arises on these threads that sometimes hostility comes before understanding. We lash out at people we don't know, and they get angry - understandably. When getting to know people, it's best to tread lightly at first.
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't it the case that we should treat everyone - those we know, those we barely know, those we're just getting to know, and those we know and love - all of them - with kindness, no matter how they feel about "issues.?"
> 
> Thanks for your post, Pinkle. (sorry - I read your name wrong at first.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: a good objective Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Wise words grisabella - thank you for your post and perfect understanding.


I agree. You're right, grisabella.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> Ok i not being funny but i have no problems with anyone i just find it very sad that ppl have to be so mean to each other on here. i know i am not perfect but i have always tried my best to accept people for how there are to me not what others tell me.
> 
> No one is perfect. we all have our flaws. try to treat other how you want to be treated. and not judge by what other say. the truth always comes out in the end.


Thank you grisabella, I agree with you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> Another poem to share


I also have a very good friend who loves to gift me with friendship poems, I have them in almost every room and it always makes me think of her whenever I look at them


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I was sightseeing in Japan I walked through a open field of poppies and with our friends sat in the cleared center and enjoyed lunch. I'll see if I can find that photo. Sooooo beautiful! It made such an impression on us that day.


Here are two photos of the poppy field I visited. The photos are scanned, so the quality may suffer. Thanks for making me re-visit - I loved that day! This garden is full of friends too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the photos of the poppy field I visited. The photos are scanned, so the quality may suffer. Thanks for making me re-visit - I loved that day! This garden is full of friends too.


A beautiful sea of red, so many beautiful poppies


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are two photos of the poppy field I visited. The photos are scanned, so the quality may suffer. Thanks for making me re-visit - I loved that day! This garden is full of friends too.


So beautiful. In France, the poppies grow among lavender. I love the play of red against purple. I plant pots for my patio with those colors now, but no poppies. Maybe if I expend more effort, I can grow them.

When I see poppies growing wild like this, I think of the WWI poem by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. During HS I had to memorize it for a Speech competition. It always moved me because the contrasting images of beautiful wild poppies against orderly crosses was so striking.

In Flanders Field

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Next, I'm sure Huckleberry will be posting her vile PM she allegedly received. Sigh ...


KPG
the vile PM came from thumper, one of your close friends. Even your allegedly won't make me print what thumper wrote. It was over the top of vulgar. Be proud of the company you keep. Now why did you want to expose her as being nasty I wonder. I would not have done that but since you are trying to put the label on others, I felt obliged to reveal. Thumper why would she want to put you in a nasty light asking me to reveal what you wrote? Think about it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> the vile PM came from one of your close friends. Be proud of the company you keep.


Vile is not a friendly word, but one you use often. It is obvious you are lost and should find your way home. You aren't interested in friendship.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about posting your travel pics, KPG? I'm sure we'd find them interesting.


Sure, when you correctly guess the monastery, temple, or shrine I've visited as I stated, I will post my photos to satisfy your curiosity. (in the appropriate thread, of course, where the conversation began).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> the vile PM came from thumper, one of your close friends. Even your allegedly won't make me print what thumper wrote. It was over the top of vulgar. Be proud of the company you keep. Now why did you want to expose her as being nasty I wonder. I would not have done that but since you are trying to put the label on others, I felt obliged to reveal. Thumper why would she want to put you in a nasty light asking me to reveal what you wrote? Think about it.


What name do you post under on Raverly? What don't you post there instead of here since you are so obsessed to cross post PMs and postings of others within KP's threads. Think about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It is obvious you are lost and should find your way home. You aren't interested in friendship.


 :thumbup: I feel sorry for her as she needs friends but just doesn't know it or how to form relationships.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are two photos of the poppy field I visited. The photos are scanned, so the quality may suffer. Thanks for making me re-visit - I loved that day! This garden is full of friends too.


Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So beautiful. In France, the poppies grow among lavender. I love the play of red against purple. I plant pots for my patio with those colors now, but no poppies. Maybe if I expend more effort, I can grow them.
> 
> When I see poppies growing wild like this, I think of the WWI poem by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. During HS I had to memorize it for a Speech competition. It always moved me because the contrasting images of beautiful wild poppies against orderly crosses was so striking.
> 
> ...


Very moving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We're all capable of posting mean things. It's those who consistently and usually post "vile"comments who are trying to cause pain and make enemies.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Yes i Knitted Her she yellow rose and sits happy with her friends in the bedroom. I not given her a name as yellow rose seems so happy but if you can think of a sutible name i am sure she love to hear


So she's a yellow rose huh? How about naming her "Texana"
------ ya' know...."The Yellow Rose of Texas"..... 
tra la la ......


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Start planting one by getting rid of the weed seeds you spread elsewhere.


I read this and interpreted it as "Make amends to those you've treated badly," which sounds like a good idea to me. By trying to heal old wounds and disputes, one might find a new friend!

Guess it's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are two photos of the poppy field I visited. The photos are scanned, so the quality may suffer. Thanks for making me re-visit - I loved that day! This garden is full of friends too.


My grandmother always had poppies in her yard - she was a 1st generation American - both her parents were from Sweden - I always visit Sweden in the summer & the 1st time I was there what were growing in great profusion at the old home place? Poppies! Poppies! Poppies! Everywhere! And, all red ones! So, this is, evidently, where my Grandmother got her poppy growing "green thumb" from - her Mother - my Great Grandmother. By the way, my family has lived on the same land in Sweden since before the 15th century - they lived there previously, but no written records were kept before then.
Am I now blessed with my family history.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think she is adorable! Yellow Rose is a terrific name I think - beautiful, special and perfect. Yellow Rose is the proper fit for this thread too - so I think it should be so.
> 
> Did you create her from a pattern that you can tell me about or are you the original pattern maker? I know some little girls that would love such a doll.


I made her from this free pattern changed her colours and hair as you can see
http://www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> My grandmother always had poppies in her yard - she was a 1st generation American - both her parents were from Sweden - I always visit Sweden in the summer & the 1st time I was there what were growing in great profusion at the old home place? Poppies! Poppies! Poppies! Everywhere! And, all red ones! So, this is, evidently, where my Grandmother got her poppy growing "green thumb" from - her Mother - my Great Grandmother. By the way, my family has lived on the same land in Sweden since before the 15th century - they lived there previously, but no written records were kept before then.
> Am I now blessed with my family history.


Very special GG! Thanks for sharing your family story. They really are spectacular in profusion.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> So she's a yellow rose huh? How about naming her "Texana"
> ------ ya' know...."The Yellow Rose of Texas".....
> tra la la ......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> I made her from this free pattern changed her colours and hair as you can see
> http://www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern/


Oh my goodness, I cannot wait to make these! So adorable now that I can see a close-up. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern link. You are a good friend! :-D


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh my goodness, I cannot wait to make these! So adorable now that I can see a close-up. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern link. You are a good friend! :-D


so you can see her large i did post in picture though


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> so you can see her large i did post in picture though


Yellow Rose or Texana - either way ADORABLE!!!

Way to go grisabella; you've done a fine job. Again thanks for linking me to the pattern. Now to get busy ...


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yellow Rose or Texana - either way ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Way to go grisabella; you've done a fine job. Again thanks for linking me to the pattern. Now to get busy ...


Looking forward to seeing her


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> Looking forward to seeing her


I have so many started projects, but I keep looking at this pattern and want to start making some immediately. I'm smiling just looking at the printed pattern.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Pixiedust said:


> This is ridiculous. Garden of Friendship, my foot! It is just another thread of old biddies squawking. It started off rather nicely, but as soon as knit crazy and KPG started posting and name calling on the first and second pages, I realised it was just another mud slinging, people bashing, same worn out group of people causing rifts on other threads.
> I have to hand it to you smallfries for showing us what these women are really about.


As usual only one side gets the blame. Why am I not surprised? I've read your posts on the other threads and your outrage fools no one but does "show us what these women are really about". People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones Pixiedust.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

One of my other hobbies is taking photography though i share some for the garden to add some colour and life


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella - gorgeous photos - simply stunning!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of your friends in this garden of friendship are gushing kindness on this thread but are spewing hate and trash on some of the other threads. They know who they are, but if it continues I can post them here for all to see with the names attached. This obnoxious behavior was not initiated by me. Beware of the kind words, they turn to vitriol if one has a differing opinion. 
I'm sorry to disrupt, but I'm doing what I think is the right thing to do.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So beautiful. In France, the poppies grow among lavender. I love the play of red against purple. I plant pots for my patio with those colors now, but no poppies. Maybe if I expend more effort, I can grow them.
> 
> When I see poppies growing wild like this, I think of the WWI poem by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. During HS I had to memorize it for a Speech competition. It always moved me because the contrasting images of beautiful wild poppies against orderly crosses was so striking.
> 
> ...


Oh my! This reminded me so very much of our Normandy American Cemetery, St. Laurent-Sur-Mer, France (Colleville) Omaha Beach. A few years ago my DH, DD, SIL & myself visited our cemetery and came across a white cross - grave marker of a soldier who died at Normandy on my DH's birthday. Upon our return to the States we've researched his life, met his relatives, visited his home town - even met the girl he dated in 1942. He's become our "adopted" young hero. My DH wrote the following poem for our Hugh:

"The Guns Of War He Will Hear No More"
The silence of the past will be as deafening as the war on June 6, 1944.

As the English mist rolls across the green French hills
The Channel groans, the ships' horns moan
In the evening shadows and the morning dawn
And leave 9400 soldiers at Colleville to lay in silence for us to mourn
And they will hear the guns of war, no more.

The white crosses of cold stone in lines by the hundreds
Will tick away the time as in the past
And beneath each one is a soldier at peace, at peace, at last
Through your sacrifices we may pursue our dreams
And they will hear the guns of war, no more.

You stand as tall as the Normandy bluffs
As gentle as a baby's cry
As quietly as the mist from the sea that roars nearby
And beneath each white cross a young life lies
And they will hear the guns of war, no more.

Your deeds are done, your debt is paid, you were young and unafraid
Now you are laid to rest with a white cross of stone at your head
No more need for your weapons of war
You have now marched through heaven's door
At peace, at peace at last
Now you will hear the sounds of war
No more, no more
Rest peacefully young soldier
Rest peacefully

In Honor of Staff Sargent Hugh P. Godwin
105th Engineer Combat Battalion, 30th Infantry Division, U.S. Army
Entered the service from: Camden, South Carolina
Killed July 20, 1944 - Near the village of Saint Fromond, France
Buried at the Nromandy American Cemetery
Awarded: Purple Heart


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Some of your friends in this garden of friendship are gushing kindness on this thread but are spewing hate and trash on some of the other threads. They know who they are, but if it continues I can post them here for all to see with the names attached. This obnoxious behavior was not initiated by me. Beware of the kind words, they turn to vitriol if one has a differing opinion.
> I'm sorry to disrupt, but I'm doing what I think is the right thing to do.


Why are you trying and threatening to ruin this thread? No one wants to see that happen nor hear any negative thoughts including yours. We can all read for ourselves and judge accordingly.

Please stop the ugliness.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

grisabella said:


> I made her from this free pattern changed her colours and hair as you can see
> http://www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern/


I thought Yellow Rose was a name appropriate to this thread. Yellow roses mean friendship, red roses mean love, and pink roses mean appreciation.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are you trying and threatening to ruin this thread? No one wants to see that happen nor hear any negative thoughts including yours. We can all read for ourselves and judge accordingly.
> 
> Please stop the ugliness.


KPG, they can't ruin either of our threads. I only care about what someone does or says if they are my friend or I enjoy their company. These distractors don't want to be our friends. People who seek to do us harm only count if you give them the power to affect your life. They aren't important to what this thread is about - friendship.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I just started a thread called "I'm Right!" and want to mention I hadn't read alcameron's post when I started it. The title has nothing to do with any individual poster or post. It describes the topic of that particular thread, nothing more.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought Yellow Rose was a name appropriate to this thread. Yellow roses mean friendship, red roses mean love, and pink roses mean appreciation.


she staying as yellow rose


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grisabella said:


> One of my other hobbies is taking photography though i share some for the garden to add some colour and life


Oh Lavender I love your photos.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are two photos of the poppy field I visited. The photos are scanned, so the quality may suffer. Thanks for making me re-visit - I loved that day! This garden is full of friends too.


Oh would so love to be there and just sit in the middle of it all. What a pleasant though.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

grisabella said:


> she staying as yellow rose


I like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my! This reminded me so very much of our Normandy American Cemetery, St. Laurent-Sur-Mer, France (Colleville) Omaha Beach. A few years ago my DH, DD, SIL & myself visited our cemetery and came across a white cross - grave marker of a soldier who died at Normandy on my DH's birthday. Upon our return to the States we've researched his life, met his relatives, visited his home town - even met the girl he dated in 1942. He's become our "adopted" young hero. My DH wrote the following poem for our Hugh:
> 
> "The Guns Of War He Will Hear No More"
> The silence of the past will be as deafening as the war on June 6, 1944.
> ...


Oh thank you ,every time I see Flanders field or read the poem KC put here. I get so sad to think of all who lost their lives. Just because of one man trying to control all of the nations . All it took was one man, and those who blindly followed him.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Lavender I love your photos.


i am glad you do. i had to read your post twice though i though you were calling me lavender :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mirium said:


> I just started a thread called "I'm Right!" and want to mention I hadn't read alcameron's post when I started it. The title has nothing to do with any individual poster or post. It describes the topic of that particular thread, nothing more.


Sounds good will have to come over and read it. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My grandmother always had poppies in her yard - she was a 1st generation American - both her parents were from Sweden - I always visit Sweden in the summer & the 1st time I was there what were growing in great profusion at the old home place? Poppies! Poppies! Poppies! Everywhere! And, all red ones! So, this is, evidently, where my Grandmother got her poppy growing "green thumb" from - her Mother - my Great Grandmother. By the way, my family has lived on the same land in Sweden since before the 15th century - they lived there previously, but no written records were kept before then.
> Am I now blessed with my family history.


What an interesting history - and you go every year? Wow - that's great. I'd love to see Sweden. I'm fascinated by cold countries. Why am I in Georgia?
:roll:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful thread. Great place to say NICE things only. I just do not read the bad anymore. I just say a prayer for that person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grisabella said:


> i am glad you do. i had to read your post twice though i though you were calling me lavender :-D


Yellow Rose of Lavender. your funny I love it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wonderful thread. Great place to say NICE things only. I just do not read the bad anymore. I just say a prayer for that person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

grisabella said:


> so you can see her large i did post in picture though


Very nice job. I thought of downloading the pattern, but - it's beyond me right now. I like the colors you chose.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You are a woman of many talents! the photos are excellent - the closeup of the bee is phenomenal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wonderful thread. Great place to say NICE things only. I just do not read the bad anymore. I just say a prayer for that person.


That's sure a nice way to handle it. I'm going to try that! Thanks, Deb-Babbles.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a woman of many talents! the photos are excellent - the closeup of the bee is phenomenal!


Thank you your too kind. i am just glad i didn't get stung lol


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are you trying and threatening to ruin this thread? No one wants to see that happen nor hear any negative thoughts including yours. We can all read for ourselves and judge accordingly.
> 
> Please stop the ugliness.


Please do the same.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you ,every time I see Flanders field or read the poem KC put here. I get so sad to think of all who lost their lives. Just because of one man trying to control all of the nations . All it took was one man, and those who blindly followed him.


Every American - or Canadian - or Australian - or the citizens of any of our allied WWII countries, should visit the graves of our brave, forever young heroes. Once you walk around - read the inscriptions on the grave markers - well - you will never forget nor will you ever think about our military in the same way again. It's an eye opener. If you've never been to our military cemeteries, make a concentrated effort to go there. Our military deserve no less.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What an interesting history - and you go every year? Wow - that's great. I'd love to see Sweden. I'm fascinated by cold countries. Why am I in Georgia?
> :roll:


No, I don't go every year - have been back "home" to Sweden 4 times. 1st time with my Mom, 2nd took my DD, 3rd I went alone - 4th with my DH, DD (again) & our SIL. Have said it before - will say it again - God, how I love those Swedes.

It's beautiful there - reminds me somewhat of Tennessee - lots of lakes - rivers - forests - modern cities - good roads (have driven a car) - wonderful train service - Arlanda Airport (Stockholm) is great - why oh why don't I work for the Swedish Tourist Bureau? The standard of living there is absolutely equal to the U.S. Gosh, typing this makes me homesick for Sweden again - perhaps I should contact my family & tell 'em their Hillbilly cousin is on her way. Y'all think that's a good idea?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Every American - or Canadian - or Australian - or the citizens of any of our allied WWII countries, should visit the graves of our brave, forever young heroes. Once you walk around - read the inscriptions on the grave markers - well - you will never forget nor will you ever think about our military in the same way again. It's an eye opener. If you've never been to our military cemeteries, make a concentrated effort to go there. Our military deserve no less.


I agree with you. just even to sit in those cemeteries and think about these men and now women and what they gave up their lives for. We need to remember.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I was an exchange student in 1974. We went everywhere. Swiss Alps were what I enjoyed the most. The cemeteries were very interesting. The rows upon rows of Crosses. The silent open spaces where the only constant sound is the wind. Bird may chirp from time to time, you may hear a dog bark, but the constant blowing of the wind is a reminder forever. 
Some say that the wind is from the last breath of a fallen solider. That our Flags wave because of their actions to give all for our protection. No matter what country you are from, no matter what your belief is, your rights and freedoms were fought for by your country men and woman. 
Each breath I take I remember!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I was an exchange student in 1974. We went everywhere. Swiss Alps were what I enjoyed the most. The cemeteries were very interesting. The rows upon rows of Crosses. The silent open spaces where the only constant sound is the wind. Bird may chirp from time to time, you may hear a dog bark, but the constant blowing of the wind is a reminder forever.
> Some say that the wind is from the last breath of a fallen solider. That our Flags wave because of their actions to give all for our protection. No matter what country you are from, no matter what your belief is, your rights and freedoms were fought for by your country men and woman.
> Each breath I take I remember!


Yes, we must never forget - & remember & pray for the young, brave soldiers of all our war "enemies". They too had families, loved ones just like our military - they had no choice but to serve their country. I attended high school in Monterey, California, which was near the U.S. Army base - Fort Ord. The "Army Brats" who lived on the base attended my school. One girl in my senior class was German. She was born there & grew up there during WWII. She saw people gassed & killed by our Allied bombs. Her father was a German soldier. He was killed in WWII. Her mother, therefore, was a German war widow. Shortly after the war he Mom met a U.S. soldier. They married & he brought the Mom & daughter to the U.S. - Monterey - Fort Ord. So many stories - some sad - some happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> No, I don't go every year - have been back "home" to Sweden 4 times. 1st time with my Mom, 2nd took my DD, 3rd I went alone - 4th with my DH, DD (again) & our SIL. Have said it before - will say it again - God, how I love those Swedes.
> 
> It's beautiful there - reminds me somewhat of Tennessee - lots of lakes - rivers - forests - modern cities - good roads (have driven a car) - wonderful train service - Arlanda Airport (Stockholm) is great - why oh why don't I work for the Swedish Tourist Bureau? The standard of living there is absolutely equal to the U.S. Gosh, typing this makes me homesick for Sweden again - perhaps I should contact my family & tell 'em their Hillbilly cousin is on her way. Y'all think that's a good idea?


I think it's a great idea! I'll bet they will, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you. just even to sit in those cemeteries and think about these men and now women and what they gave up their lives for. We need to remember.


Yes. I'd like to do that.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I was sightseeing in Japan I walked through a open field of poppies and with our friends sat in a clearing in a part of the field and enjoyed lunch. I'll see if I can find that photo. Sooooo beautiful! It made such an impression on us that day.


Ohh, yet another Cheryl coincidence! Is the ugly construction in back of #2 done yet?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Which university in China? Did you speak Mandarin? Do you speak it now? What did you teach? Aren't the students wonderful?



ilmacheryl said:


> When I was younger, all my friends were men - and they were, and still are, friends. I've only ever had one lover and am still with him 46 years after marrying him - we are best friends now in addition to all the other things spouses are to one another. However, as I have aged, I have started finding women friends and they are as precious as I had hoped they would be. I firmly believe that friendship is the most important gift that we can give to others. My DH and I spent five months in China recently on a faculty exchange with a university there and I was asked to meet casually with freshman English classes so they could hear English spoken by a native speaker. I told them that the best thing we could do for our countries was to make friends with each other, that friendship was the only thing that could help us understand the other's culture. I taught each class the old camp song, " Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver and the other is gold". Life is too short and friends too precious. We need to treasure every friend that we have. Love to all.....


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper You have captured the joys of winter. I look forward to each seasons entrance on the stage of life. Each has it's own reward. The heat of summer makes me appreciate the cold chill of winter on my face. Love it! And the rustling sound of leaves is replaced by the crackling of icicles in the trees and each contributes to the symphony of life. I feel so fortunate to live where I can enjoy all four seasons. I have friends who go to Florida to escape the winter woes and I think how sorry that they miss out on the beauty of a wintry day.



thumper5316 said:


> Reasons I like winter. I can knit without the yarn constantly sticking to my fingers. Also, I and those I give items to can actually use the sweaters, hats, mittens, etc. that I have knit. I can cuddle with my Honey under the pretty quilts I make. Then there are the beautiful spring flowers that would never bloom were it not for the bitter cold of winter. The heady fragrance of lilacs in bloom is one reason that I could never live in a warm weather climate. I'd miss them too much! Watching the neighborhood kids making snowmen or trying to catch falling snowflakes on their tongues. Seeing the dogs boundless joy at frolicking in a new fall of snow. So many wonderful things!


    :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucky you. In the US we have a shortage of bees. So must do the pollinating sometimes. It has been a real problem for beekeepers.



SaxonLady said:


> My back garden is full of flowering weeds because they are the ones the bees love. I have hundreds of bees on them at the right time of year. So they obviously make good honey. Sweet and good for you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Acrylics unlike cotton will not stand up to high heat when cleaned.



bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I agree - and I always use cotton for washcloths. I just hadn't tried duplicate stitch. I just think it would be easier with another yarn, but I thought I'd ask the experts! So far I haven't graduated from simple items. Soon, I hope.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thumper You have captured the joys of winter. I look forward to each seasons entrance on the stage of life. Each has it's own reward. The heat of summer makes me appreciate the cold chill of winter on my face. Love it! And the rustling sound of leaves is replaced by the crackling of icicles in the trees and each contributes to the symphony of life. I feel so fortunate to live where I can enjoy all four seasons. I have friends who go to Florida to escape the winter woes and I think how sorry that they miss out on the beauty of a wintry day.
> 
> Thumpbunny and RU - lovely - poetic! I also love winter but don't see much of it here.
> :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Acrylics unlike cotton will not stand up to high heat when cleaned.


I'd heard that. So far I've used acrylics for my endless stream of blankets and cotton for washcloths. I like the acrylic because it's so easy to knit with. I like the washcloths because they're so fast. I'm going to try the embroidery floss for the duplicate stitch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting - just adding to your conversation about China. My daughter and her husband lived in Taiwan for two years. She had her first baby there! They LOVED the people. To grandson, who was there until 9 months of age, is still drawn to Asian people. When he was little, he would look and look at them and listen to the language. When he started school, the first little girl he said was pretty was a little Asian girl. I just love that. Now he's eight and has no time for any girls at all! Just soccer.

Anyway, the people in Taiwan loved him. They had no qualms about coming up and touching him and cooing to him - because he was so different - a little blonde baby. They were just warm, kind people. 

She had a c-section - I was so worried, but her care was STELLAR!! 

The whole experience was a joy for them. The little boy's middle name is Gaoxing (I think I spelled it right, haven't written it for a while) meaning happy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, as been in St. Louis for a few days. Here is the arch, enjoy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting - it sounds like you've been to China and liked it a lot. I think I remember someone writing about that - my memory is TERRIBLE!- just adding to your conversation about China. My daughter and her husband lived in Taiwan for two years. She had her first baby there! They LOVED the people. To grandson, who was there until 9 months of age, is still drawn to Asian people. When he was little, he would look and look at them and listen to the language. When he started school, the first little girl he said was pretty was a little Asian girl. I just love that. Now he's eight and has no time for any girls at all! Just soccer.

Anyway, the people in Taiwan loved him. They had no qualms about coming up and touching him and cooing to him - because he was so different - a little blonde baby. They were just warm, kind people. 

She had a c-section - I was so worried, but her care was STELLAR!! 

The whole experience was a joy for them. The little boy's middle name is Gaoxing (I think I spelled it right, haven't written it for a while) meaning happy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you? Why the heck do you copy and paste to KP posts written and posted on another website (if you are even to be believed)? Furthermore, why do you think anyone on this thread cares? The 'samples' you posted say nothing different than what is said on this thread regardless of who said them. The words are accurate - there are many Liberals on KP that troll threads solely to post their hate exactly as you have done. If you don't want to be associated with the good posters on KP, leave, and don't post your nonsense amongst us again.
> 
> BTW: you used the name Freedom Fries prior, then RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide, user101532, and now Smallfries within the matter of 12 hours.
> 
> ...


I think that you are very disturbed, KPG. First you call this Run from Satan.... Huck. Now it's also 3 other people? 
Which one is it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think that you are very disturbed, KPG. First you call this Run from Satan.... Huck. Now it's also 3 other people?
> Which one is it?


Pause while a certain someone runs off to consult her Ouija board...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, as been in St. Louis for a few days. Here is the arch, enjoy.


Glad you are back Janie. I missed you. I love St. Louis. Got some good friends there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> Ohh, yet another Cheryl coincidence! Is the ugly construction in back of #2 done yet?


What are you talking about? It sounds like you have a problem.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So? It is a completely different website - who cares what is said elsewhere? If KPers want to read another website they are free to do so. Stop talking nonsense about cross posts.
> 
> Are you not interested to form new or more friendships with KP members? This is what this thread was intended to do. Leave or stay, but respect the original poster's intent please.


Don't you dare tell me what to say or not to say. Who do you think you are?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Pause while a certain someone runs off to consult her Ouija board...


Boy you are in the wrong place. You don't practice or want friendship. You know that FreedomFries is playing the hiding game again. It is really childish and shows some instability. You are above such behavior and you know it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We don't speak about politics on this thread. Please refrain yourself from doing so again.


I will speak about what I wish to speak about, Cherf. Go scratch.....


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't you dare tell me what to say or not to say. Who do you think you are?


Someone who practices friendship and is here for that purpose, unlike you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will speak about what I wish to speak about, Cherf. Go scratch.....


Go away and yell at someone else.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy you are in the wrong place. You don't practice or want friendship. You know that FreedomFries is playing the hiding game again. It is really childish and shows some instability. You are above such behavior and you know it.


Best attend to your tail, KC...I think there's one too many corkscrews in it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What are you talking about? It sounds like you have a problem.


Nope, she has the TRUTH. It sounds like you have a control problem KC. Are you going to stand and bully everyone who doesn't trip your trigger out of the thread? YOu spent the first 5 pages complaining and name calling. Shame on you!


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't you dare tell me what to say or not to say. Who do you think you are?


Besides. The argument that these are two unrelated websites would only hold true if the activity were unrelated. The reality is that the Prada Whores are using Rav to review this discussion and tear apart KP members. There are several threads over there devoted to calling people here nasty names. You can't have it both ways. If you want this thread to be all goodness and light, don't keep talking about this exact thread over there so vilely.

And get yourself worked up over the word whore all you want. It's not half as bad as telling us we "need to die."


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Someone who practices friendship and is here for that purpose, unlike you.


What a laugh, hypocrite.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Go away and yell at someone else.


I'm not yelling.Wow you got up on the wrong side of the bed today, didn't you?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Best attend to your tail, KC...I think there's one too many corkscrews in it.


This nastiness is visible to all on the thread, and you are losing credence with everyone. Showing your inability to behave civilly is not winning anyone to your side. No one wants you here. That's a shame. We could have had a real conversation within the parameters for the thread. But, you don't want that or friendship.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Besides. The argument that these are two unrelated websites would only hold true if the activity were unrelated. The reality is that the Prada Whores are using Rav to review this discussion and tear apart KP members. There are several threads over there devoted to calling people here nasty names. You can't have it both ways. If you want this thread to be all goodness and light, don't keep talking about this exact thread over there so vilely.
> 
> And get yourself worked up over the word whore all you want. It's not half as bad as telling us we "need to die."


Or calling us bit--es. really, KC, that is uncalled for.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> But, you don't want that or friendship.


Not your version of it, certainly.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm not yelling.Wow you got up on the wrong side of the bed today, didn't you?


Everyone sees what you are doing BrattyPatty and we don't like you much right now. How do you expect to to get followers on your threads when your reputation is gone due to your nastiness?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This nastiness is visible to all on the thread, and you are losing credence with everyone. Showing your inability to behave civilly is not winning anyone to your side. No one wants you here. That's a shame. We could have had a real conversation within the parameters for the thread. But, you don't want that or friendship.


Yep, all they have to do is read your posts from beginning up to now.
Nastiness abound!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not from you, certainly.


So tell us why you are here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Or calling us bit--es. really, KC, that is uncalled for.


What a lie.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> Besides. The argument that these are two unrelated websites would only hold true if the activity were unrelated. The reality is that the Prada Whores are using Rav to review this discussion and tear apart KP members. There are several threads over there devoted to calling people here nasty names. You can't have it both ways. If you want this thread to be all goodness and light, don't keep talking about this exact thread over there so vilely.
> 
> And get yourself worked up over the word whore all you want. It's not half as bad as telling us we "need to die."


You are delusional.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What a lie.


No, it's not--as you know well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, it's not--as you know well.


Of course it's not a lie. All she has to do is go over and read.
If not then KC is the delusional one. It's there and it is disgusting.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> I thought it was an interesting idea. I love to garden.


Oh me too!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry I didn't mean for it to be like this. There are wonderful people on KP don't give up on us.


There are and they are on L.O.L.L.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This nastiness is visible to all on the thread, and you are losing credence with everyone. Showing your inability to behave civilly is not winning anyone to your side. No one wants you here. That's a shame. We could have had a real conversation within the parameters for the thread. But, you don't want that or friendship.


That's funny. I can remember saying the same things to Cherf/KPG, you, LTL, and others in threads where they spread their nastiness and still do. And they never left. Hmmmmm


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, hi GW! welcome to the Garden of Friendship thread! Nice to see you here


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's funny. I can remember saying the same things to Cherf/KPG, you, LTL, and others in threads where they spread their nastiness and still do. And they never left. Hmmmmm


They do have sticking power--rather like a wad of gum on the sole of one's shoe.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Everyone sees what you are doing BrattyPatty and we don't like you much right now. How do you expect to to get followers on your threads when your reputation is gone due to your nastiness?


I'm sure you've broken her heart.

Don't you realize that you've long ago lost any credibility? We've already recognized that what you call "friendship" is actually just groupthink. Sorry, we're not interested in your kind of hypocracy.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You are delusional.


Nope. Sad to say, I've got the facts on my side. Anyone who wants is welcome to wander over to Ravelry and do a quick search for "Denim." Take your pick of threads: "Run From Satan on the Other Side" specifically talks about this thread. "Who's the Nastiest Dem" or a dozen others dissect posters here. Or simply search back on your posting history or those of your buds.

If anything is a lie, it's the pose of you bitches just wanting friendship and sweetness and light.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - but they just keep creating and registering new e-mail addresses with another ID name. Stupid is as stupid does in my opinion.


And you wear it well.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> "Do you read what your friends say to us?" Stop playing the victim. You and your friends are constantly jumping down our throats relentlessly. Why not resurrect your Progressive Women's forum? You can be all alone there without any problems.


As you and your group do to them and you know it. Don't play innocent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Everyone sees what you are doing BrattyPatty and we don't like you much right now. How do you expect to to get followers on your threads when your reputation is gone due to your nastiness?


We don't make threads to get followers. KC. We make new threads because you and your buddies refuse to stay out of the ones we do start. Now the shoe is on the other foot. I have been here for a long time KC, my reputation is just fine. I have never called the "ladies' on the right bitc--es as you have done to us. I'd be worried about your own reputation.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> What you're missing is that only half the story is obvious to the uninitiated. They can be lovely to each other, but... The individual who posted on this thread and her friends are paranoid to the point where they think an endless number of people are reappearances of their _bete noire_, a former member named Ingreid. Anyone who they imagine to be Ingreid--including another poster Huckleberry, who I don't think has ever posted over here--is automatically attacked, no matter how friendly they may be starting out. That's how this thread first went sour.
> 
> The second thing that's going on is that they're also discussing everyone here on another site on Ravelry.com and threads elsewhere here. You see the nice-nice face. Over there, they're picking posters here apart with cute little nicknames. It's really quite sad and nasty.
> 
> ...


They think they are innocent but we all know better!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you? Why the heck do you copy and paste to KP posts written and posted on another website (if you are even to be believed)? Furthermore, why do you think anyone on this thread cares? The 'samples' you posted say nothing different than what is said on this thread regardless of who said them. The words are accurate - there are many Liberals on KP that troll threads solely to post their hate exactly as you have done. If you don't want to be associated with the good posters on KP, leave, and don't post your nonsense amongst us again.
> 
> I think I have seen this written elsewhere.....wait for it...I have. I believe the ladies on L.O.L.L. asked the same of your group but you just refused to do so. So there you go.
> BTW: you used the name Freedom Fries prior, then RunFromSatanOnTheOtherSide, user101532, and now Smallfries within the matter of 12 hours.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's funny. I can remember saying the same things to Cherf/KPG, you, LTL, and others in threads where they spread their nastiness and still do. And they never left. Hmmmmm


Again with the Cherf. What an identity crisis you must be going through.

So where is this Cherf supposedly posting in? Why can't she post there? Why can't I post where I choose?

See ladies, she just can't be nice and extend the hand of friendship. It always seems to be about her.

Just to let you know I have finished my plying finally. Probably plied over a thousand yards over the past few days. They have been skeined and washed and drying.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> They think they are innocent but we all know better!


The facts are there in black and white.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, hi GW! welcome to the Garden of Friendship thread! Nice to see you here


Hi Bratty - So nice we can all meet in this Garden of Friendship.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> The facts are there in black and white.


Yep, scrawled on the walls of the Batcave for all to see.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> They do have sticking power--rather like a wad of gum on the sole of one's shoe.


Well you are kinder than me - I wasn't thinking a wad of gum but sure, we can use that analogy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Hi Bratty - So nice we can all meet in this Garden of Friendship.


Yes, the flowers are lovely...just don't look down at what's lurking below.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well you are kinder than me - I wasn't thinking a wad of gum but sure, we can use that analogy.


 :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess you are one of the mud-slingers. This thread was begun with an idea of escaping the Libs, who want to disrupt D'&'s but we realized that keeping politics and religion out of here was a good idea. Now one of the Liberals wants to inject non-friendship and ruin discussions. That's a shame, but predictable behavior. Pixie dust, you are free to leave and go back to LOLL. I don't think your rancor will be missed by others.


BS - the name of the thread is Garden of Friendship - not Garden of Conservatives or Garden to get away from Libs. It is for ANYONE. Get over it.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> :-D


Maybe it will fertilize the roses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Again with the Cherf. What an identity crisis you must be going through.
> 
> So where is this Cherf supposedly posting in? Why can't she post there? Why can't I post where I choose?
> 
> ...


Oh, look, it's the Death Threat Lady! Don't talk about me not being nice. I never threatened anyone's life here as you did.
Keep posting ladies. Your true colors are showing.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe PixieDust should not point out names of folks who only defended themselves while PixieDust refused to mention the instigators. Her intent was clear; attack not befriend.
> 
> I don't care what happens on other threads or other websites. Pixie was discussing this thread was she not?
> 
> In actuality, PixieDust insulted EVERYONE who has posted on this thread.


I wasn't insulted.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about posting your travel pics, KPG? I'm sure we'd find them interesting.


LOL!!! If only.............


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> since when are you out of Ravelry?


She is not. I saw a post earlier.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> LOL!!! If only.............


Ever notice that the ones who talk most about liers are the ones who raise the most questions themselves?


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> She is not. I saw a post earlier.


Of course not. She's got plenty of manure left over from her new garden, she's got to spread it far and wide.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We don't speak about politics on this thread. Please refrain yourself from doing so again.


Why? It's an open forum. I like politics.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Ever notice that the ones who talk most about liers are the ones who raise the most questions themselves?


Smallfries, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Why? It's an open forum. I like politics.


Not only that, it's a lie. Read through, you'll see the bitch only objects when it's one of us. She and her buddies have made plenty of religious and political statements. (Just search for the word "Lib," for one.)


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Smallfries, you hit the nail on the head.


Thanks, but not hard. The truth is obvious.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My garden is full of plants I have been given over the years,Most if not all given to me by People who have now passed away,One poppyI was given over 20 years ago,and thought I had lost, Must have seeded it selfas I get one plant every year,It reminds me of the lady who gave me the first plant,


I have an amaryllis bulb from my uncle's garden in Florida. He passed away 15 years ago. I have divided that bulb numerous times and last year I had 8 plants that bloomed. When they bloom, I think of him.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I have an amaryllis bulb from my uncle's garden in Florida. He passed away 15 years ago. I have divided that bulb numerous times and last year I had 8 plants that bloomed. When they bloom, I think of him.


And I love the irises from my grandmother.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> thanks so much for letting me know the wonderful responses you received by sharing the piece I posted. It has been one of my favorite pieces I have ever received by e-mail years ago, I was happy to share it.


Interesting poem - could be taken another way. I tend to like men myself.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> LOL!!! If only.............


Haha, I know. She said she'd post the pics of only those shrines I successfully guessed she had visited. Interesting proposition as in fact I don't believe she's seen even one--but then, what can we expect from someone who relies on a Ouija board to get her out of a jam?


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

> I am sorry I didn't mean for it to be like this. There are wonderful people on KP don't give up on us.


The Garden of Friendship is a wonderful idea for a thread! May I suggest that anyone who agrees with that go back and report the worst posts to the admin, requesting that the spat posts and responses to them be deleted? A tedious chore, but perhaps worth it.

I'm enjoying the posts about actual gardens -- you bring lovely mental images to my mind!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I bought my irises 8 years ago. They are a dark purple with double blooms. Absolutely gorgeous! They do need to be divided though.
It is so nice to talk about gardening among friends, isn't it?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Please do the same.


She is incapable as we all have seen numerous times.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, as been in St. Louis for a few days. Here is the arch, enjoy.


Lovely veiw Janey miss you .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I love flowers, nasturtiums especially--alas now only have a balcony on which to grow them.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I bought my irises 8 years ago. They are a dark purple with double blooms. Absolutely gorgeous! They do need to be divided though.
> It is so nice to talk about gardening among friends, isn't it?


So true.

Did you know that dandelions were originally brought to North America by the Pilgrims as a medicinal herb? So much for that silly weed analogy...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, we must never forget - & remember & pray for the young, brave soldiers of all our war "enemies". They too had families, loved ones just like our military - they had no choice but to serve their country. I attended high school in Monterey, California, which was near the U.S. Army base - Fort Ord. The "Army Brats" who lived on the base attended my school. One girl in my senior class was German. She was born there & grew up there during WWII. She saw people gassed & killed by our Allied bombs. Her father was a German soldier. He was killed in WWII. Her mother, therefore, was a German war widow. Shortly after the war he Mom met a U.S. soldier. They married & he brought the Mom & daughter to the U.S. - Monterey - Fort Ord. So many stories - some sad - some happy.


The German people suffered to under that man and his rule. It is sad to think that one man could lead into thinking he would save them, than turn around and destroy them too.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I love flowers, nasturtiums especially--alas now only have a balcony on which to grow them.


That is one flower I am unable to grow for some darn reason!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> So true.
> 
> Did you know that dandelions were originally brought to North America by the Pilgrims as a medicinal herb? So much for that silly weed analogy...


A lot of people in the upper midwest make dandelion wine. Not me personally. I prefer a rich red and a crisp Pinot Grigio.
I had planted Bee Balm a few years ago. I can't believe the amount of butterflies and hummingbirds that they draw.
Unfortunately, the Bee Balm spreads rapidly. I had to dig it up and transplant it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone grow flowers for dyeing? I grow coreopsis, Queen Anne's Lace, Yarrow and Coneflower. I also grew carrots this year - used the tops to dye and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A lot of people in the upper midwest make dandelion wine. Not me personally. I prefer a rich red and a crisp Pinot Grigio.
> I had planted Bee Balm a few years ago. I can't believe the amount of butterflies and hummingbirds that they draw.
> Unfortunately, the Bee Balm spreads rapidly. I had to dig it up and transplant it.


Oh good grief I did the same with Bee Balm!! I am trying to contain it. I have the same problem with ageratum. Prolific!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Oops, Sleepy Hollow is on - got to run - I like this show!!!


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The German people suffered to under that man and his rule. It is sad to think that one man could lead into thinking he would save them, than turn around and destroy them too.


My heart just bleeds... Not.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> That is one flower I am unable to grow for some darn reason!!!


No problems there for me, but tomatoes are another story. Too often the vines shrivel up--it's frustrating, because there's nothing better than tomatoes fresh from the garden.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oops, Sleepy Hollow is on - got to run - I like this show!!!


Bye GW!


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A lot of people in the upper midwest make dandelion wine. Not me personally. I prefer a rich red and a crisp Pinot Grigio.
> I had planted Bee Balm a few years ago. I can't believe the amount of butterflies and hummingbirds that they draw.
> Unfortunately, the Bee Balm spreads rapidly. I had to dig it up and transplant it.


It's a mint relative. And behaves like it, too. I love Monarda/Bee Balm, but only plant it in pots. Otherwise, it's just too high maintenance.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Anyone grow flowers for dyeing? I grow coreopsis, Queen Anne's Lace, Yarrow and Coneflower. I also grew carrots this year - used the tops to dye and the color is gorgeous!


Simply to dye for!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> My heart just bleeds... Not.


Yes--Muriel's about to get started on comparisons between Hitler and Obama.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--Muriel's about to get started on comparisons between Hitler and Obama.


Demonstrating her ignorance and driving the level of this conversation lower than you or I ever could.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Demonstrating her ignorance and driving this conversation lower than you or I ever could.


Yes--it's a natural talent.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Why? It's an open forum. I like politics.


The parameters of the group are no politics and no religion.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--it's a natural talent.


I'd feel sorry for the poor, dense dear if she weren't so poisonous. Like Hitler's little clerk workers who went to their graves thinking they never did anything wrong, they only filled out the paperwork and went to some meetings...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--Muriel's about to get started on comparisons between Hitler and Obama.


Really? I don't see any comparison there. Obama is nothing like Hitler. Good gracious! What person in their sane mind could ever come up with a comparison?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? I don't see any comparison there. Obama is nothing like Hitler. Good gracious! What person in their sane mind could ever come up with a comparison?


No idea--certainly anyone who drew such comparisons would have to be pitifully ignorant, and insensitive as heck. But there you go--that right-wing junk (junk, of course, being a gross understatement) is being coming from somewhere--and folks are reading it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, fellow gardeners--time for me to skedaddle. Keep those clothespins firmly in place--I sense that a truck full of righties is approaching with a fresh load of manure!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea--certainly anyone who drew such comparisons would have to be pitifully ignorant, and insensitive as heck. But there you go--that right-wing junk (junk, of course, being a gross understatement) is being coming from somewhere--and folks are reading it.


The sad thing is that people believe it!


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea--certainly anyone who drew such comparisons would have to be pitifully ignorant, and insensitive as heck. But there you go--that right-wing junk (junk, of course, being a gross understatement) is being coming from somewhere--and folks are reading it.


And reposting it.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The parameters of the group are no politics and no religion.


The General Chit-Chat Rules page says: "This section is for general chit-chat, current events, and other discussions and pictures not related to knitting or crochet."

That's all it says. My guess is that we're expected to open threads if we want to read about the subject and not open the ones that don't interest us, which seems sensible to me.

This thread celebrates the spirit of friendship, and I'm enjoying the wonderful comments that join in that spirit. I never formally Introduced Myself, but KPers have kindly treated me as a fellow spirit and a member of the community anyway. What a wonderful group this is!

(edited to express appreciation)


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

mirium said:


> The General Chit-Chat Rules page says: "This section is for general chit-chat, current events, and other discussions and pictures not related to knitting or crochet."
> 
> That's all it says. My guess is that we're expected to open threads if we want to read about the subject and not open the ones that don't interest us, which seems sensible to me.


Exactly. And we're all free to post where we choose. Ain't it great?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Mirium. That is exactly what the rules state


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, as been in St. Louis for a few days. Here is the arch, enjoy.


Welcome home. Nice picture - I hope you had a nice time!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> There are and they are on L.O.L.L.


You just had to show up too as do you follow the bad girls club wherever they spew their nastiness?


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, fellow gardeners--time for me to skedaddle. Keep those clothespins firmly in place--I sense that a truck full of righties is approaching with a fresh load of manure!


Of course they are. God alone knows what they eat that lets them produce it in such volume. And what a * smell! * It reeks to high heaven of Jim Crow and McCarthy, with a strong taint of Know-Nothingism and a little right-wing German revisionism thrown in for laughs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You just had to show up too as do you follow the bad girls club wherever they spew their nastiness?


And just who are the bad girls club,Janeway?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mirium said:


> The General Chit-Chat Rules page says: "This section is for general chit-chat, current events, and other discussions and pictures not related to knitting or crochet."
> 
> That's all it says. My guess is that we're expected to open threads if we want to read about the subject and not open the ones that don't interest us, which seems sensible to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments. The lady who started this thread is a wonderful person who wanted a thread to be nice, but as you can read, there are people who just have to be mean.

I have been gone a few days to only return to read garbage from some of those bad people who try to ruin every site. I do not understand why Admin of KP allows these people to continue to post on every thread. They never show any craft so I think they only have a mouth of bad words.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And just who are the bad girls club,Janeway?


You for one!


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You for one!


Awww. Now I'm jealous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for your comments. The lady who started this thread is a wonderful person who wanted a thread to be nice, but as you can read, there are people who just have to be mean.
> 
> I have been gone a few days to only return to read garbage from some of those bad people who try to ruin every site. I do not understand why Admin of KP allows these people to continue to post on every thread. They never show any craft so I think they only have a mouth of bad words.


I guess for the same reason that Admin allows you to post on every thread, Janie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Of course they are. God alone knows what they eat that lets them produce it in such volume. And what a * smell! * It reeks to high heaven of Jim Crow and McCarthy, with a strong taint of Know-Nothingism and a little right-wing German revisionism thrown in for laughs.


Hello, FreedomFries back to harass after being kicked off KP.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hello, FreedomFries back to harass after being kicked off KP.


Never been kicked off, sorry. You're welcome to try, though.

Raid can?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK, fellow gardeners--time for me to skedaddle. Keep those clothespins firmly in place--I sense that a truck full of righties is approaching with a fresh load of manure!


Why are you being so hateful?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Never been kicked off, sorry. You're welcome to try, though.
> 
> Raid can?


Yes, you were kicked off as you wouldn't have known that Bratty threatened to extinguish me with the Raid can. Nice try!


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you were kicked off as you wouldn't have known that Bratty threatened to extinguish me with the Raid can. Nice try!


Sorry, but you're making no sense. Care to explain?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What person in their right mind would think they could be 'extinguished' by a picture of a raid can through the internet. Good gracious!! I think the correct word be exterminate like in "I will exterminate these cockroaches".


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What person in their right mind would think they could be extinguished by a picture of a raid can through the internet. Good gracious!!


I think you just answered your own question. "What kind of person _ in their right mind... _"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, there's that too......


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Janeway, BrattyPatty, and Smallfries -- in no particular order -- there's a thread where your posts will be on topic. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202517-1.html


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

mirium said:


> Janeway, BrattyPatty, and Smallfries -- in no particular order -- there's a thread where your posts will be on topic. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202517-1.html


Thank you so much, Dear. But I'll stay here with my friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks anyway, Mirium. I love gardens! 
I have a certain rectangle set aside for a moon garden. I plant nothing but white flowers of different heights and scents in this patch. At night the white stands out and the fragrance is magnificent. There is almost something magical about it.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you were kicked off as you wouldn't have known that Bratty threatened to extinguish me with the Raid can. Nice try!


How could I not, when you raise it on every page of your postings? I also know that you danced around like a four year old on the 18th, posting over and over: "Cheeky said the B word." "Cheeky said the B word."

Let me guess... Boo? Barf? Oh, I know, bamboozle.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

A moongarden sounds lovely, BrattyPatty -- anyone else here have one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Besides. The argument that these are two unrelated websites would only hold true if the activity were unrelated. The reality is that the Prada Whores are using Rav to review this discussion and tear apart KP members. There are several threads over there devoted to calling people here nasty names. You can't have it both ways. If you want this thread to be all goodness and light, don't keep talking about this exact thread over there so vilely.
> 
> And get yourself worked up over the word whore all you want. It's not half as bad as telling us we "need to die."


Silliness. Childish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Or calling us bit--es. really, KC, that is uncalled for.


Grow up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not your version of it, certainly.


Then why not go on a thread where there are people you really like and who like you? Wouldn't that be more fun?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, it's not--as you know well.


And so?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course it's not a lie. All she has to do is go over and read.
> If not then KC is the delusional one. It's there and it is disgusting.


Shield your eyes, then.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Lurched should have read lurcher. It is someone who prowls or lurks. Huckleberry finds fun in entering conversations of others and attacking the posters. He/she liked to stir up trouble. We don't want or need that. Huckleberry is unwelcome due to poor past behavior as a troll of sites. Kind, friendly conversations are not possible with Huckleberry.


BEWARE- haha, I see the snakes have slithered in, don't know if that is the proper name for this evil creature, I think predator is a better name. I have seen them before. They don't really have a body, if they do they keep their evil hidden by long robes and sometimes they let their arms, wait, no you can't call those arms, arms are for hugging, they're more like octopus tentacles, with huge suction cups on them on them, because they like to latch on to people and hold them in their vile grip and torment them.Be really careful because they are also followers, they love to watch and follow before they attack, they could be anywhere really. You'll recognize them by their hair, wait, no, this is where the snakes are, cobras, you see why I called them snakes at first, they are also shapeshifters, most of the time you will see that their eyes are glowing red or yellow, sometimes green depending on their mood. They rarely show their feet, but if you listen carefully, they sound like hooves. Oh I forgot they also grow horns when they are going to pounce, someone even said they saw their fangs, I hope to never see the fangs, once they get their fangs into you it's over, there is a hot blackl liquid that oozes out and it's got the same poison as a black widow spider, but only much stronger. There really is no way to get rid of them. Remember, don't look into their eyes, that is one way they try to lure you. Once they have their sights set on you there is no way to escape. So be very alert but keep your eyes down. It's best to play it safe.I know you have seen them from time to time, you do recognize them.you all know who they are. Good story huh?Haha
So, what's on the needles right now? 
Oh, FYI did you know that the cobras deadliest enemy is a mongoose?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> I'm sure you've broken her heart.
> 
> Don't you realize that you've long ago lost any credibility? We've already recognized that what you call "friendship" is actually just groupthink. Sorry, we're not interested in your kind of hypocracy.


Ok - your rejection is accepted. 'Bye.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> As you and your group do to them and you know it. Don't play innocent.


Don't play the fool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> They think they are innocent but we all know better!


It IS sicko. This ridiculous "arguing" is childish, and in adults - sicko.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Again with the Cherf. What an identity crisis you must be going through.
> 
> So where is this Cherf supposedly posting in? Why can't she post there? Why can't I post where I choose?
> 
> ...


Wow! That seems like quite an accomplishment. Does it make your hands sore?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mirium said:


> The Garden of Friendship is a wonderful idea for a thread! May I suggest that anyone who agrees with that go back and report the worst posts to the admin, requesting that the spat posts and responses to them be deleted? A tedious chore, but perhaps worth it.
> 
> I'm enjoying the posts about actual gardens -- you bring lovely mental images to my mind!


I'm glad you're enjoying them, mirium. There's a lot to sift through to enjoy the pretty posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely veiw Janey miss you .


I agree. It was good to hear from Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Not only that, it's a lie. Read through, you'll see the bitch only objects when it's one of us. She and her buddies have made plenty of religious and political statements. (Just search for the word "Lib," for one.)


If you have children, I hope you don't kiss them with that mouth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> My heart just bleeds... Not.


Of course it doesn't. Stone doesn't bleed.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:



> The German people suffered to under that man and his rule. It is sad to think that one man could lead into thinking he would save them, than turn around and destroy them too.


My landlady in Alhambra, California (Los Angeles area) was a young woman in Germany during WWII. At the time I had long hair. She told me "I used to have long hair but my Mother cut my hair & my sisters". I asked her "Why?" She replied she, her sister & Mom were in a German concentration camp & her Mom cut their hair 'cause of lice & other bugs. She said when the Americans liberated her camp she weighed less than 60 pounds. Said there were 3 steps leading up to the building where the Americans were interviewing the camp prisoners & she was so weak she couldn't walk up the steps without assistance. She further said the Americans gave them underpants with elastic around the waist & she couldn't keep them up, they simply fell to the ground. Her husband had been a Polish soldier. He was shot & wounded by German soldiers. They fixed his wound, put a German uniform on him & he was then a German soldier. My DH worked with a man in Los Angeles who had been a Polish (military) airplane pilot. His plane was shot down by the Germans. He was captured by the Germans --- that morning he was a Polish pilot. That evening he was a German pilot. Like I've said, so many stories...some sad, some not so bad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Calm down Bonnie, we were talking about gardens a few minutes ago and here you are reposting and adding snarky remarks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> I'd feel sorry for the poor, dense dear if she weren't so poisonous. Like Hitler's little clerk workers who went to their graves thinking they never did anything wrong, they only filled out the paperwork and went to some meetings...


Sort of sounds like you folks, barging in and proclaiming your innocence with posts sprinkled with sarcasm, bitterness, and profanity. "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> I'd feel sorry for the poor, dense dear if she weren't so poisonous. Like Hitler's little clerk workers who went to their graves thinking they never did anything wrong, they only filled out the paperwork and went to some meetings...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> BEWARE- haha, I see the snakes have slithered in, don't know if that is the proper name for this evil creature, I think predator is a better name. I have seen them before. They don't really have a body, if they do they keep their evil hidden by long robes and sometimes they let their arms, wait, no you can't call those arms, arms are for hugging, they're more like octopus tentacles, with huge suction cups on them on them, because they like to latch on to people and hold them in their vile grip and torment them.Be really careful because they are also followers, they love to watch and follow before they attack, they could be anywhere really. You'll recognize them by their hair, wait, no, this is where the snakes are, cobras, you see why I called them snakes at first, they are also shapeshifters, most of the time you will see that their eyes are glowing red or yellow, sometimes green depending on their mood. They rarely show their feet, but if you listen carefully, they sound like hooves. Oh I forgot they also grow horns when they are going to pounce, someone even said they saw their fangs, I hope to never see the fangs, once they get their fangs into you it's over, there is a hot blackl liquid that oozes out and it's got the same poison as a black widow spider, but only much stronger. There really is no way to get rid of them. Remember, don't look into their eyes, that is one way they try to lure you. Once they have their sights set on you there is no way to escape. So be very alert but keep your eyes down. It's best to play it safe.I know you have seen them from time to time, you do recognize them.you all know who they are. Good story huh?Haha
> So, what's on the needles right now?
> Oh, FYI did you know that the cobras deadliest enemy is a mongoose?


If I recall, you came into a thread we were posting in and lirerally went nuts. You swore at us and threatened t turn us into admin. Then you said you were on the verge of committing suicide. If I recall we tried to help you. I see that you are the same as you were that night. Fool us once.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sort of sounds like you folks, barging in and proclaiming your innocence with posts sprinkles with sarcasm, bitterness, and profanity. "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt."


Oh my. Aren't you venomous tonight? What happened to the gardening conversation?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Done. Thank goodness!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> So true.
> 
> Did you know that dandelions were originally brought to North America by the Pilgrims as a medicinal herb? So much for that silly weed analogy...


Have you ever drunk dandelion wine? My aunt made it in Canada. It was delicious & I don't even like the taste of liquor...well...except Bailey's Irish Cream!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Lolly how are you. Hope all is well with you. What have you been knitting?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> If I recall, you came into a thread we were posting in and lirerally went nuts. You swore at us and threatened t turn us into admin. Then you said you were on the verge of committing suicide. If I recall we tried to help you. I see that yu are the same as you were that night. Fool us once.....


You tried to help me? What a joke, you antagonized me. I can also see you are also the same.Come on you can do it do the holy roller dance,what do you call that.I don't go to church and I really don't give a damn about politics But, I am a psychic and Wiccan, and I can tell you that you are very evil.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Done. Thank goodness!


Ah you were planting flowers of words I see. :XD:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Lolly how are you. Hope all is well with you. What have you been knitting?


Many wips ,all for Christmas. Hats scarves ,neckwarmers, and 'm going to do some thrummed mitts and slippers. Love this time of the year.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have you ever drunk dandelion wine? My aunt made it in Canada. It was delicious & I don't even like the taste of liquor...well...except Bailey's Irish Cream!


Personally I have never tried it, but a neighbor makes it every year and loves it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> You tried to help me? What a joke, you antagonized me. I can also see you are also the same.Come on you can do it do the holy roller dance,what do you call that.I don't go to church and I really don't give a damn about politics But, I am a psychic and Wiccan, and I can tell you that you are very evil.


I can tell that you are very sick. I am a God loving individual.
Remember your Wiccan saying......do no harm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have you ever drunk dandelion wine? My aunt made it in Canada. It was delicious & I don't even like the taste of liquor...well...except Bailey's Irish Cream!


No but I had a friend that was looking for the recipe. It took me a while but I finial found the recipe for her. She has not made it yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> You tried to help me? What a joke, you antagonized me. I can also see you are also the same.Come on you can do it do the holy roller dance,what do you call that.I don't go to church and I really don't give a damn about politics But, I am a psychic and Wiccan, and I can tell you that you are very evil.


 glad to see you again. I was thinking about you the other day and wonder how you were.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> You tried to help me? What a joke, you antagonized me. I can also see you are also the same.Come on you can do it do the holy roller dance,what do you call that.I don't go to church and I really don't give a damn about politics But, I am a psychic and Wiccan, and I can tell you that you are very evil.


You came into our thread attacking us. Go back and read it.
It is history now. I won't give it or you the time of day anymore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Many wips ,all for Christmas. Hats scarves ,neckwarmers, and 'm going to do some thrummed mitts and slippers. Love this time of the year.


Oh I have always wanted to make Thrummed mittens. But they look like it may be harder then I want to try. I am with you I love the fall. Get more knitting done. Less work to be done outside until the leaves start falling.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can tell that you are very sick. I am a God loving individual.
> Remember your Wiccan saying......do no harm.


Oh I too am a God loving individual, you don't have to evil to be Wiccan, but believe me there are some nasty ones.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You came into our thread attacking us. Go back and read it.
> It is history now. I won't give it or you the time of day anymore.


Haha

:XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh I too am a God loving individual, you don't have to evil to be Wiccan, but believe me there are some nasty ones.


As there are in every religion, worship, cult etc.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have always wanted to make Thrummed mittens. But they look like it may be harder then I want to try. I am with you I love the fall. Get more knitting done. Less work to be done outside until the leaves start falling.


Actually thrummed items are not hard, they are really warm and comfy. We get very cold temps here and my hands sweat in the thrummed mittens and felted mittens. There are some great videos on youtube.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Actually thrummed items are not hard, they are really warm and comfy. We get very cold temps here and my hands sweat in the thrummed mittens and felted mittens. There are some great videos on youtube.


I have book marked some thrummed mittens but it doesn't get that cold here. I have some wool fingerless mitten I made last winter took me the whole month of January and Feb. Then it turned Spring. :shock:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> As there are in every religion, worship, cult etc.


I don't belong to any cult we used to have a coven of white witches at our university ,but I don't belong to that. I am on my own.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I don't belong to any cult we used to have a coven of white witches at our university ,but I don't belong to that. I am on my own.


Now there's a scary thought.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now there's a scary thought.


Haha

:XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Haha
> 
> :XD:


I'll leave the White Witch here for y'all to convert. KC have fun with this one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Actually thrummed items are not hard, they are really warm and comfy. We get very cold temps here and my hands sweat in the thrummed mittens and felted mittens. There are some great videos on youtube.


So then I will have to check them out. Thank you for the information.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think that you are very disturbed, KPG. First you call this Run from Satan.... Huck. Now it's also 3 other people?
> Which one is it?


Never happened - carry on with your lies dear. I'll enjoy the friendships here instead of listening to your nonsense.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll leave the White Witch here for y'all to convert. KC have fun with this one!


Ohhhh, there is no way I can be converted. I am very strong in my beliefs, have never hurt anyone or anything in my life. I used to be deeply nonconfrontational, but got very tired of being treated badly. Lots of evil in this world, but I won't let it be a part of mine


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> I don't belong to any cult we used to have a coven of white witches at our university ,but I don't belong to that. I am on my own.


Lolly12
need a broom?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Never happened - carry on with your lies dear. I'll enjoy the friendships here instead of listening to your nonsense.


KPG
you got Friends? Now that is amazing Grace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lolly12
> need a broom?


That is terrible! Leave her alone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll leave the White Witch here for y'all to convert. KC have fun with this one!


Good night Bratty hope all is well with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is and she has much more grace than some have. I mean you Lolly.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lolly12
> need a broom?


Actually I do, but make sure you top up the gas tank before you lend it to me, wow are you sure you want to lend out your newest model?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good night Bratty hope all is well with you.


You too yarnie! Hope you have sweet dreams.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is and she has much more grace than some have. I mean you Lolly.


Thank you

:-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Actually I do, but make sure you top up the gas tank before you lend it to me, wow are you sure you want to lend out your newest model?


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah you were planting flowers of words I see. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have book marked some thrummed mittens but it doesn't get that cold here. I have some wool fingerless mitten I made last winter took me the whole month of January and Feb. Then it turned Spring. :shock:


I know what you mean! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Ohhhh, there is no way I can be converted. I am very strong in my beliefs, have never hurt anyone or anything in my life. I used to be deeply nonconfrontational, but got very tired of being treated badly. Lots of evil in this world, but I won't let it be a part of mine


Good for you! That's the way - it's just not worth it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you got Friends? Now that is amazing Grace.


She does indeed have friends! I'm proud to be one of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit Crazy, we always recited In Flanders Field in school just before Remembrance Day every year; very moving


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> I made her from this free pattern changed her colours and hair as you can see
> http://www.deramores.com/patons-doll-pattern/


I like how you changed her hair, it looks more natural


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a vision of 1000 yards of ply being strung throughout your home to dry. How do you dry it?

Your patience must be unending. What a feat.



lovethelake said:


> Again with the Cherf. What an identity crisis you must be going through.
> 
> So where is this Cherf supposedly posting in? Why can't she post there? Why can't I post where I choose?
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I have a vision of 1000 yards of ply being strung throughout your home to dry. How do you dry it?
> 
> Your patience must be unending. What a feat.


I do too, Can you image how her hands must feel after doing all that work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wonderful thread. Great place to say NICE things only. I just do not read the bad anymore. I just say a prayer for that person.


Good advice Deb


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> RUKnitting - just adding to your conversation about China. My daughter and her husband lived in Taiwan for two years. She had her first baby there! They LOVED the people. To grandson, who was there until 9 months of age, is still drawn to Asian people. When he was little, he would look and look at them and listen to the language. When he started school, the first little girl he said was pretty was a little Asian girl. I just love that. Now he's eight and has no time for any girls at all! Just soccer.
> 
> Anyway, the people in Taiwan loved him. They had no qualms about coming up and touching him and cooing to him - because he was so different - a little blonde baby. They were just warm, kind people.
> 
> ...


Actually living in Taiwan would have given your dd and sil an opportunity to get to know the people and their culture, what a wonderful experience. Did you get a chance to visit them while they were posted there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, as been in St. Louis for a few days. Here is the arch, enjoy.


Welcome back Jane; hope you enjoyed your little holiday


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Again with the Cherf. What an identity crisis you must be going through.
> 
> So where is this Cherf supposedly posting in? Why can't she post there? Why can't I post where I choose?
> 
> ...


Finishing that job must feel great; do you have a project in mind for the yarn?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Actually I do, but make sure you top up the gas tank before you lend it to me, wow are you sure you want to lend out your newest model?


 :lol: good for you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She does indeed have friends! I'm proud to be one of them.


Count me too! Hugs to KGP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I see the hateful people have been here just to harass. Don't they have anything else to accomplish? They never show pictures of crafts.

Good morning ladies who just want to enjoy life.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I see the hateful people have been here just to harass. Don't they have anything else to accomplish? They never show pictures of crafts.
> 
> Good morning ladies who just want to enjoy life.


That coffee picture is so applicable to me. I'm on my 4th cup of coffee so far.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

When I posted my piece on sisters you will need in your lifetime, I did so to share as I have done since joining this site. You see I am in remission for ovarian cancer and this site was fun to visit. I am an avid knitter, Nana to 5 grandchildren, great Nana to 3 and have many dear friends. The piece I posted was especially dear to me as I received it in my e-mail when my best friend in the world was dying of pancreatic cancer and it took on special meaning......of course none of you would know that about me, when posting it I thought maybe it would mean something to someone else reading it. What I have read on this site has made me sad to think that grown women could have this much hate. 

I am leaving this thread but will leave you ALL with this thought for the day and it is sent from the bottom of my heart:

Subject: Cherokee teaching

The Cherokee grandfather was talking with his grandson, "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. "It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil - he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego. The other is good - he is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith.

This same fight is going on inside you - and inside every other person, too."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather which wolf would win.

The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I see the hateful people have been here just to harass. Don't they have anything else to accomplish? They never show pictures of crafts.
> 
> Good morning ladies who just want to enjoy life.


Janeway
where are your craft pictures? Mine are for all to see. Missed the sweaters? Can't see the mask in my Avatar? Missed the fact that I am an Artist? Now you show your stuff or be quiet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Jane; hope you enjoyed your little holiday


Thank you as it was nice but I am worn out to say the least but the weather was nice. Today off to the Dr. with an ear ache.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why are you being so hateful?


I think gardens are like our spirits. Those gardens that are green with life and joy and love produce spirits with good fruit- kindness, love and beauty. Those gardens that are dead and brittle produce strife, hatred and ugliness. I leave everyone to decide which garden they are producing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Ohhhh, there is no way I can be converted. I am very strong in my beliefs, have never hurt anyone or anything in my life. I used to be deeply nonconfrontational, but got very tired of being treated badly. Lots of evil in this world, but I won't let it be a part of mine


Whoa.

This garden is producing some unusual fruit, but I never would have expected to see the Devout Christians taking a self-proclaimed psychic and White Witch to their collective bosom.

Well, I admire your determination not let yourself be converted, Lolly--but it's impossible for me to believe that KC and the others won't make a major attempt nonetheless.

The unstoppable force is about to meet the immovable object...wonder how it's going to play out?


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> That is one flower I am unable to grow for some darn reason!!!


Nasturtiums grow best in poor soil.... maybe you're being too kind to them?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wish you could stay and continue to share your beautiful stories.


Nana5 said:


> When I posted my piece on sisters you will need in your lifetime, I did so to share as I have done since joining this site. You see I am in remission for ovarian cancer and this site was fun to visit. I am an avid knitter, Nana to 5 grandchildren, great Nana to 3 and have many dear friends. The piece I posted was especially dear to me as I received it in my e-mail when my best friend in the world was dying of pancreatic cancer and it took on special meaning......of course none of you would know that about me, when posting it I thought maybe it would mean something to someone else reading it. What I have read on this site has made me sad to think that grown women could have this much hate.
> 
> I am leaving this thread but will leave you ALL with this thought for the day and it is sent from the bottom of my heart:
> 
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> When I posted my piece on sisters you will need in your lifetime, I did so to share as I have done since joining this site. You see I am in remission for ovarian cancer and this site was fun to visit. I am an avid knitter, Nana to 5 grandchildren, great Nana to 3 and have many dear friends. The piece I posted was especially dear to me as I received it in my e-mail when my best friend in the world was dying of pancreatic cancer and it took on special meaning......of course none of you would know that about me, when posting it I thought maybe it would mean something to someone else reading it. What I have read on this site has made me sad to think that grown women could have this much hate.
> 
> I am leaving this thread but will leave you ALL with this thought for the day and it is sent from the bottom of my heart:
> 
> ...


I am sorry for what you are going through dear lady, and the lost of your friend. Your poem meant a lot to me. I hope that you will still come back and over look the bad post on here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> where are your craft pictures? Mine are for all to see. Missed the sweaters? Can't see the mask in my Avatar? Missed the fact that I am an Artist? Now you show your stuff or be quiet.


Here's my latest, I sew and knit. Obviously, it is seasonal but at least it is finished in time for the Fall!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> When I posted my piece on sisters you will need in your lifetime, I did so to share as I have done since joining this site. You see I am in remission for ovarian cancer and this site was fun to visit. I am an avid knitter, Nana to 5 grandchildren, great Nana to 3 and have many dear friends. The piece I posted was especially dear to me as I received it in my e-mail when my best friend in the world was dying of pancreatic cancer and it took on special meaning......of course none of you would know that about me, when posting it I thought maybe it would mean something to someone else reading it. What I have read on this site has made me sad to think that grown women could have this much hate.
> 
> I am leaving this thread but will leave you ALL with this thought for the day and it is sent from the bottom of my heart:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this Cherokee saying as it is very true! Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's my latest, I sew and knit. Obviously, it is seasonal but at least it is finished in time for the Fall!


Wow, you are very talented! Do you sew items for adults?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> where are your craft pictures? Mine are for all to see. Missed the sweaters? Can't see the mask in my Avatar? Missed the fact that I am an Artist? Now you show your stuff or be quiet.


I have posted dozens of shawls, etc., but have not seen any of your crafts. If you paint, please post as I would love to see them.

My latest finished shawl for charity.

Now your turn!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> Nasturtiums grow best in poor soil.... maybe you're being too kind to them?


That could be....I do tend to nurture the soil and fertilize. I'll try planting them near my native plants that don't require as much attention. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's my latest, I sew and knit. Obviously, it is seasonal but at least it is finished in time for the Fall!


That is lovely. Is it for a special young lady?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as it was nice but I am worn out to say the least but the weather was nice. Today off to the Dr. with an ear ache.


There is a great video on you tube with a baby elephant in a wading pool like this. As he rolls side to side, his skin squeaks against the pool side - it is so cute. I think you would enjoy watching it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have posted dozens of shawls, etc., but have not seen any of your crafts. If you paint, please post as I would love to see them.
> 
> My latest finished shawl for charity.
> 
> Now your turn!


Gorgeous colors! I have this pattern but have not knit it yet. Did you find the pattern fairly easy?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have posted dozens of shawls, etc., but have not seen any of your crafts. If you paint, please post as I would love to see them.
> 
> My latest finished shawl for charity.
> 
> Now your turn!


Huckleberry sure claims a lot of jobs. Artist, pilot, etc. I wonder what her real job is? She is on the Internet too much to have a job.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love your pretty wingspan shawl. Lovely colors. You have made how many of them over the years? How difficult is it to do??


Janeway said:


> I have posted dozens of shawls, etc., but have not seen any of your crafts. If you paint, please post as I would love to see them.
> 
> My latest finished shawl for charity.
> 
> Now your turn!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And the flowers are so good in salads. Good luck. I usually use a knife and puncture the shell (and only the outer shell) of the seed and then soak the seed about an hour and then wrap it in a wet paper towel overnight and plant. They are easy to sprout using this method.



GWPlver said:


> That could be....I do tend to nurture the soil and fertilize. I'll try planting them near my native plants that don't require as much attention. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have posted dozens of shawls, etc., but have not seen any of your crafts. If you paint, please post as I would love to see them.
> 
> My latest finished shawl for charity.
> 
> Now your turn!


Janeway
quite nice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, you are very talented! Do you sew items for adults?


Thank you. Yes, I sew for anything. I love to sew.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That is lovely. Is it for a special young lady?


Thank you. Here's her latest outfit encompassing both my sewing and knitting skills.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's another couple of projects I knitted last season.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> where are your craft pictures? Mine are for all to see. Missed the sweaters? Can't see the mask in my Avatar? Missed the fact that I am an Artist? Now you show your stuff or be quiet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They grow great in desert (poor) soil if they get a bit of water. Yummy & peppery to eat too.



Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> Nasturtiums grow best in poor soil.... maybe you're being too kind to them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What are the 'bad' posts? Ones you don't agree with? Maybe it's meant to teach something. Mankind never know it all.



theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry for what you are going through dear lady, and the lost of your friend. Your poem meant a lot to me. I hope that you will still come back and over look the bad post on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love it KGP and Janie as always you have done a wonderful job to give to someone else.

Huckleberry your knitting is very nice as is your sewing. Did you make the hat? or just the butterflys???


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have posted dozens of shawls, etc., but have not seen any of your crafts. If you paint, please post as I would love to see them.
> 
> My latest finished shawl for charity.
> 
> Now your turn!


Janeway
short memory? Was it not you who wanted to teach me gauge? Yeah, really? Remember the Bikini? Need new glasses as well, a large sculpture I made was my avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it KGP and Janie as always you have done a wonderful job to give to someone else.
> 
> Huckleberry your knitting is very nice as is your sewing. Did you make the hat? or just the butterflys???


theyarnlady.
thank you. Yes I made the hat. The 1st one I made, did not turn out so nice; wearable but not as refined.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always try to avoid assumptions. One's preconceived notions tend to influence them too much.

I know Huckleberry personally. She has more talent and energy than most human beings. She has also travelled all over the world. And she doesn't exaggerate about things she has no knowledge of. If you don't like her politics, that's your right. But she is a remarkable woman.



Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry sure claims a lot of jobs. Artist, pilot, etc. I wonder what her real job is? She is on the Internet too much to have a job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> What are the 'bad' posts? Ones you don't agree with? Maybe it's meant to teach something. Mankind never know it all.


I do not want to get into a fight with you, so you decide what I mean. I did not mean it any other way then what I posted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's my latest, I sew and knit. Obviously, it is seasonal but at least it is finished in time for the Fall!


KPG
nice job.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I always try to avoid assumptions. One's preconceived notions tend to influence them too much.
> 
> I know Huckleberry personally. She has more talent and energy than most human beings. She has also travelled all over the world. And she doesn't exaggerate about things she has no knowledge of. If you don't like her politics, that's your right. But she is a remarkable woman.


damemary
thank you very much. It sure helps to know each other personally, doesn't it. No speculating. Being a Pilot has connected us with other Pilots around the World and I have picked up a lot of crafting tips in other countries. Pilots are travellers by Heart. The Sky is our limit, kind of. How did Knit crazy come to the assumption that I am working? My whippersnapper takes good care of me. As to being online too much - really? Aren't these folks always full off assumptions? Now let them figure this one out. Poor things.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> What are the 'bad' posts? Ones you don't agree with? Maybe it's meant to teach something. Mankind never know it all.


The nasty posts are the critical, abusive posts of you, BrattyPatty, SmallFries, and Huckleberry. The tone is nasty. The intent is unfriendly, and the need to compete with people on crafting is unusually mean.

I usually like to see what others have made, but your intent to "best" others is clear. Unfortunately there is no "best" in you. I think you just enjoy conflict. I know you spread it everywhere on KP that you post. You have a limited circle of friends because all of you think you are better than others - smarter, funnier, and more entitled. Actually, you are just meaner.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry sure claims a lot of jobs. Artist, pilot, etc. I wonder what her real job is? She is on the Internet too much to have a job.


Knitcrazy
add Sculptor, Painter, Woodworker, Designer, Knitter, certified Decorator, Restorer, Pilot and first and foremost arm candy for my wonderful husband. In this family everyone is a Pilot. As to being on the Internet too much, actually very little, now figure that one out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quite the contrary. Could it be that we are intelligent people aware of the world around us, and apt to question first and accept second?



Knit crazy said:


> The nasty posts are the critical, abusive posts of you, BrattyPatty, SmallFries, and Huckleberry. The tone is nasty. The intent is unfriendly, and the need to compete with people on crafting is unusually mean.
> 
> I usually like to see what others have made, but your intent to "best" others is clear. Unfortunately there is no "best" in you. I think you just enjoy conflict. I know you spread it everywhere on KP that you post. You have a limited circle of friends because all of you think you are better than others - smarter, funnier, and more entitled. Actually, you are just meaner.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's my latest, I sew and knit. Obviously, it is seasonal but at least it is finished in time for the Fall!


KPG......Well.....Let it be said, you've impressed the heck out of me girlfriend! Your "outfit" is plain & simple magnificant! I'm also a seamstress (& knitter), but you are to be commended. I'm speechless! And, that doesn't happen often to me. Whew! Looks like something you should enter in a contest! I'd vote for & award you the Blue Ribbon!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And the flowers are so good in salads. Good luck. I usually use a knife and puncture the shell (and only the outer shell) of the seed and then soak the seed about an hour and then wrap it in a wet paper towel overnight and plant. They are easy to sprout using this method.


Do you leave the seed in the paper town & then plant both seed & towel...or...do you remove the paper towel before planting?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

enjoy.
Now you display some of your talents.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

That is beautiful, love that fabric. :-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> enjoy.


Very pretty Huck---VERY pretty indeed.....& black & white are my favorite combination....I'd post photos of my handiwork, but haven't yet mastered that particular art (posting photos) ...I must have my SIL assist me, he's such a dear...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This nastiness is visible to all on the thread, and you are losing credence with everyone. Showing your inability to behave civilly is not winning anyone to your side. No one wants you here. That's a shame. We could have had a real conversation within the parameters for the thread. But, you don't want that or friendship.


They always claim to want intelligent conversation/discussions yet this is how they behave. They are a sad bunch of people who will not be satisfied until they make everyone as miserable as they are. Well, it won't work.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Whoa.
> 
> This garden is producing some unusual fruit, but I never would have expected to see the Devout Christians taking a self-proclaimed psychic and White Witch to their collective bosom.
> 
> ...


There won't be anything to see, do believe in God.

:-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. Here's her latest outfit encompassing both my sewing and knitting skills.


Stop it! Stop it! You're making me feel so inadequate! Your sewing & knitting are to die for! OK, you can keep sending photos of your most wonderful talents - I'll just have to suck it up & make half an attempt to make things as nice as you do. Gosh, you must be so proud of yourself ---- hey ----- I'm proud of you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The nasty posts are the critical, abusive posts of you, BrattyPatty, SmallFries, and Huckleberry. The tone is nasty. The intent is unfriendly, and the need to compete with people on crafting is unusually mean.
> 
> I usually like to see what others have made, but your intent to "best" others is clear. Unfortunately there is no "best" in you. I think you just enjoy conflict. I know you spread it everywhere on KP that you post. You have a limited circle of friends because all of you think you are better than others - smarter, funnier, and more entitled. Actually, you are just meaner.


Knit crazy
too bad you do not like what you got when you asked for it. I did deliver, now it is your turn. Sorry it bothers you that we do well what we do. May I inform you that Pilots are very picky people. That keeps us aloft and alive. We seek perfection and take no shortcuts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Very pretty Huck---VERY pretty indeed.....& black & white are my favorite combination....I'd post photos of my handiwork, but haven't yet mastered that particular art (posting photos) ...I must have my SIL assist me, he's such a dear...


Same here Georgie--I'm knitting an afghan in a jeweled ripple pattern and crocheting squares that I hope someday (perhaps) may be worked into a throw. Both long-term projects, which is fortunate as it'll take me that long to figure out how to post some pics!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same here Georgie--I'm knitting an afghan in a jeweled ripple pattern and crocheting squares that I hope someday (perhaps) may be worked into a throw. Both long-term projects, which is fortunate as it'll take me that long to figure out how to post some pics!


My family, over the years, has come to the realization that when I tell them I'm making something for them for Christmas (birthday, anniversay, etc.) they are never told what year they can expect it. They just know they'll get it when they get it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same here Georgie--I'm knitting an afghan in a jeweled ripple pattern and crocheting squares that I hope someday (perhaps) may be worked into a throw. Both long-term projects, which is fortunate as it'll take me that long to figure out how to post some pics!


Good luck posting photos for us both Susan! Hope 1 future day to see evidence of our handiwork.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, FreedomFries back to harass after being kicked off KP.


I think smallfries be a much better name. As the name suggests she is of no importance. Ignore.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Good luck posting photos for us both Susan! Hope 1 future day to see evidence of our handiwork.


Let's hope--although I'm sure my things will look pretty pitiful next to the beautiful work being displayed here and around the site. It's one reason, I believe, that I haven't yet forced myself to learn how to post snaps--too embarrassing!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Ladies & Gentlemen:
Not going to write about nor take "sides" regarding these many pro & con posts --- just want to thank y'all for the photos of your handiwork - knitting - sewing - painting --- 'cause when I look at it in all it's beauty, it reminds me so very much of my Mother - she was a multi-talented lady - nothing my Mom couldn't do - all of the above & to perfection --- & in addition, always held down a full-time job. she & my Dad were a good team - when they married each other, they chose well. My Daddy was also a man of many talents. 

Back to our "skills" - Mama could do anything & everything. Thanks to y'all for bringing back these memories.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My family, over the years, has come to the realization that when I tell them I'm making something for them for Christmas (birthday, anniversay, etc.) they are never told what year they can expect it. They just know they'll get it when they get it.


Probably a good idea. A few years back I knitted "to order" with a fixed delivery date, and it was a huge mistake. I reversed the pattern for the baby blanket in the middle but didn't notice until the thing was finished. Had to send it overseas anyway--I'm still blushing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What person in their right mind would think they could be 'extinguished' by a picture of a raid can through the internet. Good gracious!! I think the correct word be exterminate like in "I will exterminate these cockroaches".


Careful Bratty. This could be interpreted as a threat. The same way old Huckleberry did with LTL's answer to her question. The melodrama that followed was quite amusing to watch. I would nominate her for an Emmy as she is not Oscar worthy. The way you all came to her defense certainly that was worthy of an ensemble cast Emmy. The drama is still rearing it's ugly head in other threads. Haven't you all given the drama queen enough feigned sympathy yet?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Careful Bratty. This could be interpreted as a threat. The same way old Huckleberry did with LTL's answer to her question. The melodrama that followed was quite amusing to watch. I would nominate her for an Emmy as she is not Oscar worthy. The way you all came to her defense certainly that was worthy of an ensemble cast Emmy. The drama is still rearing it's ugly head in other threads.


As well it should--LTL's post was over the line, and plenty of other KP members saw that and hit the report button--not just the lefties.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably a good idea. A few years back I knitted "to order" with a fixed delivery date, and it was a huge mistake. I reversed the pattern for the baby blanket in the middle but didn't notice until the thing was finished. Had to send it overseas anyway--I'm still blushing.


Don't be so hard on yourself. They probably never noticed the reversal of the pattern and should they have the nerve to question it you could simply tell them you wanted it reversable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Careful Bratty. This could be interpreted as a threat. The same way old Huckleberry did with LTL's answer to her question. The melodrama that followed was quite amusing to watch. I would nominate her for an Emmy as she is not Oscar worthy. The way you all came to her defense certainly that was worthy of an ensemble cast Emmy. The drama is still rearing it's ugly head in other threads. Haven't you all given the drama queen enough feigned sympathy yet?


Solowey, there is no threat there unless you are a cockroach. I thought all negative things were to be left in other threads. Still doing your nitpicking I see.That's ok. I would expect you to be yourself.

With that being said,move on.
The crafts displayed here are magnificent. I would post a photo of the baby sweater I am working on but it is still in 5 pieces.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. They probably never noticed the reversal of the pattern and should they have the nerve to question it you could simply tell them you wanted it reversable.


I'd like to think so--unfortunately my MIL is a whiz with the knitting needles and would have spotted the mistake in about two seconds. Still, she's pretty tactful, so you may be right--let's hope so, anyway!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you got Friends? Now that is amazing Grace.


If you want friends Huckleberry, you must first be one. Please stop constantly insulting me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She does indeed have friends! I'm proud to be one of them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Solowey, there is no threat there unless you are a cockroach. I thought all negative things were to be left in other threads. Still doing your nitpicking I see.That's ok. I would expect you to be yourself.
> 
> With that being said,move on.
> The crafts displayed here are magnificent. I would post a photo of the baby sweater I am working on but it is still in 5 pieces.


Well, don't forget to post when you get it completed! I made a sweater in January/February that came out perfectly except for the sleeves. Not sure what I did wrong but, as I reported at the time, they were so oversize I could have used them to flap my way to the moon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Count me too! Hugs to KGP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> When I posted my piece on sisters you will need in your lifetime, I did so to share as I have done since joining this site. You see I am in remission for ovarian cancer and this site was fun to visit. I am an avid knitter, Nana to 5 grandchildren, great Nana to 3 and have many dear friends. The piece I posted was especially dear to me as I received it in my e-mail when my best friend in the world was dying of pancreatic cancer and it took on special meaning......of course none of you would know that about me, when posting it I thought maybe it would mean something to someone else reading it. What I have read on this site has made me sad to think that grown women could have this much hate.
> 
> I am leaving this thread but will leave you ALL with this thought for the day and it is sent from the bottom of my heart:
> 
> ...


Wonderful story and lesson Nana5. I'm with you that so many can harbor so much hate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Very good advise. I'm so sorry you encountered the baddies on this site. They are getting worse every day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> enjoy.


Huck that black and white scarf is beautiful! So is the doll outfit.
You guys are inspiring me to knit faster. I am on crunch time trying to get 4 sweaters done for GD before she outgrows the size I am making them in.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck that black and white scarf is beautiful! So is the doll outfit.
> You guys are inspiring me to knit faster. I am on crunch time trying to get 4 sweaters done for GD before she outgrows the size I am making them in.


I thought I was ahead of the game as I had made many items and set them aside in my grandmother's hope chest. Then my son and DIL had to go ahead and produce twins. Now I'm still behind!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Talk about behind, My shelf santa head am carving since last year. Has gotten to the point where the wink of one eye is done. It was suppose to be done last fall. But the way I look at it if it is not done by christmas tell everyone I have a good start on nexts year's project.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Solowey, there is no threat there unless you are a cockroach. I thought all negative things were to be left in other threads. Still doing your nitpicking I see.That's ok. I would expect you to be yourself.


So did I until I saw your many posts in previous pages. Nothing nice going on there. How you can be in denial of your behavior and pick on others screams of mental problems.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG......Well.....Let it be said, you've impressed the heck out of me girlfriend! Your "outfit" is plain & simple magnificant! I'm also a seamstress (& knitter), but you are to be commended. I'm speechless! And, that doesn't happen often to me. Whew! Looks like something you should enter in a contest! I'd vote for & award you the Blue Ribbon!


Thank you so much GG. I appreciate your compliments. I could post more finished items, but I only posted some of mine since Huck keeps on hucking everyone to post pics of our created items. I think it is conceited to do so unless in the appropriate picture threads, but without photos Huck believes KP posters aren't capable - she has no faith and needs proof I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> That is beautiful, love that fabric. :-D


If this post is to me, thanks! I think I'm the first one to recently post something made with fabric?

Hope you are doing well Lolly - nice to hear from you again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Very pretty Huck---VERY pretty indeed.....& black & white are my favorite combination....I'd post photos of my handiwork, but haven't yet mastered that particular art (posting photos) ...I must have my SIL assist me, he's such a dear...


Looking forward to see some of your creations too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP you are really blessed with so many talents, decorating sewing knitting and am sure more. 

My mother was a wonderful artist she painted in oils and water color and chalk. I have so many on my walls here. I have one of her gifts do water color, but will never be as good as she was. 
Her favorite saying was to think I wasted all those years cleaning the house. She started taking college art courses in her 60's. 
I found her last year in high school annual a while back. When ask what she wanted to be in the future wrote the first women president. That was in the early 40's. That was my mom full of courage and strong. She may have never made President but she was the perfect mom.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck that black and white scarf is beautiful! So is the doll outfit.
> You guys are inspiring me to knit faster. I am on crunch time trying to get 4 sweaters done for GD before she outgrows the size I am making them in.


Well, at least you have some numbers to go by. One of my husband's nieces lives overseas, and she's a big girl--not overweight in the least, but simply TALL with large bones (her mom's 6 ft). Impossible to knit for as I can't take her measurements myself and her mother seems too embarrassed to send accurate numbers. In that Eastern European village dainty and petite is considered the ideal for girls and women, even when it's just not the case--kind of like American women cramming their feet into shoes two sizes to small.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looking forward to see some of your creations too!


me too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They always claim to want intelligent conversation/discussions yet this is how they behave. They are a sad bunch of people who will not be satisfied until they make everyone as miserable as they are. Well, it won't work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I thought I was ahead of the game as I had made many items and set them aside in my grandmother's hope chest. Then my son and DIL had to go ahead and produce twins. Now I'm still behind!


LOL Thumper. Do we ever get ahead?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP ,you are the sweetest lady, and love knowing you. I am glad I have gotten to know you. You always surpise me with your talent and kindness.

Plus I love your sense of humor :thumbup:

If I have to correct my spelling one more time with edit I am just going to pm my thoughts to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Stop it! Stop it! You're making me feel so inadequate! Your sewing & knitting are to die for! OK, you can keep sending photos of your most wonderful talents - I'll just have to suck it up & make half an attempt to make things as nice as you do. Gosh, you must be so proud of yourself ---- hey ----- I'm proud of you!


 :-D I do not post in order to make you feel inadequate. I posted because I was tired of Huck challenging everyone that posted text posts but not project posts must not be capable. So, I decided to prove I can knit and sew. Not to impress, but to prove I can. Please share some of your projects as I'm sure they are beautiful. GG, it isn't a competition here, its a sharing between friends!

BTW: I actually did enter a sewing for children competition this past spring and came in second with my dress - for that I _was_ proud of my work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My family, over the years, has come to the realization that when I tell them I'm making something for them for Christmas (birthday, anniversay, etc.) they are never told what year they can expect it. They just know they'll get it when they get it.


 :XD: I'm the same way. Love your thought process.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.


The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn


The Black is alpaca that I helped to get sheared, skirted the fleece, washed the fleece, flicked, spun and then two plied it. I have over a thousand yards and need to finish spinning the fleece

The pinkish art yarn is for fun, and I have about 400-500 yards, forgot to measure it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.
> 
> The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh they are beautiful. Do you sell your yarn or just use it for yourself? Love them just love them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I have about 3000 yards of this, that I worked on this Spring


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Before I forget how do you measure your yarn?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP you are really blessed with so many talents, decorating sewing knitting and am sure more.
> 
> My mother was a wonderful artist she painted in oils and water color and chalk. I have so many on my walls here. I have one of her gifts do water color, but will never be as good as she was.
> Her favorite saying was to think I wasted all those years cleaning the house. She started taking college art courses in her 60's.
> I found her last year in high school annual a while back. When ask what she wanted to be in the future wrote the first women president. That was in the early 40's. That was my mom full of courage and strong. She may have never made President but she was the perfect mom.


Thank you Yarnie. I do feel God has given me some special talents. I've taught both sewing and knitting classes even though I have no formal training. My grandmother taught me to knit and my Mom and in high school how to sew. I guess God took me from there! I make so many things, I have to give them away or sell them, hence, why my name is KnitPresentGifts! I think I forgot to add Sew in my ID as it is part of my life.

I'm good with paper, painting, designing, ceramics, play piano, handbells, etc. and am very good on home projects, too, I guess. If I think I can, I'll try!

I love to hear about your Mother. She sounds like a woman of love, talent and spunk. I like spunk and am sure you follow in her footsteps!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much

No I make things from them. I just bought a pattern that talked to me to use the green yarn with.

The pink I might make up for my daughter, but she is more of the black alpaca kinda gal

The other, just finished it, and it has not talked to me yet


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Before I forget how do you measure your yarn?


I could buy a yarn counter, but I usually count how many rotations of the skein winder it takes and give my best guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP ,you are the sweetest lady, and love knowing you. I am glad I have gotten to know you. You always surpise me with your talent and kindness.
> 
> Plus I love your sense of humor :thumbup:
> 
> If I have to correct my spelling one more time with edit I am just going to pm my thoughts to you.


I'll look for your PM. I think my mom stood in the wrong lines and didn't get me a sense of humor - you are one of the KP posters that continually cracks _me_ up. 

I believe you were one of the first KPers to welcome me on-line and our friendship has been secure ever since! So glad you began this thread as more friendships are forming .... :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.
> 
> The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn
> 
> ...


LTL !!!! Beautiful!!!! I have no idea how you do as you do, but, man is your yarn and work gorgeous. Please share photos when these yarns become something. I would love to see them.

Again - fantastic!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have about 3000 yards of this, that I worked on this Spring


A year before mom died she learn how to clean carded and spin wool. She had a loom that she did weaving on. She always told me how much work it was to do it all. So wow you are in a class of women that do all that work. After listening to her and how much time ect it took. You amaze me lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I have about 3000 yards of this, that I worked on this Spring


I want this! PM'ing my addy to you. Please pay this forward.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> No I make things from them. I just bought a pattern that talked to me to use the green yarn with.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

With friends like you kpg, I will be yarnless


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> With friends like you kpg, I will be yarnless


Perhaps, but won't you always have a reason to buy or create more yarn?

You're welcome.

BTW: i'll cover the shipping costs of your pay-forward.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> With friends like you kpg, I will be yarnless


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps, but won't you always have a reason to buy or create more yarn?
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> BTW: i'll cover the shipping costs of your pay-forward.


Shipping is cheap it is the 'handling' that will bankrupt you.

Guess I do know how to spin, huh. But I am a novice compared to my friends.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They always claim to want intelligent conversation/discussions yet this is how they behave. They are a sad bunch of people who will not be satisfied until they make everyone as miserable as they are. Well, it won't work.


These are very sick people. SmallFries is psychotic, Huckleberry is a narcissist, CheekyBlighter is very manic at times and angry, Damemary is just malicious. They all need help, but there is no help for narcissism, which explains the meanness. It's a permanent personality disorder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Shipping is cheap it is the 'handling' that will bankrupt you.


 :lol: :lol: I'll try to keep up. Keep it coming ... I'll let you know when I've had enough, I mean, no more $.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> These are very sick people. SmallFries is psychotic, Huckleberry is a narcissist, CheekyBlighter is very manic at times and angry, Damemary is just malicious. They all need help, but there is no help for narcissism, which explains the meanness. It's a permanent personality disorder.


This thread was moving along nicely today, KC. Was all of that necessary? You and solowey are the only ones doing the name calling and posting negatively against people. Can't you just let it go?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shipping is cheap it is the 'handling' that will bankrupt you.
> 
> Guess I do know how to spin, huh. But I am a novice compared to my friends.


The reference is to spinning yarn. Not spinning yarns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> These are very sick people. SmallFries is psychotic, Huckleberry is a narcissist, CheekyBlighter is very manic at times and angry, Damemary is just malicious. They all need help, but there is no help for narcissism, which explains the meanness. It's a permanent personality disorder.


They are beside themselves since we don't participate in 'their' threads often where they would like us to so they can berate us, so they invade on those threads the best and brightest enjoy instead.

Ignore them. (BTW: you forgot to name a few too!)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are beside themselves since we don't participate in 'their' threads often where they would like us to so they can berate us, so they invade on those threads the best and brightest enjoy instead.
> 
> Ignore them. (BTW: you forgot to name a few too!)


Guess KPG just added herself to the list.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are beside themselves since we don't participate in 'their' threads often where they would like us to so they can berate us, so they invade on those threads the best and brightest enjoy instead.
> 
> Ignore them. (BTW: you forgot to name a few too!)


I know that I left out a few. I just haven't been able to accurately diagnose them. So far, BrattyPatty just seems childish and like her name, Bratty. She just wants to hurt people.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.
> 
> The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn
> 
> ...


How beautiful that is, love it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> enjoy


Those are so pretty. What kind of Iris are those? Love flowers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nana5 said:


> When I posted my piece on sisters you will need in your lifetime, I did so to share as I have done since joining this site. You see I am in remission for ovarian cancer and this site was fun to visit. I am an avid knitter, Nana to 5 grandchildren, great Nana to 3 and have many dear friends. The piece I posted was especially dear to me as I received it in my e-mail when my best friend in the world was dying of pancreatic cancer and it took on special meaning......of course none of you would know that about me, when posting it I thought maybe it would mean something to someone else reading it. What I have read on this site has made me sad to think that grown women could have this much hate.
> 
> I am leaving this thread but will leave you ALL with this thought for the day and it is sent from the bottom of my heart:
> 
> ...


Nana5 your postings have struck a chord in me and in others. There is much that is good here and while I agree that there are some very nasty posts here also, I'm trying to stick to the positive intentions that Yarnie used to begin this thread.

Prayers for you that your health continues to improve and that your kind thoughts continue to give others encouragement


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. Here's her latest outfit encompassing both my sewing and knitting skills.


Beautiful work! Love both of them.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If this post is to me, thanks! I think I'm the first one to recently post something made with fabric?
> 
> Hope you are doing well Lolly - nice to hear from you again.


Yes that outfit is beautiful. Wonderful choice of fabric.I haven't used my sewing machine for awhile, I used to sew outfits for my son, he's 9 now, he appreciates the knitted items, but I don't know about sewing.I should take it out and give it a good oiling.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know that I left out a few. I just haven't been able to accurately diagnose them. So far, BrattyPatty just seems childish and like her name, Bratty. She just wants to hurt people.


By talking about knitting and complimenting everyone's projects?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Righter news posted on DP&P I am not righter it again get it. Righter (writer)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> As well it should--LTL's post was over the line, and plenty of other KP members saw that and hit the report button--not just the lefties.


How do you know?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D I do not post in order to make you feel inadequate. I posted because I was tired of Huck challenging everyone that posted text posts but not project posts must not be capable. So, I decided to prove I can knit and sew. Not to impress, but to prove I can. Please share some of your projects as I'm sure they are beautiful. GG, it isn't a competition here, its a sharing between friends!
> 
> BTW: I actually did enter a sewing for children competition this past spring and came in second with my dress - for that I _was_ proud of my work.


KPG
hold it padner. Do you always have to lie about everything? It was not me who challenged to show our crafts, it was one of your buddies and now you want to complain about me? Get with it and get it right. Darn you are a mess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful work! Love both of them.


Thanks CB.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter news posted on DP&P I am not righter it again get it. Righter (writer)


theyarnlady
let's hope that what you write will some day make any sense. Holy cow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, don't forget to post when you get it completed! I made a sweater in January/February that came out perfectly except for the sleeves. Not sure what I did wrong but, as I reported at the time, they were so oversize I could have used them to flap my way to the moon.


susanmos2000
could you possibly donate that special flying gear to return some folks to where they came from?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Yes that outfit is beautiful. Wonderful choice of fabric.I haven't used my sewing machine for awhile, I used to sew outfits for my son, he's 9 now, he appreciates the knitted items, but I don't know about sewing.I should take it out and give it a good oiling.


Thanks Lolly. I decided to lightly quilt the jacket as I made a tank top to match the skirt. That way, she can wear it through warm or cool weather, with or without a turtleneck underneath. The fabrics were from Joann's believe it or not, and I've never oiled either of my sewing machines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.
> 
> The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn
> 
> ...


That is the first time I have seen your yarn. So pretty. 
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> let's hope that what you write will some day make any sense. Holy cow.


and lets hope some day you will stop criticizing me. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Actually I do, but make sure you top up the gas tank before you lend it to me, wow are you sure you want to lend out your newest model?


Lolly12
now that is cute. I love your vehicle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> hold it padner. Do you always have to lie about everything? It was not me who challenged to show our crafts, it was one of your buddies and now you want to complain about me? Get with it and get it right. Darn you are a mess.


I have not lied. You have repeatedly asked KP's among whom you post to post pics of our projects. You also asked recently in this thread. So I have no idea what you are complaining about now but you always find something. Also, I replied to someone other than you.

Please stop insulting me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck that black and white scarf is beautiful! So is the doll outfit.
> You guys are inspiring me to knit faster. I am on crunch time trying to get 4 sweaters done for GD before she outgrows the size I am making them in.


Bratty Patty
I am just trying to bring myself up to your skill level. I saw all your creations. Fabulous.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie, you made sense to me, as you always do. Some people have no sense of humor


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> and lets hope some day you will stop criticizing me. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: and all of us


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Yes that outfit is beautiful. Wonderful choice of fabric.I haven't used my sewing machine for awhile, I used to sew outfits for my son, he's 9 now, he appreciates the knitted items, but I don't know about sewing.I should take it out and give it a good oiling.


I used to make most of my clothes and my girls' clothes. I think I got burned out, but I do like challenges. One was a Laura Ingalls Wilder costume for a great-niece. My SIL called and said my GN's 4th grade class wanted each student to dress as a historical character. She doesn't sew but asked me to make it. I found a pattern for $10, but that was too expensive for my SIL. I did find material that was reasonably priced. So I bought the material, and made my own pattern. I even made pantalets and a bonnet. She was lovely on it.

I wouldn't get much time for my true loves, knitting and quilting, if I sewed all the time. So, now I quilt and knit.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

And here they are the ogres themselves, cherf and LTL. Such a pair and so funny. I know you loved the pictures I gave you. I thought you were going to share them with the coven in the garden? Don't be shy, you are both so lovely.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I am just trying to bring myself up to your skill level. I saw all your creations. Fabulous.


Thanks, Huck. Once I am finished with the baby sweaters and hats, I will be knitting a jacket for myself. And a cowl. Both will be thick wool on big needles. It is on the casual side and will go great with jeans.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Very pretty Huck---VERY pretty indeed.....& black & white are my favorite combination....I'd post photos of my handiwork, but haven't yet mastered that particular art (posting photos) ...I must have my SIL assist me, he's such a dear...


Georgiegirl
thank you very much. To me the nicest things made are always the first ones since they become the cornerstone for all to come.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wow, what a wonderful display of creative talent from Jane, KPG and Huck! I love to knit, crochet and cross stitch and embroider but sad to say that I have no talents in the sewing department.

A couple of recently finished projects


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.
> 
> The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn
> 
> ...


lovethelake
I really like the first Skein. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are so pretty. What kind of Iris are those? Love flowers.


Country Bumpkins
Russian Irises. Strong in color and dainty compared to others I have in the Garden.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> By talking about knitting and complimenting everyone's projects?


Bratty Patty
we love you just the way you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Lolly. I decided to lightly quilt the jacket as I made a tank top to match the skirt. That way, she can wear it through warm or cool weather, with or without a turtleneck underneath. The fabrics were from Joann's believe it or not, and I've never oiled either of my sewing machines.


KPG
some Sergers do not need oiling but Sewing machines definitely do. Some more than others and good sewing machine Oil should be used only. Also regular cleaning is indicated and when doing so do not forget the bobbin enlosure. I clean my equipment after each 5 hour use and more often if very fuzzy fabric has been sewn. My industrial machine gets a cleaning each use.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow, what a wonderful display of creative talent from Jane, KPG and Huck! I love to knit, crochet and cross stitch and embroider but sad to say that I have no talents in the sewing department.
> 
> A couple of recently finished projects


Is that pink one felted?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow, what a wonderful display of creative talent from Jane, KPG and Huck! I love to knit, crochet and cross stitch and embroider but sad to say that I have no talents in the sewing department.
> 
> A couple of recently finished projects


Those are so beautiful WCK. Are you going to sell them in your shop?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Huck

Must admit that the alpaca (black) feels the yummiest, followed by the green one. But the first one will find it's voice and tell me what she wants to be


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Thought I would share some of my yarns that I plied over the past few days.
> 
> The multi brown colored one is about 600 yards. The batt was made by the same artist as the pink yarn
> 
> ...


Your yarns are beautiful; love the colours and texture. Have you got projects in mind for them? It must be a special feeling to complete a project that is yours from beginning to end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have about 3000 yards of this, that I worked on this Spring


My favourite colours are included in this yarn, so beautiful. Did you do the dyeing yourself too?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A lot of us here both sew and knit. Has anyone ever used your serger to sew the pieces of your sweaters together?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow, what a wonderful display of creative talent from Jane, KPG and Huck! I love to knit, crochet and cross stitch and embroider but sad to say that I have no talents in the sewing department.
> 
> A couple of recently finished projects


west coast kitty
I see lots of talent in your creations. If you have a sewing machine, make a simple apron, embroider it and go from there. I know you can. I will post a picture to show you how simple it can be to make an Apron. To encourage others to sew, that is the item I have them make as a first. It can never go wrong.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2547624/426-450
> 
> Sticks and stones, Honeydew. You're not exactly a role model yourself.


I'm not at all surprised, smallfries.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> hold it padner. Do you always have to lie about everything? It was not me who challenged to show our crafts, it was one of your buddies and now you want to complain about me? Get with it and get it right. Darn you are a mess.


You miss the biggest laugh. It's yet more proof that she's Cherf, who has a business on etsy selling her homemade children's clothes. If she's NOT lying about the sewing, she's lying about not being Cherf (or Tuesflight11 on Ravelry). She can't have it both ways, lol!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A lot of us here both sew and knit. Has anyone ever used your serger to sew the pieces of your sweaters together?


Bratty Patty
I have on finely knitted items. I recommend it for straight lines only unless you are an Expert in serging. You can however use the overcast stitch on a sewing machine for that as well. Practicing first is the key to success.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> You miss the biggest laugh. It's yet more proof that she's Cherf, who has a business on etsy selling her homemade children's clothes. If she's NOT lying about the sewing, she's lying about not being Cherf (or Tuesflight11 on Ravelry). She can't have it both ways, lol!


Smallfries
Bingo.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I really like the first Skein. Beautiful colors.


Yeah, I really like that one, too. I'd arm wrestle you for it if it would make any difference. However, it wouldn't so I guess you're off the hook.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Righter news posted on DP&P I am not righter it again get it. Righter (writer)


 :lol: will kpg and I have to get the cameras out again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> let's hope that what you write will some day make any sense. Holy cow.


Huck - nothing wrong with friends having a little fun; humour takes many forms


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Is that pink one felted?


it's nuno felted onto silk gauze


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2547624/426-450
> 
> Sticks and stones, Honeydew. You're not exactly a role model yourself.


since it seem so important I would wish if you all go to Ravelry there are two lovely sites that some here are on also you may want to join Banana's for Ingried and Rubberneckers. But please read before joining in. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I love your work. Are they samples that you make for your shop? What do you do when you put up new ones with the ones you are replaceing? Do you sell them??


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sep 24, 13 18:14:14
Smallfries
new user
Joined: Sep 22, 13
Messages: 40
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: in hiding 
LoveTheLake wrote:
Speaking of bullies what about greasy tator, Buck and the brat? They are so nasty. They must have no talent at fiber arts and spew hate at anyone that does.

pathetic.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2547624/426-450

Sticks and stones, Honeydew. You're not exactly a role model yourself.

Smallfries

Isn't this a violation of terms both here and on Ravelry?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

For the Man who has everything, well almost. Need to get an elegant walking Stick to go with it. Am looking. Knitted in Rug Yarn to withstand any weather. By the way, no pattern used.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Sep 24, 13 18:14:14
> Smallfries
> new user
> Joined: Sep 22, 13
> ...


Well lovethelake
I shall prove that I am deep into fiber arts. Now try to match it. I got lots more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sep 24, 13 18:14:14
> Smallfries
> new user
> Joined: Sep 22, 13
> ...


Proud of you lady,wouldn't miss having you for a friend. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> For the Man who has everything, well almost. Need to get an elegant walking Stick to go with it. Am looking. Knitted in Rug Yarn to withstand any weather.


I really like the hat. Rug yarn is it water proof?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

from the Woodworker Huck:


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> since it seem so important I would wish if you all go to Ravelry there are two lovely sites that some here are on also you may want to join Banana's for Ingried and Rubberneckers. But please read before joining in. :thumbup:


Thanks, Darling. But you're far behind the curve.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have not lied. You have repeatedly asked KP's among whom you post to post pics of our projects. You also asked recently in this thread. So I have no idea what you are complaining about now but you always find something. Also, I replied to someone other than you.
> 
> Please stop insulting me.


You've repeatedly lied. But what else would we expect from you, Cherf, given the nasty name you chose for yourself and now deny.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cherf


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

more creations. As per your requests. Always be careful what you ask for.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Well lovethelake
> I shall prove that I am deep into fiber arts. Now try to match it. I got lots more.


knock yourself out

You have nothing to prove to me. I am not into competition, especially with the Arts. Seems to cheapens the spirituality of creativity


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Sep 24, 13 18:14:14
> Smallfries
> new user
> Joined: Sep 22, 13
> ...


Why so ashamed? If you stand behind your words, why hide them away and attack the person who sheds light on your hypocrisy?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

tsk tsk small fry:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=small+fries


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Smallfries said:


> Why so ashamed? If you stand behind your words, why hide them away and attack the person who sheds light on your hypocrisy?


Smallfries
sad when a person has no core. I think jealousy is eating some alive and that keeps them from maturing. Even Obamacare cannot cure that. There is no cure for jealousy, unfortunately.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Why so ashamed? If you stand behind your words, why hide them away and attack the person who sheds light on your hypocrisy?


Not at all ashamed, I just believe in following the rules and not violate 'terms of service' which would get me kicked off of KP which happened to you.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lolly12
> now that is cute. I love your vehicle.


I do too, it's great on gas. I can get to Ireland in just a couple of hours, much quicker than the airlines, and much cheaper .Always looking for the most bang for my buck.

:thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> You've repeatedly lied. But what else would we expect from you, Cherf, given the nasty name you chose for yourself and now deny.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cherf


I didn't know "Cherf" meant any of those things. Eww.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> For the Man who has everything, well almost. Need to get an elegant walking Stick to go with it. Am looking. Knitted in Rug Yarn to withstand any weather. By the way, no pattern used.


Wow, I could use that on one of my flights

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are so beautiful WCK. Are you going to sell them in your shop?


Thanks CB. I make some as gifts and donations but I do sell the samples. Then I can use a different colour of yarn and make up another sample.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk small fry:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=small+fries


Sounds like fun. You offering?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I do too, it's great on gas. I can get to Ireland in just a couple of hours, much quicker than the airlines, and much cheaper .Always looking for the most bang for my buck.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not at all ashamed, I just believe in following the rules and not violate 'terms of service' which would get me kicked off of KP which happened to you.


Actually, no. Hasn't happened to me yet, but I keep hoping.

Golly, Gee. Was she fast enough? Can't wait to find out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Why so ashamed? If you stand behind your words, why hide them away and attack the person who sheds light on your hypocrisy?


I've wondered that too. Those comments are far from pleasant, but they're not obscene. Why not just say them here if that's what you're thinking?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Thanks, Darling. But you're far behind the curve.


I am curvy you just don't know it. In fact I curve alot when I do my carving. I like to use sharp blades it carves the wood better and not the hand. Dull Blades will not cut the wood, and could slip and cut your fingers ect. I have found if you use a quilter thumb it help protect your fingers. As I tell my classes I don't like blood mine or theirs . Good tip as they always listen and learn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> west coast kitty
> I see lots of talent in your creations. If you have a sewing machine, make a simple apron, embroider it and go from there. I know you can. I will post a picture to show you how simple it can be to make an Apron. To encourage others to sew, that is the item I have them make as a first. It can never go wrong.


Thanks Huck. I think an apron was my first project in Home Ec in the 10th grade. Over the years also did some simple curtains, cushions and a few other projects but I don't really enjoy sewing so decided to just do what I enjoy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Actually, no. Hasn't happened to me yet, but I keep hoping.
> 
> Golly, Gee. Was she fast enough? Can't wait to find out.


Hmm....that was about twenty seconds. My guess is, No.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow, what a wonderful display of creative talent from Jane, KPG and Huck! I love to knit, crochet and cross stitch and embroider but sad to say that I have no talents in the sewing department.
> 
> A couple of recently finished projects


Very nice WCK. I especially like the coral scarf!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Well lovethelake
> I shall prove that I am deep into fiber arts. Now try to match it. I got lots more.


This thread is not a competition Huck. Only you have such low esteem as to need to best others with accomplishments. It is a shame that is all you have to offer here. Narcissists have this need to be petted and complimented, and you prove you have that need. You also have a need to hurt others with criticism. Fortunately for you we don't need to continually criticize you. We could, but we don't because we don't have your disorder and are kinder despite your provocation. As one friend to another, get psychological help for your problem. Your life will be better.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm....that was about twenty seconds. My guess is, No.


Life is full of risks. ROTFL!

Off to have a real life for the rest of the evening. Keep up the good fight. I can't wait to find if I've been banned like LovetheLake was over the wreath nastiness. I'm assuming that's why she likes to imagine others getting booted. Less embarrassing if she has company.


----------



## Smallfries (Sep 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This thread is not a competition Huck. Only you have such low esteem as to need to best others with accomplishments. It is a shame that is all you have to offer here. Narcissists have this need to be petted and complimented, and you prove you have that need. You also have a need to hurt others with criticism. Fortunately for you we don't need to continually criticize you. We could, but we don't because we don't have your disorder and are kinder despite your provocation. As one friend to another, get psychological help for your problem. Your life will be better.


One general rule of life before I log off for the night: People tend to project. Liers are the first to accuse others of fibbing. Thieves are the most paranoid about their own property. And who's the quickest to make amateur diagnoses of others, based on limited information? Those who have the most to worry about in their own lives.

Think about it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This thread is not a competition Huck. Only you have such low esteem as to need to best others with accomplishments. It is a shame that is all you have to offer here. Narcissists have this need to be petted and complimented, and you prove you have that need.


Guess you missed the "love in" on this thread earlier today, KC. Oh yes--you were shoveling the manure over on FF at the time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Bye, Smallfries. Thanks for the chuckles!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Guess you missed the "love in" on this thread earlier today, KC. Oh yes--you were shoveling the manure over on FF at the time.


Such hate for the truth.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am curvy you just don't know it. In fact I curve alot when I do my carving. I like to use sharp blades it carves the wood better and not the hand. Dull Blades will not cut the wood, and could slip and cut your fingers ect. I have found if you use a quilter thumb it help protect your fingers. As I tell my classes I don't like blood mine or theirs . Good tip as they always listen and learn.


Yarnie, I remember seeing your carved Santa long time ago, and I wish you'd post pictures again. I loved those Santas! I wanted to buy one just from the photo.
I've enjoyed seeing everyone's handiwork. Beautiful things. LTL, I loved your yarn! Huck, you're multi-talented. If I missed anyone, I'm sorry. Everything looks great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very nice WCK. I especially like the coral scarf!


Thanks KPG, but I can't take the credit for it. It was nuno felted by a very good friend with many talents - she spins, knits, felts, wet and needle felts, is an herbalist and master gardener


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Bye, Smallfries. Thanks for the chuckles!


Susan, it is unkind to make fun of the disabled.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG, but I can't take the credit for it. It was nuno felted by a very good friend with many talents - she spins, knits, felts, wet and needle felts, is an herbalist and master gardener


Please, may I ask what nuno is?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am finishing up my third Christmas present.

Then I am going to make something for my best buddy, just can't figure out what to make her. She doesn't wear scarves, shawls, mitten, or hats. So am really going to have to think what to make for her. She is tough, thank goodness that I have time to ponder. I would even make her a cuddly afghan but she crochets, and has tons of them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Susan, it is unkind to make fun of the disabled.


Lighten up. At least SmallFries speaks her mind, openly and honestly. I'd much rather read a few naughty words here on the thread than hear, second-hand, about the vile insults being spewed on other sites.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> I do too, it's great on gas. I can get to Ireland in just a couple of hours, much quicker than the airlines, and much cheaper .Always looking for the most bang for my buck.
> 
> :thumbup:


Lolly12
always nice to hear about engergy saving.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Please, may I ask what nuno is?


It is felting technique that involves silk


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am finishing up my third Christmas present.
> 
> Then I am going to make something for my best buddy, just can't figure out what to make her. She doesn't wear scarves, shawls, mitten, or hats. So am really going to have to think what to make for her. She is tough, thank goodness that I have time to ponder. I would even make her a cuddly afghan but she crochets, and has tons of them.


lovethelake
a woman never has enough purses. Felt one from some of that pretty yarn,


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

huuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Huck. I think an apron was my first project in Home Ec in the 10th grade. Over the years also did some simple curtains, cushions and a few other projects but I don't really enjoy sewing so decided to just do what I enjoy.


West coast kitty
I understand. Do what gives you pleasure. I go in spurts except for painting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Please, may I ask what nuno is?


It's wet felting carded wool onto a light weight fabric - usually silk. You can use a fine silk scarf as a base and if it has a pattern in it, the felting process will emphasize the pattern. My friend has also worked it onto cotton cheese cloth as a beginner class


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have done some similar things. My daughter came home and told me they were going to have their first grade class in the mall the next day. They were to represent the one room country school, using slates etc. The next morning she went to school with a calico long dress with a bonnet.
> 
> The next year, my son's kindergarten class was studying the circus.  He was to be the ringmaster. Since I was told on a Friday I had time to by red and black gabardine to make black pants, red blazer, cummerbund, bow tie. and a felt top hat. He wore his sisters blouse with ruffles down the front.
> 
> Both of them wore the clothes many times to school.


That sounds familiar--I was a "pioneer girl" for Halloween four years in a row. My mother made the dress and it wore like iron--every year she'd simply stitch up a new bonnet and I'd be set.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am finishing up my third Christmas present.
> 
> Then I am going to make something for my best buddy, just can't figure out what to make her. She doesn't wear scarves, shawls, mitten, or hats. So am really going to have to think what to make for her. She is tough, thank goodness that I have time to ponder. I would even make her a cuddly afghan but she crochets, and has tons of them.


Do you think she might like boot toppers, socks or slippers?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This thread is not a competition Huck. Only you have such low esteem as to need to best others with accomplishments. It is a shame that is all you have to offer here. Narcissists have this need to be petted and complimented, and you prove you have that need. You also have a need to hurt others with criticism. Fortunately for you we don't need to continually criticize you. We could, but we don't because we don't have your disorder and are kinder despite your provocation. As one friend to another, get psychological help for your problem. Your life will be better.


Knit crazy 
sorry you have so many problems you want to transplant. I am no fertile ground for that. As to this not being a competition, you are right and I understand that. There is only one person I compete with and that is myself. I simply filled the wishes of some of your friends. Ask and you shall receive, knock on my door and I shall open it. You understand that, don't you!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> a woman never has enough purses. Felt one from some of that pretty yarn,


I am a one bag at a time kinda gal. I buy one and then use it until it dies. I have a leather purse and a tote I felted that I use for my lunch, thermos and project carry-all. I've been using them both for about 4 years now. They've got plenty of mileage left in them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think she might like boot toppers, socks or slippers?


Thanks another good idea. But we don't get that cold in Virginia, and if we did she is a Southern Sissy and will stay inside

Love the ideas, keep 'em coming

Thanks again


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am finishing up my third Christmas present.
> 
> Then I am going to make something for my best buddy, just can't figure out what to make her. She doesn't wear scarves, shawls, mitten, or hats. So am really going to have to think what to make for her. She is tough, thank goodness that I have time to ponder. I would even make her a cuddly afghan but she crochets, and has tons of them.


Wouldn't she like a sweater, cardigan or vest?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Gorgeous colors! I have this pattern but have not knit it yet. Did you find the pattern fairly easy?


Yes, it is so much fun you don't want to put it down!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think she might like boot toppers, socks or slippers?


making boot topers for granddaughter in college. Have to in fashion with that one. Last year it was a slouch hat. But it had to be in black was offal to make. to hard to see stitches.never do black yarn again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy
so you become well informed about what I do, here is some more, Silk ties I made for my sweetheart. One with the Roosters on it was for a ladies Luncheon at which he was the Guest of Honor. My friends adore him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yarnie, I remember seeing your carved Santa long time ago, and I wish you'd post pictures again. I loved those Santas! I wanted to buy one just from the photo.
> I've enjoyed seeing everyone's handiwork. Beautiful things. LTL, I loved your yarn! Huck, you're multi-talented. If I missed anyone, I'm sorry. Everything looks great!


Thanks Al, carving is fun and I do love teaching it. many think they can not do it. I do a three day class for beginners which is only three hours long and for three days. They are always amaze that they can carve, and paint a santa in 9 hours. Plus they are so proud of it. It's a joy to see their faces when they finish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. I make some as gifts and donations but I do sell the samples. Then I can use a different colour of yarn and make up another sample.


I always like when the yarn is knitted up so I know what it will look like .
How in the world do you keep any yarn to sell? It is like my shop if it didn't sell after a while I had to bring it into my house :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to have a very special day tomorrow I am meet up with a lady I meet on KP. We will be meeting at a yarn store. Can't wait.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> so you become well informed about what I do, here is some more, Silk ties I made for my sweetheart. One with the Roosters on it was for a ladies Luncheon at which he was the Guest of Honor. My friends adore him.


Wow nicely done

Have you ever sprinkled Kosher salt onto silk that is still wet? It is hard to explain but it creates a white spot in the middle and the dye pushes to the side. I did a few silk shawls like that and they were so unique. OOOOOOOO I could make her a silk shawl. There is one idea, but would have to do it before it gets too cold outside (too messy for the house). Hard to believe ( :-o ) but I have dozens of silk dye colors. You guys are the best!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always like when the yarn is knitted up so I know what it will look like .
> How in the world do you keep any yarn to sell? It is like my shop if it didn't sell after a while I had to bring it into my house :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suzanne Kennedy (May 25, 2013)

What a wonderful article. I agree with you one hundred percent. I have female friends going back sixty five yrs and talk with them a couple days a week. Thanks for printing the article Suzanne


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.dharmatrading.com/gifts/salted-silk-scarf.html

http://www.wearableartconnection.org/id31.html

http://pdxknitterati.com/2013/05/19/silk-dye-salt-magic/

just for ideas


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I am a one bag at a time kinda gal. I buy one and then use it until it dies. I have a leather purse and a tote I felted that I use for my lunch, thermos and project carry-all. I've been using them both for about 4 years now. They've got plenty of mileage left in them.


Me too, Thumper. I hate to change purses. It seems like wasted time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> sorry you have so many problems you want to transplant. I am no fertile ground for that. As to this not being a competition, you are right and I understand that. There is only one person I compete with and that is myself. I simply filled the wishes of some of your friends. Ask and you shall receive, knock on my door and I shall open it. You understand that, don't you!


I think everyone on this thread just wishes you left.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am finishing up my third Christmas present.
> 
> Then I am going to make something for my best buddy, just can't figure out what to make her. She doesn't wear scarves, shawls, mitten, or hats. So am really going to have to think what to make for her. She is tough, thank goodness that I have time to ponder. I would even make her a cuddly afghan but she crochets, and has tons of them.


Slippers? What about a bath set?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Slippers? What about a bath set?


Did that last year with hand dipped candles. But she did like the washcloth I did.

So many ideas, so little time..............yippie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to have a very special day tomorrow I am meet up with a lady I meet on KP. We will be meeting at a yarn store. Can't wait.


I want to come. Please? :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to come. Please? :lol:


I really wish you could as you are friends with us both. Wouldn't we have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really wish you could as you are friends with us both. Wouldn't we have fun. :thumbup:


We would but you know which 2 would get in trouble. Lucy and Ethel. :XD: :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We would but you know which 2 would get in trouble. Lucy and Ethel. :XD: :shock: :lol:


yes and it won't be me just you and Ethel. :roll: :roll:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think everyone on this thread just wishes you left.


Everyone meaning you? WHy can't you just leave well enough alone?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lolly12
> always nice to hear about engergy saving.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We would but you know which 2 would get in trouble. Lucy and Ethel. :XD: :shock: :lol:


I have no doubt that any one of you will have some splain'n to do.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's wet felting carded wool onto a light weight fabric - usually silk. You can use a fine silk scarf as a base and if it has a pattern in it, the felting process will emphasize the pattern. My friend has also worked it onto cotton cheese cloth as a beginner class


Thank you. I think I saw a demonstration of it on one of the Knitting Daily shows on PBS.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I am a one bag at a time kinda gal. I buy one and then use it until it dies. I have a leather purse and a tote I felted that I use for my lunch, thermos and project carry-all. I've been using them both for about 4 years now. They've got plenty of mileage left in them.


that's me too - 1 purse and a tote bag; 1 pair of sandals, dress shoes, work shoes


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.dharmatrading.com/gifts/salted-silk-scarf.html
> 
> http://www.wearableartconnection.org/id31.html
> 
> ...


Thank you.

The Dharma Store looks like an interesting place to visit, and it isn't that far away from me. I'll have to take a trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Thanks another good idea. But we don't get that cold in Virginia, and if we did she is a Southern Sissy and will stay inside
> 
> Love the ideas, keep 'em coming
> 
> Thanks again


tea cosy or cushion?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> making boot topers for granddaughter in college. Have to in fashion with that one. Last year it was a slouch hat. But it had to be in black was offal to make. to hard to see stitches.never do black yarn again.


boot toppers, hand warmers & leg warmers, hats, cowls are the most popular items here. Know what you mean about working with black, I usually try to do it in the daytime.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, Thumper. I hate to change purses. It seems like wasted time.


That's me as well. Wear one until it wears out or I tire of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Al, carving is fun and I do love teaching it. many think they can not do it. I do a three day class for beginners which is only three hours long and for three days. They are always amaze that they can carve, and paint a santa in 9 hours. Plus they are so proud of it. It's a joy to see their faces when they finish.


Your santas are so unique Yarnie. I think you would be a very good teacher for most people, but you would probably have to fail me - I couldn't even get a recognizable shape in soap carving in junior high art class


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always like when the yarn is knitted up so I know what it will look like .
> How in the world do you keep any yarn to sell? It is like my shop if it didn't sell after a while I had to bring it into my house :shock:


I won't let hubby tell you how much yarn I have stashed all over the house :lol:  :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to have a very special day tomorrow I am meet up with a lady I meet on KP. We will be meeting at a yarn store. Can't wait.


That's wonderful Yarnie. So nice to be able to meet in person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you. I think I saw a demonstration of it on one of the Knitting Daily shows on PBS.


I have the Knitting Daily taped. Will watch them when the guys are hunting. I love the shows. Your baby is so cute sitting up like that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wow nicely done
> 
> Have you ever sprinkled Kosher salt onto silk that is still wet? It is hard to explain but it creates a white spot in the middle and the dye pushes to the side. I did a few silk shawls like that and they were so unique. OOOOOOOO I could make her a silk shawl. There is one idea, but would have to do it before it gets too cold outside (too messy for the house). Hard to believe ( :-o ) but I have dozens of silk dye colors. You guys are the best!!!!!


Could you show us pictures as you go? Would love to see it


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow nicely done
> 
> Have you ever sprinkled Kosher salt onto silk that is still wet? It is hard to explain but it creates a white spot in the middle and the dye pushes to the side. I did a few silk shawls like that and they were so unique. OOOOOOOO I could make her a silk shawl. There is one idea, but would have to do it before it gets too cold outside (too messy for the house). Hard to believe ( :-o ) but I have dozens of silk dye colors. You guys are the best!!!!!


I've heard of this and love the idea for your friend and to try myself. Thanks for the links and reminding me about this technique.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.dharmatrading.com/gifts/salted-silk-scarf.html
> 
> http://www.wearableartconnection.org/id31.html
> 
> ...


Thanks LTL, I'll pass those links on to my friend, I'm sure she'd love to try them and she does a lot of dyeing


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I won't let hubby tell you how much yarn I have stashed all over the house :lol:  :shock:


 I don't have any hid but it is all over the house.  :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> so you become well informed about what I do, here is some more, Silk ties I made for my sweetheart. One with the Roosters on it was for a ladies Luncheon at which he was the Guest of Honor. My friends adore him.


Wild ties. I haven't made them for 30 years. Most men don't wear them often any longer. My DH doesn't wear them now except for funerals. Those look like something from the 60's or 70's.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have the Knitting Daily taped. Will watch them when the guys are hunting. I love the shows. Your baby is so cute sitting up like that.


I have all of the Knitting Daily shows recorded, too. When I get a migraine I can't do much, so I sometimes turn the TV on while I'm in recover mode.
I couldn't remember which baby you were talking about because I forgot that I had changed my avatar. That's Hiro, the neurotic one.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> tea cosy or cushion?


I like those. Very nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I have all of the Knitting Daily shows recorded, too. When I get a migraine I can't do much, so I sometimes turn the TV on while I'm in recover mode.
> I couldn't remember which baby you were talking about because I forgot that I had changed my avatar. That's Hiro, the neurotic one.


You have a neurotic baby too? We had one too .......


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

What you doing with one of my cats lol :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow nicely done
> 
> Have you ever sprinkled Kosher salt onto silk that is still wet? It is hard to explain but it creates a white spot in the middle and the dye pushes to the side. I did a few silk shawls like that and they were so unique. OOOOOOOO I could make her a silk shawl. There is one idea, but would have to do it before it gets too cold outside (too messy for the house). Hard to believe ( :-o ) but I have dozens of silk dye colors. You guys are the best!!!!!


lovethelake
yes, Salt to influence the pattern and Wax to prevent color from getting onto the Silk. I have made quite a few Scarves as well. A Silk Scarf is a lovely Gift.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> What you doing with one of my cats lol :-D


isn't that funny - they could be twins! Ours was a real little stinker named Nellie (she died in 2007). What about your puss?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have all of the Knitting Daily shows recorded, too. When I get a migraine I can't do much, so I sometimes turn the TV on while I'm in recover mode.
> I couldn't remember which baby you were talking about because I forgot that I had changed my avatar. That's Hiro, the neurotic one.


I have a neurotic one too. Mitch is 14 . But I love him even if he is neurotic. I have migraines too. Have to just go to bed or go to er and get a shot. They are terrible. My youngest son has them too. There is no way I could watch tv while having one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a neurotic baby too? We had one too .......


He is pretty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> some Sergers do not need oiling but Sewing machines definitely do. Some more than others and good sewing machine Oil should be used only. Also regular cleaning is indicated and when doing so do not forget the bobbin enlosure. I clean my equipment after each 5 hour use and more often if very fuzzy fabric has been sewn. My industrial machine gets a cleaning each use.


I don't have a serger and lots of sewing machines have been ruined by the owners who have oiled them. You don't need to tell me how to maintain my equipment nor sew. I think I'm sufficient at it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> tea cosy or cushion?


west coast kitty
your pillows are beautiful. A friend's husband died and she had many handknit sweaters of his and asked if I could do something with them. I made them into Pillows and she gave them to their children. Some V-neck ones became my favorites.
I put an underlayment from a shirt of his at the V and inserted one of his Ties. From a couple of Jeans of his I made Purses for her and a Teddy bear for a Grandchild.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> isn't that funny - they could be twins! Ours was a real little stinker named Nellie (she died in 2007). What about your puss?


Ours is big cat, he was a stray who kept coming for food then 1 bad winter my DO brought him in he hid under the bed for 2 weeks but he's fine now. We have 5 cats in total 2 were strays 2 were OH sister had a couple of other of strays but they're no longer 

We look after our mum dog at night, we also have fish. And if we see any injured animal we do our best to help them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> isn't that funny - they could be twins! Ours was a real little stinker named Nellie (she died in 2007). What about your puss?


Make that triplets--mine looks just the same except for a smudge of black on her nose.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't have a serger and lots of sewing machines have been ruined by the owners who have oiled them. You don't need to tell me how to maintain my equipment nor sew. I think I'm sufficient at it.


KPG
I simply tried to pass on what has been taught in every sewing Class I have ever taken and those have been many. I love learning about new ways of sewing. I value my tools and take good care of them. Who told you the stuff about lots of owners ruining..........? The clown who did not tell you to oil yours? You pretend to know a lot about things while knowing little or nothing about it and keep proving it over and over again.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Make that triplets--mine looks just the same except for a smudge of black on her nose.


Are those tuxedo cats, that have the black and white? I have heard they are very friendly and have very nice soft thick hair. I have two babies, Conan and Lilly, I used their names here because they are so sweet. Conan is a large orange Bengal and Lilly is a tortie with a beautiful auburn color diamond on her forehead that looks like a jewel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Did you read that I've taught sewing lessons? Take a guess where I learned about people ruining their machines? 

I hardly think my sewing skills are a mess.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

grisabella said:


> Ours is big cat, he was a stray who kept coming for food then 1 bad winter my DO brought him in he hid under the bed for 2 weeks but he's fine now. We have 5 cats in total 2 were strays 2 were OH sister had a couple of other of strays but they're no longer
> 
> We look after our mum dog at night, we also have fish. And if we see any injured animal we do our best to help them.


It is so hard to resist them especially when they are strays. We adopt our cats from the Humane Society and adopt cats that are a little older and harder to place. We leave the kittens for the children so they can learn to care for them and watch them grow. Good for you taking them in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you read that I've taught sewing lessons? Take a guess where I learned about people ruining their machines?
> 
> I hardly think my sewing skills are a mess.


KPG
you taught sewing? - must have been long, long ago - or you would not be without a Serger. I never said your sewing skills are a mess. Your way of taking care of your equipment is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is so hard to resist them especially when they are strays. We adopt our cats from the Humane Society and adopt cats that are a little older and harder to place. We leave the kittens for the children so they can learn to care for them and watch them grow. Good for you taking them in.


Cheeky Blighter
nice to learn about Cats. Never had any only Dogs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you taught sewing? - must have been long, long ago - or you would not be without a Serger. I never said your sewing skills are a mess. Your way of taking care of your equipment is.


Sergers are for shortcuts and quick sewing. You want serged seams? Try clothing from China and stuff you can find in most departments stores and Walmart, Target, etc. It's quick, cheap and poorly made.

Fine and couture sewing don't serge Ingried and neither do I. I choose NOT to own a Serger. I prefer nice finishes on my sewn items and quality over quantity. It shows, and I take pride in my work.

BTW: You have no idea how I take care of my equipment. Yet if you understood my posts, as I know you read every one, and looked at my pictures of sewn items, you should have recognized that I have some knowledge of what I'm talking about when discussing sewing. I didn't see much "sewing" in your posted photos to date. Therefore, I'll assume you don't know too much about sewing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a neurotic one too. Mitch is 14 . But I love him even if he is neurotic. I have migraines too. Have to just go to bed or go to er and get a shot. They are terrible. My youngest son has them too. There is no way I could watch tv while having one.


My DD1 had migraines so her doctor recommended she do a hormone test. She thought perhaps her estrogen level would be found to be low. It was her androgen that was low. So they gave her a gel to apply topically, and the migraines went away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My DD1 had migraines so her doctor recommended she do a hormone test. She thought perhaps her estrogen level would be found to be low. It was her androgen that was low. So they gave her a gel to apply topically, and the migraines went away.


That is wonderful news.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a neurotic one too. Mitch is 14 . But I love him even if he is neurotic. I have migraines too. Have to just go to bed or go to er and get a shot. They are terrible. My youngest son has them too. There is no way I could watch tv while having one.


I finally tried one of the triptans (or triptans) for headaches, something which I never wanted to try. It really works! I have to be getting better when I get to the point of watching TV. My headaches aren't quite as bad these days. You should try one of the meds in that category. You have to take it at the first sign of the headache or it won't be as effective.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you taught sewing? - must have been long, long ago - or you would not be without a Serger. I never said your sewing skills are a mess. Your way of taking care of your equipment is.


Who made you the expert or all knowledgable? We know you aren't a friend, but your constant judging of others is tiresome.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is so hard to resist them especially when they are strays. We adopt our cats from the Humane Society and adopt cats that are a little older and harder to place. We leave the kittens for the children so they can learn to care for them and watch them grow. Good for you taking them in.


We also have two shelter cats: the black and white (Missy) and a big orange male (Pumpkin). They are excellent cats but a little timid of strangers--no surprise as both were dumped on the highway by their original owners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I finally tried one of the triptans (or triptans) for headaches, something which I never wanted to try. It really works! I have to be getting better when I get to the point of watching TV. My headaches aren't quite as bad these days. You should try one of the meds in that category. You have to take it at the first sign of the headache or it won't be as effective.


Haven't had one in a while. Never hear of the med you take. Do you get nauseated when you have the migraines? I do. Arms goes numb , blindness. Oh they are terrible.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sergers are for shortcuts and quick sewing. You want serged seams? Try clothing from China and stuff you can find in most departments stores and Walmart, Target, etc. It's quick, cheap and poorly made.
> 
> Fine and couture sewing don't serge Ingried and neither do I. I choose NOT to own a Serger. I prefer nice finishes on my sewn items and quality over quantity. It shows, and I take pride in my work.
> 
> BTW: You have no idea how I take care of my equipment. Yet if you understood my posts, as I know you read every one, and looked at my pictures of sewn items, you should have recognized that I have some knowledge of what I'm talking about when discussing sewing. I didn't see much "sewing" in your posted photos to date. Therefore, I'll assume you don't know too much about sewing.


But Huck has such an obsessive need to criticize and judge. She's narcissist and OCD and proves it with every comment. She can't stop herself though. That's the problem with her disorders.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haven't had one in a while. Never hear of the med you take. Do you get nauseated when you have the migraines? I do. Arms goes numb , blindness. Oh they are terrible.


I used to have all kinds of different sensations with the headache, but now I just get nausea and sometimes a little numbness one side of my face. The med I take is Zomig, but there are several in that class of drugs--sumatriptan, imitrex, Relpax, Maxalt to name a few. Talk to your neurologist. It helps the nausea, too. It's not a pain med, it works on your blood vessels.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sergers are for shortcuts and quick sewing. You want serged seams? Try clothing from China and stuff you can find in most departments stores and Walmart, Target, etc. It's quick, cheap and poorly made.
> 
> Fine and couture sewing don't serge Ingried and neither do I. I choose NOT to own a Serger. I prefer nice finishes on my sewn items and quality over quantity. It shows, and I take pride in my work.
> 
> BTW: You have no idea how I take care of my equipment. Yet if you understood my posts, as I know you read every one, and looked at my pictures of sewn items, you should have recognized that I have some knowledge of what I'm talking about when discussing sewing. I didn't see much "sewing" in your posted photos to date. Therefore, I'll assume you don't know too much about sewing.


KPG
keep assuming. Want me to start posting what I have sewn? You would be green with envy. I spare your friends, they are already ticked about too many picture postings. I give you a hint about my sewing. I have every foot that can be attached to sewing machines and every type of needles. That should tell you something about my range of sewing. I create a lot of evening wear. I do not sew for others, just for myself. You obviously are unfamiliar with all of the things that can be done with Sergers. Lots of them. Yes, you do have sewing skills but about machines you know very little.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I used to have all kinds of different sensations with the headache, but now I just get nausea and sometimes a little numbness one side of my face. The med I take is Zomig, but there are several in that class of drugs--sumatriptan, imitrex, Relpax, Maxalt to name a few. Talk to your neurologist. It helps the nausea, too. It's not a pain med, it works on your blood vessels.


Imitrex is the one I take. But like you say if you don't have the meds when it first starts it is too late. Thanks for all the info. Will write down the names.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> But Huck has such an obsessive need to criticize and judge. She's narcissist and OCD and proves it with every comment. She can't stop herself though. That's the problem with her disorders.


Knit crazy 
only trying to keep up with your and your friend's postings.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep assuming. Want me to start posting what I have sewn? You would be green with envy. I spare your friends, they are already ticked about too many picture postings. I give you a hint about my sewing. I have every foot that can be attached to sewing machines and every type of needles. That should tell you something about my range of sewing. I create a lot of evening wear. I do not sew for others, just for myself. You obviously are unfamiliar with all of the things that can be done with Sergers. Lots of them. Yes, you do have sewing skills but about machines you know very little.


Huck - I have seen her Etsy site and I have seen your sewing and you win hands down.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Who made you the expert or all knowledgable? We know you aren't a friend, but your constant judging of others is tiresome.


Knit crazy
why are you always answering to posts I made to KPG? Transplanting again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Some responses to not oiling a sewing machine:
> 
> _My Janome is my first computerized machine and I was instructed not to oil it. I never did. Because of this edict, I never had it serviced either, cause hey, you can't oil it. Well, the stitching deteriorated and I went shopping for a new machine and found a great deal on a Husqavarna. Just before I purchased the Husq I had the Janome serviced and it worked like new. I went ahead and purchased the Husq and also kept the Janome. This way I'm never without a machine when one is being serviced. The Janome quilts better than the Husq. I can also have 2 projects on the go with each machine threaded for use. Well, I rather went off on a tangent, suffice it to say, no oiling doesn't mean no servicing._
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey - you know Huck/Ingried - she knows everything and is happy to tell me how to do and act in every topic I discuss. Doesn't mean I listen.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep assuming. Want me to start posting what I have sewn? You would be green with envy. I spare your friends, they are already ticked about too many picture postings. I give you a hint about my sewing. I have every foot that can be attached to sewing machines and every type of needles. That should tell you something about my range of sewing. I create a lot of evening wear. I do not sew for others, just for myself. You obviously are unfamiliar with all of the things that can be done with Sergers. Lots of them. Yes, you do have sewing skills but about machines you know very little.


See KPG? Huck is bragging again. She doesn't realize it is technique, not equipment that is important.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> But Huck has such an obsessive need to criticize and judge. She's narcissist and OCD and proves it with every comment. She can't stop herself though. That's the problem with her disorders.


Tell me about it! On second thought, don't. If I read her posts, she tells me who I am, how I act and how I should live my life and act in every post to me including insulting me in every post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck - I have seen her Etsy site and I have seen your sewing and you win hands down.


Cheeky Blighter
thank you. She sews fine but the Expert she tries to make herself being is far fetched. Saying that Sergers are for short-cuts and quick sewing only tells me that she knows NOTHING about those machines at all. No doubt one can make fine items without a Serger but stating that she has been a Teacher and making such poor statements, nullifies the Teacher part.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me about it! On second thought, don't. If I read her posts, she tells me who I am, how I act and how I should live my life and act in every post to me including insulting me in every post.


That is proof positive she is narcissistic. I have witnessed it often, and she's a classic case. These people are so nasty too. It's how they protect their huge egos. I just realized today that she also presents for Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep assuming. Want me to start posting what I have sewn? You would be green with envy. I spare your friends, they are already ticked about too many picture postings. I give you a hint about my sewing. I have every foot that can be attached to sewing machines and every type of needles. That should tell you something about my range of sewing. I create a lot of evening wear. I do not sew for others, just for myself. You obviously are unfamiliar with all of the things that can be done with Sergers. Lots of them. Yes, you do have sewing skills but about machines you know very little.


Can you just stop? I am not envious of anything about you nor your skill sets. I'm not in competition with you. Yet, let me give you a hint about my sewing; its better than yours.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> See KPG? Huck is bragging again. She doesn't realize it is technique, not equipment that is important.


I know ... let her brag. The proof is in the pictures. She wins!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I do own a serger and I do oil my sewing machine.
> 
> But my sewing machine is 28 years old and is a very simple zig zag machine.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought this wasn't a competition.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you just stop? I am not envious of anything about you nor your skill sets. I'm not in competition with you. Yet, let me give you a hint about my sewing; its better than yours.


KPG
here you go again. You just said on the prev. page you haven't seen much of my sewing and now you say you are better than I am. Actually you have seen none of actual sewing I have done. The little Pillows were done by Serger. I never said anything about competing etc. All that stuff is coming from your side of the Fence. So why are you guys whining?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know ... let her brag. The proof is in the pictures. She wins!


Braggarts are also liars. I don't think she made everything she has displayed. I could critic her artwork too, but I won't. I am tired of her, but I have to keep reminding myself that she is sick. I could deal with her better if she wasn't.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I thought this wasn't a competition.


It's supposed to be about sharing. Huck can't do that though. Everything is a competition to her. That's also part of her illness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It's supposed to be about sharing. Huck can't do that though. Everything is a competition to her. That's also part of her illness.


Knit crazy
are you guys on the same liquid Diet? I simply showed that I do craft and you guys are complaining. Janeway asked for it and someone-else chimed in and now you turned it into a competition. I have no need to compete. That is a problem you seem to have.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> See KPG? Huck is bragging again. She doesn't realize it is technique, not equipment that is important.


Knit crazy
I am trying not to show my creations, just giving a hint of what my sewing consists of by the equipment I use. I can just imagine your outrage if I showed what I did with that equipment. I spare you the Temperature change. By the way I have made some fine wearables totally by hand and still do now and then. Some fabrics lend themselves best to that kind of sewing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Braggarts are also liars. I don't think she made everything she has displayed. I could critic her artwork too, but I won't. I am tired of her, but I have to keep reminding myself that she is sick. I could deal with her better if she wasn't.


She said she made the mask in her avatar, the hat itself with the butterfly on it and the pillows. (now she claims using a serger to make the pillows isn't 'sewing.') I know which things she made and those she didn't.

Far be it from me to critique her work and skills.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> I am trying not to show my creations, just giving a hint of what my sewing consists of by the equipment I use. I can just imagine your outrage if I showed what I did with that equipment. I spare you the Temperature change. By the way I have made some fine wearables totally by hand and still do now and then. Some fabrics lend themselves best to that kind of sewing.


Spare us, please.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spare us, please.


Let's spare the sarcasm, too. Huck was asked to post pictures of her creations, so she did. You showed your creations as well. They were all very well done. Can't we leave it at that?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She said she made the mask in her avatar, the hat itself with the butterfly on it and the pillows. (now she claims using a serger to make the pillows isn't 'sewing.') I know which things she made and those she didn't.
> 
> Far be it from me to critique her work and skills.


KPG
you called using a Serger anything but sewing and so I tried to accomodate you and called it serging (which it is) instead of sewing. I know I should let you get some rest. It is hard for you to accept the fact that I have some skills. By the way I made 4 hats with Butterflies, not just one. Not my favorite thing to make for sure. Try it sometime it is very tedious. At least it was for me. Yes, I did make the Mask plus several others and the hats. Why does that bother you so much? Everything around us was made by someone and these items were made by this someone.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Just plant the seed. If you keep it moist for a week the plant may begin to emerge from the pod. Just don't make the incision where the stalk will be. Also make sure the soil temperature is around 65 degrees. They don't like the cold. I just put the seeds directly where I want them to grow but you can start then in doors. I don't think there is any advantage. If you have lots of seeds you can check their germination percentage. I keep it simple and just use 10 seeds. Doing this gives you an idea of how many seeds to put in each hole if you direct sew them. Unlike the others I really have good soil in my gardens...... compost, egg shells, whatever manure is available (free). I'm a fanatic when it comes to soil in the garden. I live in zone 7.

When traveling in Alaska we saw the largest flowers and the nasturtium flowers were 3-4 inches in diameter. Delphinium were on 6-7 foot high stalks. They insisted they didn't fertilize, just watered when needed. We figured it was the sun which produced such large plants.

I have probably told you more than you wanted to hear. That's the way gardeners are. Forgive.
Best of luck. You'll have a great display. There is a new beautiful wine one that came out recently. I don't remember it's name. I like Select Seeds. They'll soon be sending out catalogues.



Georgiegirl said:


> Do you leave the seed in the paper town & then plant both seed & towel...or...do you remove the paper towel before planting?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Your talents are probably still hidden. Just do a little searching and you'll find them.



Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen:
> Not going to write about nor take "sides" regarding these many pro & con posts --- just want to thank y'all for the photos of your handiwork - knitting - sewing - painting --- 'cause when I look at it in all it's beauty, it reminds me so very much of my Mother - she was a multi-talented lady - nothing my Mom couldn't do - all of the above & to perfection --- & in addition, always held down a full-time job. she & my Dad were a good team - when they married each other, they chose well. My Daddy was also a man of many talents.
> 
> Back to our "skills" - Mama could do anything & everything. Thanks to y'all for bringing back these memories.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Ladies! Ladies! Please! Can't we all get along. There are so many of us here on our KP - - - - we each have our talents - - - - you have yours, I have mine. Possibly 1 or the other is more talented than the next in our respective field. So what? Let's all just be glad we can commiserate with each other - display our varied skills & talents, which might possibly inspire someone else to do likewise. Let's be thankful for all we have, what say? Perhaps we should all strive to do as the 1939 song says:

"T'ain't what you do, it's the way that you do it"


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My favorite color combos. Love, love, love it. And what is it's intended future?

I still can't figure out how you deal with 1000 yards of yarn. I would think separating it would be tricky. The yarns are all beautiful.



lovethelake said:


> I have about 3000 yards of this, that I worked on this Spring


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Your talents are probably still hidden. Just do a little searching and you'll find them.


Oh I do think I've found my talents, was just remembering all my Mom's. Have sewn all my clothes since I was 12. Suppose I should thank my Mom for that. I learned in 7th grade homemaking class & from then on Mama told me if I wanted new clothes I could make them or do without. Therefore, I put the peddle to the metal. Sewed on a treadle machine 'till not too many years ago, the same machine Mama sewed my brother's & my clothes on since 1933. I learned to knit when I was 10. In fact, I taught my Mom to knit. I've written a lot in my lifetime, in fact, my DH & I jointly wrote & published a book about Australia. I'm only telling you all this so y'all will know I do what I like & feel I'm the best at. Not attempting to "up" anyone...this is just my life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It surprises me that someone with a business would antagonize so many people.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck - I have seen her Etsy site and I have seen your sewing and you win hands down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you looking in the mirror? You do that all the time. It's a joke, right?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me about it! On second thought, don't. If I read her posts, she tells me who I am, how I act and how I should live my life and act in every post to me including insulting me in every post.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In what way do you diagnose OCD?



Knit crazy said:


> That is proof positive she is narcissistic. I have witnessed it often, and she's a classic case. These people are so nasty too. It's how they protect their huge egos. I just realized today that she also presents for Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your hems on the child's outfit were narrow and done by machine. Not quite uber professional.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you just stop? I am not envious of anything about you nor your skill sets. I'm not in competition with you. Yet, let me give you a hint about my sewing; its better than yours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because they got what they wished for.....?



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> here you go again. You just said on the prev. page you haven't seen much of my sewing and now you say you are better than I am. Actually you have seen none of actual sewing I have done. The little Pillows were done by Serger. I never said anything about competing etc. All that stuff is coming from your side of the Fence. So why are you guys whining?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for asking about my newest avatar. It's difficult to see it all so I'm going to try to enlarge it for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It surprises me that someone with a business would antagonize so many people.


damemary
not much good business sense whatsoever. Perhaps she thinks that putting down other people's crafts will elevate hers. It doesn't. And people who check in here periodically and see her ill behavior most certainly will not buy her wares.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks for asking about my newest avatar. It's difficult to see it all so I'm going to try to enlarge it for you.


damemary
those eyes are something else, aren't they. Ayn Rand was one of those who attacked everyone close or distant. So much like Issa and Cruz and then look at those here who hail her here and go after everyone who even slightly disagrees with them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> In what way do you diagnose OCD?


I have no way of knowing if she has to organize her possessions in a certain way or has repetitive behaviors that are odd and often annoying and unnecessary as I have not witnessed that. But, I have perceived a need to dominate every conversation, recursive language, and inability to perceive herself as others see her. These are symptoms. Of course, with OCD it presents in degrees. Slight OCD might just be hand washing compulsions. The language presentation is more complex in nature.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> west coast kitty
> your pillows are beautiful. A friend's husband died and she had many handknit sweaters of his and asked if I could do something with them. I made them into Pillows and she gave them to their children. Some V-neck ones became my favorites.
> I put an underlayment from a shirt of his at the V and inserted one of his Ties. From a couple of Jeans of his I made Purses for her and a Teddy bear for a Grandchild.


Sorry Huck, they aren't my cushions but the cover of a pattern (I do plan to make them at some point). I'm sure your friend's family appreciated the gifts you made for them


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Huck, they aren't my cushions but the cover of a pattern (I do plan to make them at some point). I'm sure your friend's family appreciated the gifts you made for them


west coast kitty
show them please when they are done. Yes the items I made are well loved. They adored their Dad and he spoiled them rotten. At first I was not too enthused about it since he was one of my oldest friends but am glad that I did it. It took me a while to sit down to get with it. I miss him. They gave me no guidance and that is what I came up with. Could have made a blanket but this way all children have someting special and the Mom as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> Ours is big cat, he was a stray who kept coming for food then 1 bad winter my DO brought him in he hid under the bed for 2 weeks but he's fine now. We have 5 cats in total 2 were strays 2 were OH sister had a couple of other of strays but they're no longer
> 
> We look after our mum dog at night, we also have fish. And if we see any injured animal we do our best to help them.


Nellie came to us in 1998, she was either abandoned or lost in our rural area. We couldn't find her family and she had a severe case of ear mites. The vet found she had already been spayed and got her mites cleared up. She was a funny girl - hated other cats, loved people (especially sleeping on our heads), preferred to drink running water from the tap, loved to get on the roof and paw at the skylight to get our attention to help her get back down.

When we moved here in 2000 we inherited a feral colony; we were able to trap 6 of them and had them neutered, didn't get the 7th until the following year with her 4 kittens. We have 2 barns and a cat door to the garage for them. Unfortunately 3 of them have died.

Hugo showed up in 2001 - he had been abused and is still very fearful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting. Do these traits remind you of anyone else? Or do these traits only present themselves to you when you disagree with someone's point of view?

Need to dominate conversation....inability to perceive herself as others see her....insecure ego....grandiosity.... sounds like KPG et al to me.



Knit crazy said:


> I have no way of knowing if she has to organize her possessions in a certain way or has repetitive behaviors that are odd and often annoying and unnecessary as I have not witnessed that. But, I have perceived a need to dominate every conversation, recursive language, and inability to perceive herself as others see her. These are symptoms. Of course, with OCD it presents in degrees. Slight OCD might just be hand washing compulsions. The language presentation is more complex in nature.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know ... let her brag. The proof is in the pictures. She wins!


KPG
who is trying to compete? I am not. What is your problem? Trying to convince others that the stuff you sell is superior to that of others? It isn't. Equal in some instances but superior? Rarely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KPG's work is stylish and very well done. She ties unique features together to create something special. She has also shown herself to have a wonderful eye for design and decorating. She shows great joy and enthusiasm for her creative talents which helps to encourage others.

There were many other beautiful works shown today and it was so nice that we could appreciate each other's talents. Why the sudden personal attacks on KPG?


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nellie came to us in 1998, she was either abandoned or lost in our rural area. We couldn't find her family and she had a severe case of ear mites. The vet found she had already been spayed and got her mites cleared up. She was a funny girl - hated other cats, loved people (especially sleeping on our heads), preferred to drink running water from the tap, loved to get on the roof and paw at the skylight to get our attention to help her get back down.
> 
> When we moved here in 2000 we inherited a feral colony; we were able to trap 6 of them and had them neutered, didn't get the 7th until the following year with her 4 kittens. We have 2 barns and a cat door to the garage for them. Unfortunately 3 of them have died.
> 
> Hugo showed up in 2001 - he had been abused and is still very fearful.


Bless a woman after my own heart. It's so sad and horrid to know people abuse animals. (There a lot I think should be done to them!!!) but with people like you who are wonderful enough to give them a home and help it makes all the difference. My DO and i just love animals we wish we had a bigger place so we could rescue a lot more or even become a rescue center, but even if we did we wouldn't be able to give any of them up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Smallfries said:


> Those who assume make an ass of u and me... Or, in this case, just you.


Friends of the garden, we must try to not pity and pray for those who are hurting so badly that he must constantly put people down. But every garden has a few weeds and slugs, and that is to be expected. We should tend and enjoy the flowers, and not worry about the pests


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I simply tried to pass on what has been taught in every sewing Class I have ever taken and those have been many. I love learning about new ways of sewing. I value my tools and take good care of them. Who told you the stuff about lots of owners ruining..........? The clown who did not tell you to oil yours? You pretend to know a lot about things while knowing little or nothing about it and keep proving it over and over again.


She is correct, however. Of the machines I own there are a couple that are NOT to be oiled except by a licensed repair/maintenance person. Those are my newer Vikings. The oil is in reservoirs and to try and fill those myself would nullify my maintenance agreement. I don't oil my machines as often as you do but do brush off lint regularly. One thing that I learned is that you should never blow on the equipment to try and remove some resistant lint. There is moisture in the breath that can reach parts that aren't oiled and, over time, corrode the parts of your machine. Gun oil can also be used to oil machines.

The one thing I am almost obsessive about is changing needles. They dull and get little burrs that can ruin your fabric very quickly. If I am using an expensive specialty needle, such as a wing needle, I have used a piece of very fine sandpaper. Sew through it with your needle unthreaded and it will help remove a burr.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> Interesting. Do these traits remind you of anyone else? Or do these traits only present themselves to you when you disagree with someone's point of view?
> 
> Need to dominate conversation....inability to perceive herself as others see her....insecure ego....grandiosity.... sounds like KPG et al to me.


I know that you have deep hatred for KPG. I have seen many with OCD. She doesn't display it. She is passionate in her beliefs as are you, but she's much kinder.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know that you have deep hatred for KPG. I have seen many with OCD. She doesn't display it. She is passionate in her beliefs as are you, but she's much kinder.


How true you are. Her (their) hatred towards some appears to have taken over her life. It is almost like they stay up all night just in case someone she hates posts so she can attack.

I view this as an opportunity to remind myself how not to live, because such wrath is not good for anyone's health


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> not much good business sense whatsoever. Perhaps she thinks that putting down other people's crafts will elevate hers. It doesn't. And people who check in here periodically and see her ill behavior most certainly will not buy her wares.


Cyber bullying again!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> How true you are. Her (their) hatred towards some appears to have taken over her life. It is almost like they stay up all night just in case someone she hates posts so she can attack.
> 
> I view this as an opportunity to remind myself how not to live, because such wrath is not good for anyone's health


That wrath is the seed for nasty, I believe that is a breeding 
ground for cancer, just my opinion.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> those eyes are something else, aren't they. Ayn Rand was one of those who attacked everyone close or distant. So much like Issa and Cruz and then look at those here who hail her here and go after everyone who even slightly disagrees with them.


You are aware, I think, that religion and politics are not topics for this thread? Please remove this post.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have no way of knowing if she has to organize her possessions in a certain way or has repetitive behaviors that are odd and often annoying and unnecessary as I have not witnessed that. But, I have perceived a need to dominate every conversation, recursive language, and inability to perceive herself as others see her. These are symptoms. Of course, with OCD it presents in degrees. Slight OCD might just be hand washing compulsions. The language presentation is more complex in nature.


Are you by chance referring to _OCPD_? That's a personality disorder characterized by over-achievement and perfectionism in one's thoughts and actions--it's unrelated to OCD and the behaviors that characterize it (compulsive hand washing, counting, praying).

If you want to play pop psychologist, please take the time to do your research. Your posts (like KPG's) are embarrassing to read and tiresome to correct.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Your hems on the child's outfit were narrow and done by machine. Not quite uber professional.


Tell me, how would you like me to hem a circular skirt? They hem was done to my best ability.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What I saw was almost perfect top stitching, very professional.
> I wonder what your top stitching looks like. I have sewed more than 50 years and mine does not look that good.


Thank you Joey. Damemary never says anything nice to me - she is exactly like Huckleberry, BrattyPatty, CheekyBlighter, the lot of Liberals, insulting me in every one of her posts to me.

I sew because I enjoy doing so and for those who ask me to on their behalf if I'm able. I don't do it as a business, again, they have no knowledge of me other than what I've posted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> KPG's work is stylish and very well done. She ties unique features together to create something special. She has also shown herself to have a wonderful eye for design and decorating. She shows great joy and enthusiasm for her creative talents which helps to encourage others.
> 
> There were many other beautiful works shown today and it was so nice that we could appreciate each other's talents. Why the sudden personal attacks on KPG?


Thank you WCK. The attacks of me are not sudden and nothing new from Huck unfortunately. I have to listen to her insults of me in every post if I read them. It is the intentions of the Liberals on this and all KP threads to try to put me down and steal my joy.

They have failed according to you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer. 
Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I know that you have deep hatred for KPG. I have seen many with OCD. She doesn't display it. She is passionate in her beliefs as are you, but she's much kinder.


Thanks KC. I appreciate your words.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm off to the gym to start my day. The dogs are fed, the coffee made, a full day is ahead. Let's make the most of it!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you by chance referring to _OCPD_? That's a personality disorder characterized by over-achievement and perfectionism in one's thoughts and actions--it's unrelated to OCD and the behaviors that characterize it (compulsive hand washing, counting, praying).
> 
> If you want to play pop psychologist, please take the time to do your research. Your posts (like KPG's) are embarrassing to read and tiresome to correct.


You obviously googled OCD and found OCPD too. They are often related and are used interchangeably, although they differ slightly. The recursive thinking is unwanted in OCD, but utilized in OCPD patients for control. It is all about control for these patients. OCD patients are more to be pitied because they don't want the thoughts that cause their behaviors. OCPD patients are perfectionists as you learned. However, their compulsions are also often germaphobic.

Not all symptoms apply to every patient. For example, preoccupation with work is not present in some. It depends on whether they have other personality disorders. For example, someone with OCD or OCPD might also be Narcisstic. That would make them more likely to find a target to take care of them so they don't have to work. OCPD patients lack generosity and kindness. Some OCD patients do too, but for a different reason - disordered thoughts which preoccupy them. Perfectionism is a known OCPD trait, but many OCD patients also believe they do things the "right" way, and they try to force others to comply.

It's complicated. Only someone with the experience and education can diagnose either disease. But someone who has witnessed it many times and has a psychology education can tell when someone is obsessed with control and compulsively treats others with disrespect.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> That wrath is the seed for nasty, I believe that is a breeding
> ground for cancer, just my opinion.


Or heart attack.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer.
> Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


The shawl is going to be very pretty. Love the yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer.
> Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


Beautiful shawl, colors, and sentiment. What pattern are you using?

I've been struggling to get a quilt done for a co-worker undergoing chemo but the puppy is presenting issues. He thinks that when I sit at my sewing machine it's time for him to sit in my lap. When I shove him off my lap then he walks under the table by my feet and steps on the foot pedal or he tries to pull the quilt off the table. Makes the quilting difficult.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer.
> Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


alcameron
Very pretty. Wonderful colors.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's complicated. Only someone with the experience and education can diagnose either disease.


Of which you have neither, I'm sorry to say. Stick with grooming your tail, KC--seems to be the occupation that suits you best.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I only mentioned it because you were bragging about your skill. I say effort and creativity are important too. I'm sure the little girl was thrilled with the outfit and matching purse. Was this a gift or ordered? I personally would find it difficult to work to someone else's order. Wondering how you felt about it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me, how would you like me to hem a circular skirt? They hem was done to my best ability.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> knock yourself out
> 
> You have nothing to prove to me. I am not into competition, especially with the Arts. Seems to cheapens the spirituality of creativity


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Beautiful shawl, colors, and sentiment. What pattern are you using?
> 
> I've been struggling to get a quilt done for a co-worker undergoing chemo but the puppy is presenting issues. He thinks that when I sit at my sewing machine it's time for him to sit in my lap. When I shove him off my lap then he walks under the table by my feet and steps on the foot pedal or he tries to pull the quilt off the table. Makes the quilting difficult.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Lala%27s%20simple%20shawl
Lala's simple shawl. I needed to make something that wouldn't take long and that would be warm not lacy. The colors aren't my favorites but hers, and were chosen because they're cheerful. She hasn't started treatment, but her immune system is depressed and she's subject to infections.

I can barely do any knitting with my two dogs around unless I sit at the table where they can't curl up on my lap. I have my private space upstairs with a comfy chair where there are no dogs allowed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I only mentioned it because you were bragging about your skill. I say effort and creativity are important too. I'm sure the little girl was thrilled with the outfit and matching purse. Was this a gift or ordered? I personally would find it difficult to work to someone else's order. Wondering how you felt about it.


You mentioned it because you wished to again insult me and my skills so stop your lying. If you don't think my projects are a good effort nor creative that is fine with me. I did not post some pics seeking your approval. Where are your manners to not say anything at all if you don't like something?

The outfit was not ordered. Yet how does that have anything to do with my effort to design and create it?

Why don't you post some of your finished projects for us to see?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, it is so much fun you don't want to put it down!


I may give it try then. Does it use short rows? I learned to do that on my first pair of socks. Which, incidentally, I left out the instep. Not sure how I did that but they were certainly funny looking.


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

"A SMILE FOR YOU!"

Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu, When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too. I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin, When he smiled I realized I'd passed it on to him. I thought about that smile then I realized it's worth, A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth. So, if you feel a smile begin, don't leave it undetected. Let's start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected!! KEEP THE SMILES GOING.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

grisabella said:


> "A SMILE FOR YOU!"
> 
> Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu, When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too. I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin, When he smiled I realized I'd passed it on to him. I thought about that smile then I realized it's worth, A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth. So, if you feel a smile begin, don't leave it undetected. Let's start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected!! KEEP THE SMILES GOING.


  I'm forwarding ...


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

and another Hope we are all well today :-D


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

"Kindness"

Kindness planted in the soil,
of another with a need...
Will one day blossom back to you,
a product of this spirit seed.

Author: Kate Buxbaum-Prado


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually haven't posted many pictures of anything in the 2+ years I've been on KP. I feel as though I'm bragging if anything looks really good, and I feel as though it's not worthy of posting if it's nothing spectacular. That's just me. I'll show things to my friends, but avoid being very public about it. I used to be a very good knitter. I'd try anything without any fear of not being able to do something complicated. I've lost some of that "daring" since I started knitting again a few years ago after a 15-year hiatus. I think I'm getting my "knitting mojo" back, slowly but surely.

Is anyone on an iPad using OS7?
I'm having a few problems typing fast because I get things like it' snot" instead of "it's not."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't like how that game plays out.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You mentioned it because you wished to again insult me and my skills so stop your lying. If you don't think my projects are a good effort nor creative that is fine with me. I did not post some pics seeking your approval. Where are your manners to not say anything at all if you don't like something?
> 
> The outfit was not ordered. Yet how does that have anything to do with my effort to design and create it?
> 
> Why don't you post some of your finished projects for us to see?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't like how that game plays out.


So, in other words, you can dish out the insults of my efforts and design but refuse to put forth your own work for others to see.

Your traits are those of a bully and a coward as is your immediate exit.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't like how that game plays out.


And what a jolly sport the righties have made of it...demand some bit of evidence, then denigrate it and/or accuse the poster of boasting and bragging.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me, how would you like me to hem a circular skirt? They hem was done to my best ability.


Quick story - I do not sew but I did have to put a hem in a dress I made when I was in home econ many years ago. I was doing the hand stitching on my lap and when I stood up - I had stitched the hem of the dress to my hose and dress I was wearing. Sigh!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer.
> Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


Very nice! Does it tie in the back?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Quick story - I do not sew but I did have to put a hem in a dress I made when I was in home econ many years ago. I was doing the hand stitching on my lap and when I stood up - I had stitched the hem of the dress to my hose and dress I was wearing. Sigh!!!


Oh funny. Sounds like something I would do. :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, in other words, you can dish out the insults of my efforts and design but refuse to put forth your own work for others to see.
> 
> Your traits are those of a bully and a coward as is your immediate exit.


Isn't it time for your daily nap, Cherf?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Quick story - I do not sew but I did have to put a hem in a dress I made when I was in home econ many years ago. I was doing the hand stitching on my lap and when I stood up - I had stitched the hem of the dress to my hose and dress I was wearing. Sigh!!!


I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh funny. Sounds like something I would do. :XD:


Well, I would be in great company then!!! Yep - sewing and I were never good friends. But I do like knitting/crocheting/spinning/rug hooking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Lala%27s%20simple%20shawl
> Lala's simple shawl. I needed to make something that wouldn't take long and that would be warm not lacy. The colors aren't my favorites but hers, and were chosen because they're cheerful. She hasn't started treatment, but her immune system is depressed and she's subject to infections.
> 
> I can barely do any knitting with my two dogs around unless I sit at the table where they can't curl up on my lap. I have my private space upstairs with a comfy chair where there are no dogs allowed.


There was some nice things on that site. Funny the pet hats. The cat with the lion and the bear on the little wienie dog. 
:lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Quick story - I do not sew but I did have to put a hem in a dress I made when I was in home econ many years ago. I was doing the hand stitching on my lap and when I stood up - I had stitched the hem of the dress to my hose and dress I was wearing. Sigh!!!


Oh my goodness! I don't think my sewing teacher Mrs. Seaforth would have given you an "A" on that dress project. Ouch! Hope the stitches didn't hurt you!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


My mom has sewn all her life and is excellent. She is now 84 and spends her time making doll clothes to sell or quilting for the family. She is quite talented and has such patience. Like you, it irritates her when she sees clothing in the stores with seams that don't match - i.e., plaids, etc. She made my wedding gown and hand beaded it. It's a treasure.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my goodness! I don't think my sewing teacher Mrs. Seaforth would have given you an "A" on that dress project. Ouch! Hope the stitches didn't hurt you!


I don't think I got on "A" on that at all!! Stitches were not in me but in my hose and dress and my hose were ruined!! Lots of runs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Well, I would be in great company then!!! Yep - sewing and I were never good friends. But I do like knitting/crocheting/spinning/rug hooking.


We could garden together too. I have sewn many clothes and things but am burn out on it. I only sew when I have to hem for my kids and grands. All short so I still have to do that. ;-) Love all of hand sewing like you. Never hooked a rug or spun . So you are beyond me on that. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And what a jolly sport the righties have made of it...demand some bit of evidence, then denigrate it and/or accuse the poster of boasting and bragging.


Just curious, which 'righties' (by name and time-stamped post) denigrated anyone's work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


 I hate to see plaids miss matched. That is a pet peeve of mind. lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There was some nice things on that site. Funny the pet hats. The cat with the lion and the bear on the little wienie dog.
> :lol:


Dachshunds are always so adorable!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Lala%27s%20simple%20shawl
> Lala's simple shawl. I needed to make something that wouldn't take long and that would be warm not lacy. The colors aren't my favorites but hers, and were chosen because they're cheerful. She hasn't started treatment, but her immune system is depressed and she's subject to infections.
> 
> I can barely do any knitting with my two dogs around unless I sit at the table where they can't curl up on my lap. I have my private space upstairs with a comfy chair where there are no dogs allowed.


I don't have any bulky yarn but since this is top down it could easily be done in worsted and perhaps a size 7 needle. I _just_ might be able to find some yarn in my stash to use.

The puppy (who is really full sized but hasn't quite gotten to adult behavior yet) hasn't quite realized we are not there for his total enjoyment and he does like to run away with my yarn. However, it's easier to guard a ball of yarn than a quilt.

I wouldn't be able to 'not allow' him where I sew. He's jumped the gate we use or knows it will fall down if he body slams it. He's very determined. I would have to crate him and then I'd get to listen to him cry and whine. Six of one, half dozen of the other.

I know that eventually he'll mature.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


I think I've made just about every snafu one can make in regards to sewing. I prefer to look at it as negative testing so that my problem solving skills can be honed to their finest.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer.
> Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


That shawl is going to be beautiful. The colours are stunning. Could you tell me what kind of yarn you are using?

:-D :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> That shawl is going to be beautiful. The colours are stunning. Could you tell me what kind of yarn you are using?
> 
> :-D :-D


Thanks
The yarn is Crystal Palace Chunky Mochi. They had an excellent buy on that yarn on Craftsy not long ago. Colors were limited, but I found a color for my friend. I'm sure you could make it with almost any heavy yarn because there's 
nothing fitted. First I check my stash, then I check for yarn sales, and if necessary I pay retail price, although I don't like to.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This thread was moving along nicely today, KC. Was all of that necessary? You and solowey are the only ones doing the name calling and posting negatively against people. Can't you just let it go?


I have not called anyone a name in my last post. I am extremely wary of such an about face in your (collective) behavior. I've seen it happen in the past numerous times and do not trust it this time. Fool me once ... and all that. Time will tell.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have not called anyone a name in my last post. I am extremely wary of such an about face in your (collective) behavior. I've seen it happen in the past numerous times and do not trust it this time. Fool me once ... and all that. Time will tell.


People are very different when others are criticizing and name-calling. I'm certainly not an angel, but political issues get me going. You read what others say and think, "how can that person believe that crap" while they're thinking the same about you. For me, it becomes the worst when people profess a strong faith and seem to follow an entity that has no bearing to what that faith teaches.
And because this thread is non-political, I'll stop. 
Time for my homeless guys.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi WC *** The apron was also our introduction to 9th grade Home Ec and was a very painful experience for me. It was a simple apron to be used when we cooked during the second part of the year. We were supposed to pin and baste it before we sewed it on the sewing machine.

The preceding summer my DGM bought a Singer sewing machine and at that time with the machine came a sewing course. Grandma could have taught the course so she gave the classes to me as I had been doing hand sewing which I learned in GS.

The apron was no challenge having made a lined jacket with the teacher at Singer. Instead of following the rules I cut out the bibbed apron and went to work on the sewing machine avoiding all the preliminaries of pinning and basting. Clover, the teacher saw what I was doing and made me rip it out, pin it and baste it. Also she did not like the black and white checked fabric I bought as she had suggested we get something with flowers. She gave me a C. She was not friended and I decided to get even.

Cooking came and we made a salad out of iceberg lettuce, carrots and cucumbers. We made a vinaigrette salad dressing and mine had a secret ingredient in it. Instead of vinegar I thought a little Air Wick would be nice. You see she tasted all our goodies. Everyone was clued in and for that semester she chose to downgrade me to a D.

It was horrible because we were never allowed to bring home anything below a high B or A. DM was very unhappy and DD found it amusing. Thankfully we only had to take one year of Home Ec so it was smooth sailing from there on. And I always thought I'd like Shop better.



west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Huck. I think an apron was my first project in Home Ec in the 10th grade. Over the years also did some simple curtains, cushions and a few other projects but I don't really enjoy sewing so decided to just do what I enjoy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Hi WC *** The apron was also our introduction to 9th grade Home Ec and was a very painful experience for me. It was a simple apron to be used when we cooked during the second part of the year. We were supposed to pin and baste it before we sewed it on the sewing machine.
> 
> The preceding summer my DGM bought a Singer sewing machine and at that time with the machine came a sewing course. Grandma could have taught the course so she gave the classes to me as I had been doing hand sewing which I learned in GS.
> 
> ...


What a riot. :-D I think you are too darn fun to create a new salad dressing!

BTW: why do we all learn to first sew an apron? That was my first machine sewn item as well - never wore or used it even though I remember the fabric I used to make it.

To this day I have never worn an apron while cooking or doing other tasks. I've made work aprons for a florist as she wanted something custom for her staff and couldn't buy the work aprons she wanted. Today, vintage and modern aprons are 'in' but still I haven't made any nor have plans to wear one.

I think I must be apron resistant!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Beautiful shawl, colors, and sentiment. What pattern are you using?
> 
> I've been struggling to get a quilt done for a co-worker undergoing chemo but the puppy is presenting issues. He thinks that when I sit at my sewing machine it's time for him to sit in my lap. When I shove him off my lap then he walks under the table by my feet and steps on the foot pedal or he tries to pull the quilt off the table. Makes the quilting difficult.


it might be time for a little crate training when you want to do some sewing. He'll learn quickly. this way he won't be in another part of the house causing mischief.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

salt is also a technique used in watercolor painting. Interesting things can be done.

How about a neat wall hanging for your friend with your beautiful yarns??



lovethelake said:


> Wow nicely done
> 
> Have you ever sprinkled Kosher salt onto silk that is still wet? It is hard to explain but it creates a white spot in the middle and the dye pushes to the side. I did a few silk shawls like that and they were so unique. OOOOOOOO I could make her a silk shawl. There is one idea, but would have to do it before it gets too cold outside (too messy for the house). Hard to believe ( :-o ) but I have dozens of silk dye colors. You guys are the best!!!!!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Salt is also a technique used in watercolor painting. Interesting things can be done.

How about a neat wall hanging for your friend with your beautiful yarns??



lovethelake said:


> Wow nicely done
> 
> Have you ever sprinkled Kosher salt onto silk that is still wet? It is hard to explain but it creates a white spot in the middle and the dye pushes to the side. I did a few silk shawls like that and they were so unique. OOOOOOOO I could make her a silk shawl. There is one idea, but would have to do it before it gets too cold outside (too messy for the house). Hard to believe ( :-o ) but I have dozens of silk dye colors. You guys are the best!!!!!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, Thumper. I hate to change purses. It seems like wasted time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have not called anyone a name in my last post. I am extremely wary of such an about face in your (collective) behavior. I've seen it happen in the past numerous times and do not trust it this time. Fool me once ... and all that. Time will tell.


 Bratty, Time did tell - no surprise there. Huckleberry started the ball rolling on page 48 on 9/24. You, cheeky and small fries on page 49. Finally Damemary on page 60. The proof is out there for all to see.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mentioned it because you wished to again insult me and my skills so stop your lying. If you don't think my projects are a good effort nor creative that is fine with me. I did not post some pics seeking your approval. Where are your manners to not say anything at all if you don't like something?
> 
> The outfit was not ordered. Yet how does that have anything to do with my effort to design and create it?
> 
> Why don't you post some of your finished projects for us to see?


KPG
where are your manners? Questioning what I made. Eat your Heart out another mask is in the Kiln.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> where are your manners? Questioning what I made. Eat your Heart out another mask is in the Kiln.


Huck, what is it this time? I didn't critique your work. Please stop berating me, repeating my words and complaining about things I have not done.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a riot. :-D I think you are too darn fun to create a new salad dressing!
> 
> BTW: why do we all learn to first sew an apron? That was my first machine sewn item as well - never wore or used it even though I remember the fabric I used to make it.
> 
> ...


I learned with doll clothes when I was three. I received a little hand crank machine that clamped to the table when I was four.

When I had sewing class in 7th grade we made a head scarf. It took me all of two days (the teacher had scheduled two weeks) and I was bored stiff. I brought in my fully lined, princess line spring coat that I had made for extra credit.

My sewing teacher hated me as I was already sewing for others at that time for which I was paid. Unlike the other girls in the class I was not allowed to bring projects from home to sew on after we had completed our assigned projects. She brought her things from home for me to sew on and my mother reported her to the principal saying that she could either pay me or stop immediately. I received a 'C' in the class.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> it might be time for a little crate training when you want to do some sewing. He'll learn quickly. this way he won't be in another part of the house causing mischief.


Oh, he's crate trained and he will even go into it for naps and is always in it when we are not home and at bedtime. He just feels he's missing too much when we are in the house during the day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Bratty, Time did tell - no surprise there. Huckleberry started the ball rolling on page 48 on 9/24. You, cheeky and small fries on page 49. Finally Damemary on page 60. The proof is out there for all to see.


soloweygirl
I did what? Go check. I was challenged by Janeway to show that we are crafters. I responded and you Hell's Angels started your usual bad mouthing. Now you are stuck and do your normal dance to wiggle out of it. I was even accused of not making the items I posted. Too bad you guys don' t hang around Artists to see what we can create. By the way I have another mask in the Kiln and just dressed a China Doll I made as well. You are right, the proof is here for all to see how nasty you folks get every turn of the way and no matter what the subject. Have a nice day!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I learned with doll clothes when I was three. I received a little hand crank machine that clamped to the table when I was four.
> 
> When I had sewing class in 7th grade we made a head scarf. It took me all of two days (the teacher had scheduled two weeks) and I was bored stiff. I brought in my fully lined, princess line spring coat that I had made for extra credit.
> 
> My sewing teacher hated me as I was already sewing for others at that time for which I was paid. Unlike the other girls in the class I was not allowed to bring projects from home to sew on after we had completed our assigned projects. She brought her things from home for me to sew on and my mother reported her to the principal saying that she could either pay me or stop immediately. I received a 'C' in the class.


Thumper, that is horrible! What kind of mentor and teach was she. I've seen your quilts and certainly you sewed circles around her even in your young age. Good on you! I wish I had learned earlier, but, then again, I still am learning and see progress in my designs, patterns and skills. I love anything creative.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Joey - you know Huck/Ingried - she knows everything and is happy to tell me how to do and act in every topic I discuss. Doesn't mean I listen.


KPG
Bias Tape makes a nice finish for a circular Skirt Hem and finished by hand. I make my own Bias Tape to match the underside to the topside.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Confession time

I just 4 pounds of pure white fleece. Need to wash it. It is from a champion ram, has a staple length of about 4 inches and the crimp in almost unnatural.


So my friend said if I wash it, she will help me comb it and then pull it through the diz.

Guess I know what I will be doing this winter


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Confession time
> 
> I just 4 pounds of pure white fleece. Need to wash it. It is from a champion ram, has a staple length of about 4 inches and the crimp in almost unnatural.
> 
> ...


How long will it take to get from the sheep to yarn?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Bias Tape makes a nice finish for a circular Skirt Hem and finished by hand. I make my own Bias Tape to match the underside to the topside.


I know that. Did you not notice the self-made bias tape I trimmed the jacket with? I did not want to hem the skirt that way since the skirt can be lengthened because of the way it is hemmed as the child grows in height allowing more than one season of wear since the ensemble is a seasonal outfit. The jacket's cuffs also allow for adjusted sleeve lengths.

I sometimes make a rolled hem on a circular skirt - depending on the use (or fish line). I dislike a serged raw edge as I never enjoy seeing all the exposed thread even if in a contrast color, and I don't own a serger anyway. The outfit was made to last up against the antics of a child.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very funny.


GWPlver said:


> Quick story - I do not sew but I did have to put a hem in a dress I made when I was in home econ many years ago. I was doing the hand stitching on my lap and when I stood up - I had stitched the hem of the dress to my hose and dress I was wearing. Sigh!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I actually haven't posted many pictures of anything in the 2+ years I've been on KP. I feel as though I'm bragging if anything looks really good, and I feel as though it's not worthy of posting if it's nothing spectacular. That's just me. I'll show things to my friends, but avoid being very public about it. I used to be a very good knitter. I'd try anything without any fear of not being able to do something complicated. I've lost some of that "daring" since I started knitting again a few years ago after a 15-year hiatus. I think I'm getting my "knitting mojo" back, slowly but surely.
> 
> Is anyone on an iPad using OS7?
> I'm having a few problems typing fast because I get things like it' snot" instead of "it's not."


Yes, I downloaded it but not happy so far. Love your shawl--beautiful color. You should show your work as I enjoy seeing all crafts. It is not bragging to me.

I show what I make & they aren't perfect but then neither am I so at least I try to give them to charity.

Not feeling well with an ear ache got meds but in bed most of day.

I have ocular migraines that they don't give meds for but just don't see very well with all the electric lights.

My kitty that was dumped is Miss Molly!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It is beautiful yarn and a lovely pattern.



alcameron said:


> Thanks
> The yarn is Crystal Palace Chunky Mochi. They had an excellent buy on that yarn on Craftsy not long ago. Colors were limited, but I found a color for my friend. I'm sure you could make it with almost any heavy yarn because there's
> nothing fitted. First I check my stash, then I check for yarn sales, and if necessary I pay retail price, although I don't like to.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thanks
> The yarn is Crystal Palace Chunky Mochi. They had an excellent buy on that yarn on Craftsy not long ago. Colors were limited, but I found a color for my friend. I'm sure you could make it with almost any heavy yarn because there's
> nothing fitted. First I check my stash, then I check for yarn sales, and if necessary I pay retail price, although I don't like to.


Thank you, I think my lys carries this yarn. Do you know what colourway it is?

:-D :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How long will it take to get from the sheep to yarn?


Wwwweeeeelllllllllllll

It could take me two full days to wash it. Then I have comb it, and gosh only knows how long that will take, weeks. Then spin, then ply, then knit. A year maybe


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of which you have neither, I'm sorry to say. Stick with grooming your tail, KC--seems to be the occupation that suits you best.


All of this nonsense really gets to me, does anyone know approximately how old these women are? I have babysat 4-8 year olds who display this behavior If you were my children, I definitely would have my wooden spoon handy at all times, I don't care for violence, but this behavior is enough to drive anyone to frustration and violence. I have a nine year old son, he has never behaved like this, name calling, bragging putting others down, I have never laid a hand on him or anyone else, but I can tell you, the situation would be very different if you tyrants were at my house. What kind of childhoods did you all have?Whydo you carry this over to adulthood, I'm sure some of you have children and grandchildren, what kind of example does this set for them?What kind of children have you raised, with your own behavior being this bad ,what kind of co-worker are you, boy I'm sure that's a real interesting workplace. In my 51 years of living I have never, ever seen grown women act like this. It is definitely the playground from hell.You remind me of hooligans, bullies, streetgangs come to mind.
Unbelievable :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had such a fun day with lady from KP talk and laugh. 
Wish you could have been with us CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your santas are so unique Yarnie. I think you would be a very good teacher for most people, but you would probably have to fail me - I couldn't even get a recognizable shape in soap carving in junior high art class


That is what most of the people I teach say. The trick to teaching santas is I start then on the edge of block of wood one ruler and measurements. Next chip for eyes then nose, then bread then shoulder as it is done on the edge, they then can see how and what they are doing even taught the Admin of school progams he took my class to much fun. Always no hurry and help with those who need a little extra help. But when those hours are done they are surpise how easy it really is. They are painted carver and all our proud of what they did. Most go on to carving something again. Admin joined our carving club and took it from there. Can you tell I love teaching it. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> I did what? Go check. I was challenged by Janeway to show that we are crafters. I responded and you Hell's Angels started your usual bad mouthing. Now you are stuck and do your normal dance to wiggle out of it. I was even accused of not making the items I posted. Too bad you guys don' t hang around Artists to see what we can create. By the way I have another mask in the Kiln and just dressed a China Doll I made as well. You are right, the proof is here for all to see how nasty you folks get every turn of the way and no matter what the subject. Have a nice day!


What are you talking about? I never mentioned anything about anyone's posting of their crafts, nor anything about the crafts themselves. I chose not to fall into that trap. My comment was to Bratty, NOT YOU. I merely pointed out that what might be some "nice conversation" will soon turn sour. In no time at all it did. Yes, you were the one to start it on that path on page 48, and the rest followed. This appears to be a pattern that you (collective) CANNOT and WILL NOT break. So keep your ranting and raving to a minimum. Doesn't your young paramour give you all of his attention, as you claim? If so, why are you here begging for more every chance you get. Perhaps KnitCrazy is correct in your craving excessive amounts of attention. I think she is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Had such a fun day with lady from KP talk and laugh.
> Wish you could have been with us CB.


  So happy for you and your opportunity to meet another KPer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is fun to meet up with KP friends isn't it, Yarnie?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are those tuxedo cats, that have the black and white? I have heard they are very friendly and have very nice soft thick hair. I have two babies, Conan and Lilly, I used their names here because they are so sweet. Conan is a large orange Bengal and Lilly is a tortie with a beautiful auburn color diamond on her forehead that looks like a jewel.


 I also have a tuxedo cat. Her name is Chloe. She has a slightly crooked mask. She is the oldest. We call her Large Marge in Charge. We also have a male main ****/tabby named Chuck. He lost his left eye at 8 weeks. He is a goof, but keeps us laughing. He is happiest in anybody's lap or arms.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dachshunds are always so adorable!


I know. We only have the Bassett and Blood hounds here. Well they are my grands . But love the dachshunds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had such a fun day with lady from KP talk and laugh.
> Wish you could have been with us CB.


Me too. I thought about you all day. :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My veg garden which I was late putting in finally produced enough tomatoes to make CB's Tomato Jam. All I can say is Wow! Wow! Wow! That is one delicious recipe. And it is so pretty with the red tomatoes and green jalapenos and green peppers. I hope I have some left for our Christmas breakfast buffet.

And it will be nice on pork or cream cheese as you suggested.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> My veg garden which I was late putting in finally produced enough tomatoes to make CB's Tomato Jam. All I can say is Wow! Wow! Wow! That is one delicious recipe. And it is so pretty with the red tomatoes and green jalapenos and green peppers. I hope I have some left for our Christmas breakfast buffet.
> 
> And it will be nice on pork or cream cheese as you suggested.


That makes me happy to hear. Wish you had made me some. I haven't made any yet. Tomatoes are gone but peppers are all over the place. No problems tho can make it out of can tomato.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


I was the star student in my Home Ec class. I canned wormie Cherries, My bread had to be turned sideways to get out of oven, and undone in the middle. Biscuitwere so hard took them home and dog played with they for a couple of months. My sewing skills were bar none. Gale my friend and I had sewing machine races. She always one. The outfit I made we had to wear in fashion show for school. Wore it once then toss it. But still I was a star student, just not the star of the class. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grisabella said:


> "A SMILE FOR YOU!"
> 
> Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu, When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too. I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin, When he smiled I realized I'd passed it on to him. I thought about that smile then I realized it's worth, A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth. So, if you feel a smile begin, don't leave it undetected. Let's start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected!! KEEP THE SMILES GOING.


that is so nice thank you. What a day with out a smile or a good laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If you lived near me I would share. A little as I do hope to save some for Christmas.



Country Bumpkins said:


> That makes me happy to hear. Wish you had made me some. I haven't made any yet. Tomatoes are gone but peppers are all over the place. No problems tho can make it out of can tomato.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> If you lived near me I would share. A little as I do hope to save some for Christmas.


It makes great Christmas presents . I made good salsa too. Oops that sounds like I am bragging.  :wink: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It makes great Christmas presents . I made good salsa too. Oops that sounds like I am bragging.  :wink: :lol:


what why stop all of us are bragging just kidding, no don't post on my answer I was making a joke. :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are the ones I still have on computer Al delete some. 

Can't do it for some reason picture file will not open


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what why stop all of us are bragging just kidding, no don't post on my answer I was making a joke. :roll: :roll:


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have anyone made this mittens? They look so warm but don't know who I would make them for. Hardly ever gets cold enough here.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11154-1.html


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm posting on your answer.


theyarnlady said:


> what why stop all of us are bragging just kidding, no don't post on my answer I was making a joke. :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Finial someone understand my humor.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have anyone made this mittens? They look so warm but don't know who I would make them for. Hardly ever gets cold enough here.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11154-1.html


  it easily can get to -10 during the day here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What are you talking about? I never mentioned anything about anyone's posting of their crafts, nor anything about the crafts themselves. I chose not to fall into that trap. My comment was to Bratty, NOT YOU. I merely pointed out that what might be some "nice conversation" will soon turn sour. In no time at all it did. Yes, you were the one to start it on that path on page 48, and the rest followed. This appears to be a pattern that you (collective) CANNOT and WILL NOT break. So keep your ranting and raving to a minimum. Doesn't your young paramour give you all of his attention, as you claim? If so, why are you here begging for more every chance you get. Perhaps KnitCrazy is correct in your craving excessive amounts of attention. I think she is.


soloweygirl
I am one of the happiest Girls you will ever come across. Just was served something very special. We are in an equal partnership and enjoy every minute we spend together. In fact right now we are near each other as we are sharing a double desk and are sending funnies to each other. Again Janeway asked for crafts and I delivered and now you folks are bitching about it. The problem is yours, not mine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> it easily can get to -10 during the day here.


thumper5316
thank you for the site. I have knitted lined Mittens but I did the double knit. You knit the lining at the same time as the outer Mitten. I have no pattern to post. I seldom knit with any pattern.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of which you have neither, I'm sorry to say. Stick with grooming your tail, KC--seems to be the occupation that suits you best.


susanmos2000
some folks sure try to diagnose themselves in all sorts of ways, don't they?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, what is it this time? I didn't critique your work. Please stop berating me, repeating my words and complaining about things I have not done.


KPG
saying that I did not make them is what? Holy Cow you just never can post without any lie, can you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> it easily can get to -10 during the day here.


You need to make these mittens for yourself then. Oh weee to cold for me. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you ever see a dog walk backwards?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you ever see a dog walk backwards?


Do you walk to school or carry your lunch?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News alert: found brians on the wagon will someone please claim them. They are dry now(*O *) .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

great neigbhor fix desk top now can't get pictures to come up. I really have to start using my lap top. All my pictures are fozen and can't get them even on to desk top. What fun it is. My granddaughter first prom,my pictures of Dad. I am not a happy poster tonight. Not fair I tell you. I am going to go and have a hissy fit. It all everyone else fault I am not to blame. I know its the goverements fault they better take care of me and my computer or else. I am going to eat my brownie and have a melt down. Thats what I am going to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you walk to school or carry your lunch?


no I bag my lunch and walk at home and I think I am making perfect cents I have two of them cents I mean.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


alcameron
ever looked into an extremely expensive Man's Blazer? A total mess between the lining and the outer fabric. Nothing cleaned up at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no I bag my lunch and walk at home and I think I am making perfect cents I have two of them cents I mean.


You know I know what you know. You know?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> great neigbhor fix desk top now can't get pictures to come up. I really have to start using my lap top. All my pictures are fozen and can't get them even on to desk top. What fun it is. My granddaughter first prom,my pictures of Dad. I am not a happy poster tonight. Not fair I tell you. I am going to go and have a hissy fit. It all everyone else fault I am not to blame. I know its the goverements fault they better take care of me and my computer or else. I am going to eat my brownie and have a melt down. Thats what I am going to do.


theyarnlady
blame it on Obama like everything-else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know I know what you know. You know?


see I get your cents and you have and make cents to me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> blame it on Obama like everything-else.


Ok if you really want me too I can do that. Thanks, that is nice of you to let me. Your the tops. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> ever looked into an extremely expensive Man's Blazer? A total mess between the lining and the outer fabric. Nothing cleaned up at all.


I'm so tough on myself when I look at anything I've made and all these manufacturers put out junk and we pay good money for it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> great neigbhor fix desk top now can't get pictures to come up. I really have to start using my lap top. All my pictures are fozen and can't get them even on to desk top. What fun it is. My granddaughter first prom,my pictures of Dad. I am not a happy poster tonight. Not fair I tell you. I am going to go and have a hissy fit. It all everyone else fault I am not to blame. I know its the goverements fault they better take care of me and my computer or else. I am going to eat my brownie and have a melt down. Thats what I am going to do.


Excuses, excuses. Quick! Carve something new and take a new photo and maybe you can get that one posted,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Excuses, excuses. Quick! Carve something new and take a new photo and maybe you can get that one posted,


Tried and tried no go Neighbor fix computer and removed the means for me to post so I can't . I have to get him to fix it .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know that. Did you not notice the self-made bias tape I trimmed the jacket with? I did not want to hem the skirt that way since the skirt can be lengthened because of the way it is hemmed as the child grows in height allowing more than one season of wear since the ensemble is a seasonal outfit. The jacket's cuffs also allow for adjusted sleeve lengths.
> 
> I sometimes make a rolled hem on a circular skirt - depending on the use (or fish line). I dislike a serged raw edge as I never enjoy seeing all the exposed thread even if in a contrast color, and I don't own a serger anyway. The outfit was made to last up against the antics of a child.


KPG
good idea to take growth of a child into consideration. Sometimes when I sew multi-colored fabric I use multi-colored thread when the stitching shows on the top. It blends a little.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> see I get your cents and you have and make cents to me


A lot of money's worth if you ask me. :-D :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Excuses, excuses. Quick! Carve something new and take a new photo and maybe you can get that one posted,


Yes I want to see a pumpkin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just get bored with your comments.



knitpresentgifts said:


> So, in other words, you can dish out the insults of my efforts and design but refuse to put forth your own work for others to see.
> 
> Your traits are those of a bully and a coward as is your immediate exit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure everyone has done that at one time or another. I hated Home Ec (what we used to call it). Many years later I became an excellent seamstress, but gave it up many years ago. I'm appalled at how poorly many garments on the racks are made. Sometimes a pricey item is poorly-made. That really makes me mad! And forget about plaid or other fabric patterns matching at the seams. No time for that when things are mass-produced.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> great neigbhor fix desk top now can't get pictures to come up. I really have to start using my lap top. All my pictures are fozen and can't get them even on to desk top. What fun it is. My granddaughter first prom,my pictures of Dad. I am not a happy poster tonight. Not fair I tell you. I am going to go and have a hissy fit. It all everyone else fault I am not to blame. I know its the goverements fault they better take care of me and my computer or else. I am going to eat my brownie and have a melt down. Thats what I am going to do.


 :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a treasure! Has anyone else been able to wear it?



GWPlver said:


> My mom has sewn all her life and is excellent. She is now 84 and spends her time making doll clothes to sell or quilting for the family. She is quite talented and has such patience. Like you, it irritates her when she sees clothing in the stores with seams that don't match - i.e., plaids, etc. She made my wedding gown and hand beaded it. It's a treasure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> saying that I did not make them is what? Holy Cow you just never can post without any lie, can you.


OK, I'll bite - where did I say you didn't make 'whatever the heck you're talking about?' What page? I want to see my lie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good attitude. Thanks for the negative testing thought.



thumper5316 said:


> I think I've made just about every snafu one can make in regards to sewing. I prefer to look at it as negative testing so that my problem solving skills can be honed to their finest.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yarnie, I'll send you a Black Bottom cupcake I made today for my Thursday knitting group. They're to die for!! I even put little orange and black sprinkles on top in honor of Halloween.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Today I was thinking, oh come on I can to think. 
If I knew tomorrow would be my last day on earth, what would I like to be doing today o.k. tonight. I would want it to be a day that I lived with happiness laughter. Not a who is right and who was wrong. I don't want to die an old lady with an ugly heart and angry. So for tonight I decide to find joy and be silly. An old lady like me has a right to be silly. With all the years of life and being serious and dealing with heart ache and pain. I perfur not real fur to be happy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I just get bored with your comments.


I'm sure you know what to do then.

Wonder why you'd be bored with anyone's comments on your finished project photos however.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today I was thinking, oh come on I can to think.
> If I knew tomorrow would be my last day on earth, what would I like to be doing today o.k. tonight. I would want it to be a day that I lived with happiness laughter. Not a who is right and who was wrong. I don't want to die an old lady with an ugly heart and angry. So for tonight I decide to find joy and be silly. An old lady like me has a right to be silly. With all the years of life and being serious and dealing with heart ache and pain. I perfur not real fur to be happy.


Now you really need a cupcake! Maybe a dozen!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Take a break, Sybil.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, what is it this time? I didn't critique your work. Please stop berating me, repeating my words and complaining about things I have not done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Take a break, Sybil.


Thought I bored you, Ahriman.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wonder why you'd be bored with anyone's comments on your finished project photos however.


Will you walk into my parlor? said the Spider to the Fly,
'Tis the prettiest little parlor that ever you did spy;
The way into my parlor is up a winding stair,
And I've a many curious things to show when you are there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yarnie, I'll send you a Black Bottom cupcake I made today for my Thursday knitting group. They're to die for!! I even put little orange and black sprinkles on top in honor of Halloween.


Oh oh that sounds like to good oh please air mail i will be waiting. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't post pictures of projects. You've noticed. Why would you care?



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sure you know what to do then.
> 
> Wonder why you'd be bored with anyone's comments on your finished project photos however.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Will you walk into my parlor? said the Spider to the Fly,
> 'Tis the prettiest little parlor that ever you did spy;
> The way into my parlor is up a winding stair,
> And I've a many curious things to show when you are there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's why I don't always play the game. You're smart!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't go to Rav to much unless someone post a pattern and the link. How do you show something? I saw some more funny animal hats? This is all I could copy. Someone?
where my stitches at?
Community Eye Candy: Animals in Hats

posted by onestitchshort

Yesterday

Sometimes, when Im having a bad day, I search Ravelry for pictures of animals in clothes. I dont know why, but they never fail to make me smile. I particularly love animals in hats, and creative Ravelers have made it possible for their animals to have a hat for every occasion. Here are a few of my favorites:

Pet Hats 1

From left to right above: pnwbookgirls Leeloos Halloween Hat, flintknits crushmouse, and Kaths Pet Beret.

Pet Hats 2

Here from left to right, we have: BoatkrazysWifes Cat fro, xmoonblooms Frog Costume Hat for Pet and elapines Carmen Miranda foster-cat hat.

Pet Hats 3

And last, but certainly not least: PirateFoxys Horsie Santa Hat & Elf Hat, The GrouchyCairns Maisie Celebrates Dr. Seuss Birthday, and TerriRoyeas Oh the Humanity Greyhound Hat.

You can see the most recently completed pet wear projects using this search. If you need to save it for a rainy day, just click save search at the top left of the page after you click the link & it will be stored in your magnifying glass tab. Hope it brightens your day like it brightens mine!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Now you really need a cupcake! Maybe a dozen!


As long as your cap is in a cup.  
/Did you see the recipe someone put on KP for chocolate cake in a mug. You mix everything in a mug and microwave it for one min. and I have to put whip cream on it. It is soso good and it is still a bit warm and just enough. 
meant cake is in a cup. :wink:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bye, all. Dinnertime


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got off the phone talking to my Daddy, yes I still call him my Daddy he is 95 years young.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That's why I don't always play the game. You're smart!


Heehee! Fits to a T, doesn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Excuses, excuses. Quick! Carve something new and take a new photo and maybe you can get that one posted,


Nasty comments like that one, proves to me you are incapable of saying anything nice and are only here to hurt people.

I have seen your carvings before, and can't wait to see another one soon


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nasty comments like that one, proves to me you are incapable of saying anything nice and are only here to hurt people.
> 
> I have seen your carvings before, and can't wait to see another one soon


lovethelake
why be nasty when alcameron honestly praised the Santas just a few postings back and asked to see them again. The finer points of language keep escaping you again and again. If anything is nuanced you just don't get it. Nast, nasty, nasty is all you know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, I'll bite - where did I say you didn't make 'whatever the heck you're talking about?' What page? I want to see my lie.


KPG
go 11 pages back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I've been gone most of the day. only 9 pages on this thread. I have not had a chance to read, just skimmed. I took my husband to meet a bus that would take him to Chicago O'Hare. Next stop Vienna, Austria, then Kosice Slovakia, then to Hermanosove Slovakia. He has been there many times in the last 15 years, helping build a church and more recently a camping program. This trip is to celebrate the 10 Anniversary of the completion of the Church building.
> 
> He will return next Wednesday. I did have a chance to go shopping. I was able to find what I wanted. 4 sets of needles the same type and size 10 1/2 to make the circular shawl by Elizabeth Zimmerman. Now for the time to knit it.


Wow you did good. It sounds like you had fun. I want to make her vest. I have two of her books. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nasty comments like that one, proves to me you are incapable of saying anything nice and are only here to hurt people.
> 
> I have seen your carvings before, and can't wait to see another one soon


I think Andrea was just kidding.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think Andrea was just kidding.


Country Bumpkins
thank you. At least one person here understands something.
alcameron honestly praised the Santas and wanted to see them again and posted in a cute way once more and then this nitwit gets nasty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> thank you. At least one person here understands something.
> alcameron honestly praised the Santas and wanted to see them again and posted in a cute way once more and then this nitwit gets nasty.


She wan't being a nit wit. We all sometime do that read and then go on. She was just defending me. That's why I cherish her friendship.

Al was being very nice and I did enjoy it. Al has always be one whom I respected. 
So end of story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> thank you. At least one person here understands something.
> alcameron honestly praised the Santas and wanted to see them again and posted in a cute way once more and then this nitwit gets nasty.


Sometimes you go back and forth and don't read the post before . Also we can't see each other's face so it is hard to understand each other by just our words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I've been gone most of the day. only 9 pages on this thread. I have not had a chance to read, just skimmed. I took my husband to meet a bus that would take him to Chicago O'Hare. Next stop Vienna, Austria, then Kosice Slovakia, then to Hermanosove Slovakia. He has been there many times in the last 15 years, helping build a church and more recently a camping program. This trip is to celebrate the 10 Anniversary of the completion of the Church building.
> 
> He will return next Wednesday. I did have a chance to go shopping. I was able to find what I wanted. 4 sets of needles the same type and size 10 1/2 to make the circular shawl by Elizabeth Zimmerman. Now for the time to knit it.


What a rewarding life! Just think of all the people that have been ministered to in 10 years. That is great he gets to be there again. Are you going to make the shawl for you? You never make yourself anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey what a wonderful thing your husband does you must be very proud of him. 

Where did you get all the things you bought. You sound like you had a nice day too.

I met up with a lady I met on KP today and we went into a store that carrys everything a crafter could want or need. Then we sat and talk for two hours. She is such a nice lady, would not have met her if it was not for KP. 
did you go any where else?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you WCK. The attacks of me are not sudden and nothing new from Huck unfortunately. I have to listen to her insults of me in every post if I read them. It is the intentions of the Liberals on this and all KP threads to try to put me down and steal my joy.
> 
> They have failed according to you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not getting email notifications for this thread, and I didn't "unwatch." Who banned me? Help!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Let's start on a positive note. Here's a simple shawl I'm making for a dear friend with cancer.
> Yarnie, I want to see the Santas again.


Your shawl is working up very nicely and I think it will give your friend a lot of comfort knowing you made it for her. I hope she is well on the way to recovery


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not getting email notifications for this thread, and I didn't "unwatch." Who banned me? Help!


Same thing happened to me while I was away. Admin said I had but my account in spam. I don't think I did because I was gone and didn't get online. You will have to wait a month and ask admin to reinstate you. Maybe ask admin what happened first.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Beautiful shawl, colors, and sentiment. What pattern are you using?
> 
> I've been struggling to get a quilt done for a co-worker undergoing chemo but the puppy is presenting issues. He thinks that when I sit at my sewing machine it's time for him to sit in my lap. When I shove him off my lap then he walks under the table by my feet and steps on the foot pedal or he tries to pull the quilt off the table. Makes the quilting difficult.


How old is he? Puppies and kittens do love to get extra attention.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Lala%27s%20simple%20shawl
> Lala's simple shawl. I needed to make something that wouldn't take long and that would be warm not lacy. The colors aren't my favorites but hers, and were chosen because they're cheerful. She hasn't started treatment, but her immune system is depressed and she's subject to infections.
> 
> I can barely do any knitting with my two dogs around unless I sit at the table where they can't curl up on my lap. I have my private space upstairs with a comfy chair where there are no dogs allowed.


Thanks for the link Al, it's a nice pattern. Your yarn is working up very nicely in the varigated colours


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You obviously googled OCD and found OCPD too. They are often related and are used interchangeably, although they differ slightly. The recursive thinking is unwanted in OCD, but utilized in OCPD patients for control. It is all about control for these patients. OCD patients are more to be pitied because they don't want the thoughts that cause their behaviors. OCPD patients are perfectionists as you learned. However, their compulsions are also often germaphobic.
> 
> Not all symptoms apply to every patient. For example, preoccupation with work is not present in some. It depends on whether they have other personality disorders. For example, someone with OCD or OCPD might also be Narcisstic. That would make them more likely to find a target to take care of them so they don't have to work. OCPD patients lack generosity and kindness. Some OCD patients do too, but for a different reason - disordered thoughts which preoccupy them. Perfectionism is a known OCPD trait, but many OCD patients also believe they do things the "right" way, and they try to force others to comply.
> 
> It's complicated. Only someone with the experience and education can diagnose either disease. But someone who has witnessed it many times and has a psychology education can tell when someone is obsessed with control and compulsively treats others with disrespect.


Are you a PHD then or just a BA or BS in psychology? Are you a practicing psychologist or psychiatrist or therapist? It does appear that your information may be from wikipedia not from someone with a professional background. KPG is a very troubled individual and if you really cared about her you would try to get her to talk to a professional to get help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

grisabella said:


> "A SMILE FOR YOU!"
> 
> Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu, When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too. I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin, When he smiled I realized I'd passed it on to him. I thought about that smile then I realized it's worth, A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth. So, if you feel a smile begin, don't leave it undetected. Let's start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected!! KEEP THE SMILES GOING.


 :thumbup: you're right, they are infectious


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Same thing happened to me while I was away. Admin said I had but my account in spam. I don't think I did because I was gone and didn't get online. You will have to wait a month and ask admin to reinstate you. Maybe ask admin what happened first.


Thanks, CB - but I just got three notifications. who knows? glad to be back. I have a lot of catching up to do. ALso, Denim added about ten pages today. Late - it will have to wait till tomorrow!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nasty comments like that one, proves to me you are incapable of saying anything nice and are only here to hurt people.
> 
> I have seen your carvings before, and can't wait to see another one soon


I did not make a nasty comment. I was teasing Yarnie and if she took it as being nasty, I'll apologize. Now examine your own interpretation of what I said? Were you a little quick to judge?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She wan't being a nit wit. We all sometime do that read and then go on. She was just defending me. That's why I cherish her friendship.
> 
> Al was being very nice and I did enjoy it. Al has always be one whom I respected.
> So end of story.


Thank you, all of you who understood I was teasing. I think I'm the person who originally asked you to post a picture.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> go 11 pages back.


As I expected, no lies of mine, only yours.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB - but I just got three notifications. who knows? glad to be back. I have a lot of catching up to do. ALso, Denim added about ten pages today. Late - it will have to wait till tomorrow!


Bonnie, you're up too late. Go to bed!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometimes you go back and forth and don't read the post before . Also we can't see each other's face so it is hard to understand each other by just our words.


Country Bumpkins
Are you saying that the blind are unable to understand because they can't see? Let me inform you they are much more sensitive than the rest of us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Are you saying that the blind are unable to understand because they can't see? Let me inform you they are much more sensitive than the rest of us.


WHAT?????


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Same thing happened to me while I was away. Admin said I had but my account in spam. I don't think I did because I was gone and didn't get online. You will have to wait a month and ask admin to reinstate you. Maybe ask admin what happened first.


Country I have heard other people say they have had the same problem. Maybe there is a glich in the software that KP uses and people get dropped off somehow. That's too bad it happened to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Country I have heard other people say they have had the same problem. Maybe there is a glich in the software that KP uses and people get dropped off somehow. That's too bad it happened to you.


I didn't know what had happened. I just was not getting my emails. I could still post and read so it wasn't so bad. My month is up so all is fine now. Thanks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As I expected, no lies of mine, only yours.


KPG
I said nothing about you and lies, just pointing out your ASSUMPTIONS about my creations. Trying to tell others that I did not make the items I diplayed. I made those and LOTS of others much more complicated than those. Too difficult for you to duplicate mine? You have my permission. Now go and show me your talent. If you do not have a Kiln, you can pay someone to fire your Mask. Go for the Mask first, that is quite easy. Now the doll that takes more skill and more chances for things to go wrong.

You are some sleezy character. May God bless you.

Can't help it that the wares you peddle on Etsy are not of top quality but my creations are and mine are made in the USA by this proud American.

Have a good time with your new crafting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Hi WC *** The apron was also our introduction to 9th grade Home Ec and was a very painful experience for me. It was a simple apron to be used when we cooked during the second part of the year. We were supposed to pin and baste it before we sewed it on the sewing machine.
> 
> The preceding summer my DGM bought a Singer sewing machine and at that time with the machine came a sewing course. Grandma could have taught the course so she gave the classes to me as I had been doing hand sewing which I learned in GS.
> 
> ...


Some people just shouldn't be teachers RU! We've probably all had a few of them, but your's certainly sounds extreme. Your skills probably made her feel inadequate


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a riot. :-D I think you are too darn fun to create a new salad dressing!
> 
> BTW: why do we all learn to first sew an apron? That was my first machine sewn item as well - never wore or used it even though I remember the fabric I used to make it.
> 
> ...


Funny, I never wore mine outside of Home Ec class either; don't remember what happened to it after that


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you a PHD then or just a BA or BS in psychology? Are you a practicing psychologist or psychiatrist or therapist? It does appear that your information may be from wikipedia not from someone with a professional background. KPG is a very troubled individual and if you really cared about her you would try to get her to talk to a professional to get help.


Cheeky Blighter
she seems to be certified as a BSA.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHAT?????


Country Bumpkins
don't get it? You said if you can't see the person who says something it is hard to understand what they are saying.

Late and tired? In that case you are excused.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I learned with doll clothes when I was three. I received a little hand crank machine that clamped to the table when I was four.
> 
> When I had sewing class in 7th grade we made a head scarf. It took me all of two days (the teacher had scheduled two weeks) and I was bored stiff. I brought in my fully lined, princess line spring coat that I had made for extra credit.
> 
> My sewing teacher hated me as I was already sewing for others at that time for which I was paid. Unlike the other girls in the class I was not allowed to bring projects from home to sew on after we had completed our assigned projects. She brought her things from home for me to sew on and my mother reported her to the principal saying that she could either pay me or stop immediately. I received a 'C' in the class.


your teacher was as bad as RU's and the principal didn't back you up, total lack of responsibility


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I said nothing about you and lies, just pointing out your ASSUMPTIONS about my creations.


*You are a liar (see page 68 and copy/paste from that page below)*



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> saying that I did not make them is what? Holy Cow you just never can post without any lie, can you.





Huckleberry said:


> Too difficult for you to duplicate mine?


*No. Your project photos pose no difficulties for me to copy nor would I wish to. The skills required to duplicate your posted projects require less skills than those to produce mine. Because you like competition with me so much, I challenge you to duplicate those projects I posted instead.*



Huckleberry said:


> Now go and show me your talent.


*I already have.*



Huckleberry said:


> If you do not have a Kiln, you can pay someone to fire your Mask. Go for the Mask first, that is quite easy. Now the doll that takes more skill and more chances for things to go wrong.


*I gave up doing ceramics years ago. I have those pieces I wished to keep and do not wish to make any masks nor own any masks. *



Huckleberry said:


> You are some sleezy character.


*How dare you describe me in this way! I shall not respond to you until and unless you speak to me with the courtesy I deserve.*



Huckleberry said:


> Can't help it that the wares you peddle on Etsy are not of top quality but my creations are and mine are made in the USA by this proud American.


*I don't 'peddle' on Etsy, and I never insulted your creations.*

* Ingried, I have asked you many times to leave me alone as you do nothing but insult me. You are causing strife wherever you post and no one, including me, enjoys reading your undeserved criticisms no matter to whom they are directed. *


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *I don't peddle on Etsy, and I never insulted your creations.*
> 
> * I have asked you many times to leave me alone as you do nothing but insult me. You are causing strife wherever you post and no one, including me, enjoys reading your undeserved criticisms no matter to whom they are directed. *


Did you close your etsy site? I have been out there myself. Was it taking too much time?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had such a fun day with lady from KP talk and laugh.
> Wish you could have been with us CB.


Glad that you had such a great day Yarnie; nice to be able to mee a friend in person


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did you close your etsy site? I have been out there myself. Was it taking too much time?


Cerberus, since you know so much about me, why don't you tell me?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I just got off the phone talking to my Daddy, yes I still call him my Daddy he is 95 years young.


Oh, doesn't it feel good to call him Daddy. Mine would be 107 if he were alive today & I'd still call him Daddy. My mother always was & always will be Mommy. When they died the cemetery wanted their markers to read: "Husband & Father" and "Wife & Mother". I said "No!" They're marked: "Husband & Daddy" and "Wife & Mommy".


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cerberus, since you know so much about me, why don't you tell me?


So are you saying you never had a site at all?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is what most of the people I teach say. The trick to teaching santas is I start then on the edge of block of wood one ruler and measurements. Next chip for eyes then nose, then bread then shoulder as it is done on the edge, they then can see how and what they are doing even taught the Admin of school progams he took my class to much fun. Always no hurry and help with those who need a little extra help. But when those hours are done they are surpise how easy it really is. They are painted carver and all our proud of what they did. Most go on to carving something again. Admin joined our carving club and took it from there. Can you tell I love teaching it. :thumbup:


I sure can, wish they were all like you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *I don't 'peddle' on Etsy, and I never insulted your creations.*
> 
> * Ingried, I have asked you many times to leave me alone as you do nothing but insult me. You are causing strife wherever you post and no one, including me, enjoys reading your undeserved criticisms no matter to whom they are directed. *


KPG
sorry, I should have said "lie" since that is what you inferred and I called you on. And you are spreading love in every thread you post, don't you! As to your posted items, they are nice, duplicating them would be easy for me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh, doesn't it feel good to call him Daddy. Mine would be 107 if he were alive today & I'd still call him Daddy. My mother always was & always will be Mommy. When they died the cemetery wanted their markers to read: "Husband & Father" and "Wife & Mother". I said "No!" They're marked: "Husband & Daddy" and "Wife & Mommy".


That's beautiful, Georgiegirl - My dad is still living but my mom has passed on. They will be sharing the same headstone too. They made it 65 years together and set a wonderful example on being good parents and husband and wife to their kids, grandkids and great grandkids. You hang in their when it's tough and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So are you saying you never had a site at all?


Cheeky Blighter
what is another lie. Just one other lie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have anyone made this mittens? They look so warm but don't know who I would make them for. Hardly ever gets cold enough here.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11154-1.html


they would be warm and cosy, but you're right, they probably wouldn't get much use in your area. Maybe you need to take a winter trip up north?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That would be nice to come see you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Today I was thinking, oh come on I can to think.
> If I knew tomorrow would be my last day on earth, what would I like to be doing today o.k. tonight. I would want it to be a day that I lived with happiness laughter. Not a who is right and who was wrong. I don't want to die an old lady with an ugly heart and angry. So for tonight I decide to find joy and be silly. An old lady like me has a right to be silly. With all the years of life and being serious and dealing with heart ache and pain. I perfur not real fur to be happy.


Good to remember for everyday Yarnie


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> they would be warm and cosy, but you're right, they probably wouldn't get much use in your area. Maybe you need to take a winter trip up north?


Come on up to Thunder Bay, you would have no problems wearing your mittens here.Some typical January temps here, is maybe-30 celcius with a a wind could bring it down to -40 or more, we get windchill warnings here. Sometimes it's so cold, kids at school do not have an outside recess. Exposed skin could freeze in a minute or less. Not nice


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Now you really need a cupcake! Maybe a dozen!


lucky knitting group getting to share your treats


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I've been gone most of the day. only 9 pages on this thread. I have not had a chance to read, just skimmed. I took my husband to meet a bus that would take him to Chicago O'Hare. Next stop Vienna, Austria, then Kosice Slovakia, then to Hermanosove Slovakia. He has been there many times in the last 15 years, helping build a church and more recently a camping program. This trip is to celebrate the 10 Anniversary of the completion of the Church building.
> 
> He will return next Wednesday. I did have a chance to go shopping. I was able to find what I wanted. 4 sets of needles the same type and size 10 1/2 to make the circular shawl by Elizabeth Zimmerman. Now for the time to knit it.


Joey, nice that your hubby can share in the anniversary celebrations but too bad that you couldn't go too. That's a lovely shawl pattern; will keep you busy for quite a while. What are you going to knit it in?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not getting email notifications for this thread, and I didn't "unwatch." Who banned me? Help!


maybe you missed an email so the system won't send another one til you've come back to the thread; did you get an email after this post?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> lucky knitting group getting to share your treats


We take turns bringing treats. The person who is the hostess doesn't have to provide the treats. Last week I was the hostess, this week I have treats. We meet every week and have 8 to 13 in attendance. Some people crochet, some knit, and some work on quilts--just depends. It's really a nice little group, and we all get along well. I started the group two years ago when I started knitting again after putting it away for 15 or 20 years. I didn't know what kind of response I'd get because I had no idea who did any knitting or crocheting, but everybody kind of restarted doing some type of handwork.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> Come on up to Thunder Bay, you would have no problems wearing your mittens here.Some typical January temps here, is maybe-30 celcius with a a wind could bring it down to -40 or more, we get windchill warnings here. Sometimes it's so cold, kids at school do not have an outside recess. Exposed skin could freeze in a minute or less. Not nice


Frequently when we have enough snow here, school is called off for a day or 2. One big reason is many kids ride the school bus & some busses can't navigate the back roads ice & snow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be nice to come see you!


anytime!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Come on up to Thunder Bay, you would have no problems wearing your mittens here.Some typical January temps here, is maybe-30 celcius with a a wind could bring it down to -40 or more, we get windchill warnings here. Sometimes it's so cold, kids at school do not have an outside recess. Exposed skin could freeze in a minute or less. Not nice


You're bringing back memories Lolly - I grew up in Edmonton; temps would be a lot like Thunder Bay.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're bringing back memories Lolly - I grew up in Edmonton; temps would be a lot like Thunder Bay.


And I grew up in Northern Minnesota. don't miss the weather, that's for sure!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> We take turns bringing treats. The person who is the hostess doesn't have to provide the treats. Last week I was the hostess, this week I have treats. We meet every week and have 8 to 13 in attendance. Some people crochet, some knit, and some work on quilts--just depends. It's really a nice little group, and we all get along well. I started the group two years ago when I started knitting again after putting it away for 15 or 20 years. I didn't know what kind of response I'd get because I had no idea who did any knitting or crocheting, but everybody kind of restarted doing some type of handwork.


I really enjoy my knitting group too. Some members have come and gone but the core group has been together for almost 10 years and really enjoy each other's company


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Time for me to turn in. Good night, all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> And I grew up in Northern Minnesota. don't miss the weather, that's for sure!


It's funny how we all like to talk about it though. I don't miss it either but it sure gave a lot of challenges and a few good stories at the time


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Come on up to Thunder Bay, you would have no problems wearing your mittens here.Some typical January temps here, is maybe-30 celcius with a a wind could bring it down to -40 or more, we get windchill warnings here. Sometimes it's so cold, kids at school do not have an outside recess. Exposed skin could freeze in a minute or less. Not nice


Gives us a good excuse to cuddle under the blankets with our honey, though. Doesn't it?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How old is he? Puppies and kittens do love to get extra attention.


He'll be two years old in February. Yes, he reminds me very much of a 4 year old. The minute I get on the phone he's got to have all the attention. He came to our home when he was just 9 months and there were some adjustment issues but we've gotten past that. He's very loving and smart and he's gotten much better. But he's still a puppy and curious about everything.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Gives us a good excuse to cuddle under the blankets with our honey, though. Doesn't it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thought I bored you, Ahriman.


You called her Ralph in the first version. I suppose you hoped that pulling your post down, looking up the names of evil spirits, and substituting "Ahriman" would make you appear clever. Nice try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sure can, wish they were all like you!


gee I really have to proof read that was awful the words I miss spelled. You can tell I didn't use dictionary


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh, doesn't it feel good to call him Daddy. Mine would be 107 if he were alive today & I'd still call him Daddy. My mother always was & always will be Mommy. When they died the cemetery wanted their markers to read: "Husband & Father" and "Wife & Mother". I said "No!" They're marked: "Husband & Daddy" and "Wife & Mommy".


Yes it is, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Come on up to Thunder Bay, you would have no problems wearing your mittens here.Some typical January temps here, is maybe-30 celcius with a a wind could bring it down to -40 or more, we get windchill warnings here. Sometimes it's so cold, kids at school do not have an outside recess. Exposed skin could freeze in a minute or less. Not nice


I have been through Thunder Bay during summer, but don't think i will come there for winter. Too too cold, 20 below is about as low as it has gotten here. That is cold enough for me.
Isn't fun as kids back in the dark ages they did not have wind chill warnings. I don't remember it at least.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We take turns bringing treats. The person who is the hostess doesn't have to provide the treats. Last week I was the hostess, this week I have treats. We meet every week and have 8 to 13 in attendance. Some people crochet, some knit, and some work on quilts--just depends. It's really a nice little group, and we all get along well. I started the group two years ago when I started knitting again after putting it away for 15 or 20 years. I didn't know what kind of response I'd get because I had no idea who did any knitting or crocheting, but everybody kind of restarted doing some type of handwork.


That sounds like it would be fun and all the sharing I would love it. Hope you will post your knitting again. Loved the colors of your shawl.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Gives us a good excuse to cuddle under the blankets with our honey, though. Doesn't it?


No the honey takes most of the blanket. He even steals my blanket from my chair he says it is warmer then his. Will have to buy a new one for me this year. :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We do have a direct link to God it is called Pray.

Don't know if I am posting the right answer on the right topic site. 
Muddled mind just having coffee. Early here and fog fog fog.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No the honey takes most of the blanket. He even steals my blanket from my chair he says it is warmer then his. Will have to buy a new one for me this year. :roll: ;-)


Buy bigger blankets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Finial toasted English Muffin. I hate having to wait an hour before eating. 
Wonder why they call them English muffins, have to check that out sometime.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's funny how we all like to talk about it though. I don't miss it either but it sure gave a lot of challenges and a few good stories at the time


Thats because we are looking at it from inside of house. When children we did not know we were cold, did we.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I personal love the name Herman. When dating a guy came up to me and ask what my name was I told him Herman. He was dum founded. he said your kidding me. Told him nope my father wanted a boy so they named me Herman. My girlfriends could not keep it all together they were laughing the whole time.
this is in repsonse some where back a page the name of Ralph was mention. 

I really have posted enough am going to check out other sites.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB - but I just got three notifications. who knows? glad to be back. I have a lot of catching up to do. ALso, Denim added about ten pages today. Late - it will have to wait till tomorrow!


Same thing has happened to me Bon & Country. I have a suspicion what is going on & will email privately what I think is going on with KP!

All of my notices are almost a week old!


----------



## mythreads (Sep 20, 2013)

How lovely if you have a loving family but when my father died both my sisters stopped talking to me. That was over 4 years ago. Jealously is a terrible thing, their loss my gain.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You called her Ralph in the first version. I suppose you hoped that pulling your post down, looking up the names of evil spirits, and substituting "Ahriman" would make you appear clever. Nice try.


Horrible memory you have susanmos2000. It was *you* I addressed as Ralph, not anyone else (on the Denim thread). But you know what, I've thought of a better name for you; Shemal. Hope you like it better because it does better suit. I don't need to do anything 'to appear clever' do you?

Remember?



susanmos2000 said:


> You lambasted me for not mentioning DISAPPROVAL ratings in my post as you yourself claimed you did--and now you just highlighted your use of APPROVAL ratings. Do you even know the difference?





knitpresentgifts said:


> You're beyond teaching, Ralph.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Come on up to Thunder Bay, you would have no problems wearing your mittens here.Some typical January temps here, is maybe-30 celcius with a a wind could bring it down to -40 or more, we get windchill warnings here. Sometimes it's so cold, kids at school do not have an outside recess. Exposed skin could freeze in a minute or less. Not nice


The coldest it has been here was 1. I don't know how you survive in that cold of weather. I would feel trapped having to stay inside.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning, taking a break from Ram merino wool washing. My home has that ram musky smell, so I am trying to wash as much as possible over the next week. I think I got about 16 oz washed today. Hard to tell, that was the before weight and it is still drying so not sure of the cleaned fleece weight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I personal love the name Herman. When dating a guy came up to me and ask what my name was I told him Herman. He was dum founded. he said your kidding me. Told him nope my father wanted a boy so they named me Herman. My girlfriends could not keep it all together they were laughing the whole time.
> this is in repsonse some where back a page the name of Ralph was mention.
> 
> I really have posted enough am going to check out other sites.


LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning, taking a break from Ram merino wool washing. My home has that ram musky smell, so I am trying to wash as much as possible over the next week. I think I got about 16 oz washed today. Hard to tell, that was the before weight and it is still drying so not sure of the cleaned fleece weight.


Do you put wool outside to dry?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning, taking a break from Ram merino wool washing. My home has that ram musky smell, so I am trying to wash as much as possible over the next week. I think I got about 16 oz washed today. Hard to tell, that was the before weight and it is still drying so not sure of the cleaned fleece weight.


Oh, that yarn will be lovely. I saw a lady who was spinning wool at a craft show several years ago & it was interesting. What & why were they carding it first? What is the purpose of carding?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies! Ear ache is better today, but just got a phone call from internist that I have too much potassium in my blood & wants me to go to another specialist. That office called so will see on Monday--about my kidneys. I'm falling apart at the seams it appears.

Dr. also said I had protein in my urine! Oh, boy another round of doctors! Then mail has order to get cholesterol tested again! Vampires!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies! Ear ache is better today, but just got a phone call from internist that I have too much potassium in my blood & wants me to go to another specialist. That office called so will see on Monday--about my kidneys. I'm falling apart at the seams it appears.
> 
> Dr. also said I had protein in my urine! Oh, boy another round of doctors! Then mail has order to get cholesterol tested again! Vampires!


I always call the labs blood letting chamber


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

KPG: Horrible memory you have susanmos2000. It was you I addressed as Ralph, not anyone else. But you know what, I've thought of a better name for you; Shemal. Hope you like it better because it does better suit. I don't need to do anything 'to appear clever' do you?

Lying again, Cherf? I know what I saw--and so does He.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, ladies--the post I was responding to was taken down.


Susan, Susan get a grip on your self. Get a hobby or go do some voluntary with your time . Maybe a soup kitchen or bake your hubby a cake. Or your son some cookies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Susan, Susan get a grip on your self. Get a hobby or go do some voluntary with your time . Maybe a soup kitchen or bake your hubby a cake. Or your son some cookies.


Check above, CB. It didn't quote, so I had to fill in the gap.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Check above, CB. It didn't quote, so I had to fill in the gap.


I don't know what you are talking about? What above?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning, taking a break from Ram merino wool washing. My home has that ram musky smell, so I am trying to wash as much as possible over the next week. I think I got about 16 oz washed today. Hard to tell, that was the before weight and it is still drying so not sure of the cleaned fleece weight.


How do you dry the wool?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> He'll be two years old in February. Yes, he reminds me very much of a 4 year old. The minute I get on the phone he's got to have all the attention. He came to our home when he was just 9 months and there were some adjustment issues but we've gotten past that. He's very loving and smart and he's gotten much better. But he's still a puppy and curious about everything.


and by this time next year you'll have curious and mobile twins to keep you on your toes, so much fun ahead of you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> gee I really have to proof read that was awful the words I miss spelled. You can tell I didn't use dictionary


knew exactly what you meant


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know what you are talking about? What above?


Never mind, CB. I'm sure Cherf knows exactly what I mean.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The coldest it has been here was 1. I don't know how you survive in that cold of weather. I would feel trapped having to stay inside.


Oh, we don't stay inside, I don't go outside when there are brutal winchills. We just bundle up, layering the clothes, thrummed items come in handy here. Have you ever seen the movie A Christmas story? We bundled up like the kids in that movie. Skidoo suits with so many cloths underneath our arms were like stuffed sausages, you could not move them. LollScarves were wrapped around your hood twice.Lol
Us Northwestern Ontarians are a tough lot.In the early summer the blackflies are so thick you can't help but swallow them But we don't get tornadoes,hurricanes, mudslides, all that nasty stuff,a little cold weather doesn't bother me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats because we are looking at it from inside of house. When children we did not know we were cold, did we.


there were some winter days when we were so bundled up we could barely see -- a hat with hood pulled over, a scarf wrapped around and over and tied in the front with a small slit to see thru, gloves with mittens over top, 2 pairs of socks in heavy boots -- all to walk to school. And then take all those layers off and hang to dry in the cloak room. But there were the fun winter days too (when it was just cold, not frigid) when we made snow angels, forts & snowballs, snowmen and scuptures, went sledding. Had a lot of good times


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I personal love the name Herman. When dating a guy came up to me and ask what my name was I told him Herman. He was dum founded. he said your kidding me. Told him nope my father wanted a boy so they named me Herman. My girlfriends could not keep it all together they were laughing the whole time.
> this is in repsonse some where back a page the name of Ralph was mention.
> 
> I really have posted enough am going to check out other sites.


you're too funny Yarnie :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The coldest it has been here was 1. I don't know how you survive in that cold of weather. I would feel trapped having to stay inside.


But if you lived there you wouldn't stay in CB! Still have to go out to school or work, visit friends, run errands


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies! Ear ache is better today, but just got a phone call from internist that I have too much potassium in my blood & wants me to go to another specialist. That office called so will see on Monday--about my kidneys. I'm falling apart at the seams it appears.
> 
> Dr. also said I had protein in my urine! Oh, boy another round of doctors! Then mail has order to get cholesterol tested again! Vampires!


glad you're ear ache is better Jane. my fil always used to say "getting old isn't for sissies"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, we don't stay inside, I don't go outside when there are brutal winchills. We just bundle up, layering the clothes, thrummed items come in handy here. Have you ever seen the movie A Christmas story? We bundled up like the kids in that movie. Skidoo suits with so many cloths underneath our arms were like stuffed sausages, you could not move them. LollScarves were wrapped around your hood twice.Lol
> Us Northwestern Ontarians are a tough lot.In the early summer the blackflies are so thick you can't help but swallow them But we don't get tornadoes,hurricanes, mudslides, all that nasty stuff,a little cold weather doesn't bother me.


We used to have cold but the last few years have been mild. I like it a little cold but not as cold as you have. I bought a new coat last year and only wore it once to my daughter's. She is in the NW of Arkansas they have some cold weather. We do have the tornado's and storms. Hot, hot summers. The You Lord summer was not as bad as last too. One hundred fifteen almost got me the 2 years before. I would rather be outside in the cold than hot. You can put on more clothes but you can't take off all of your clothes to get cool. 
:shock: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The coldest it has been here was 1. I don't know how you survive in that cold of weather. I would feel trapped having to stay inside.


Not unlike permafrost, we preserve better here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, we don't stay inside, I don't go outside when there are brutal winchills. We just bundle up, layering the clothes, thrummed items come in handy here. Have you ever seen the movie A Christmas story? We bundled up like the kids in that movie. Skidoo suits with so many cloths underneath our arms were like stuffed sausages, you could not move them. LollScarves were wrapped around your hood twice.Lol
> Us Northwestern Ontarians are a tough lot.In the early summer the blackflies are so thick you can't help but swallow them But we don't get tornadoes,hurricanes, mudslides, all that nasty stuff,a little cold weather doesn't bother me.


Have to that here to but when really cold forget it. and blizzards are the worst house bound. Ice storms forget it hate hate hate them. One year for two weeks ice just kept coming. thank goodness we gas furnce but with out fan only warm when electricity came on . Lots of blankets no heat thank goodness for wood stove but hard to bring in wood for it and it had to dry out. Brought bricks in and heated on wood stove and put under covers for kids when going to bed. Poor dogs when having to go out. my Yasha would not go out in the yard one time found out why, tree came down from having to much ice on it. Plus did not see Husband for two weeks. He work for a gas and electric company no one could get to work, so he and the other men stayed to run plant equipment when eletric lines were fix and then they would fall again. What a mess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cerberus, since you know so much about me, why don't you tell me?


Cheeky Blighter
she is trying desperately to lose the other self.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you ever see a dog walk backwards?


I had a dog hop backwards. When out for a walk if she saw another dog on a leash (loose dogs never caused this reaction) she would grab her leash and actually hop, or jump, backwards. All four paws would leave the ground. It wasn't a tug as she just held the leash in her mouth and hopped. I didn't know what to make of it, or where she came up with the behavior as it was not aggressive. The dog in question was a 100 lb. Doberman and was quite a site to see. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I made sure to shop at Hobby Lobby. I always shop there as I want to support them every chance I can. I definitely think they are getting the short end of the stick by Obama and Sibelius.
> 
> Then Joann's and several resale shops. Had a long day. need a day or two to recover, but then tomorrow need to take DIL to doctor to have stitches removed after surgery two weeks ago. But then there is shopping there too. Joann's, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and Tuesday morning.


If I lived closer to you I would offer the use of my camper. They are not just for camping. Take them shopping and you have a place to go and rest between stores. Your DIL could have rested while we had a marathon shopping experience. What fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If I lived closer to you I would offer the use of my camper. They are not just for camping. Take them shopping and you have a place to go and rest between stores. Your DIL could have rested while we had a marathon shopping experience. What fun.


Why have I not thought of that??? :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> But if you lived there you wouldn't stay in CB! Still have to go out to school or work, visit friends, run errands


It would also become just part of winter. Just like 115 degree days are just part of summer here. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It would also become just part of winter. Just like 115 degree days are just part of summer here. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes I guess so. Glad we didn't have it this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If I lived closer to you I would offer the use of my camper. They are not just for camping. Take them shopping and you have a place to go and rest between stores. Your DIL could have rested while we had a marathon shopping experience. What fun.


But here is the problem how may can it hold? and what if one once to go one store another wants to go to other store. This is confusing. Or can we just put dibb on the camper???


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But here is the problem how may can it hold? and what if one once to go one store another wants to go to other store. This is confusing. Or can we just put dibb on the camper???


Mine sleeps 3 adults and l child (or small adult). No problem, we can take turns sleeping and shopping. We will have to plan which stores would come first, but all can be visited. Those staying behind would be responsible for providing snacks for the weary shoppers' return. We can accomplish round the clock shopping this way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I could have put a mattress in place of the back seats. But then I would not have any room for my treasures.


We could pitch a tent on the roof of the camper for you. This way your treasures would be dry and secure in the truck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, we don't stay inside, I don't go outside when there are brutal winchills. We just bundle up, layering the clothes, thrummed items come in handy here. Have you ever seen the movie A Christmas story? We bundled up like the kids in that movie. Skidoo suits with so many cloths underneath our arms were like stuffed sausages, you could not move them. LollScarves were wrapped around your hood twice.Lol
> Us Northwestern Ontarians are a tough lot.In the early summer the blackflies are so thick you can't help but swallow them But we don't get tornadoes,hurricanes, mudslides, all that nasty stuff,a little cold weather doesn't bother me.


I watch "A Christmas Story" a few times every Christmas season and laugh just as hard every time. Who cannot remember the times you or your kids were dressed up for the snow and cold and walked around with your arms sticking straight out. (And then you have to use the bathroom). Or somebody's tongue getting stuck??


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I watch "A Christmas Story" a few times every Christmas season and laugh just as hard every time. Who cannot remember the times you or your kids were dressed up for the snow and cold and walked around with your arms sticking straight out. (And then you have to use the bathroom). Or somebody's tongue getting stuck??


I love that movie as well--in fact, there was "A Christmas Story marathon" in progress when I was in the hospital giving birth to my son. I probably watched it twenty times over the course of two days--and still enjoy seeing it every December.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been in Thunder Bay a few times. The first was over 40 years ago when it was still Fort William and Port Arthur. My favorite places are the Fort William Historical Park and Kakabeka Falls, the little Niagara of the North.
> I also found a store(I don't remember the name) that sold the same baked goods as the A&P stores years ago.
> 
> We have a cabin in Atikokan. Thunder Bay is nearest big city but still quite a drive.


I hadn't thought about Kakabeka Falls in 50 years! When I was 7 years old, I was the flower girl in my big sister's wedding. (15 yr age difference) She and her new hubby went "up the North Shore drive" on their honeymoon. They brought me a picture for my wall of a fuzzy bear with a bow around its neck and it said "Kakabeka Falls" under the bear. I had that "treasure" for years!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Never mind, CB. I'm sure Cherf knows exactly what I mean.


susanmos2000
no doubt.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But here is the problem how may can it hold? and what if one once to go one store another wants to go to other store. This is confusing. Or can we just put dibb on the camper???


My question is can it hold another person besides me AND the purchases we make?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I hadn't thought about Kakabeka Falls in 50 years! When I was 7 years old, I was the flower girl in my big sister's wedding. (15 yr age difference) She and her new hubby went "up the North Shore drive" on their honeymoon. They brought me a picture for my wall of a fuzzy bear with a bow around its neck and it said "Kakabeka Falls" under the bear. I had that "treasure" for years!


That brings back such good memories. I haven't been up in that area for over 20 years. I love Thunder Bay and that whole drive along the North Shore all the way down to Duluth, still one of my favorite places in the world. I still get a thrill when you come over the hill and first see Lake Superior. We have thought about going to Split Rock lighthouse in November when they turn the lighthouse on to commemorate the sinking of the Edmond Fitzgerald on Nov. 10th 1975.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> there were some winter days when we were so bundled up we could barely see -- a hat with hood pulled over, a scarf wrapped around and over and tied in the front with a small slit to see thru, gloves with mittens over top, 2 pairs of socks in heavy boots -- all to walk to school. And then take all those layers off and hang to dry in the cloak room. But there were the fun winter days too (when it was just cold, not frigid) when we made snow angels, forts & snowballs, snowmen and scuptures, went sledding. Had a lot of good times


Yes I have good memories like that. We dressed the same way, all those clothes must have added 20 lbs on each kid, and we walked to school, it must have been 8 blocks. You would be exhausted when you got to school, because of the extra weight. If you fell down, good luck trying to get up.LOL


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I watch "A Christmas Story" a few times every Christmas season and laugh just as hard every time. Who cannot remember the times you or your kids were dressed up for the snow and cold and walked around with your arms sticking straight out. (And then you have to use the bathroom). Or somebody's tongue getting stuck??


Lol,That is one of my favorate movies, laugh everytime I see it as well.I was one of the kids that got my tongue stuck on my neighbors front door. It had wrought iron scrolls on it, it had snowed and there was snow in the curlicues,I remember I wanted to eat it, I remember standing in the bathtub, and blood was dripping off my tongue, my poor mom was frantic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Mine sleeps 3 adults and l child (or small adult). No problem, we can take turns sleeping and shopping. We will have to plan which stores would come first, but all can be visited. Those staying behind would be responsible for providing snacks for the weary shoppers' return. We can accomplish round the clock shopping this way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Can we put a trailor on back of the camper? I may see an antique or flower I want too. I always need a lot of space. I'll cook for it. :XD: :lol: I bought a wooden bench one time in Florida . We put it on top of our compact car and came on home. Looked like the Beverly Hillbillies. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My question is can it hold another person besides me AND the purchases we make?


we could rent a pull behind trailer. May make it a little harder to drive.

No better idea we take our Rv can slept 6 to on the upper bunk you will have to use ladder. Then get a pull be hind trailer. That way we have stove micro refig and shower and you know but we will have to stop at a park to use those meaning shower and ect. 
Also since we will have floor room I have one of those beds you can fill with air stop at the gas station and fill her up. or could bring your own matteress or we could stash a couple of tents in Rv and put up when we get there. Problem solved. Until trailer full by then we will have thought of something.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> we could rent a pull behind trailer. May make it a little harder to drive.
> 
> No better idea we take our Rv can slept 6 to on the upper bunk you will have to use ladder. Then get a pull be hind trailer. That way we have stove micro refig and shower and you know but we will have to stop at a park to use those meaning shower and ect.
> Also since we will have floor room I have one of those beds you can fill with air stop at the gas station and fill her up. or could bring your own matteress or we could stash a couple of tents in Rv and put up when we get there. Problem solved. Until trailer full by then we will have thought of something.


ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Yes I have good memories like that. We dressed the same way, all those clothes must have added 20 lbs on each kid, and we walked to school, it must have been 8 blocks. You would be exhausted when you got to school, because of the extra weight. If you fell down, good luck trying to get up.LOL


That reminded me of the time I had bought my oldest son a coat with a hood on it. I had him tied up good with the string on the hood.I had to pick my dd up from school. He was standing up in the back of the car crying saying " Mama my head is hung." He was only 3.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can we put a trailor on back of the camper? I may see an antique or flower I want too. I always need a lot of space. I'll cook for it. :XD: :lol: I bought a wooden bench one time in Florida . We put it on top of our compact car and came on home. Looked like the Beverly Hillbillies. :shock:


didn't see your trailer Idea till posted mine sorry. I made my hubby put in back of station wagon one concrete bird bath with the cutest little otter in the middle. Back end of station wagon was low It came home with us from Fla. Interesting ride down the mountain. Was worried about slowing down on some of the curves and being able to brake on the downward ran. Interesting what you can find isn't CB. of Beverly Hills fame? :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Lol,That is one of my favorate movies, laugh everytime I see it as well.I was one of the kids that got my tongue stuck on my neighbors front door. It had wrought iron scrolls on it, it had snowed and there was snow in the curlicues,I remember I wanted to eat it, I remember standing in the bathtub, and blood was dripping off my tongue, my poor mom was frantic.


No you didn't stick your tongue on it that hurts not only the tongue but kids make fun of you when you do it.

My favorite was when you had so many clothes on and you were ice skating and fell. It took forever to get up again, and most of the time when you got up down you went again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the part in the Christmas story when he got his red rider bb gun. My bother had one of those, and a sling shot. My favorite was the cap gun always ran out of caps. 
The decoder ring he sent for. Did you every send for things like that I did. Would run to mail box like he did everday waiting to get it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the part in the Christmas story when he got his red rider bb gun. My bother had one of those, and a sling shot. My favorite was the cap gun always ran out of caps.
> The decoder ring he sent for. Did you every send for things like that I did. Would run to mail box like he did everday waiting to get it.


Funny. My brother had all of it. He also had a Davy Crockett doll with the **** skin hat. LOL I was trying to sleep late one time when my kids were little. Our phone upstairs peeped like a bird when someone dialed ( do bird's peep?) anyway It was about 6:00 Am and I heard the peeping . I knew it was my youngest son. He was always up before everyone else. Anyway I picked up the phone and said who are you calling? In my angry mama voice. He said he was calling Caption Crunch. LOL He had seen something on the cereal box and was going to order it. He also made a pledge off $1000. one time to 700 Club. He had been watching and said someone needs to give the people some money for food.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny. My brother had all of it. He also had a Davy Crockett doll with the **** skin hat. LOL I was trying to sleep late one time when my kids were little. Our phone upstairs peeped like a bird when someone dialed ( do bird's peep?) anyway It was about 6:00 Am and I heard the peeping . I knew it was my youngest son. He was always up before everyone else. Anyway I picked up the phone and said who are you calling? In my angry mama voice. He said he was calling Caption Crunch. LOL He had seen something on the cereal box and was going to order it. He also made a pledge off $1000. one time to 700 Club. He had been watching and said someone needs to give the people some money for food.


Oh to fun and oh such a good hearted boy. So how long did it take you to straighten everything out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to fun and oh such a good hearted boy. So how long did it take you to straighten everything out.


When the person he donated the money to called me back. She told me he was a sweet boy. They had talked awhile. At the time dh was laid off but we did join the The Operation Blessing. He is still very giving.Bless his heart.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That reminded me of the time I had bought my oldest son a coat with a hood on it. I had him tied up good with the string on the hood.I had to pick my dd up from school. He was standing up in the back of the car crying saying " Mama my head is hung." He was only 3.


Awww, poor little mite.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the part in the Christmas story when he got his red rider bb gun. My bother had one of those, and a sling shot. My favorite was the cap gun always ran out of caps.
> The decoder ring he sent for. Did you every send for things like that I did. Would run to mail box like he did everday waiting to get it.


I think one of my favorate parts is when Ralphie opens his gift from Aunty and it's the bunny costume, mom makes him try it on and dad says he looks like a deranged Easter bunny.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been in Thunder Bay a few times. The first was over 40 years ago when it was still Fort William and Port Arthur. My favorite places are the Fort William Historical Park and Kakabeka Falls, the little Niagara of the North.
> I also found a store(I don't remember the name) that sold the same baked goods as the A&P stores years ago.
> 
> We have a cabin in Atikokan. Thunder Bay is nearest big city but still quite a drive.


Two of my favorate places as well,I have been to Atikokan many times,my father had a cousin that lived there,he also had family in Fort Frances,we would stop in Atikoken on the way to FF.Small world.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I think one of my favorate parts is when Ralphie opens his gift from Aunty and it's the bunny costume, mom makes him try it on and dad says he looks like a deranged Easter bunny.


I have the full size lamp in the back window


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have the full size lamp in the back window


No you don't wow I loved that lamp nice gams on that lamp.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have the full size lamp in the back window


The beautiful lamp in the package marked "fra-gi-le."


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have the full size lamp in the back window


LOL, I love that lamp. I saw a small working one at a bargain store and they also had some tree ornaments.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The beautiful lamp in the package marked "fra-gi-le."


Lol, the dad says oh look it must have come from Italy, he sounds out fragile like it's an Italian word.I really have to buy that movie for my 9 yr old son he will love it.

:-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Lol, the dad says oh look it must have come from Italy, he sounds out fragile like it's an Italian word.I really have to buy that movie for my 9 yr old son he will love it.
> 
> :-D


And how about Deck the Halls sung at the Chinese restaurant?? 
I feel like a really old person (I am) reminiscing about the good ol' days, and I know Lolly is a whippersnapper with a son just 9 yes old. 
Maybe I need a Senior Citizen's thread here!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Lol, the dad says oh look it must have come from Italy, he sounds out fragile like it's an Italian word.I really have to buy that movie for my 9 yr old son he will love it.
> 
> :-D


my daddy loves it to and has the movie too.

I wonder if that means we are old as to remember what kid did and can relate to it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And how about Deck the Halls sung at the Chinese restaurant??
> I feel like a really old person (I am) reminiscing about the good ol' days, and I know Lolly is a whippersnapper with a son just 9 yes old.
> Maybe I need a Senior Citizen's thread here!


That is my favorite part! Lol


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> my daddy loves it to and has the movie too.
> 
> I wonder if that means we are old as to remember what kid did and can relate to it.


Yarnie, you told me how old you are. Almost old enough to join me on the Senior Citizens' thread!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

On my Daddy's 80th birthday we took him to a chinese resturant. We had one of those mini cakes. When it came time to light the one candle I asked the waitress if they had a light. She saw the birthday cake and went to the back and put a tape of the Birthday song on that reminded me of that movie. The recording was hung and it played until we left. It was so funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yarnie, you told me how old you are. Almost old enough to join me on the Senior Citizens' thread!


Oh and i thought I was young gee now I must be old. But wait you do know when one gets old they are allowed to go into a scond childhood. So I am going to be 6 years old minus the other 6.   :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On my Daddy's 80th birthday we took him to a chinese resturant. We had one of those mini cakes. When it came time to light the one candle I asked the waitress if they had a light. She saw the birthday cake and went to the back and put a tape of the Birthday song on that reminded me of that movie. The recording was hung and it played until we left. It was so funny.


well then they covered the years from when born to the present year.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

alcameron said:


> And how about Deck the Halls sung at the Chinese restaurant??
> I feel like a really old person (I am) reminiscing about the good ol' days, and I know Lolly is a whippersnapper with a son just 9 yes old.
> Maybe I need a Senior Citizen's thread here!


Oh, alcameron, I am not that young,I am a much older mom.I gave birth to my son just before my 42nd birthday.It was risky but I have a beautiful, brilliant son,I was very lucky,he is my miracle child.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, alcameron, I am not that young,I am a much older mom.I gave birth to my son just before my 42nd birthday.It was risky but I have a beautiful, brilliant son,I was very lucky,he is my miracle child.


Believe me, you ARE young!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, alcameron, I am not that young,I am a much older mom.I gave birth to my son just before my 42nd birthday.It was risky but I have a beautiful, brilliant son,I was very lucky,he is my miracle child.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


>


I shouldn't say I was lucky,{ I am lucky} and very blessed to have this beautiful boy in my life he has rocked my world in a very good way and has made me see things in a very different light, and I always think to myself- wow ,my 9 year son old is a very wise old soul.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It would also become just part of winter. Just like 115 degree days are just part of summer here. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's right - it's what we get used too. I do find extreme heat (especially in high humidity) harder to take than cold


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right - it's what we get used too. I do find extreme heat (especially in high humidity) harder to take than cold


My DH says when it's hot you're uncomfortable, but when it's cold you hurt.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH says when it's hot you're uncomfortable, but when it's cold you hurt.


However, one can dress up to be warm but undressing to be cool can get you arrested. :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Believe me, you ARE young!!


Yep, she is young!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> However, one can dress up to be warm but undressing to be cool can get you arrested. :shock:


Amen, but I try to wear less clothing but the farmer sold the land behind is so must not run outside in the nightgown anymore. Sometimes on the farm, I'd not wear panties nor a bra.

One time my husband took a picture of me holding one of our softball sized peaches that we could not show to anyone because you could tell I did not have a bra on--so after that, I would run inside to put on the bra!

Oh, the good old days of freedom from clothing!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right - it's what we get used too. I do find extreme heat (especially in high humidity) harder to take than cold


But I would never get used to -30 degrees!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I would have twenty below with sunny skies than 40 and rainy

Just finished washing 5 more 'loads' of merino. So now the 'ram' smell is only half as bad as I still have 10 more washings to do. My dogs just love to stick their noses in the unwashed bag. Pretty funny, but have to pretend displeasure. They are just doing what terriers do.

Off to finger pluck more locks for tomorrow


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But I would never get used to -30 degrees!


You just don't go outside on those days. Me, I stay in and knit or quilt while a pot of chili simmers in the kitchen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You just don't go outside on those days. Me, I stay in and knit or quilt while a pot of chili simmers in the kitchen.


Oh, I remember it well. I grew up in Northern Minnesota and lived in Plymouth before we moved away. This morning it was 49 and we're saying how the weather has changed despite 73 degrees during the day. One gets used to this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> However, one can dress up to be warm but undressing to be cool can get you arrested. :shock:


Plus it could be scary. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus it could be scary. :shock:


to whome you or someone else? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> to whome you or someone else? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Everybody with eyes. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Something for my friends from Jesus is Calling."When your energy fails you, do not look inward and lament the lack you find there. Look to Me and my sufficiency, rejoice in My radiant riches that are abundantly available to help you." Lord bless all my sweet friends today and cover them with your sweet Presence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Something for my friends from Jesus is Calling."When your energy fails you, do not look inward and lament the lack you find there. Look to Me and my sufficiency, rejoice in My radiant riches that are abundantly available to help you." Lord bless all my sweet friends today and cover them with your sweet Presence.


thank you CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can we put a trailor on back of the camper? I may see an antique or flower I want too. I always need a lot of space. I'll cook for it. :XD: :lol: I bought a wooden bench one time in Florida . We put it on top of our compact car and came on home. Looked like the Beverly Hillbillies. :shock:


Yes, I can tow a trailer with the camper on the truck. We probably will need all the extra room for our purchases. That must have been quite a sight with the bench on the car.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> However, one can dress up to be warm but undressing to be cool can get you arrested. :shock:


It's so sad, all you get is arrested. In that heat being naked is not cool enough. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My new avatar is one of our grandsons - the happy drummer! About a year ago. He's about a foot taller now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My new avatar is one of our grandsons - the happy drummer! About a year ago. He's about a foot taller now.


He is cute Bonnie. He looks like you. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is cute Bonnie. He looks like you. :thumbup:


Gee, thanks! I don't think anybody in the family looks like me, but as he's getting older he resembles one of my uncles. I told him that the other day, and that the uncle was VERY handsome. He just gave me that smile. He's a good boy. My son's son.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I can tow a trailer with the camper on the truck. We probably will need all the extra room for our purchases. That must have been quite a sight with the bench on the car.


It was.   :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHAT?????


I know. Huck gets a little confused sometimes. Smaller words, shorter sentences.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's so sad, all you get is arrested. In that heat being naked is not cool enough. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sure can, wish they were all like you!


I'll bet they loved being in your class!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> sorry, I should have said "lie" since that is what you inferred and I called you on. And you are spreading love in every thread you post, don't you! As to your posted items, they are nice, duplicating them would be easy for me.


I'm sorry, but that is bragging.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> maybe you missed an email so the system won't send another one til you've come back to the thread; did you get an email after this post?


Yes. It seems okay now. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Buy bigger blankets.


Or knit them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial toasted English Muffin. I hate having to wait an hour before eating.
> Wonder why they call them English muffins, have to check that out sometime.


Your morning sounds like mine. Take a pill, get on computer and wait for a half hour (supposed to be an hour), usually get lost on KP and and hour later breakfast - often an English muffin!! I"ll think of you next time, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I personal love the name Herman. When dating a guy came up to me and ask what my name was I told him Herman. He was dum founded. he said your kidding me. Told him nope my father wanted a boy so they named me Herman. My girlfriends could not keep it all together they were laughing the whole time.
> this is in repsonse some where back a page the name of Ralph was mention.
> 
> I really have posted enough am going to check out other sites.


I see you haven't changed much - same sense of humor! Mischief maker.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mythreads said:


> How lovely if you have a loving family but when my father died both my sisters stopped talking to me. That was over 4 years ago. Jealously is a terrible thing, their loss my gain.


That is a shame. It seems to happen pretty often when a parent dies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Same thing has happened to me Bon & Country. I have a suspicion what is going on & will email privately what I think is going on with KP!
> 
> All of my notices are almost a week old!


Maybe we've been chosen by Admin for some kind of prize!!! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies! Ear ache is better today, but just got a phone call from internist that I have too much potassium in my blood & wants me to go to another specialist. That office called so will see on Monday--about my kidneys. I'm falling apart at the seams it appears.
> 
> Dr. also said I had protein in my urine! Oh, boy another round of doctors! Then mail has order to get cholesterol tested again! Vampires!


They looooove you, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Were your notices dated right after you turned off your computer? If it was, you will not get another notice unless your computer is turned on again. That is how it worked for me


I don't usually turn off my computer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny. My brother had all of it. He also had a Davy Crockett doll with the **** skin hat. LOL I was trying to sleep late one time when my kids were little. Our phone upstairs peeped like a bird when someone dialed ( do bird's peep?) anyway It was about 6:00 Am and I heard the peeping . I knew it was my youngest son. He was always up before everyone else. Anyway I picked up the phone and said who are you calling? In my angry mama voice. He said he was calling Caption Crunch. LOL He had seen something on the cereal box and was going to order it. He also made a pledge off $1000. one time to 700 Club. He had been watching and said someone needs to give the people some money for food.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh, alcameron, I am not that young,I am a much older mom.I gave birth to my son just before my 42nd birthday.It was risky but I have a beautiful, brilliant son,I was very lucky,he is my miracle child.


That is truly a blessed event!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right - it's what we get used too. I do find extreme heat (especially in high humidity) harder to take than cold


So do I. And I'm living in Georgia. Well, it's a lot more comfortable than even hotter even more humid Baltimore, where I grew up. And we have air now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> However, one can dress up to be warm but undressing to be cool can get you arrested. :shock:


I was going to say that - but not so cleverly as you did!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But I would never get used to -30 degrees!


When we lived in Indiana, we had a few days with morning temps of 3 or 4 degrees. The next day it was 30, and it felt balmy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everybody with eyes. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you CB.


Ditto.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Phew! I finally caught up on all these pages. Now I'm going to bed. Big day tomorrow - Fall Festival at church. 

Good night, friends. Sleep tight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> But I would never get used to -30 degrees!


I grew up in Edmonton, Alberta - the longest cold stretch they had was in the winter of 1969 when we had 26 consectutive days of colder than -20 F (not including wind chills). When it finally got just above that, the local newspaper printed "survivor certificates" on the front page. Schools didn't close and we walked to school every day. In Dec/2009, Edmonton had the coldest day in N. America -46C (-50.8F) or -58 with wind chill (-72.4F) but schools were closed. I was happy not to be in Edmonton that day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Phew! I finally caught up on all these pages. Now I'm going to bed. Big day tomorrow - Fall Festival at church.
> 
> Good night, friends. Sleep tight.


Enjoy your day at the Festival Bonnie. Does it include a plant and garden sale?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks,WCK. No plants usually. Crafts, books, food, and live music all day! I"ll be taking baked goods and working at the book sale. In fact, it's just about time to leave.

Have a lovely Saturday!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is cute Bonnie. He looks like you. :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we lived in Indiana, we had a few days with morning temps of 3 or 4 degrees. The next day it was 30, and it felt balmy!


That was MINUS 30 degrees!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That was MINUS 30 degrees!


Can't minus 30 be considered balmy in Minnesota?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies.


Janie: Love your photos dear...keep 'em comin'....
Georgiegirl


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janie: Love your photos dear...keep 'em comin'....
> Georgiegirl


Thanks as I love to post pictures as you can see. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I love to post pictures as you can see. Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

your bad but very funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> your bad but very funny. :thumbup:


Oh, I know I'm bad, but sending hugs! You had to laugh didn't you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Thanks to all - I'm very flattered.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I know I'm bad, but sending hugs! You had to laugh didn't you?


Yes - picture of teeny car. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Oakley said:


> "Sisters are Friends Forever"--this is written on a beautiful sun-catcher that my sister gave me a few years ago--and it's so true!


I have always loved : 'I am smiling because you are my sister; I am laughing because you can't do anything about it." But my sister does do something about it, she makes me glad she is the one every day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks,WCK. No plants usually. Crafts, books, food, and live music all day! I"ll be taking baked goods and working at the book sale. In fact, it's just about time to leave.
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday!


How was the Fall Fair Bonnie? I was thinking it might be dangerous to have you manning the book table - how many books did you come home with?


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

alcameron said:


> For all the chocolate lovers


I love the bowl!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Joan H said:


> I have always loved : 'I am smiling because you are my sister; I am laughing because you can't do anything about it." But my sister does do something about it, she makes me glad she is the one every day.


I love that - I don't have sisters, but do have a few sis-in-laws who I'm going to pass this on to


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the Fall Fair Bonnie? I was thinking it might be dangerous to have you manning the book table - how many books did you come home with?


How did you know?! Ten. One was a book I had donated!! They were so cheap. Here is the price list:

hardbacks $1
paperbacks 50cents
children's books - 5 for $1 or 25 cents each

They sold a lot of beautiful books for these prices! Two women bought ancient (one early 1900s, the other could have been older) for one dollar each! What a find! This is why the book sale is the most popular of all. It was really busy. Fun - because everybody's so tickled with what they've gotten. And there were so many books. We had about $200 in the first hour.

They had live music all day, crafts, food, bake sale, dunking pool, big blow-up slide for the kids, kid zone with games. It was a beautiful day - sunny, mid-70's, breezy. Just great - best turn-out ever!

I had a hot dog with my son, daughter-in-law, my avatar - and his sister (the one who learned to crochet). Food tastes so good outside on a pretty day.
Nice of you to ask, WCK.

We have a new pastor at our church. He - and a large and very active Hispanic membership - have breathed new life into our activities. So nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> How did you know?! Ten. One was a book I had donated!! They were so cheap. Here is the price list:
> 
> hardbacks $1
> paperbacks 50cents
> ...


Bonnie, I'm shocked. :shock: How could you possiblly escape with only 10 books at those prices! Sounds like a great day all around. I never make hot dogs at home, but they sure taste great when you smell them grilling at a fair or picnic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, I'm shocked. :shock: How could you possiblly escape with only 10 books at those prices! Sounds like a great day all around. I never make hot dogs at home, but they sure taste great when you smell them grilling at a fair or picnic.


It WAS hard to stop buying books! You must love them as I do. I really have no book shelf space left, and no good place to put another book case, so I try to be choosey. Especially since I use the library all the time - really don't need to buy any books at all. My DH just shakes his head.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> How did you know?! Ten. One was a book I had donated!! They were so cheap. Here is the price list:
> 
> hardbacks $1
> paperbacks 50cents
> ...


The fair sounds like a lot of fun. You certainly had great weather for it. I love book sales. I attend the one they have at the library every April.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The fair sounds like a lot of fun. You certainly had great weather for it. I love book sales. I attend the one they have at the library every April.


I think a lot of us KPers love books. I know I was taught that by my parents and teachers and especially the librarian at my elementary school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice to know you had a good time lady, and it sounds like your pastor is good for the church.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry, but that is bragging.


not only that she seem to have a memory problem too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice to know you had a good time lady, and it sounds like your pastor is good for the church.


He is - he's so nice. He's just what we needed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies


Janey: My word lady! How do you always come up with your wonderful photos? This morning's rooster surely woke me up & started my day in the very best way! You're a wonder! You're a keeper! So glad you are my new friend!
Georgiegirl


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janey: My word lady! How do you always come up with your wonderful photos? This morning's rooster surely woke me up & started my day in the very best way! You're a wonder! You're a keeper! So glad you are my new friend!
> Georgiegirl


When I was growing up in the city there was a young man a couple of houses away from ours who had taken a hatched chick from school. It ended up being a rooster who would crow at the most ungodly hours! He disappeared on night. Hmmm...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> When I was growing up in the city there was a young man a couple of houses away from ours who had taken a hatched chick from school. It ended up being a rooster who would crow at the most ungodly hours! He disappeared on night. Hmmm...


I know why. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> When I was growing up in the city there was a young man a couple of houses away from ours who had taken a hatched chick from school. It ended up being a rooster who would crow at the most ungodly hours! He disappeared on night. Hmmm...


Yes they do neighbor has one and they do start out when just learning funny Joey. You should hear the quail he has they whistle and you would think it was a person. Don't know how many times have turned around and yelled what do you want thinking it was hubby


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies


Love your pictures Jane. Thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> When I was growing up in the city there was a young man a couple of houses away from ours who had taken a hatched chick from school. It ended up being a rooster who would crow at the most ungodly hours! He disappeared on night. Hmmm...


Was there chicken for dinner the following day? :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Was there chicken for dinner the following day? :lol:


Nope. But we didn't have to feed our cat for several days. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they do neighbor has one and they do start out when just learning funny Joey. You should hear the quail he has they whistle and you would think it was a person. Don't know how many times have turned around and yelled what do you want thinking it was hubby


Lol


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I grew up in the heart/middle of Los Angeles in the 1940's & 50's & we always had lots of animale - perhaps this animal thing came from my Daddy who was born & grew up in Canada - always had dogs (but no cats 'cause my Dad & I were allergic to 'em) - chickens - turtles - rabbits - ducks - just before Easter Sunday we'd been away from the house & when we came home there were feathers all over the yard - think someone had a nice Easter dinner. someone also stole our 2 Chinese Crested hairless dogs out of our back yard. they were pretty pricey/expensive dogs - guess they knew a good thing when they saw it - ya' think?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Was there chicken for dinner the following day? :lol:


We always had fresh eggs - & frequently chicken & rabbit. I won't go into detail how my Daddy "did the chickens in" - but vividly remember them running around the back yard headless! Hey, a Daddy has to do what a Daddy has to do to put food on the table!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Well Ladies & Gentlemen: At last! I finally figured out how to post an avator photo - I have a few indoor plants - this is an Anthurium I'm babying - have my 7th flower about ready to bloom - also have a huge begonia plant that was initially my Mommy's - it's gotta be at the very least 50 years old - brought it here in the car from Los Angeles when I moved my Mommy here in '96. I'm in the process of propagating-growing a Mango tree from seed for my 10 yr. old GS - This'll be his Christmas present from his MorMor (Swedish grandmother). He absolutely loves Mangoes. If it ever does bear fruit it takes about 8 years - hope I'm around here then to see if his present bears fruit. I'm also starting from seed a Mango tree for my GD - hey, if you give something to 1 of 'em, ya' gotta give to both!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> We always had fresh eggs - & frequently chicken & rabbit. I won't go into detail how my Daddy "did the chickens in" - but vividly remember them running around the back yard headless! Hey, a Daddy has to do what a Daddy has to do to put food on the table!


nice avatar Miss Georgia, I might do one someday too. I have 5 hens and 1 rooster. started out with alot more but they are aging. I can't bear to hurt them, wish I could. Only 1 will lay an egg occasionally, it would take me a month to get enough for a three egg omelet  Your Dad was a good, brave man and yes that is what a family does to put food on the table. My Dad took me hunting when I was young. He shot and killed a squirrel. I cried and cried. he kept his hunting to himself after that, as I got older I felt bad about all the crying I did and how bad he must have felt. Maybe he thought he had scared me for life. I got over it quickly I'm sure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> When I was growing up in the city there was a young man a couple of houses away from ours who had taken a hatched chick from school. It ended up being a rooster who would crow at the most ungodly hours! He disappeared on night. Hmmm...


Can be a problem in more rural areas too. Last year a fellow filed a complaint against his neighbour because their guinea hens were moved to the side yard (about 30 feet from bedroom window).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they do neighbor has one and they do start out when just learning funny Joey. You should hear the quail he has they whistle and you would think it was a person. Don't know how many times have turned around and yelled what do you want thinking it was hubby


 :lol: We have quail here too; they are always scurrying around near the gate - they look pretty funny when they run


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janey: My word lady! How do you always come up with your wonderful photos? This morning's rooster surely woke me up & started my day in the very best way! You're a wonder! You're a keeper! So glad you are my new friend!
> Georgiegirl


Thank you as I'm glad you are my new friend too--I love roosters!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nope. But we didn't have to feed our cat for several days. :shock:


Poor rooster!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: We have quail here too; they are always scurrying around near the gate - they look pretty funny when they run


I love quail. Haven't seen any in awhile but hear them in the woods. Bobwhite.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> nice avatar Miss Georgia, I might do one someday too. I have 5 hens and 1 rooster. started out with alot more but they are aging. I can't bear to hurt them, wish I could. Only 1 will lay an egg occasionally, it would take me a month to get enough for a three egg omelet  Your Dad was a good, brave man and yes that is what a family does to put food on the table. My Dad took me hunting when I was young. He shot and killed a squirrel. I cried and cried. he kept his hunting to himself after that, as I got older I felt bad about all the crying I did and how bad he must have felt. Maybe he thought he had scared me for life. I got over it quickly I'm sure.


Did your Dad shoot & kill the squirrel to eat it? People around here don't shoot 'em to eat anymore, but 50-60 years ago they did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to see Dad Road trip 300 miles up and same coming home. Worth every minute. At 95 years of age, and still of sound mind we enjoy each others company. Sure not much time before he is on his way to heaven. so specail that The good Lord see fit to allow me this time with him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see Dad Road trip 300 miles up and same coming home. Worth every minute. At 95 years of age, and still of sound mind we enjoy each others company. Sure not much time before he is on his way to heaven. so specail that The good Lord see fit to allow me this time with him.


Enjoy your visit with your Daddy.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see Dad Road trip 300 miles up and same coming home. Worth every minute. At 95 years of age, and still of sound mind we enjoy each others company. Sure not much time before he is on his way to heaven. so specail that The good Lord see fit to allow me this time with him.


I'm glad that you are taking the time to do this. Im sure he feels the same way about your visits as you do. How often do you try to make the trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see Dad Road trip 300 miles up and same coming home. Worth every minute. At 95 years of age, and still of sound mind we enjoy each others company. Sure not much time before he is on his way to heaven. so specail that The good Lord see fit to allow me this time with him.


Have a safe trip and a wonderful visit with your Dad


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How lucky you are to still share time with your Dad. Enjoy your visit and be safe. Who goes with you??



theyarnlady said:


> Off to see Dad Road trip 300 miles up and same coming home. Worth every minute. At 95 years of age, and still of sound mind we enjoy each others company. Sure not much time before he is on his way to heaven. so specail that The good Lord see fit to allow me this time with him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It was a wonderful time that we shared thanks ladies. 

I do hope all of you will read what Julin posted on S&O about those old men who served our country. 

That has upset me beyond words. I do hope some day she has to face even one of those old men who serve this country so she could post such a nasty comment. Better still I hope someday she has to face an enmey and no one is there to help her.
Joey no rain until coming back and just surts here and there. Heavy for a couple of mins than stop.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was a wonderful time that we shared thanks ladies.
> 
> I do hope all of you will read what Julin posted on S&O about those old men who served our country.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had such a good visit with your Dad, Yarnie. Does he ever think about moving a little closer to you or is he happy and settled where he is? I usually fly back to see my parents 3 or 4 times a year and we talk on the phone all the time.

I haven't read S&O yet today, seems to be getting musch worse the last few days. I was really angry yesterday about the bullying comments about the woman in the photo. It was bad enough that Cheeky posted to begin with, but then the rest of them swarmed in with their bullying comments. What a horrible example they set and they didn't see anything wrong with it - and yet they would probably get up and condemn the same type of behaviour if it were done in schools or the workplace.

And then they talk about hyprocrisy in others and how much more caring and concerned they are about the welfare of society.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It was a wonderful time that we shared thanks ladies.
> 
> I do hope all of you will read what Julin posted on S&O about those old men who served our country.
> 
> ...


Glad you had another great visit with your Dad, Yarnie.

Jelun2 must be ignored. She speaks nonsense and posts only to insult others not only Vets. I, too, am sickened by what she posted (twice) about the Vets recently in the news. She should give up her American citizenship and live in another country since she hates everything the Vets stand for and what America stands for. No question she is a taker and hater not a giver and grateful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had such a good visit with your Dad, Yarnie. Does he ever think about moving a little closer to you or is he happy and settled where he is? I usually fly back to see my parents 3 or 4 times a year and we talk on the phone all the time.
> 
> I haven't read S&O yet today, seems to be getting musch worse the last few days. I was really angry yesterday about the bullying comments about the woman in the photo. It was bad enough that Cheeky posted to begin with, but then the rest of them swarmed in with their bullying comments. What a horrible example they set and they didn't see anything wrong with it - and yet they would probably get up and condemn the same type of behaviour if it were done in schools or the workplace.
> 
> And then they talk about hyprocrisy in others and how much more caring and concerned they are about the welfare of society.


I agree. CheekyBlighter is despicable. You should see the images she regularly posts and also posted in their Liberal threads that same day in another thread claiming the photo of some witches was one of me. She is one sick person.

Of course, all her Liberal buddies rant and cheer thinking what Cheeks posts is brilliant. I took the time to read Cheeks back posts; what filth and hate comes from her mouth. I received the most disgusting PM from her too.

That group of Libs needs to be completely ignored on all threads.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot believe my garden is still blooming roses and hydrangeas. Here's sedum which I think is beautiful; looks like pink broccoli, too, which someone else said;


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. CheekyBlighter is despicable. You should see the images she regularly posts and also posted in their Liberal threads that same day in another thread claiming the photo of some witches was one of me. She is one sick person.
> 
> Of course, all her Liberal buddies rant and cheer thinking what Cheeks posts is brilliant. I took the time to read Cheeks back posts; what filth and hate comes from her mouth. I received the most disgusting PM from her too.
> 
> That group of Libs needs to be completely ignored on all threads.


They are despicable creatures. I don't read threads they post on any longer because they upset me too much.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They are despicable creatures. I don't read threads they post on any longer because they upset me too much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They are despicable creatures. I don't read threads they post on any longer because they upset me too much.


Yes, but as in life, they are everywhere seeking attention and attempting to ruin everything. :-D

We just won't let them on KP!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


>


Lovely smile you've got there, susan.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see Dad Road trip 300 miles up and same coming home. Worth every minute. At 95 years of age, and still of sound mind we enjoy each others company. Sure not much time before he is on his way to heaven. so specail that The good Lord see fit to allow me this time with him.


Yes, Yarnie enjoy every second as I miss my parents so much every day. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but like in life, they are everywhere seeking attention and attempting to ruin everything. :-D
> 
> We just won't let them on KP!


I post pictures to let them know I'm still around but they are a crazy bunch with their thinking. I don't read most of their words. I'm just tired of trying to get them to see daylight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe my garden is still blooming roses and hydrangeas. Here's sedum which I think is beautiful; looks like pink broccoli, too, which someone else said;


beautiful flowers KPG; enjoy them while your warmer weather continues


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I post pictures to let them know I'm still around but they are a crazy bunch with their thinking. I don't read most of their words. I'm just tired of trying to get them to see daylight.


love the prayer Jane, made me laugh


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hot here still. It was 86 degrees on the bank yesterday. We are suppose to get some much needed rain this weekend and some cooler temps. I have started back knitting after spending much time in flowers. I am making sockit2me's tasseled fling. I ripped it at least 7 times before I got it right. I didn't give up I am a fighter. Lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot here still. It was 86 degrees on the bank yesterday. We are suppose to get some much needed rain this weekend and some cooler temps. I have started back knitting after spending much time in flowers. I am making sockit2me's tasseled fling. I ripped it at least 7 times before I got it right. I didn't give up I am a fighter. Lol


you can do it you go girl. Post picture when done. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot here still. It was 86 degrees on the bank yesterday. We are suppose to get some much needed rain this weekend and some cooler temps. I have started back knitting after spending much time in flowers. I am making sockit2me's tasseled fling. I ripped it at least 7 times before I got it right. I didn't give up I am a fighter. Lol


That's a nice looking shawl CB, what colour and yarn are you making it in? He's sure a talented knitter and designer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a nice looking shawl CB, what colour and yarn are you making it in? He's sure a talented knitter and designer.


I am using Paton's Kroy sock yarn. Blue tweed. He is a great knitter and designer but so are you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am using Paton's Kroy sock yarn. Blue tweed. He is a great knitter and designer but so are you!


  That will be pretty; you wanted a shawl for your trip - will this be it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be pretty; you wanted a shawl for your trip - will this be it?


Yes. It maybe cool at night. I think I will finish it by the 14th. Has the wind stopped blowing up there yet?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Some lovely flowers, but not mine!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow - those are beautiful!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did your Dad shoot & kill the squirrel to eat it? People around here don't shoot 'em to eat anymore, but 50-60 years ago they did.


He did it for his Mom,my Grandmama, yes she did eat squirrel. It probably was about 45-50 years ago. I remember he had a hunting vest with a pouch on the back to store them as he hunted. Strange memories creep back at times. I feed the squirrels on my property, eared corn and peanuts, but they prefer the sunflower seeds and suet. We call them Cobbs and Robbers. I had a large group of flying squirrel that took over an oak tree a few years ago in the back yard. That was a treat to watch, but they moved on. There was not alot of harmony between them and the fox squirrels so it was best. Talk later...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Quite beautiful and they do look like pink broccoli.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe my garden is still blooming roses and hydrangeas. Here's sedum which I think is beautiful; looks like pink broccoli, too, which someone else said;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> He did it for his Mom,my Grandmama, yes she did eat squirrel. It probably was about 45-50 years ago. I remember he had a hunting vest with a pouch on the back to store them as he hunted. Strange memories creep back at times. I feed the squirrels on my property, eared corn and peanuts, but they prefer the sunflower seeds and suet. We call them Cobbs and Robbers. I had a large group of flying squirrel that took over an oak tree a few years ago in the back yard. That was a treat to watch, but they moved on. There was not alot of harmony between them and the fox squirrels so it was best. Talk later...


Freinds father had a wild life feed. He had every kind of meat from wild animals on this huge table. Must say yuck. and the racoon oh my gosh it was greasier than a wet pig.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Flying squirrels are cute, but they sure are pests. When my boys had sheep, we had sacks of grain in the loft of the sheep barn. The squirrels ate a hole in the bottom of each sack. I don't mind feeding them, but they could have all ate from one sack. We did have one get in the house, the cat made quick work of that one.


Had a few at the cabin. Chewed through the bird feeder. When hungry they do anything. Squirrel here is storing Walnuts from tree down the street. Love Mc Donalds fries he and the crows. Last year found a walnut tuck inbetween pickets on fence.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Flying squirrels are cute, but they sure are pests. When my boys had sheep, we had sacks of grain in the loft of the sheep barn. The squirrels ate a hole in the bottom of each sack. I don't mind feeding them, but they could have all ate from one sack. We did have one get in the house, the cat made quick work of that one.


I have 3 dogs that are squirrel chasers. I have a sliding door to the back yard, which had a sliding screen door. Anyway, after repeated repairs to both the screen and the door, I decided to get the screen that you attach to the entry way with the magnets in it to close the screen after you pass through. (What a long sentence). A squirrel dared to enter the house - it was chased by my three dogs all around and finally outside. It was lucky that day as it was not caught. I think it told its friends to stay away from my house, because we rarely have squirrels anymore. That is a good thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear a vegan diet is very healthy and satisfying.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> I hear a vegan diet is very healthy and satisfying.


Dame, The "War On Women" is over for me on KP. I found it much too easy to remain a Biatch. So why not share one of your favorite vegan recipes. I'm knitting a hat, it's called Nola Cloche, you can find a pic of it at www.yarniad.com if you are interested in looking, click on the 8th pic on the left and you can see the side view of the twisted band. What are you knitting?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe my garden is still blooming roses and hydrangeas. Here's sedum which I think is beautiful; looks like pink broccoli, too, which someone else said;


Beautiful flowers. I know fall is lovely, but I know what is around the corner so want summer to stay as long as possible.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dame, The "War On Women" is over for me on KP. I found it much too easy to remain a Biatch. So why not share one of your favorite vegan recipes. I'm knitting a hat, it's called Nola Cloche, you can find a pic of it at www.yarniad.com if you are interested in looking, click on the 8th pic on the left and you can see the side view of the twisted band. What are you knitting?


Finished this hat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This says it all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm knitting patterned scarves and a felted hat. I start more than I finish. Knit on.

I'm trying to talk myself into the vegan thing but I don't think I can give up meat and fish.

I'll try your other suggestion. Thanks.



galinipper said:


> Dame, The "War On Women" is over for me on KP. I found it much too easy to remain a Biatch. So why not share one of your favorite vegan recipes. I'm knitting a hat, it's called Nola Cloche, you can find a pic of it at www.yarniad.com if you are interested in looking, click on the 8th pic on the left and you can see the side view of the twisted band. What are you knitting?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This says it all.


You too Jane and good health.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like that one Janie .

I am almost done with shrug making for DIL for christmas. I finial have two things done. Now just a bezillion more to do.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. CheekyBlighter is despicable. You should see the images she regularly posts and also posted in their Liberal threads that same day in another thread claiming the photo of some witches was one of me. She is one sick person.
> 
> Of course, all her Liberal buddies rant and cheer thinking what Cheeks posts is brilliant. I took the time to read Cheeks back posts; what filth and hate comes from her mouth. I received the most disgusting PM from her too.
> 
> That group of Libs needs to be completely ignored on all threads.


What has happened to the friendship garden? I've not been here awhile and was trying to catch up, but then I read this.
Yarnie, you're very lucky to still have your father. My father died when I was 22, and my mom died when I was 33. I still have my "big" sis and a brother, though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Dame, The "War On Women" is over for me on KP. I found it much too easy to remain a Biatch. So why not share one of your favorite vegan recipes. I'm knitting a hat, it's called Nola Cloche, you can find a pic of it at www.yarniad.com if you are interested in looking, click on the 8th pic on the left and you can see the side view of the twisted band. What are you knitting?


very nice hat design, I like the twisted brim


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes i am He is the world to me, my mom died 30 years ago. I miss her so. 

Life is never the same when your parents leave.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Finished this hat.


nice hat Jane; is it for one of your daughters? Do you prefer magic loop to dpn? I still prefer dpn myself, but I know a lot of people that would rather use magic loop


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm knitting patterned scarves and a felted hat. I start more than I finish. Knit on.
> 
> I'm trying to talk myself into the vegan thing but I don't think I can give up meat and fish.
> 
> I'll try your other suggestion. Thanks.


I would sruggle with a vegan diet too - I enjoy meat, fish and eggs. I guess if my health changed, I would reconsider.

Are your scarves lacy or more of a textured pattern?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> What has happened to the friendship garden? I've not been here awhile and was trying to catch up, but then I read this.
> Yarnie, you're very lucky to still have your father. My father died when I was 22, and my mom died when I was 33. I still have my "big" sis and a brother, though.


I'm glad you still have your siblings but it must have been very difficult to loose your parents so early. I still have both my parents although they do have health issues and I worry about them and 2 of my 3 brothers are still with us as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes i am He is the world to me, my mom died 30 years ago. I miss her so.
> 
> Life is never the same when your parents leave.


Yarnie I'm glad that you can still share those special times with your Dad -- in person and you said you skyped as well. I know you're worried about his health and I pray that he remains well for you to share many more years together. And look after yourself too, because your boys need still need you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you still have your siblings but it must have been very difficult to loose your parents so early. I still have both my parents although they do have health issues and I worry about them and 2 of my 3 brothers are still with us as well.


Yes, it was difficult. I sat with my mom at the hospital everyday for 3 months until she died. It was awful! At one point I was running between hospitals when my son had pneumonia and was hospitalized. Those were hard times.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Easy knitting to give away. It' san easy shawl.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poncho for my sister's BD next week


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You do beautiful work Andrea. Love both of your yarns too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, it was difficult. I sat with my mom at the hospital everyday for 3 months until she died. It was awful! At one point I was running between hospitals when my son had pneumonia and was hospitalized. Those were hard times.


I can only imagine how hard that was for you, but I'm sure it was a comfort for your mom to have you close by. Your shawl and poncho are both lovely.

Is your sister quite a bit older than you? My youngest brother is 7 years younger than me and we've always been very close


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You do beautiful work Andrea. Love both of your yarns too.


Thank you. I've been doing mindless knitting lately to relax. I can watch a few TV shows at the same time. I made a poncho like the dark colored one last year for a friend, and when my sister saw it, she fell in love with it. She was supposed to come out to visit for most of October, but she has had a virus, so the doc told her to wait awhile before getting on a plane. She's going to be 88 next week. I'm trying to decide if I should mail the poncho or wait a few days to see if she can still come. I made a matching hat the other night, too. It's a cute set.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can only imagine how hard that was for you, but I'm sure it was a comfort for your mom to have you close by. Your shawl and poncho are both lovely.
> 
> Is your sister quite a bit older than you? My youngest brother is 7 years younger than me and we've always been very close


I'm 72 and my big sister is 88. I laugh when I say 'big" sister because I'm tall in comparison to her. We had another sister who died in 2004 from ovarian cancer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you. I've been doing mindless knitting lately to relax. I can watch a few TV shows at the same time. I made a poncho like the dark colored one last year for a friend, and when my sister saw it, she fell in love with it. She was supposed to come out to visit for most of October, but she has had a virus, so the doc told her to wait awhile before getting on a plane. She's going to be 88 next week. I'm trying to decide if I should mail the poncho or wait a few days to see if she can still come. I made a matching hat the other night, too. It's a cute set.


She will love the poncho and hat. She still in MI? I have been working on a simple shawl the last 2 weeks. But some how I have made it hard. I have never ripped as much as I have on the shawl. I think it is too loud at my house. lol Can't think.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She will love the poncho and hat. She still in MI? I have been working on a simple shawl the last 2 weeks. But some how I have made it hard. I have never ripped as much as I have on the shawl. I think it is too loud at my house. lol Can't think.


My sister is in the Minneapolis area, still living independently in her own home. She's talking about moving into a senior apt, but she hasn't done it yet. I'd feel much better if she lived someplace like that. She could get some assistance if she needed it. We looked at a few places last winter when I was there, but so far she hasn't decided. You can't force someone into something, and she loves her flower beds and yard, even though she can't do as much work in the garden as she used to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My sister is in the Minneapolis area, still living independently in her own home. She's talking about moving into a senior apt, but she hasn't done it yet. I'd feel much better if she lived someplace like that. She could get some assistance if she needed it. We looked at a few places last winter when I was there, but so far she hasn't decided. You can't force someone into something, and she loves her flower beds and yard, even though she can't do as much work in the garden as she used to do.


That is what is keeping her going then. My mother is 82 . She has her flowers and garden. I was just thinking about what in the world would she be doing if not working in her yard. Good for your sister to be so active . I know you would feel better if she was where someone could keep an eye out for her . I like a strong will. I know I will have a strong will when I am older too. Hope she feels better so she can come before her weather gets bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Al love your shawl, beautiful and hat to match that is nice poncho

Hope your sister remains strong. I think that is what helps one keep going.

As to your mom know how you felt watching her die. my mom had brain cancer. She was not there to talk to in that finial year. I would sit there,and morn her every time I visited her. But would not trade that time with her. It help me to let go of her, and wanted her to have peace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Damemary do you like felting? I havae done it and actual enjoyed seeing it change with every 10 min. checking on it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My vote is for sending it to your sister now. I love immediate surprises. This way she can enjoy the set right away and even wear it when she comes. Beautiful work!



alcameron said:


> Thank you. I've been doing mindless knitting lately to relax. I can watch a few TV shows at the same time. I made a poncho like the dark colored one last year for a friend, and when my sister saw it, she fell in love with it. She was supposed to come out to visit for most of October, but she has had a virus, so the doc told her to wait awhile before getting on a plane. She's going to be 88 next week. I'm trying to decide if I should mail the poncho or wait a few days to see if she can still come. I made a matching hat the other night, too. It's a cute set.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just getting started, but I love the pieces I've seen. I've got to learn to concentrate instead of trying something new all the time. I'm devoting this winter to stash busting.



theyarnlady said:


> Damemary do you like felting? I havae done it and actual enjoyed seeing it change with every 10 min. checking on it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Poncho for my sister's BD next week


Those are beautiful, Al. Love the colors in the shawl. It looks so comfy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What has happened to the friendship garden? I've not been here awhile and was trying to catch up, but then I read this.


Good question, alcameron. You should really speak to your MN travel buddy, CheekyBlighter, about how she defiles and insults many KP posters on all threads as was discussed one page back in this thread.

Cheeks and another of your other travel BFs, BrattyPatty, cruelly insulted, on multiple posts, a woman in a photo that Cheeks posted.

You obviously choose to ignore Cheeks' and BP's ugly remarks.

Instead, wouldn't it be nice if you'd have a _come-to-Jesus_ conversation with them in an attempt to assist them in stopping their evil ways?

Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Finished this hat.


Nice Jane! I see a brightly colored flower of some type to match a coat or scarf perhaps?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I like that one Janie .
> 
> I am almost done with shrug making for DIL for christmas. I finial have two things done. Now just a bezillion more to do.


Have you begun my shrug yet? I always have better posture when wearing one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie I'm glad that you can still share those special times with your Dad -- in person and you said you skyped as well. I know you're worried about his health and I pray that he remains well for you to share many more years together. And look after yourself too, because your boys need still need you.


 :thumbup: Me too, Yarnie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Poncho for my sister's BD next week


Very nice colors and looks so warm, beautiful cables.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good question, alcameron. You should really speak to your MN travel buddy, CheekyBlighter, about how she defiles and insults many KP posters on all threads as was discussed one page back in this thread.
> 
> Cheeks and another of your other travel BFs, BrattyPatty, cruelly insulted, on multiple posts, a woman in a photo that Cheeks posted.
> 
> ...


Can we control what others post? Nobody controls you or me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's some photos I took in my garden this year:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very nice colors and looks so warm, beautiful cables.


Thank you. My sister loves these colors. I only hope she'll be able to visit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's some photos I took in my garden this year:


beautiful photos KPG, butterflies obviously love your flowers


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Can we control what others post? Nobody controls you or me.


Can you remain calm and think about what I wrote please. You are very good friends with CheekyBlighter who posted a photo of someone in the thread and thereby encouraged and joined others by insulting the person in the photo.

(The same KPers regularly do this on many threads too.)

You personally know these KP woman who angrily attacked the person in the photo; you vacationed with them recently for goodness sake.

Why then, cannot you explain to them how evil and despicable their actions and words are in the way they treat others?

Is it so difficult for you to ask them to exhibit better behavior, people that you know well enough to socialize and spend your vacation time?

That's not control of others, that's you encouraging your friends to pursue better behaviors and build personal character and friendships.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> beautiful photos KPG, butterflies obviously love your flowers


Thank you. I guess they do. I only know they are always hanging around, the bees and butterflies. That's a good thing!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good question, alcameron. You should really speak to your MN travel buddy, CheekyBlighter, about how she defiles and insults many KP posters on all threads as was discussed one page back in this thread.
> 
> Cheeks and another of your other travel BFs, BrattyPatty, cruelly insulted, on multiple posts, a woman in a photo that Cheeks posted.
> 
> ...


Clap your trap, Cherf. Do you think your"friends" want your garbage mouth in this thread too? Must you taint everything you see? I am embarassed for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you remain calm and think about what I wrote please. You are very good friends with CheekyBlighter who posted a photo of someone in the thread and thereby encouraged and joined others by insulting the person in the photo.
> 
> (The same KPers regularly do this on many threads too.)
> 
> ...


Too bad, nobody will do that for you, Cherf. You are one pathetic sociopath. You are no better and your actions are no better than those you described above.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I prefer hers to yours


Thank you Joey. I appreciate your support.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I prefer hers to yours


me too :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Clap your trap, Cherf. Do you think your"friends" want your garbage mouth in this thread too? Must you taint everything you see? I am embarassed for you.


Bratty, you're the one that brought rudeness back to this thread with your choice of words. There was no rudeness is KPG's suggestion to Andrea and it's up to Andrea, what, if anything she chooses to do. Others, including myself, found the comments on the photo extremely offensive and one the worst forms of bullying and said so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me too :thumbup:


Thank you Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Bratty, you're the one that brought rudeness back to this thread with your choice of words. There was no rudeness is KPG's suggestion to Andrea and it's up to Andrea, what, if anything she chooses to do. Others, including myself, found the comments on the photo extremely offensive and one the worst forms of bullying and said so.


Thank you WCK; I'm in agreement, of course.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bratty, you're the one that brought rudeness back to this thread with your choice of words. There was no rudeness is KPG's suggestion to Andrea and it's up to Andrea, what, if anything she chooses to do. Others, including myself, found the comments on the photo extremely offensive and one the worst forms of bullying and said so.


It always amazes me how some people feel the need to come on every site to show how nasty they can be. If they would just stop and think before they even post.

I am with you offensive and bullying.

:thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you remain calm and think about what I wrote please. You are very good friends with CheekyBlighter who posted a photo of someone in the thread and thereby encouraged and joined others by insulting the person in the photo.
> 
> (The same KPers regularly do this on many threads too.)
> 
> ...


We must each be responsible for what we post on any of the threads on KP. You know as well as I that personal attacks and nastiness come from the right as well. We have all withstood numerous personal attacks. We have also withstood a lot of taunting and mocking of people we admire, namely, the President of the US, his wife, and even the children. Making fun of the president happens on a daily basis, and most of the criticism is based on nothing but hatred of the man no matter how often it is said that it's "his policies" that are hated. I've never seen such viciousness aimed against any president in all my years on earth. When people are attacked personally or see someone they admire being denigrated on a daily basis, it is difficult not to strike back. And that's where we are. Any real dcussion of political matters disintegrates into insults and name-calling, and it happens because it's a forum and not a personal, face-to-face exchange. Tempers flare, people become defensive, and strike-backs occur---and the fight is on. Each of us is responsible for how we behave here, and that's all I'll say on this matter. I apologize for saying all this on this thread, but this is where it came up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> We must each be responsible for what we post on any of the threads on KP. You know as well as I that personal attacks and nastiness come from the right as well. We have all withstood numerous personal attacks. We have also withstood a lot of taunting and mocking of people we admire, namely, the President of the US, his wife, and even the children. Making fun of the president happens on a daily basis, and most of the criticism is based on nothing but hatred of the man no matter how often it is said that it's "his policies" that are hated. I've never seen such viciousness aimed against any president in all my years on earth. When people are attacked personally or see someone they admire being denigrated on a daily basis, it is difficult not to strike back. And that's where we are. Any real dcussion of political matters disintegrates into insults and name-calling, and it happens because it's a forum and not a personal, face-to-face exchange. Tempers flare, people become defensive, and strike-backs occur---and the fight is on. Each of us is responsible for how we behave here, and that's all I'll say on this matter. I apologize for saying all this on this thread, but this is where it came up.


While there is truth in your words, they have nothing to do with those people who attack people on the KP threads. An attack of a public figure or celebrity is part of the career path and life of those people who chose the public spotlight.

The Liberals attacked, personally, KP members posting on the threads. The attacks are to people who post their opinions and views of the facts and never warrant a personal attack by someone who does not agree with them.

As in life and reality, there is a double standard: the Liberals attack personally and the Republicans and Libertarians use defensive words in reply. Of course, after enough attacks, anyone from any party persuasion will reciprocate in a personal way when they have had enough.

You meet with some of the Libs face-to-face and have every opportunity to discuss with them how to treat persons they do not know at all in a polite and respectful manner even when in disagreement.

The vicious personal attacks are not happening on KP because folks are discussing or even insulting public figures; the attacks on KP are personal member-to-member.

I disagree with you. Those on the Right do not regularly personally attack the President, his wife nor his children. There are attacks to his beliefs, policies, words and actions or lack thereof. Those are all fair game because politics is a blood sport.

Acknowledging the hate is the first step to stopping such behavior.

I've posted my opinion because Liberals started each of the attacks on this particular thread, you brought it up to me prior (when it didn't need to be done) and again have discussed it and again I've responded.

I hope all the strife will end.

Final thought: the woman in the photo posted by CheekyBlighter is unknown to me and those that I've questioned. There was absolutely no reason for Cheeky to post that image nor for anyone (Libs only) to insult her. Yet it happened. Cheeky and several Liberals have often posted images they claim are me and do the same to other KP members as well. Their actions are deplorable and apologies are required and outstanding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't help this am tired.

but you meantion outstanding. 

Do you know I would be outstanding in my field

Thats if I were a farmer.
:roll: :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now about my shrug, I am on the left arm and reading along and it said to end with three rows of knit,purl for three rows. Touble with that is no mention of it at the beginning knit one row pearl next.

So this means when I am finish with left arm will have to go to right arm and undo sitich and redo that .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> While there is truth in your words, they have nothing to do with those people who attack people on the KP threads. An attack of a public figure or celebrity is part of the career path and life of those people who chose the public spotlight.
> 
> The Liberals attacked, personally, KP members posting on the threads. The attacks are to people who post their opinions and views of the facts and never warrant a personal attack by someone who does not agree with them.
> 
> ...


Lovely speech (or would be coming from someone else)...wrong audience. I can't imagine why you feel it necessary to chastise Al--she's one of the most even-tempered people here and almost never loses her temper.

Nor do I believe it's Al's responsibility to have a "come-to-Jesus" talk with me or the others, or attempt to reform us in any way. Frankly, I believe you expect her to denounce the liberals before being permitted to join into the conversation on one of the more neutral threads--a sort of loyalty oath to you and your sidekick, LTL. That's pretty twisted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't help this am tired.
> 
> but you meantion outstanding.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


CB, you're up too late!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB, you're up too late!!


I know. I took 2 naps today. I do need to get in bed tho.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> We must each be responsible for what we post on any of the threads on KP. You know as well as I that personal attacks and nastiness come from the right as well. We have all withstood numerous personal attacks. We have also withstood a lot of taunting and mocking of people we admire, namely, the President of the US, his wife, and even the children. Making fun of the president happens on a daily basis, and most of the criticism is based on nothing but hatred of the man no matter how often it is said that it's "his policies" that are hated. I've never seen such viciousness aimed against any president in all my years on earth. When people are attacked personally or see someone they admire being denigrated on a daily basis, it is difficult not to strike back. And that's where we are. Any real dcussion of political matters disintegrates into insults and name-calling, and it happens because it's a forum and not a personal, face-to-face exchange. Tempers flare, people become defensive, and strike-backs occur---and the fight is on. Each of us is responsible for how we behave here, and that's all I'll say on this matter. I apologize for saying all this on this thread, but this is where it came up.


I agree with you that people get angry and frustrated and lash out - but I don't think it should be ignored when it gets cruel and/or inappropriate at a personal user level. I've read quite a few mean statements about politicians and public figures on both sides - it hasn't been directed at your president alone. And those statements on both sides have been challenged and criticized.

Public figures seem to get the full range from fawning adulation to rude and crude insults and caricatures. IMO there is a huge difference between that and some of the personal attacks on individual poster's morals, character, faith, and appearance. Those types of comments take it to the level of bullying and when others join in, it starts to take on a pack mentality. I believe that's wrong and should be challenged.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't help this am tired.
> 
> but you meantion outstanding.
> 
> ...


 :lol: you're a hoot Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Lovely speech (or would be coming from someone else)...wrong audience. I can't imagine why you feel it necessary to chastise Al--she's one of the most even-tempered people here and almost never loses her temper.
> 
> Nor do I believe it's Al's responsibility to have a "come-to-Jesus" talk with me or the others, or attempt to reform us in any way. Frankly, I believe you expect her to denounce the liberals before being permitted to join into the conversation on one of the more neutral threads--a sort of loyalty oath to you and your sidekick, LTL. That's pretty twisted.


If you follow the posts back, KPG's initial comment to Al was in response to Al's post about the deterioration of "the garden". KPG just made it clear that she had been responding to Cheeky and Bratty's posts on this thread. She didn't initiate those comments. You're drawing your own inaccurate conclusions about "loyalty oaths" on anyone's part - left or right.

We all the opportunity to point out either publicly or privately if/when we feel that posts have gone beyond heated debate to bullying or offensive comments. KPG suggested that doing so, might improve the tone on these threads


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you follow the posts back, KPG's initial comment to Al was in response to Al's post about the deterioration of "the garden". KPG just made it clear that she had been responding to Cheeky and Bratty's posts on this thread. She didn't initiate those comments. You're drawing your own inaccurate conclusions about "loyalty oaths" on anyone's part - left or right.
> 
> We all the opportunity to point out either publicly or privately if/when we feel that posts have gone beyond heated debate to bullying or offensive comments. KPG suggested that doing so, might improve the tone on these threads


I have been on this forum for 2 years, and I want to point out that I have been bullied, mocked, called stupid, threatened physically, and have had to put up with a lot of c--p, and it was no fun. These things were from people who disagreed with me politically and professed their Christianity at every opportunity. Furthermore, I don't think it's right to make fun of our president, no matter what color he is or how he looks. Making fun of Michelle and calling her names and commenting cruelly on her fashion choices is unacceptable, in my book. They're the first family, and they deserve some respect whether you like them or not. It's not OK to make fun of a publicly posted photo but it's OK to make fun of public figures you hate? There's an awful lot of rationalizing going on here and an obvious double standard. Again, I can speak for myself alone, and am responsible for my own behavior. It gets very difficult to remain civil because civility isn't alive and well on this forum or in the headlines or in the congress of the US.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you follow the posts back, KPG's initial comment to Al was in response to Al's post about the deterioration of "the garden". KPG just made it clear that she had been responding to Cheeky and Bratty's posts on this thread. She didn't initiate those comments. You're drawing your own inaccurate conclusions about "loyalty oaths" on anyone's part - left or right.
> 
> We all the opportunity to point out either publicly or privately if/when we feel that posts have gone beyond heated debate to bullying or offensive comments. KPG suggested that doing so, might improve the tone on these threads


yes yes to all of the above. I love how you tell it like it is. You never offend just state the facts. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you follow the posts back, KPG's initial comment to Al was in response to Al's post about the deterioration of "the garden". KPG just made it clear that she had been responding to Cheeky and Bratty's posts on this thread. She didn't initiate those comments. You're drawing your own inaccurate conclusions about "loyalty oaths" on anyone's part - left or right.
> 
> We all the opportunity to point out either publicly or privately if/when we feel that posts have gone beyond heated debate to bullying or offensive comments. KPG suggested that doing so, might improve the tone on these threads


Nonsense. KPG is notorious for making demands of the so-called liberals when they turn up in one of the "neutral" threads--usually a retraction and/or a disavowal of their more fiery cohorts. Frankly, that self-proclaimed queen seems to feel that she sets the rules and has the power to decide who her followers may speak with and who they may not. Everyone here was enjoying a nice relaxed chat about knitting before KPG turned up. Are you really going to let her make the decision whether the conversation may or may not continue?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I have been on this forum for 2 years, and I want to point out that I have been bullied, mocked, called stupid, threatened physically, and have had to put up with a lot of c--p, and it was no fun. These things were from people who disagreed with me politically and professed their Christianity at every opportunity. Furthermore, I don't think it's right to make fun of our president, no matter what color he is or how he looks. Making fun of Michelle and calling her names and commenting cruelly on her fashion choices is unacceptable, in my book. They're the first family, and they deserve some respect whether you like them or not. It's not OK to make fun of a publicly posted photo but it's OK to make fun of public figures you hate? There's an awful lot of rationalizing going on here and an obvious double standard. Again, I can speak for myself alone, and am responsible for my own behavior. It gets very difficult to remain civil because civility isn't alive and well on this forum or in the headlines or in the congress of the US.


You are relentless in your hypocrisy. Today you praised posted cartoons by a Liberal (susan) (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206570-52.html#4104890)
in another thread which makes fun of public figures, politicians and American citizens on the Right. In this post of yours above you criticize those actions as unacceptable!

I've never read a post where anyone physically threatened you, and based on your recent words above that I know are untruthful, I, too, wonder, if that is another lie.

In my opinion, it is NEVER OK to publicly ridicule a photo of anyone particularly one posted by one person of someone else. I completely disagree with you.

Seems to me you should not post or read KP at all if everything you claim is the truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nonsense. KPG is notorious for making demands of the so-called liberals when they turn up in one of the "neutral" threads--usually a retraction and/or a disavowal of their more fiery cohorts. Frankly, that self-proclaimed queen seems to feel that she sets the rules and has the power to decide who her followers may speak with and who they may not. Everyone here was enjoying a nice relaxed chat about knitting before KPG turned up. Are you really going to let her make the decision whether the conversation may or may not continue?


Do you ever speak the truth?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are relentless in your hypocrisy. Today you praised posted cartoons by a Liberal (susan) (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206570-52.html#4104890)
> in another thread which makes fun of public figures, politicians and American citizens on the Right. In this post of yours above you criticize those actions as unacceptable!
> 
> I've never read a post where anyone physically threaten you, and based on your recent words above that I know are untruthful, I, too, wonder, if that is another lie.
> ...


Al came to the thread to chat about knitting, KPG--why are you doing everything in your power to prevent her from doing so?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you ever speak the truth?


The truth is there for all to see, KPG. You've taken an innocent conversation about knitting and managed, through slight of hand, to turn it into something else. Congratulations.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Al came to the thread to chat about knitting, KPG--why are you doing everything in your power to prevent her from doing so?


Al's first sentence to *me* intentionally brought up the fact of people like *you* who intentionally disrupt this thread.

Al had no reason to do that except she did.

Read the posts, learn manners and how to speak the truth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Al's first sentence to me intentionally brought up the fact of people like you who intentionally disrupt this thread.
> 
> Al had no reason to do that except she did.
> 
> Read the posts, learn manners and how to speak the truth.


Read again, KPG. The last post, before you burst on the scene, was one complimenting a shawl. You create discord wherever you go--and it's intentional.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Read again, KPG. The last post, before you burst on the scene, was one complimenting a shawl. You create discord wherever you go--and it's intentional.


Since you cannot speak the truth, I'll do it for you:

You know what? I've changed my mind and this reply.

Any sane individual can and will read any thread and the posts you make and will determine for themselves whether or not you lie or speak the truth.

I know already.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since you cannot speak the truth, I'll do it for you:


Wrong. Al made that comment on page 89, and the conversation about knitting went for another two pages before you broke in on page 91 and took over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"sigh"


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since you cannot speak the truth, I'll do it for you:
> 
> You know what? I've changed my mind and this reply.
> 
> Any sane individual can and will read any thread and the posts you make and will determine for themselves whether or not you lie or speak the truth.


Yes, you did change your reply and the accompanying image--after I demonstrated that it was untrue. Your actions don't surprise me a bit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, you did change your reply and the accompanying image--after I demonstrated that it was untrue. Your actions don't surprise me a bit.


How fun! Seeing my image was the exact post that you referenced in page numbers instead, I'm very impressed how you were able to demonstrate what _I _posted was untrue!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How fun! Seeing my image was the exact post that you referenced in page numbers instead, I'm very impressed how you were able to demonstrate what _I _posted was untrue!


Isn't it? And just to make sure the message has sunk in I'll run through the progression of events again.

Al entered the conversation on page 89 with this post:

"What has happened to the friendship garden? I've not been here awhile and was trying to catch up, but then I read this.
Yarnie, you're very lucky to still have your father. My father died when I was 22, and my mom died when I was 33. I still have my "big" sis and a brother, though."

The conversation about families and knitting--with Al included--went for another two pages.

Patty contributed this on page 91:

"Those are beautiful, Al. Love the colors in the shawl. It looks so comfy!"

The next post was yours:

"Good question, alcameron. You should really speak to your MN travel buddy, CheekyBlighter, about how she defiles and insults many KP posters on all threads as was discussed one page back in this thread.

Cheeks and another of your other travel BFs, BrattyPatty, cruelly insulted, on multiple posts, a woman in a photo that Cheeks posted.

You obviously choose to ignore Cheeks' and BP's ugly remarks.

Instead, wouldn't it be nice if you'd have a come-to-Jesus conversation with them in an attempt to assist them in stopping their evil ways?

Thank you."

Boom. Trouble--as always, the instant you appeared.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Finished this hat.


I love your avatar jane, and the rolled brim hat. I have never used the magic loop method, I may try that someday when I knit more than I do. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> very nice hat design, I like the twisted brim


I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Boom. Trouble--as always, the instant you appeared.


=====================
For the life of me, I cannot fathom why you continue to insist on making a complete fool of yourself trying to accuse me of something, God only knows what!

*Oct 4th * WestCoastKitty and I discussed CheekyBlighter's disgusting behavior. (pg 87)

*Oct 8th * Alcameron asked *me* about what the discussion four days prior was about. There was *no reason* for Alcameron to regurgitate the discussion but Alcameron did. (pg 89)

*Oct 10th * I answered Alcameron. (pg 91)

I posted NOTHING after October 5th until I answered Alcameron on Oct 10th when I first returned to the thread. *I did so because I have manners and answered a person who asked me a direct question. * Meanwhile Alcameron had been on the thread posting amongst others as you stated.

----------
You have a problem and it isn't me.

_Anger is an acid that can do more harm to the vessel in which it is stored than to anything on which it is poured._  Mark Twain


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Poncho for my sister's BD next week


Beautiful shawl and poncho, love cables too, you have a lucky sister.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's some photos I took in my garden this year:


Wow KPG, your garden pictures are National Geographic worthy. Just beautiful.......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


Beautiful galinipper! I love both of your hats! I now want to make some. Wow - fantastic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Wow KPG, your garden pictures are National Geographic worthy. Just beautiful.......


I don't think so , but thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed them. Gardens are for sharing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:



> Beautiful galinipper! I love both of your hats! I now want to make some. Wow - fantastic.


thanks KPG, I wish I had time to knit more, Maybe someday.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are relentless in your hypocrisy. Today you praised posted cartoons by a Liberal (susan) (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206570-52.html#4104890)
> in another thread which makes fun of public figures, politicians and American citizens on the Right. In this post of yours above you criticize those actions as unacceptable!
> 
> I've never read a post where anyone physically threatened you, and based on your recent words above that I know are untruthful, I, too, wonder, if that is another lie.
> ...


You are accusing me of being dishonest when you have done the very same thing-----over and over. You have no idea what has gone on with me in the past unless you have the situation explained to you by me or unless you yourself were involved, which I now I wonder about. You have me beaten in the hypocrisy department as well. There's a huge difference between enjoying a political cartoon and skewering the president's family because they are African American or have a derrière that is bigger than yours. You have a fine way of praising yourself for being such a good follower of Jesus, then spewing vitriol in every sentence you post on the other threads. I try to avoid personal attacks but I freely admit that it's very difficult not to give back when attacked. I know I'm not perfect, but I try. You, on the other hand, never admit anything might be your own shortcoming---it's always the "libs and progs" that are so nasty. Our posts are there for all to read. If you want to continue to berate me or point out my "hypocrisy" you go right ahead. Just remember that your friends who are here on this thread can read the stuff you post just by checking out a few other threads.
This thread was a nice idea to start a place of sharing our lives without political issues getting in the way. Again, I apologize for my "rant" here and if I cause problems posting on this thread, I will remove myself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Beautiful shawl and poncho, love cables too, you have a lucky sister.


Thank you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


Very nice work!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> =====================
> For the life of me, I cannot fathom why you continue to insist on making a complete fool of yourself trying to accuse me of something, God only knows what!
> 
> *Oct 4th * WestCoastKitty and I discussed CheekyBlighter's disgusting behavior. (pg 87)
> ...


Frankly, it's far from clear that Al was addressing you at all--and she certainly demanded no explanation. She asked a rhetorical question ("What has happened to the friendship garden?" ), express some dismay ("I've not been here awhile and was trying to catch up, but then I read this." ) and immediately moved on ("Yarnie, you're very lucky to still have your father." ). Only someone perpetually at Defcon 1--you, in other words--would interpret that as a call to arms.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly, it far from clear that Al was addressing you at all--and she certainly demanded no explanation. She asked a rhetorical question ("What has happened to the friendship garden?" ), express some dismay ("I've not been here awhile and was trying to catch up, but then I read this." ) and immediately moved on ("Yarnie, you're very lucky to still have your father." ). Only someone perpetually at Defcon 1--you, in other words--would interpret that as a call to arms.


Go ahead and keep showing your ignorance. Alcameron quote replied to me (look it up). There is nothing random about a direct question to me. Everything is archived on the site including your stupidity.

Give it up Susan. You've managed to again ruin a thread without cause.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead and keep showing your ignorance. Alcameron quote replied to me (look it up). There is nothing random about a direct question to me. Everything is archived on the site including your stupidity.
> 
> Give it up Susan. You've managed to again ruin a thread without cause.


Mmm-hmm. Seems you've learned well from your Tea Party masters: create havoc, point the finger of blame at someone else, and repeat ad nauseum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You are accusing me of being dishonest when you have done the very same thing-----over and over. You have no idea what has gone on with me in the past unless you have the situation explained to you by me or unless you yourself were involved, which I now I wonder about. You have me beaten in the hypocrisy department as well. There's a huge difference between enjoying a political cartoon and skewering the president's family because they are African American or have a derrière that is bigger than yours. You have a fine way of praising yourself for being such a good follower of Jesus, then spewing vitriol in every sentence you post on the other threads. I try to avoid personal attacks but I freely admit that it's very difficult not to give back when attacked. I know I'm not perfect, but I try. You, on the other hand, never admit anything might be your own shortcoming---it's always the "libs and progs" that are so nasty. Our posts are there for all to read. If you want to continue to berate me or point out my "hypocrisy" you go right ahead. Just remember that your friends who are here on this thread can read the stuff you post just by checking out a few other threads.
> This thread was a nice idea to start a place of sharing our lives without political issues getting in the way. Again, I apologize for my "rant" here and if I cause problems posting on this thread, I will remove myself.


I have no idea how anyone can be physically threatened by an on-line website. (I do believe this is untruthful).

I know of no one on KP who has mocked the President or his family because they are African American and no one that you are referring to here. (more falsehoods)

I know of multiple posts where you mock anyone, public figures, Congress Members, political parties, religious or people of Faith, me or any KP poster because they do not agree with you. (hypocrisy)

You continue to be the passive aggressor stating your repeated apologies for ruining this thread, yet you continue intentionally doing so.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no idea how anyone can be physically threatened by an on-line website. (I do believe this is untruthful).
> 
> I know of no one on KP who has mocked the President or his family because they are African American and no one that you are referring to here. (more falsehoods)
> 
> ...


(Sigh) if only I could be as perfect and humble as you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


Those are so cute!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Bratty, you're the one that brought rudeness back to this thread with your choice of words. There was no rudeness is KPG's suggestion to Andrea and it's up to Andrea, what, if anything she chooses to do. Others, including myself, found the comments on the photo extremely offensive and one the worst forms of bullying and said so.


Very well said WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I have been on this forum for 2 years, and I want to point out that I have been bullied, mocked, called stupid, threatened physically, and have had to put up with a lot of c--p, and it was no fun. These things were from people who disagreed with me politically and professed their Christianity at every opportunity. Furthermore, I don't think it's right to make fun of our president, no matter what color he is or how he looks. Making fun of Michelle and calling her names and commenting cruelly on her fashion choices is unacceptable, in my book. They're the first family, and they deserve some respect whether you like them or not. It's not OK to make fun of a publicly posted photo but it's OK to make fun of public figures you hate? There's an awful lot of rationalizing going on here and an obvious double standard. Again, I can speak for myself alone, and am responsible for my own behavior. It gets very difficult to remain civil because civility isn't alive and well on this forum or in the headlines or in the congress of the US.


The difference, to me, is that saying something about a public figure is not personal. We have a very slim chance of ever meeting this public figure. What is said to a fellow KPer is akin to being personal. Granted we have not met in person, but we are conversing with one another almost on a daily basis, so it does make the remarks of a personal nature. Public figures are the butt of jokes and ridicule and have been for a long, long time. It is something that is done and people make their living off of doing so. To me, these are two different behaviors.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


Pretty hats. I like the idea of a headband, will copy you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are so cute!


thank you Country


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Pretty hats. I like the idea of a headband, will copy you.


Thanks Solo, 
Provisionlly CO 21 sts, or preferred method, work in ST st for about 9 inches or half the circumferefnce of your head, end with WS row... K1, slip next 10 sts to cable needle and hold in Front, k 10 remaining sts., then k 10 sts. from cable needle, will be awkward but will smooth out, work in ST st until it fits your head ending with WS. graft ends together. If you want a hat just pick-up and cont. 
you can CO more than 21 and make adjustment on cable row, was just giving you directions for #8 needle and type of yarn I had hanging around. 
I'm headed for Lake Mi. for the week-end, Enjoy your week-end as well. Talk later


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Gali - I'm going to try a headband as well. Now I know how.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


Love then Gal nipper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks Solo,
> Provisionlly CO 21 sts, or preferred method, work in ST st for about 9 inches or half the circumferefnce of your head, end with WS row... K1, slip next 10 sts to cable needle and hold in Front, k 10 remaining sts., then k 10 sts. from cable needle, will be awkward but will smooth out, work in ST st until it fits your head ending with WS. graft ends together. If you want a hat just pick-up and cont.
> you can CO more than 21 and make adjustment on cable row, was just giving you directions for #8 needle and type of yarn I had hanging around.
> I'm headed for Lake Mi. for the week-end, Enjoy your week-end as well. Talk later


Take me with please please I will be there in a New York Min. if you do. Miss seeing it been to long since been there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finished the twisted brim hat and also a picture of a hat I made about a month ago. Both will go to my two sisters. I think I'll make just the twisted brim and wear it as headband/earwarmers.


I love both hats Galinipper; you've done a fabulous job of embellishing the second one. The headband is a nice idea too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the directions, I will bookmark them. Maybe someday.
> 
> I have my two youngest (4&5) grands for the weekend. I know I will be tired come Sunday night.


but probably a "good" tired! Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks Solo,
> Provisionlly CO 21 sts, or preferred method, work in ST st for about 9 inches or half the circumferefnce of your head, end with WS row... K1, slip next 10 sts to cable needle and hold in Front, k 10 remaining sts., then k 10 sts. from cable needle, will be awkward but will smooth out, work in ST st until it fits your head ending with WS. graft ends together. If you want a hat just pick-up and cont.
> you can CO more than 21 and make adjustment on cable row, was just giving you directions for #8 needle and type of yarn I had hanging around.
> I'm headed for Lake Mi. for the week-end, Enjoy your week-end as well. Talk later


Thanks, I will try this.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have been on this forum for 2 years, and I want to point out that I have been bullied, mocked, called stupid, threatened physically, and have had to put up with a lot of c--p, and it was no fun. These things were from people who disagreed with me politically and professed their Christianity at every opportunity. Furthermore, I don't think it's right to make fun of our president, no matter what color he is or how he looks. Making fun of Michelle and calling her names and commenting cruelly on her fashion choices is unacceptable, in my book. They're the first family, and they deserve some respect whether you like them or not. It's not OK to make fun of a publicly posted photo but it's OK to make fun of public figures you hate? There's an awful lot of rationalizing going on here and an obvious double standard. Again, I can speak for myself alone, and am responsible for my own behavior. It gets very difficult to remain civil because civility isn't alive and well on this forum or in the headlines or in the congress of the US.


blah blah blah

I can only imagine what you said about President Bush in the past, then you target Republicans, members of the Tea Party, character assassination of Sen Cruz and Michelle Bachmann.

You are as cruel as the rest of them, so your sob story is falling on deaf ears.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You are accusing me of being dishonest when you have done the very same thing-----over and over. You have no idea what has gone on with me in the past unless you have the situation explained to you by me or unless you yourself were involved, which I now I wonder about. You have me beaten in the hypocrisy department as well. There's a huge difference between enjoying a political cartoon and skewering the president's family because they are African American or have a derrière that is bigger than yours. You have a fine way of praising yourself for being such a good follower of Jesus, then spewing vitriol in every sentence you post on the other threads. I try to avoid personal attacks but I freely admit that it's very difficult not to give back when attacked. I know I'm not perfect, but I try. You, on the other hand, never admit anything might be your own shortcoming---it's always the "libs and progs" that are so nasty. Our posts are there for all to read. If you want to continue to berate me or point out my "hypocrisy" you go right ahead. Just remember that your friends who are here on this thread can read the stuff you post just by checking out a few other threads.
> This thread was a nice idea to start a place of sharing our lives without political issues getting in the way. Again, I apologize for my "rant" here and if I cause problems posting on this thread, I will remove myself.


Blah blah blah blah blah

So now you play the race card, pathetic. And yes you are trying

You do cause problems, ttfe


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> I can only imagine what you said about President Bush in the past, then you target Republicans, members of the Tea Party, character assassination of Sen Cruz and Michelle Bachmann.
> 
> You are as cruel as the rest of them, so your sob story is falling on deaf ears.


I was writing an explanation of my experiences on KP, not a sob story. I disliked President Bush immensely, but I didn't run around to forums making fun of his ears, his wife, or his children. I denounce Cruz and Bachmann for their weird ideas, not the way they look. Of course I target people I disagree with, don't you? Once again, the bad seeds planted in this garden have not been planted by me. If you want to tell me what you REALLY think send me a PM so the garden can be spared your manure.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> So now you play the race card, pathetic. And yes you are trying
> 
> You do cause problems, ttfe


I wasn't addressing you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I wasn't addressing you.


blah blah blah...........you insult my friends, I feel their pain

Thought you were going away

tt


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> blah blah blah...........you insult my friends, I feel their pain
> 
> Thought you were going away
> 
> tt


And you insult me----repeatedly. And my friends. 
There are people here that I've enjoyed talking to. If I've insulted them they'll let me know.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And you insult me----repeatedly. And my friends.
> There are people here that I've enjoyed talking to. If I've insulted them they'll let me know.


blah blah blah

You said if you caused problems on this thread you would leave. You are confrontational, use cruel name calling and have nothing pleasant to say. If you have any honor, you would leave these kind people alone and go to POV or LOLL where they will welcome you, and you will leave as you said you would

tata


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> You said if you caused problems on this thread you would leave. You are confrontational, use cruel name calling and have nothing pleasant to say. If you have any honor, you would leave these kind people alone and go to POV or LOLL where they will welcome you, and you will leave as you said you would
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread was a nice idea to start a place of sharing our lives without political issues getting in the way. Again, I apologize for my "rant" here and if I cause problems posting on this thread, I will remove myself.[/quote]

You prove over and over again by your antagonistic and confrontational behavior, that you cause problem for the kind ladies here, so honor your promise and leave. If you choose not to leave, it will only prove what we suspect about your character.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This thread was a nice idea to start a place of sharing our lives without political issues getting in the way. Again, I apologize for my "rant" here and if I cause problems posting on this thread, I will remove myself.


You prove over and over again by your antagonistic and confrontational behavior, that this causes problems for so many kind ladies here, so honor your promise and leave. If you choose not to leave, it will only prove what we suspect about your character.[/quote]

Please stop your incessant personal attacks. I'm sorry you have chosen to do your chastisement in public. It says more about you than it does about me. I have done nothing confrontational on this thread. You'll just have to be patient to see if I leave.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Please stop your incessant personal attacks. I'm sorry you have chosen to do your chastisement in public. It says more about you than it does about me. I have done nothing confrontational on this thread. You'll just have to be patient to see if I leave.


blah blah blah


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> blah blah blah


So how far have you gotten on your 4lb. fleece?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

You have chosen to stay, when you said you would leave.

Choices determine character. 
&#8213; Brandon Mull, 

Guess that sums it up


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You have chosen to stay, when you said you would leave.
> 
> Choices determine character.
> ― Brandon Mull,
> ...


Yes, it does. I have determination, I try hard, and I try to be a good person. And I'm not afraid of you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello, Andrea. You are much too kind and good a person to waste your time on the likes of LTL. Several women on this thread are your friends and everyone knows it. I think LTL is really out of sorts as her part is going down in flames and I am sure she is having a difficult time accepting the very bad news that all the trouble with the shut down and all the people who have been hurt including our dear active member military, their families and disabled and retired military members . Both you and I have had many relatives serve this country and the TP people have turned their backs on them and now they are going after Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid and SSI. They have shown what black hearts and even worse what black souls the people they chose to represent them have. You see how many on the right are out here. They are to ashamed and embarrassed to show their faces but LTL has no shame. Leave her out here by herself where she belongs. She doesn't deserve any recognition from you good or bad. You are a very good person and I wish you would join me on another thread. THis garden is toxic thanks to LTL and KPG. They are just like the rest of the TP, very cruel and evil people.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You have chosen to stay, when you said you would leave.
> 
> Choices determine character.
> ― Brandon Mull,
> ...


All I have to say to such an evil woman such as yourself, LTL is.
"Satan, get thee behind me." You are a very evil and cruel woman and I pray that you will do some soul searching and see the light of God and quit worshiping at the altar of the Tea Party.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> All I have to say to such an evil woman such as yourself, LTL is.
> "Satan, get thee behind me." You are a very evil and cruel woman and I pray that you will do some soul searching and see the light of God and quit worshiping at the altar of the Tea Party.


Cheeky, we're not discussing anything political here. Sometimes I like to talk about other stuff---my dogs, my other interests, my cookies, etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Cheeky, we're not discussing anything political here. Sometimes I like to talk about other stuff---my dogs, my other interests, my cookies, etc.


Good start your own thread and discuss with _your _ friends elsewhere.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good start your own thread and discuss with _your _ friends elsewhere.


But I have friends here, too. What's the problem?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> But I have friends here, too.


Who? Who on this thread have you been nice to elsewhere and have not insulted repeatedly either individually or within a collective group?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who?


It really isn't any of your business, is it? There are plenty of people here who have dropped in once or twice and others who came because ALL were invited. I have been on this forum as long as you have (before you changed your name) and before LTL has (before she changed her name and back again). Is this what Yarnie intended when she started this thread? Constant accusations and put-downs and asking people to get out? I thought kindness, sharing, and getting along were some of the things to be attained here without the bitterness of political strife and personal attacks. I guess I'll talk to Yarnie and CB and see what happens.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who? Who on this thread have you been nice to elsewhere and have not insulted repeatedly either individually or within a collective group?


I wrote my response before you added your editorial comments.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who?


Cheryl you can't deal with people in the Garden liking people that you don't. Too bad for you. Get used to it. Why must you always show up and ruin everything wherever you happen to appear? At least I have the grace to let people have some peace on certain threads but you just C--p all over KP and have no qualms about doing it anywhere at any time. You really are a a very foolish beast. How come you deny that you are Cheryl Holland and that the photo I posted is you? Are you ashamed of yourself because you have belittled so many others and made fun of them and found fault with them for "disclosing" so much personal information when you have done it yourself. Others can play your sick little game so you really should start acting like a mature woman and stop your beastly and very unchristian like behavior. You madame are an affront to all that is decent and if you want to continue your extreme need for the spotlight you will get a lot of attention and you might not like it when people give you a little taste of your own medicine. You don't control anyone on KP and it is obvious you have no self control either. Your favorite holiday is coming up the end of October when you can be out dancing with the rest of the coven. Isn't that something that Christians are supposed to stay away from? I see you proudly show your obscene crystal ball as your avatar. Did you know crystal balls are prohibited too? Looks like you are already dancing with the devil aren't you? It sure is an ugly site, Cheryl. Don't worry about my soul darlin it's yours you should be concerned about. You better do some of that fast talking "come to Jesus" trash and try to get yourself right with the Lord. How's the Etsy business lately. You sure wouldn't want any potential customers seeing how you carry on on KP and Ravelrey. News gets around very quickly. People do love to gossip and others have a lot of information on you. It wasn't too smart reading other's old posts and reposting them. Keep it up and the chickens will come home to roost. Freedom is still around and knows all about you so you had better stop being a nasty beast and stay out on S&O and D&P and stay off of other people's threads where you are not welcome. Now show us how you can control yourself Cherf. I am taking bets that you won't even make it through tonight. You are just like the TP, a rudderless boat that is taking on water fast.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good start your own thread and discuss with _your _ friends elsewhere.


Who made you the keeper of the garden? Yarnlady started the thread not you. You just keep sticking your big butt in everywhere and try to take command. No one needs your help or intervention. Did you know that schizophrenics such as yourself are frequently delusional and like to pretend that they are people in positions of authority to try to feel better about themselves?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I wrote my response before you added your editorial comments.


No you didn't. Your post was ten minutes after mine which was written in less than a minute.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If Cheryl happens to read this, I would suggest she start legal action against you for stalking or internet bullying or both.


Go right ahead and I will present all the stalking and bullying that your friend Cheryl has done to me and several others out here. You are very foolish to even defend her as she started it all several months ago and it is all out here in black and white as Cheryl herself is so fond of saying. She has lied so often that I don't believe she even deals in reality any longer and has forgotten all her posts are here too. What kind of sick person spends hours on a blog reading posts that go back over a year ago and then reposts them thinking she is somehow making that person look bad. Cherf has only made others see how crazy she is. Maybe, if she is such a dear friend to you you should suggest she leave other people alone and stay off of the threads that she can't seem to stay away from. I think you TP folks are coming unhinged just as your party is rapidly doing. What ever happened to the joey I used to know? I could actually have civil discussions with you before you were poisoned by all the outlandish political discourse. I will be happy to show the authorities KPG instructing Al to speak to Patty and myself about our behavior and her "come to Jesus" bunk. I admire Jesus as a good and decent man and nothing more so I surely have no desire to subscribe to any religion that preaches hatred and no compassion for your fellow man. Like the Devil, you quote scripture to suit your own sick form of Christianity and hide behind it. To all you true Christian ladies on this thread it is obvious who you are and who are the frauds like Cheryl, LTL and knit crazy. My apologies to Country and Yarnie and the others. You know who you are. You also know Al is a wonderful woman and you see what LTL and Cherf both did to her. Everything was fine until your own little mischief makers came out here and tried to chase her away. Perhaps you had better take a good look at what ugliness lurks in your garden and pull out the weeds and dispose of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It really isn't any of your business, is it? There are plenty of people here who have dropped in once or twice and others who came because ALL were invited. I have been on this forum as long as you have (before you changed your name) and before LTL has (before she changed her name and back again). Is this what Yarnie intended when she started this thread? Constant accusations and put-downs and asking people to get out? I thought kindness, sharing, and getting along were some of the things to be attained here without the bitterness of political strife and personal attacks. I guess I'll talk to Yarnie and CB and see what happens.


Exactly as I anticipated. You are here only to disrupt this thread and insult everyone; you even insult your so-called non Liberal friends and directly hurt Yarnie who began this thread. Take your own posted advice and talk to your obnoxious Liberal friends on their preferred threads.

For the record here are some of your posts. Most of these YOU posted on this thread. I've highlighted your lovely words.

Sept 23 Posted on this thread:



alcameron said:


> Some of your friends in this garden of friendship are gushing kindness on this thread but are spewing hate and trash on some of the other threads. They know who they are, but if it continues I can post them here for all to see with the names attached. *This obnoxious behavior was not initiated by me. Beware of the kind words, they turn to vitriol if one has a differing opinion.
> I'm sorry to disrupt, but I'm doing what I think is the right thing to do.*


Smoking & Obamacare thread Sept 23



alcameron said:


> *Tell me, folks, is this the the same person who posts in the "friendship garden" but doesn't mind spreading the fertilizer around?*
> 
> P.S. I was addressing your alter ego.


THIS thread: Sept 23



alcameron said:


> This is what destroys threads, too, and makes people angry. *Turn the other cheek so you don't disrupt the gardening----on other threads as well.*


Sept 22 THIS thread:


alcameron said:


> *There are 2 or 3 from this group who are continuously posting not-so-nice stuff on POV. I came here with good intentions and have been respectful. I think others should do the same * no matter what their political point of view is.


and my personal favorite on again this thread:

Sept 22



alcameron said:


> *I feel I have been respectful here, but I'll no longer read or post here.*


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You are textbook psycho, Cheryl. You couldn't even face Andrea so you creep out here like the devil you are and do your sad little cut and paste routine and you know who looks like a fool? Only you Cheryl, only you. You can't stand the fact that more of the ladies here in the garden prefer Andrea's company to your's. Who made you the gatekeeper of Yarnie's thread? Yarnie does a lovely job on this thread and you are the one who is trashing it. You are a pathetic beast at best and it isn't the liberals who are devils, just you, Satan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

these words are so uncalled for. We are all women we may not agree, but why go there with all the words we could use why use the worst ones we can think of.

Cheeky why would you even post that she is like Satan, I know you know better than that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you remain calm and think about what I wrote please. You are very good friends with CheekyBlighter who posted a photo of someone in the thread and thereby encouraged and joined others by insulting the person in the photo.
> 
> (The same KPers regularly do this on many threads too.)
> 
> ...


KPG
whose writings are you copying? You have been behaving the worst of all people. Your name-calling has been despicable. Go cleanse yourself somehow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are textbook psycho, Cheryl. You couldn't even face Andrea so you creep out here like the devil you are and do your sad little cut and paste routine and you know who looks like a fool? Only you Cheryl, only you. You can't stand the fact that more of the ladies here in the garden prefer Andrea's company to your's. Who made you the gatekeeper of Yarnie's thread? Yarnie does a lovely job on this thread and you are the one who is trashing it. You are a pathetic beast at best and it isn't the liberals who are devils, just you, Satan.


Cheeky Blighter
why do we waste any time with this monster. She is known all over many threads and her terrible behavior will never change. The devil is whithin her. All she knows are lies and name-calling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG

getting high on glue or is it the liquid guiding you? You are again out of your tree.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No you didn't. Your post was ten minutes after mine which was written in less than a minute.


When I said That I had friends here, you responded, "Who?" I hit reply to respond. After I posted my reply, I noticed that you had added another sentence after "who." That means you went back and edited your one-word response.
Why am I bothering with this reply? Because you always report that you're always right and that everyone else is lying. Believe me, there is nothing here to lie about.
Why do you insist on making an issue out of everything? And, you always want the last word.
I still maintain that I was not the person to disrupt this garden, but fear after your input and LTL's the garden won't thrive.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> these words are so uncalled for. We are all women we may not agree, but why go there with all the words we could use why use the worst ones we can think of.
> 
> Cheeky why would you even post that she is like Satan, I know you know better than that.


Hi Yarnie, 
I don't feel I said anything or did anything wrong here until two of your friends tried to accuse me of things and drive me away. If I'm attacked I try to answer the accusations. I don't think you intended to limit the thread to just posters of Denim and Pearls----that's what that thread is for, right? Starting a new thread like this indicated to me that you wanted more people than the same old group. KPG and LTL came at me full force today for nothing. Yes, I did say that I would leave, but not just because those two think I'm a meanie. I also understand that you can't do anything about their bad behavior anymore than I can stop what my friends post. Just please understand that I didn't start this mess and felt that I was getting along with you. CB, West Coast Kitty. I think I've also been able to talk to RUKnitting, Thumper, and Joey----as long as politics is off limits. So if I'm a meanie that spoils the garden, I guess there are a few from "your group" who could also fit that category.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie, I think you have proven your point with this thread, even though it was not your intent. It is impossible for lefties to have conversations without being cruel, defensive, wear the shawl of victimization, and then attack. I especially like the comment of admitting being a 'meanie' but instead of stopping with that, points the finger at others. Classic and pathetic

Well done.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Rats, just remembered that I have to take my spinning wheel apart to clean it and tighten it up before my guild today. Can't decide if I should keep working on my alpaca or start on my friend's Christmas present. I bought roving of her favorite color and am going to spin it up for her.

So much fiber, so little time


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cheryl you can't deal with people in the Garden liking people that you don't. Too bad for you. Get used to it. Why must you always show up and ruin everything wherever you happen to appear? At least I have the grace to let people have some peace on certain threads but you just C--p all over KP and have no qualms about doing it anywhere at any time. You really are a a very foolish beast. How come you deny that you are _____ ____and that the photo I posted is you? Are you ashamed of yourself because you have belittled so many others and made fun of them and found fault with them for "disclosing" so much personal information when you have done it yourself. Others can play your sick little game so you really should start acting like a mature woman and stop your beastly and very unchristian like behavior. You madame are an affront to all that is decent and if you want to continue your extreme need for the spotlight you will get a lot of attention and you might not like it when people give you a little taste of your own medicine. You don't control anyone on KP and it is obvious you have no self control either. Your favorite holiday is coming up the end of October when you can be out dancing with the rest of the coven. Isn't that something that Christians are supposed to stay away from? I see you proudly show your obscene crystal ball as your avatar. Did you know crystal balls are prohibited too? Looks like you are already dancing with the devil aren't you? It sure is an ugly site, Cheryl.  Don't worry about my soul darlin it's yours you should be concerned about. You better do some of that fast talking "come to Jesus" trash and try to get yourself right with the Lord. How's the Etsy business lately. You sure wouldn't want any potential customers seeing how you carry on on KP and Ravelrey. News gets around very quickly. People do love to gossip and others have a lot of information on you. It wasn't too smart reading other's old posts and reposting them. Keep it up and the chickens will come home to roost. Freedom is still around and knows all about you so you had better stop being a nasty beast and stay out on S&O and D&P and stay off of other people's threads where you are not welcome. Now show us how you can control yourself Cherf. I am taking bets that you won't even make it through tonight. You are just like the TP, a rudderless boat that is taking on water fast.[/quote
> 
> One, that picture is not her, so you are cruelly mocking some innocent woman. Pathetic
> 
> ...


----------



## Visuki (Jul 8, 2013)

Friends-Friendship :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> I don't feel I said anything or did anything wrong here until two of your friends tried to accuse me of things and drive me away. If I'm attacked I try to answer the accusations. I don't think you intended to limit the thread to just posters of Denim and Pearls----that's what that thread is for, right? Starting a new thread like this indicated to me that you wanted more people than the same old group. KPG and LTL came at me full force today for nothing. Yes, I did say that I would leave, but not just because those two think I'm a meanie. I also understand that you can't do anything about their bad behavior anymore than I can stop what my friends post. Just please understand that I didn't start this mess and felt that I was getting along with you. CB, West Coast Kitty. I think I've also been able to talk to RUKnitting, Thumper, and Joey----as long as politics is off limits. So if I'm a meanie that spoils the garden, I guess there are a few from "your group" who could also fit that category.


It came to me while loading the dishwasher what my problem is with you and your fellow libs; it is a problem of trust. I do not trust or believe you. You will proclaim friendship, but I do not trust or maybe believe your claim. It has been proven over and over again that you say nice things and then in the same post get nasty. It is like waiting for the other shoe to drop.

Trust is not a right, it is earned. You have not earned my trust that you will not attack my friends, or worse yet condone the viciousness of others of "your group". Remember silence is consent. And it is apparent that your approve of all of their nastiness.

As you know through trolling, we do have another group that has blossomed over the past two years. We do not attack each other and have an unbreakable belief that we can trust our friends. We don't always agree, but we do respect each other. Maybe that should be a model of how to earn 'our group's' trust and friendship


----------



## Visuki (Jul 8, 2013)

Love All :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I've been watching this topic for a couple of days, and I can't believe that the same fierce debate over whether Al can or cannot be included is still raging. Yarnie needs to make her own voice heard--if, as many conservatives had said, a thread belongs to the person who began it then they shouldn't be attempting to speak for her.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been watching this topic for a couple of days, and I can't believe that the same fierce debate over whether Al can or cannot be included is still raging. Yarnie needs to make her own voice heard--if, as many conservatives had said, a thread belongs to the person who began it then they shouldn't be attempting to speak for her.


You prove my point once again. There is no rage. It is the libs, like yourself, that use words like rage, fierce and hate. She said she would leave if she caused problems with her posts, and she chose not to honor her promise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I do not care what happens on this site any more. it has been drug throuth the mud from the beginning. Why because it is so much fun to be nasty than try to get past it and just get along. Sliver Charms and Saxy who I have know for a long time where right Silver Charm's you where right it went down hill from the start. 
They say a picture is worth a 1,000 Words well the words here are worth nothing .

I don't know who you are who posted the pictures but thanks. 

The picture is not KGP, Nor is it Cherf so have to it. The site now belongs to you. The take over is complete.

I am out of here for a while may read post but am through posting.

Also sick of being made fun of for my beliefs in God. Read all the sites but have not commented. Just tired of it all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yikes, I don't know how many of you spin, but I just took my spinning wheel apart and cleaned it. Dirt had gotten in the wheel oil, and it was gritty. Then my drive band (three years old) was so old and stretched out that it made spinning difficult. It never dawned on me to change it, who would have thunk it.

Going to start spinning some purple roving. My best bud loves purple. So I thought making her some yarn would be nice for her Christmas present.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yikes, I don't know how many of you spin, but I just took my spinning wheel apart and cleaned it. Dirt had gotten in the wheel oil, and it was gritty. Then my drive band (three years old) was so old and stretched out that it made spinning difficult. It never dawned on me to change it, who would have thunk it.
> 
> Going to start spinning some purple roving. My best bud loves purple. So I thought making her some yarn would be nice for her Christmas present.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You prove my point once again. There is no rage. It is the libs, like yourself, that use words like rage, fierce and hate. She said she would leave if she caused problems with her posts, and she chose not to honor her promise.


Using KP conservative logic, Yarnie began the thread so it's up to Yarnie to set the ground rules. She's quite capable of speaking for herself, and I don't recall her appointing you or anyone else sergent-at-arms to deal with perceived troublemakers.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not care what happens on this site any more. it has been drug throuth the mud from the beginning. Why because it is so much fun to be nasty than try to get past it and just get along. Sliver Charms and Saxy who I have know for a long time where right Silver Charm's you where right it went down hill from the start.
> They say a picture is worth a 1,000 Words well the words here are worth nothing .
> 
> I don't know who you are who posted the pictures but thanks.
> ...


Sorry for the hurt you have endured, some people are just plain cruel and feel a need to belittle anyone that does not believe what they believe. So much for respect

Unfortunately, your thread proves that libs can not be trusted to be part of a thread without feeling a need to harass, overpower, and cause malcontent.

See you where you are safe from bullying and harm

hugs


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Using KP conservative logic, Yarnie began the thread so it's up to Yarnie to set the ground rules.


Then stay of S & O, it was started by a conservative. Once again you had to get snarky and couldn't apologize for you and your friends for causing her angst.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

vijaya said:


> Love All :-D


vijaya
Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry for the hurt you have endured, some people are just plain cruel and feel a need to belittle anyone that does not believe what they believe. So much for respect
> 
> Unfortunately, your thread proves that libs can not be trusted to be part of a thread without feeling a need to harass, overpower, and cause malcontent.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
get yourself a full length mirror.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Yarnie, I think you have proven your point with this thread, even though it was not your intent. It is impossible for lefties to have conversations without being cruel, defensive, wear the shawl of victimization, and then attack. I especially like the comment of admitting being a 'meanie' but instead of stopping with that, points the finger at others. Classic and pathetic
> 
> Well done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> One, that picture is not her, so you are cruelly mocking some innocent woman. Pathetic
> 
> Two, putting a person's legal name in a post without her permission is wrong and a violation of TOS
> 
> Three, threatening and bully someone on line is cowardly.


I agree with you LTL.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> get yourself a full length mirror.


See friends, I told you so


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> See friends, I told you so


We all know who the nasty posters are LTL.

No one asked Alcameron to leave this thread; Al said she would if she caused strife. She causes it regularly but won't leave.

No one has spoken for the OP; she has told us her thoughts. She doesn't like any of the spiteful and hateful Lib posters either. No surprise there ...

The Libs have insulted a photo of someone to what end? No one even knows who the woman pictured is expect for the ignoramus who posted it. Then the Libs spit on the person in the photo - disgusting.

This thread was started by a Conservative - true. It will also end as all the Conservatives and those who don't insult and hate others leave it and KP as well.

The hateful Libs will have KP all to themselves; exactly as they wish and deserve.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

vijaya said:


> Love All :-D


Great images!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It came to me while loading the dishwasher what my problem is with you and your fellow libs; it is a problem of trust. I do not trust or believe you. You will proclaim friendship, but I do not trust or maybe believe your claim. It has been proven over and over again that you say nice things and then in the same post get nasty. It is like waiting for the other shoe to drop.
> 
> Trust is not a right, it is earned. You have not earned my trust that you will not attack my friends, or worse yet condone the viciousness of others of "your group". Remember silence is consent. And it is apparent that your approve of all of their nastiness.
> 
> As you know through trolling, we do have another group that has blossomed over the past two years. We do not attack each other and have an unbreakable belief that we can trust our friends. We don't always agree, but we do respect each other. Maybe that should be a model of how to earn 'our group's' trust and friendship


It is exactly a matter of trust, and it works both ways. You don't understand, I guess, that I can also see your viciousness on other threads---everything is public, including Ravelry. Now swear to me that you ladies don't indulge in name-calling and mocking. I thought this was the place to stop that and give it a try, which is what I tried to do. Yes, trust is earned and it goes both ways. We might even LIKE each other if we met in a different venue without political conversation. I have all sorts of friends I disagree with about many things. That doesn't mean they aren't in my knitting group or go to my church. Read over a few pages and decide if I am the evil one you say I am.
I'm off to church followed by football and knitting.
Ciao now


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

See I told you so. Not only nasty, bossy but a troll


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is for the people that the left say do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cheryl you can't deal with people in the Garden liking people that you don't. Too bad for you. Get used to it. Why must you always show up and ruin everything wherever you happen to appear? At least I have the grace to let people have some peace on certain threads but you just C--p all over KP and have no qualms about doing it anywhere at any time. You really are a a very foolish beast. How come you deny that you are Cheryl Holland and that the photo I posted is you? Are you ashamed of yourself because you have belittled so many others and made fun of them and found fault with them for "disclosing" so much personal information when you have done it yourself. Others can play your sick little game so you really should start acting like a mature woman and stop your beastly and very unchristian like behavior. You madame are an affront to all that is decent and if you want to continue your extreme need for the spotlight you will get a lot of attention and you might not like it when people give you a little taste of your own medicine. You don't control anyone on KP and it is obvious you have no self control either. Your favorite holiday is coming up the end of October when you can be out dancing with the rest of the coven. Isn't that something that Christians are supposed to stay away from? I see you proudly show your obscene crystal ball as your avatar. Did you know crystal balls are prohibited too? Looks like you are already dancing with the devil aren't you? It sure is an ugly site, Cheryl. Don't worry about my soul darlin it's yours you should be concerned about. You better do some of that fast talking "come to Jesus" trash and try to get yourself right with the Lord. How's the Etsy business lately. You sure wouldn't want any potential customers seeing how you carry on on KP and Ravelrey. News gets around very quickly. People do love to gossip and others have a lot of information on you. It wasn't too smart reading other's old posts and reposting them. Keep it up and the chickens will come home to roost. Freedom is still around and knows all about you so you had better stop being a nasty beast and stay out on S&O and D&P and stay off of other people's threads where you are not welcome. Now show us how you can control yourself Cherf. I am taking bets that you won't even make it through tonight. You are just like the TP, a rudderless boat that is taking on water fast.


My, my, my ... isn't this calling the kettle black.

"Why must you always show up and ruin everything wherever you happen to appear? Answer that one yourself. Why are you posting in D&P and ruining that thread? You made a deal with me that you would stay off D&P if I would stay off LOLL. I have kept my end of the deal, what happened to yours?

"At least I have the grace to let people have some peace on certain threads ..." WHAT AN ABSOLUTE LIE.

Perhaps it is you that should start acting like a mature woman and stop your pathetic behavior.

No one controls anyone on KP, least of all you. How many times have you told others to leave a thread, that they weren't wanted/welcome? What makes you think you are welcome/wanted by all on any thread you participate in?

Self control? You have none.

The most pathetic thing is that you can't see yourself in anything that you have written. You are one extremely sick person that should seek professional help ASAP.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

In all circumstances, give thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> In all circumstances, give thanks.


Very true, Al. We do have much to be thankful for.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yarnie, the last couple of weeks Cherf was calling all the liberals Satan including me. I don't think that was right do you? She starts all this nasty behavior and then acts like she is the one who is the victim. Are you really not seeing her posts because you don't look at the other threads? Then she comes on our two little threads along with LTL, knit crazy and a couple others and she won't give us any peace. KP is big enough for all of us and I don't want you and Country and the rest to leave. I understand you have no control over what others do as we are all grown women. I pray Cherf and her little group will leave me and my friends alone and keep the politics out on S&O and D&P and also she will not try to chase anyone off of the Garden because she doesn't approve of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This is for the people that the left say do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My, my, my ... isn't this calling the kettle black.
> 
> "Why must you always show up and ruin everything wherever you happen to appear? Answer that one yourself. Why are you posting in D&P and ruining that thread? You made a deal with me that you would stay off D&P if I would stay off LOLL. I have kept my end of the deal, what happened to yours?
> 
> ...


I agree with you Soloweygirl - she ruins every thread on which she appears unless its one she began. Then on her own threads she regularly name calls and insults people with words and images she posts of them claiming who they are. She goes after posters that aren't even posting anymore on KP. She regularly attacks me and I don't even respond to her. A sicko and true bully indeed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I do appreciate your leaving us alone, solowey and I don't believe I have spoken to you for a very long time. I was sticking up for my friends just as you are doing and nothing more. God bless you and I hope you have a pleasant, Sunday and rest of the week.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yarnie, the last couple of weeks Cherf was calling all the liberals Satan including me. I don't think that was right do you? She starts all this nasty behavior and then acts like she is the one who is the victim. Are you really not seeing her posts because you don't look at the other threads? Then she comes on our two little threads along with LTL, knit crazy and a couple others and she won't give us any peace. KP is big enough for all of us and I don't want you and Country and the rest to leave. I understand you have no control over what others do as we are all grown women. I pray Cherf and her little group will leave me and my friends alone and keep the politics out on S&O and D&P and also she will not try to chase anyone off of the Garden because she doesn't approve of them.


In my opinion, what a whiner. When did you start praying, or maybe it should be to whom? 'Leave me alone on S&O and D&P........wah wah wah.' 'They are picking on me, wah wah wah'......Both groups were started by conservatives and both (especially D&P) you have been vicious and cruel. Want to revisit the PM you sent me about POV?????? That might be fun.

You can try to parse the words, but it won't work. Here is some wood, build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion, what a whiner. When did you start praying, or maybe it should be to whom? 'Leave me alone on S&O and D&P........wah wah wah.' 'They are picking on me, wah wah wah'......Both groups were started by conservatives and both (especially D&P) you have been vicious and cruel. Want to revisit the PM you sent me about POV?????? That might be fun.
> 
> You can try to parse the words, but it won't work. Here is some wood, build a bridge and get over it.


Got half of a bobbin of plum roving spun. So if I work on it really consistently, I should be able to give her about 1,200 yards of hand spun yarn.

Life is good


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We all know who the nasty posters are LTL.
> 
> No one asked Alcameron to leave this thread; Al said she would if she caused strife. She causes it regularly but won't leave.
> 
> ...


I thought you were leaving KP. Still trying to play the victim?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought you were leaving KP. Still trying to play the victim?


See I told you so friends

Another lib continuing with their crusade to be nasty. They can't help themselves but ruin a nice thread. pathetic


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait to spin some more today if I have an hour to do it. Love making this roving into yarn for my friend's Christmas present


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Can't wait to spin some more today if I have an hour to do it. Love making this roving into yarn for my friend's Christmas present


Are you spinning lace weight LTL?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just checked out Denim after a week away. Looks like the sickos have taken over. Just disgusting - they're going out of their minds. It must be the embarrassment of the obamacare website. They're being confronted with reality, and they've gone off the deep end!

Some of our friends are making a valiant effort to turn it back around.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just checked out Denim after a week away. Looks like the sickos have taken over. Just disgusting - they're going out of their minds. It must be the embarrassment of the obamacare website. They're being confronted with reality, and they've gone off the deep end!
> 
> Some of our friends are making a valiant effort to turn it back around.


Well, I wouldn't describe their effort as valiant, but one has to admire their tenacity.

Chin up, Bonnie. KPG may have fled, but you've at least added one more to the ranks--two if you count if his pooch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, I wouldn't describe their effort as valiant, but one has to admire their tenacity.
> 
> Chin up, Bonnie. KPG may have fled, but you've at least added one more to the ranks--two if you count if his pooch.


You know, I'm going to take that as a nice, encouraging post. A step in the direction of getting along. Thanks, Susan.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, I wouldn't describe their effort as valiant, but one has to admire their tenacity.
> 
> Chin up, Bonnie. KPG may have fled, but you've at least added one more to the ranks--two if you count if his pooch.


Bonnie, now she is mocking this nice gentleman that dared to find opposition to her posts. We have the unknown woman that was cruelly mocked, now this gentleman, they just can't help themselves. Pathetic AGAIN


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you spinning lace weight LTL?


It will probably end up DK, or light worsted depending on if it 'blooms' or not. I do not know what the exact breed of wool it is. Not bad, but scratchier than I am used to spinning. But it is her favorite color, so all is good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bonnie, now she is mocking this nice gentleman that dared to find opposition to her posts. We have the unknown woman that was cruelly mocked, now this gentleman, they just can't help themselves. Pathetic AGAIN


So mean-spirited - to someone she doesn't even know. I don't understand it. Or maybe I just can't accept it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> It will probably end up DK, or light worsted depending on if it 'blooms' or not. I do not know what the exact breed of wool it is. Not bad, but scratchier than I am used to spinning. But it is her favorite color, so all is good.


a great feeling to know you've found the perfect gift! Rinsing yarn or finished project in hair conditioner will often take the scratch factor away


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a great feeling to know you've found the perfect gift! Rinsing yarn or finished project in hair conditioner will often take the scratch factor away


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying to catch up. Looks like same old.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. That's good to know. You always have insider info.



west coast kitty said:


> a great feeling to know you've found the perfect gift! Rinsing yarn or finished project in hair conditioner will often take the scratch factor away


----------

